#lubuntu 2011-02-14
<Sgeo> Lubuntu is taking a distressingly long time to install under VirtualBox
<lighta> do you have a good version ?
<Sgeo> hm?
<Sgeo> It seems to be stuck on "Switching to clocksource acpi pm"
<Sgeo> Or a line under that, I can't tell in this small window
<lighta> I had a similar problem with an install too, it was stuck on copying file
<lighta> I just dl it again and it was ok
<lighta> are you sure your's is correct ?
<Sgeo> It installed properly in a different VM product
<Sgeo> Oh, here we go, it's moving
<lighta> ah ok, you think it's virtual box the issue ?
<lighta> weird
<Sgeo> I don't know
<Sgeo> Maybe I'm just impatient
<lighta> =)
<Sgeo> It now appears to be stuck on Retrieving file 36 of 36
 * Sgeo clicks Skip
<loobuntu> hi, i'm having some trouble with freezes in lubuntu 10.10
<loobuntu> i'm trying to figure out where to start my troubleshooting quest
<loobuntu> i've read the X troubleshooting wiki page, but not seeing too much that helps.  most of it is for intel specific graphics
<loobuntu> i have lubuntu installed on a dell latitude c600 notebook.  ati mobility m3 (r128), p3 1ghz, 512mb mem
<loobuntu> are there some logs I should be checking first?  the system completely locks up requiring a power-cycle in order to reboot
<JoeMofknDotTab> is anyone around to walk me through a install I keep getting errors its an old computer so its slow
<JoeMofknDotTab> I just got ubi-partman failed with exit code127
<head_victim> JoeMofknDotTab: how are you going about it and how old in the computer?
<JoeMofknDotTab> oh it a hp 513w
<head_victim> Ok and how much ram do you have in it?
<JoeMofknDotTab> 256 but it says 254 its weird because I can get red hat 7.3 to boot and work but no lubuntu
<head_victim> Well my suggestion with that setup is to use the alternate or mini installation
<head_victim> The mini installation instructions are available at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall and the alternate installation instructions are https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/AlternateInstall
<JoeMofknDotTab> ok I'll give them a try
<JoeMofknDotTab> thank you
<head_victim> No worries :)
<head_victim> It should run fine but the graphical installer can be a bit heavy sometimes
<JoeMofknDotTab> yeah I though that's what it might be but I'm still new to linux so I am alittle worried about the text install
<head_victim> Ahhh yeah that's fair enough, those pages have step by step instructions so you should be right
<JoeMofknDotTab> thanks again I'll give it a go in the morning
<W-ezyr-ke> Ola penguinz
<MrChrisDruif> Ola W-ezyr-ke
<W-ezyr-ke> I love lubuntu and lightweight window managers too
<W-ezyr-ke> I hate KDE. This is a big Mommuth:(
<giantsquid> found out about this distro today, installed, just wann to say that it's awesome. the low-spec-hardware distro of choice ! thx
<MrChrisDruif> Great to hear W-ezyr-ke & giantsquid :)
<W-ezyr-ke> MrChrisDruif my bro:) KDE not good enough ti us!
<MrChrisDruif> W-ezyr-ke: I know :)
<MrChrisDruif> I HATE kdde
<MrChrisDruif> -e
<MrChrisDruif> -d
<MrChrisDruif> efljqwlkjfhawf ARGH!
<MrChrisDruif> KDE*
<MrChrisDruif> I'm on Gnome atm
<W-ezyr-ke> gnome not to bad, just only bigger than our spaces:D
<W-ezyr-ke> KDE very ugly, and dirty:(((
<MrChrisDruif> W-ezyr-ke: Come to #lubuntu-offtopic please :)
<W-ezyr-ke> Okkay:D
<phillw> ;kickban W-ezyr-ke
<phillw> ;part
<DragonEyes> Error.  The syntax for that command is: part <channel>
<phillw> ;part #lubuntu
<Mossyfunk> hello >_>
<Mossyfunk> If anyones around... trying to boot up lubuntu to install on laptop celeron 192mb ram.... it just sticks at the loading screen for hours.... should i wait? or maybe it's having a hissy fit detecting hardware...
<MrChrisDruif> Mossyfunk: I think it's due to your memory....it's too little for the installer....use the mini-iso I would say :)
<Mossyfunk> yeah thought as much... dang
<Mossyfunk> mini iso just downloads everything else off the net no?
<MrChrisDruif> Ubiquity needs about 256MB, Lubuntu itself is lighter
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, I think it does...
<Mossyfunk> i really wish it just had a lightweight installer rather than booting the live system everytime hehe
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know IF they are working on it, but I guess they will/should
<MrChrisDruif> Seeing the installer needs more than the OS <_<"
<Mossyfunk> do you mean the ubuntu mini iso and just install lubuntu package or is there one specifically for lubuntu?
<Mossyfunk> yeah its a little backwards haha
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, I'm looking for the link...( phillw: I thought you had that link lying around)
<Mossyfunk> ahh found it
<Mossyfunk> uploaded by fritte =D
<MrChrisDruif> You did? Where? :D
<Mossyfunk> http://linuxtracker.org/index.php?page=torrent-details&id=03ab482f1b213306f8145c6e45494eaef9bbdb61
<Mossyfunk> 1 seed hehe
<MrChrisDruif> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall
<MrChrisDruif> Direct download instead of torrent
<MrChrisDruif> And also the instructions to install :)
<Mossyfunk> ahhh brilliant thankyou =)
<MrChrisDruif> Your welcome :)
<LinoSP|net> is still 160 MB of RAM enough to install lubuntu 10.10?
<bioterror> with mini.iso or alternate yes
<phillw> LinoSP|net: you will need to use minimal install or alternate cd version, ubiquity needs 192MB
<bioterror> but I moar RAM is needed
<bioterror> I think
<JoeMaverickSett> LinoSP|net: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall
<bioterror> when you boot, system takes ~80-90MB of RAM
<phillw> soz bioterror I was just passing by, I'll leave him to your tender mercies :)
<LinoSP|net> I used 160 of RAM  gui instalation with 10.04
<bioterror> "when you run out of RAM, swap comes in" :D
<hec> how to add a appplication to start al login (granola)
<davidgroves> I am new to Lubuntu, can someone tell me how to get my trash can onto my desktop?
<davidgroves> ??
<LinoSP|net> hi is it posible to have compiz effects working in lubuntu 10.10    someone in ubuntu-es is telling me that is not possible
<bioterror> LinoSP|net, it is possible
<bioterror> but is there really any benefits?
<bioterror> lots of questions and easy to answer
<LinoSP|net> yeah  i was trying to activate it    "like the ubuntu way"   but  i obtain windows without borders
<bioterror> you need emerald for that
<LinoSP|net> and compiz -- replace doesnt help
<LinoSP|net> i c
<raechl> is anyone around?
<bioterror> y
<raechl> hey mate
<bioterror> how's ol good mossy
<bioterror> havent seen you for a while
<Mossyfunk> good mate... chucking lubuntu on my girls laptop hehe
<bioterror> :D
<Mossyfunk> offtopic
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ do some tweaks ;)
<Mossyfunk> sweet i'll have a look
<Mossyfunk> I installed from mini iso now synaptic keeps telling me i have the wrong password... any ideas?
<bioterror> what's wrong-)
<Mossyfunk> just booted into the new system and every time i start synaptic it asks me for password... i put in the password for the user account like usual and it tells me its wrong
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> can you use that password with sudo then?
<Mossyfunk> yeah i used sudo apt-get to install the system
<Mossyfunk> started from the mini iso
<bioterror> change the password and check if it fixes that
<Mossyfunk> nope =/
<jmarsden> LinoSP|net: See Dwarsifar's article about 64but Lubuntu, he talks about Compiz and emerald setup about half way down the page: http://www.dwasifar.com/?p=1442
<craigbass1976> I keep losing my title bar up underneath LXDE's top panel.  Anyone else experiencing this
<craigbass1976> I've got to move the panel to the left side, drag my window down a bit, then put the panel back
<bioterror> craigbass1976, what
<bioterror> sounds really weird
<craigbass1976> bioterror, every once in a while, a window will some how end up so that the title bar is up underneath the top panel (the panel with my "start" menu and "quick launchers")
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> I can drag my terminal under the panel :D
<craigbass1976> I just wondered if there was a faster way to get at them (to drag) without having to first moe the pqanel
<craigbass1976> and I wonder if there's some app that helps with fat-fingering too...  :)
<bioterror> craigbass1976, you can press alt and then some where in the window press mouse button 1 and move window
<bioterror> you dont have to grab window from title bar to be able to move it
<craigbass1976> bioterror, brilliant
<craigbass1976> I didn't know that.
<bioterror> so it solves your problem?-)
<craigbass1976> It does.  Now I wonder how the blazes they get stuffed up ther ein the first place
<bioterror> hard to say
<NRWlion> somebody there to help me with my first steps of lubuntu?
<NRWlion> wb mark!
<bioterror> NRWlion, some issues?
<NRWlion> some? ^^ first time after four years of Win Support
<NRWlion> i
<NRWlion> I
<NRWlion> I'm sick of windows ... want to have a small system for my office and audio work
<NRWlion> but audio doesnt work :(
<NRWlion> and my knowledge of linux is damn small
<bioterror> open terminal
<bioterror> then say "alsamixer" without ""
<NRWlion> done
<bioterror> and check if you have any MM
<NRWlion> MM?
<bioterror> MM= Muted
<bioterror> http://www.javipas.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/alsamixer.jpg
<NRWlion> jap. got LFE Line and Mic Boost MM
<bioterror> hmm
<NRWlion> to specify things: my problem is TEAMSPEAK, i need it for community work via the web
<bioterror> ahh
<bioterror> otherwise your sound works?
<NRWlion> jeps
<NRWlion> just checked it my own
<bioterror> I have no experience with team speak
<NRWlion> someone else?
<NRWlion> @terror: something similar to mumble
<meetingology> NRWlion: Error: "terror:" is not a valid command.
<NRWlion> @bioterror: something similar to mumble
<meetingology> NRWlion: Error: "bioterror:" is not a valid command.
<bioterror> I use phone when want to hear someones voice who's not close to me :D
<bioterror> skype seems to have too some prolems with audio
<NRWlion> year but conferences with dozens of people are not cheap ^^
<NRWlion> audacity as well :(
<NRWlion> those to softwares I need the most
<bioterror> I dont have any problems with audacity
<bioterror> I've edited ringtones to my phones
<NRWlion> but something else: how long is #lubuntu already working? because the german translations are not completed
<tupper_tom> just got back from holidays, what do i use to run a slideshow in Lubuntu?
<bioterror> NRWlion, you can take part in traslating
<NRWlion> already thinking of ^^
<NRWlion> but my girl is already standing behind me and argueing that i might have less time than i already have :D
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> I feel you
<bioterror> my daughter also complains to me about doing things on computer, learned from my wife
<NRWlion> mind if we go querry ?
<bioterror> you can join #lubuntu-offtopic
<bioterror> tupper_tom, what's slideshow?
<tupper_tom> just something to view my picture as a slideshow
<bioterror> like an application to watch pictures as slideshow
<tupper_tom> yes
<NRWlion> what does "Error opening playback device: could not open playback device" mean?
<bioterror> that there's no device for playback
<NRWlion> how can I change that?
<bioterror> NRWlion, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=953083
<bioterror> tupper_tom, you can use gthumb for example
<bioterror> or gqview
<bioterror> those as slideshow, for example
<tupper_tom> bioterror, ok thanks
<bioterror> I would go for the gqview
<bioterror> as it's not gnome ;)
<tupper_tom> ya i was surprised that gpicview didn't have a plugin
<NRWlion> since when is Lubuntu active? havent heard about it till one week ago when i go interested in knoppix using the same desktop
<bioterror> since 2009
<NRWlion> kay. and how big is the community atm?
<bioterror> not too big ;)
<NRWlion> guess you're part of the team, right?
<bioterror> some sort of support guy I am, I think
<NRWlion> and how does work in this community "work"?
<NRWlion> meaning: how much time are you guys spending in this community?
<bioterror> depends
<NRWlion> on what?
#lubuntu 2011-02-15
<Mossyfunk> Hey, I set up lubuntu 10.10 on my girls laptop but had to start from the mini iso due to memory restraints. The system is up and everything works... but hen I put my password in to start synaptic it tells me it's wrong... yet I can login an sudo with the same password. Anyone have any ideas? sh'es not too good with command line stuff
<MrChrisDruif> Mossyfunk: You got it working with the miniISO? :)
<Mossyfunk> yup all good
<Mossyfunk> ysorted that password issue haha should have googles >_>
<MrChrisDruif> What?
<MrChrisDruif> You fixed it?
<Mossyfunk> synaptic shortcut was running gksu synaptic instead of gksudo synaptic
<MrChrisDruif> Alright....not good I presume?
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<Mossyfunk> lol just googled and got the answer... damn i'm daft sometimes
<MrChrisDruif> Well....it should be good from the get go right?
<MrChrisDruif> Might be a bite-size bug :)
<Mossyfunk> seems like just happened starting from the mini iso.... normal 10.10 install never did that
<MrChrisDruif> Then something on the mini-iso is wrong I guess
<Mossyfunk> yup
<MrChrisDruif> Or in the ppa
<MrChrisDruif> Lubuntu is install via ppa right?
<Mossyfunk> yeah just installed python stuff and lubuntu-desktop from the PPA
<MrChrisDruif> So it might be the ppa, alright, thanks for letting us know :)
<Mossyfunk> =)
<Mossyfunk> How do I change the command run by application shortcuts in the menu? i right click and change the command but it just goes back to what it was
<MrChrisDruif> What do you mean?
<Mossyfunk> need to make the synaptic shortcut run gksudo instead of gksu
<Mossyfunk> but whenever i change the command in the shortcut properties it just changes it back to gksu
<NRWlion> good morning every1
<NRWlion> anyone a good ftp client and webeditor for HTML?
<bioterror> NRWlion, lftp & vi/vim/joe/nano
<NRWlion> thx
<bioterror> if you use nano
<bioterror> you can notice that /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.2.14/res/html.css uses different kind of colours
<bioterror> might make it easier
<NRWlion> thx again
<NRWlion> i'm happy to have my other problems solved :D
<NRWlion> now i have to return to my "normal" business
<NRWlion> so, cu maybe tonight
<ct529> how do you change keyboard layout on lubuntu?
<mark76> There's an app for that
<mark76> Something like LXKeyboard
<mark76> LXkeymap!
<ct529> mark76: thanks
<MrChrisDruif> Ahh...there's an app for that....wasn't that some website as well? :P
<MrChrisDruif> +""
<mark76> It should be installed under Preferences
<b0o-awesome> Where is the character map?
<bioterror> b0o-awesome, apt-cache search character map |less
<b0o-awesome> ok
<MrChrisDruif> bioterror: not with a dash? character-map?
<bioterror> you tell us
<b0o-awesome> can't see good applications to do that
<MrChrisDruif> gucharmap?
<MrChrisDruif> Default in Ubunut
<b0o-awesome> and i need to cut some used space down
<MrChrisDruif> 578kb installed
<b0o-awesome> ?
<MrChrisDruif> Woops, 561
<MrChrisDruif> That gucharmap
<MrChrisDruif> It's used in Ubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> The mother of all derivations :P
<b0o-awesome> ยินดีต้อนรับ
<b0o-awesome> :)
<b0o-awesome> There
<b0o-awesome> i used gucharmap
<b0o-awesome> It works
<MrChrisDruif> Looks awesome b0o-awesome :)
<b0o-awesome> yeah
<b0o-awesome> Than you
<b0o-awesome> Thank you*
<MrChrisDruif> Did it have any dependencies you didn't have?
<b0o-awesome> no
<MrChrisDruif> Alright...then I could suggest adding gucharmap to Lubuntu...some people might like it :)
<MrChrisDruif> It's pretty damn light afaik
<b0o-awesome> :)
<MrChrisDruif> Does anybody know where I can make suggestions?
<JoeMaverickSett> MrChrisDruif: mailing list perhaps ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Ahh...alright :) Got a link for me?
<JoeMaverickSett> MrChrisDruif: if you're subscribed to the launchpad page.  you'll have it ;)
<JoeMaverickSett> :P
<MrChrisDruif> Which I'm not ;)
<JoeMaverickSett> MrChrisDruif: then you should? :P
<bioterror> you hang in here but you're not on the mailing list
<bioterror> w000t?!
<JoeMaverickSett> never mind,i'll get ya a link
<JoeMaverickSett> MrChrisDruif: lubuntu-desktop@lists.launchpad.net
<MrChrisDruif> Woohoo, awesome-sauce :D
<MrChrisDruif> Joined the launchpad team :P
<NRWlion> hey everyone!
<MrChrisDruif> Hai NRWlion
<NRWlion> we already know each other, right? ;)
<MrChrisDruif> NRWlion: Who, you and me?
<NRWlion> right ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Well....just a bit of course :D
<NRWlion> but we have seen each other today, rigfht?
<NRWlion> ;)
<NRWlion> -f
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah :)
<pip__> ozone theme looks well chaps
<SuperHark> ?
<SuperHark> Oh wow
<exutux> hi all, how can i remove wifi password request at login? ( gnome-keyring )
<odium_> hi
<hosoka> is there a way to find out what the max on memory is without opening de desktop ? e.g. via System profiler ?
<kosaidpo|> hello guys
<kosaidpo|> i cant make this adio extention to work even installed vlc plugin
<kosaidpo|> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hgjdhckebbdoobhniheihpdogeoeelbn#
<kosaidpo|> any idea guys ??
<hosoka> Requires Windows Media Player plugin or VLC media player with Mozilla plugin to play the radio streams.
<kosaidpo|> hosoka: yeh im on linux so i used vlc plugin
<kosaidpo|> hosoka: this sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-pulse mozilla-plugin-vlc
<kosaidpo|> but still doesnt wok hosoka
<hosoka> not realy familiar with this
<kosaidpo|> hosoka: ohh okies tnx anyway
<hosoka> have seen that not every one got this working.
<hosoka> looking at the reviews
<hosoka> using Chrome or Chromium /
<kosaidpo|> chomuim yeh i jst ead that in cmmt
<kosaidpo|> i guess it works with googlwe chrome
<hosoka> in your general settings what do you see in Active Plugin ?
<kosaidpo|> wht general ?? where ??
<hosoka> if you go to options
<hosoka> you either need to use the debug page from
<hosoka> chrome-extension://hgjdhckebbdoobhniheihpdogeoeelbn/player-debug.html
<kosaidpo|> ahh this Could not find a plugin.
<hosoka> indeed
<hosoka> so from there on you sort it out.
<hosoka> you will also see how you can troubleshoot this.
<hosoka> but there is an email where to sent this out.
<hosoka> think probs Google
<hosoka> also check out
<hosoka> chrome-extension://hgjdhckebbdoobhniheihpdogeoeelbn/help.html#no-plugin
<kosaidpo|> yeh i saw this one
<kosaidpo|> n tried to install wht it takes but no succes
<hosoka> use the debug list and sent out to their emailaddress.
<hosoka> after installing have you close and open the browser back /
<kosaidpo|> yehh
<hosoka> alright
<hosoka> run the test at the Player Debug
<hosoka> and then for further help, please use the Give feedback form.
<hosoka> include the test results in there.
<kosaidpo|> yeh ill but
<kosaidpo|> i wanna keep it as the last option
<kosaidpo|> :D
<hosoka> just tried it and it gives me same fault as what you have now.
<kosaidpo|> hosoka: even  afte installin the plugins??
<hosoka> indeed
<hosoka> so what I did is Run Tests
<hosoka> and even there it mentioned in the output that there might be at least 5 failures
<hosoka> have you done that test ?
<kosaidpo|> yehh
<hosoka> the Player Debug ?
<kosaidpo|> they said even thweres some failurs it will work but it didint :P
<hosoka> indeed.
<hosoka> I will sent them my debuglist
<hosoka> hopefully it can be sorten out.
<hosoka> could not help you further on this.
<hosoka> even i do not use vlc but just downloaded it and it just works fine without using it with that radio player
<hosoka> so I do not think it is on the vlc.
<hosoka> where can I find the default desktop image of Lubuntu ?
<kosaidpo|> bk
<kosaidpo|> hosoka: it worked ??
<hosoka> nah
<hosoka> still the same
<hosoka> have sent the debuglist to Andreas. He seems to be the man behind this.
<kosaidpo|> yeh well me  i embe a few month ago
<kosaidpo|> under windows i faced this poblem
<hosoka> and now also under linux :-)
<kosaidpo|> yesh :P
<hosoka> that is not good
<kosaidpo|> indeed
<odium_> hello
<MrChrisDruif> Hai odium_ :)
<odium_> the installatipn told me that i can find help here =)
<MrChrisDruif> Great :)
<odium_> because after the installation i don't have any programs in the start bar, and i can't connect to any WLAN (they're there, but the password windows appears just for an instance)
<MrChrisDruif> Odd...
<MrChrisDruif> Did you do a normal installation?
<odium_> i think so^^
<odium_> i installed from a live usb, and under the usb all is working fine
<MrChrisDruif> Even more odd <_<"
<MrChrisDruif> Let me see if I can boot my VM....
<MrChrisDruif> If anyone else could aid, it would be appreciated :P
<kosaidpo|> odium_: whts u prob ??
<odium_> kosaidpo|: it seems that i don't have any programms after installation and can't access any Wlan, because the password window vanishes in an instant
<kosaidpo|> ohh thats weird
<odium_> and i had hoped that it's just a "look at the faq" problem :D
<MrChrisDruif> odium_: No, your special :D
<odium_> i hate being special :D
<MrChrisDruif> Even if that means you'd get special care? O:-)
<MrChrisDruif> I can't seem to even boot the VM from iso <_<"
<odium_> like severly wounded & dying people? :P
<MrChrisDruif> odium_: No, like people go search for hours to find a solution to your problem :P
<odium_> just in case: my lubuntu partion is just 10 gb, but i thought that would be enough
<MrChrisDruif> My root partition on Ubuntu is also 10GB
<MrChrisDruif> I've got an separate /home...
<odium_> that was my plan too
<MrChrisDruif> But it should probably have been a /data...learned that later
<MrChrisDruif> Or better put...I still need to read about it :P
<odium_> ok, i installed it again, lets try and hope
<odium_> it worked!
<MrChrisDruif> Awesome-sauce :D
<odium_> more or less. now its on auto sign in and without encyption
<MrChrisDruif> So we should put in the instructions you should install it twice? O:-)
<odium_> i think this was my 4. trail
<odium_> try
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....<_<"
<odium_> could be worse^^
<MrChrisDruif> Great too meet such an up-spirited person :D
<odium_> i don't see the problem... last time i played with a virus scanner, it took me days -.-'
<MrChrisDruif> Virus scanner in Linux??
<MrChrisDruif> Or was that on Windows? :P
<odium_> linux
<odium_> there are linux viruses^^ (ok, i guess the half of them runs on java...)
<MrChrisDruif> odium_: I know....it's not worth my effort :D
<odium_> yeah, i am now thinking the same, at least about live scanners. I keep my "once or twice a year" scan^^
<MrChrisDruif> I keep it to my once or twice a year reinstallation :D
#lubuntu 2011-02-16
<jiohdi> I have two options lxde and lubuntu on my login screen... is there a difference?
<jiohdi> <>..<>
<NRWlion> hey there
<MrChrisDruif> Hai NRWlion
<NRWlion> the guy from Holland who seems to have no job :D *runs*
 * MrChrisDruif is a student and works only part-time on some evenings :)
<NRWlion> i am a student to with 3 part time jobs and no private life any more
<hungmanmoojoo> hiya
<hungmanmoojoo> is the luuntu dl x64 or x86?
<MrChrisDruif> x86
<MrChrisDruif> But x86_64 is possible :)
<MrChrisDruif> hungmanmoojoo: ^
<hungmanmoojoo> ok?.. where do i find the 64bit dl?
<MrChrisDruif> Let me find the link explaining it :)
<hungmanmoojoo> or should i use the i386 version?
<JoeMaverickSett> mini-iso should do it.
<hungmanmoojoo> but this: http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-10.10.iso is i386 right?
<MrChrisDruif> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall
<MrChrisDruif> hungmanmoojoo: Yes :)
<MrChrisDruif> JoeMaverickSett: Yes :)
<MrChrisDruif> But there are a few commands to use before you can install Lubuntu :)
<MrChrisDruif> (There isn't a lubuntu-desktop meta package in the repos yet ;))
<hungmanmoojoo> dagn
<hungmanmoojoo> dang
<hungmanmoojoo> even
<MrChrisDruif> Dang? What's wrong?
<hungmanmoojoo> you said there isnt any lubuntu-desktop metapackage in the repo
<hungmanmoojoo> ooh.. wait.. you mean the ubuntu repo?
<hungmanmoojoo> now i get it.. you add the lubuntu-desktop repo
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah :D
<MrChrisDruif> Lubuntu isn't an official derivative yet, but we're working hard on it :)
<MrChrisDruif> The other teams really want us to succeed :)
<topmail> hi there!
<topmail> i am from greece
<topmail> can i make a question please ?
<topmail> how i manually fix the position of the desktop-icons ?
<topmail> hello ??
<MrChrisDruif> topmail: I'm not sure if it's the same in Lubuntu, but in Gnome you can drag'n'drop
<MrChrisDruif> And it stays there :)
<topmail> no it is not the same
<b0o-awesome> How do i install unrealircd for lubuntu?
<b0o-awesome> There is only source code
<b0o-awesome> where can i get .deb?
 * Mkaysi wants to know that ^^ too.
<bioterror> haha
<Mkaysi> bioterror: I mean <b0o-awesome> How do i install unrealircd for lubuntu?. Not those quit messages.
 * Mkaysi needs IRCd on localhost to do botspamming there.
<bioterror> debian stable doesnt have it neither
<bioterror> Mkaysi, ircd-ratbox - advanced, stable and fast ircd
 * Mkaysi tries sometime.
<bioterror> ratbox > * ;)
<Mkaysi> It sounds better than UnrealIRCd. OperaNet which g-lined me as botnet used UnrealIRCd. Rottalaatikko?
<bioterror> Wed17:37    XSiRC :: ircd-ratbox-3.0.2(20090327_2-26491). irc.deathwish.net (egGIKMpZ6 TS6ow 6DW)
<bioterror> Wed17:38    EFnet :: ircd-ratbox-3.0.1(20090303_1-26467). efnet.xs4all.nl (egGHIKMpZ6 TS6ow 4XS)
<bioterror> ;)
<kosaidpo|> hello guys
<kosaidpo|> idk why icant install skype even all repo are active
<kosaidpo|> it says this package its unavailable or its old
<head_victim> kosaidpo|: just seeing where I installed it
<kosaidpo|> head_victim: sorry didnt get you :P
<head_victim> kosaidpo|: it's in main so it should work, it's possible your mirror is updating so I'd suggest "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" then if there are no errors retry your skype installation. If that fails wait a few hours and retry so it has time to sync
<kosaidpo|> head_victim: okies thnaks
<kosaidpo|> ill
<MrChrisDruif> Skypes servers are a bit wacky <_<"
<head_victim> Everytime I've had installation problems with packages it's turned out that the mirror I was using was halfway through a resync. So if I left it an hour or two it would just work again.
<kosaidpo|> head_victim: i forgot to tell you itried last night to install it but got same thing as today : D
<head_victim> kosaidpo|: oh in that case I'd suggest possibly trying a different mirror. If that doesn't work please pastebin the exact error message
<head_victim> Unfortunately I am about to head to bed (it's 320 am here) but phillw or bioterror might be able to help you out further if need be
<kosaidpo|> here you go http://pastebin.com/552v48fS
<kosaidpo|> wow go rest head_victim n sleep tight
<head_victim> Did you get errors with the "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" ?
<head_victim> Oh, night mate
<rtdos> what changes are in store for Lubuntu 11.04? I know about the changes in Ubuntu 11.04 but what about Lubuntu 11.04?
<odium> hi
<NRWlion> hi odium
<ActionParsnip> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> can ozone be used in Maverick??
<ActionParsnip> as in, the theme..
<mark76> I'm using it
<mark76> There's a repo Hang on
<mark76> PPA I mean
<ActionParsnip> thanks :)
<mark76> http://ppa.launchpad.net/lubuntu-desktop/ppa/ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ok, I have applied the button and panel theme manually
<ActionParsnip> is there a package to change it all automagically?
<mark76> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Artwork/Incoming/Natty/Ozone
<mark76> Nah. Just download the packages and install them
<ActionParsnip> yeah I've seen that, it's where I got the components I applied manually
<ActionParsnip> it's just the theme I can't apply
<mark76> Where have you put it?
<ActionParsnip> I have ozone_theme.tag.gz but I'm not sure where to use it
<mark76> Right. First you need to decompress it
<ActionParsnip> ok, done
<mark76> Try clicking on the icon and see if Xarchiver pops up
<ActionParsnip> I used guake (Terminal(
<mark76> Is terminal in the folder that the directory for ozone is in?
<ActionParsnip> Yeah It generated an Ozone folder with 2 subfolders, gtk-2.0 and openbox-3
<mark76> Okay. open a terminal in the desktop folder
<mark76> Which is where I assume the ozone folder is
<ActionParsnip> its in downloads but doesn't matter, I can adapt
<mark76> Okay. So open a terminal in that folder then type
<mark76> sudo cp ~/downloads/ozone /usr/share/themes
<ActionParsnip> ahhhhhh thats the magic bullet
<mark76> Adapt as needed
<mark76> It's Downloads, right?
<ActionParsnip> Yeah its in /usr/share/themes now :)
<ActionParsnip> Got it now :)
<ActionParsnip> cheers dude. Massive help
<mark76> K. Now open obconf
<ActionParsnip> Got it, set theme to ozone there :)
<mark76> You'll need to import it first
<ActionParsnip> yeah it's all good dude, looks like the screenshots now
<mark76> Excellent
<ActionParsnip> cheers man, I'll see if I can make a script for this so we can have a deb for the theme ;)
<mark76> Cool :D
<ActionParsnip> make the appropriate changes in postinst
<ActionParsnip> etc
<mark76> Yeah
<ActionParsnip> I'll email the list when I have something decent
<mark76> k
<ActionParsnip> recommend gloss blue theme for chrome too, matches the theme nice
<ActionParsnip> https://tools.google.com/chrome/intl/en/themes/images/thumb_glossyblue.jpg
<mark76> You can sort of use the GTK theme in Chromium
<mark76> It doesn't pick it up very well, though
<ActionParsnip> yeah its always been kinda rubbish like that
<ActionParsnip> anyways bedtime kids
<ActionParsnip> thanks again :)
<ActionParsnip> peace
<drexl> wait! (process:235): GlibWarning **: get pwuid_r() failed due to unknown user id (0)
<Juanantonio> Hello
<Juanantonio> I have lubuntu installed in one hard disk inside a PC I am going to send it away, can I just plug this disk to another PC to have lubuntu?
<mark76> I should think so
<Juanantonio> Or maybe shall I reinstall it to make it work?
<mark76> Can you actually remove the hdd?
<Juanantonio> In this moment? No, I can't, it's working
<Juanantonio> but I will tomorrow if it works
<mark76> K
<Juanantonio> Mark, this disk is 10 Gb, can I copy it to another with 80 Gb with no problem?
<mark76> Probably
<mark76> I've never done that
<Juanantonio> You know, thing is, I had one 800 Mhz PIII with this 10 Gb disk, and i installed lubuntu there going very well
<mark76> What happened?
<Juanantonio> I have been given a 3 Ghz PIV with 80 Gb disk and what I wanted is to "pass" it to this new one
<mark76> Fair enough
<Juanantonio> My question is, if I need a special application to copy image of the little disk or not
<Juanantonio> Ok, I will do it just that way
#lubuntu 2011-02-17
<drexl> process:235): GlibWarning **: get pwuid_r() failed due to unknown user id (0)
<drexl> removing quiet splash from the grub.cfg file eliminated the error.
<drexl> yup..
<drexl> I've got poopies in my bum
<gnewb> I think I saw a download or a script somewhere that removes any and all non-LXDE pkgs, was I dreaming or does such a thing exist?
<swoody> is there no 64bit installer for lubuntu?
<swoody> o/
<rtdos> what changes are in store for Lubuntu 11.04? I know about the changes in Ubuntu 11.04 but what about Lubuntu 11.04?
<bioterror> Thu10:44*<swoody> is there no 64bit installer for lubuntu?
<bioterror> no there's not one, but you can use minimal install and then sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> rtdos, nothing much new, music player is going to be changed and what else
<swoody> thanks bioterror :)
<rtdos> bioterror: so most of the changes are happening in ubuntu mainly?
<swoody> I wound up installing Kubuntu 64 and then installed Lubuntu
<swoody> more importantly though, I'm using 11.04 and pcmanfm is failing to load :/
<swoody> launched from a terminal, it does not give any output, but just doesn't run
<bioterror> should give something
<swoody> that's what I thought, but no go
<bioterror> purge pcmamfm and install it again
<swoody> yeah, still nothing :/
<bioterror> rtdos, ofcourse lxde programs are evolving too
<rtdos> any major changes, bioterror?
<swoody> brb
<bioterror> rtdos, I havent noticed much major changes what I've used natty
<swoody> yeah, still no go :(
<rtdos> thx.
<rtdos> wow lxde is a one man operation?
<bioterror> swoody, you might want to backtrace
<swoody> rtdos: there's actually an entire team... but we don't like talking about the voices in his head :p
<rtdos> ha!
<bioterror> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/Backtrace
<rtdos> if i were to design my own desktop, is there a standards guide somewhere?
<swoody> bioterror: setting that up now
<swoody> wha?? "Program exited normally." That shouldn't be 'normal' :P
<bioterror> :D
<swoody> well this certainly is a pickle
<jmarsden> rtdos: http://freedesktop.org has multiple standards that relate to desktops.  See http://standards.freedesktop.org for the actual standards documents they have created.
<MrChrisDruif> Hai y'all
<bioterror> swoody, do you have any pcmanfm's running in the background?
<swoody> wow, that's odd...
<swoody> pcman was running in the background, but I have no idea why after logging in/out a few times :/
<swoody> and now it works fine
<swoody> brb, trying this out
<rtdos> thanks jmarsden.
<swoody> yep, works fine now, even after logging in/out again
<swoody> tres bizarre, but tyvm bioterror :)
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> you killed it?
<swoody> indeed I did, then it started up fine
<bioterror> that's the spirit
<bioterror> but now you learned about bug hunting with backtrace ;)
<swoody> if all else fails... kill! KILL! KILLALL!
<bioterror> !!
<swoody> true, true
<swoody> another random question, I know there exists a terminal app to display the actual output from keypresses which I've used in the past for my laptop volume keys, etc. Any idea what I'm looking for here? Google seems to not be of much help :/
<swoody> it would make setting custom hotkeys in lxde UBER easy :)
<bioterror> apt-cache show logkeys
<leszek> hi
<bioterror> hi
<jmarsden> swoody: Are you looking for xev ?
<hyperair> swoody: xev for a terminal one, xkeycaps for a graphical one that highlights the keys you're pressing
<hyperair> xkeycaps is especially good for debugging keyboards
<swoody> thank you jmarsden and hyperair :)
<jmarsden> You're welcome
<swoody> xev was what I was thinking of, but my mute button it still borked :/
<swoody> I think this may be a firmware issue though, as it works on other versions of gnome, but not lxde/KDE/gnome in 10.10 or later
<swoody> and I've heard this laptop is particularly touchy with it's firmware
<hyperair> that doesn't sound exactly like a firmware issue.
<hyperair> i don't know about LXDE, but in GNOME, what i used to do is re-bind the key in the keyboard shortcuts dialog
<hyperair> just change the modifier to whatever the "Mute" button was coming up with
<hyperair> usually if the key is being grabbed by something, you can see this in xev's output:
<hyperair> KeymapNotify event, serial 28, synthetic NO, window 0x0,
<hyperair>     keys:  2   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0
<hyperair> or something similar
<hyperair>            0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0
<swoody> well that's the thing, when I press mute by itself xev doesn't show anything. It's only when I do mute and then press a volume key that it actually mutes
<swoody> like I mentioned, on other versions (Debian squeeze I know for sure) where I can mute w/o having to press a volume key after
<swoody> omg that was easy, lol
<swoody> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/595896
<swoody> "rmmod thinkpad_ahci" and mute is back to normal
<swoody> not a fix, but it'll work for now :)
<swoody> man, having an extra day off work is horrible, I'm getting too much done today ;)
<Goodgame> hello
<Goodgame> I've got some problems for my updates
<Goodgame> I receive this message when I try to update
<Goodgame> W:Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-security/restricted/source/Sources.gz  403  Forbidden
<Goodgame> , W:Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-security/main/source/Sources.gz  403  Forbidden
<Goodgame> , W:Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-security/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  403  Forbidden
<Goodgame> , W:Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-security/universe/source/Sources.gz  403  Forbidden
<Goodgame> , W:Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  403  Forbidden
<Goodgame> , W:Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-security/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  403  Forbidden
<Goodgame> , W:Failed to fetch http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/restricted/source/Sources.gz  403  Forbidden
<Goodgame> , W:Failed to fetch http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  403  Forbidden
<Goodgame> , W:Failed to fetch http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  403  Forbidden
<Goodgame> , W:Failed to fetch http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/universe/source/Sources.gz  403  Forbidden
<bioterror> HEY
<Goodgame> , W:Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  403  Forbidden
<Goodgame> , W:Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-security/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  403  Forbidden
<bioterror> paste | Goodgame
<Goodgame> , W:Failed to fetch http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  403  Forbidden
<Goodgame> , W:Failed to fetch http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  403  Forbidden
<Goodgame> , W:Failed to fetch http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  403  Forbidden
<Goodgame> , W:Failed to fetch http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  403  Forbidden
<bioterror> !paste | Goodgame
<Goodgame> , W:Failed to fetch http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-updates/restricted/source/Sources.gz  403  Forbidde
<ubot5> Goodgame: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Goodgame> sorry
<bioterror> try another mirror
<Goodgame> http://paste.pocoo.org/
<Goodgame> bioterror, how?
<bioterror> start synaptic
<bioterror> and there's settings > repositories
<Goodgame> yes
<Goodgame> bioterror, what do I change there?
<bioterror> there's this "Download from: <dropbox>"
<Goodgame> the problem remains
<bioterror> Goodgame, change back to france
<bioterror> and
<bioterror> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186455
<bioterror> try to change http:// to ftp://
<bioterror> I dunno what kind of network you're using
<Goodgame> bioterror, I cna't change it, but I think I know where the problem is
<bioterror> where's the problem?
<Goodgame> two weeks ago I've tried to install koffice, but I didn't have the good repositories, so I changed a configuration file (don't remember the name) I may have done something wrong
<bioterror> koffice :G
<leszek> hmm... koffice is in the official repo
<leszek> Goodgame: please post the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list to a nopaste service
<Goodgame> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/340306/
<Goodgame> it may have been this file I've edited
<bioterror> you have totally wrong mirror
<Goodgame> ?
<bioterror> http://paste.ubuntu.com/568321/
<Goodgame> I relace my file with what is in your link?
<leszek> only the contents please :)
<bioterror> and use fr instead of fi
<Goodgame> where?
<leszek> Goodgame: http://paste.ubuntu.com/568327/
<Goodgame> bioterror, I've replaced my content with yours and change de fi en fr but still it doesn't work
<leszek> Goodgame: run "sudo apt-get update" after editing and saving the file
<Goodgame> leszek, i get this http://paste.pocoo.org/show/340314/
<leszek> Goodgame: 403 forbidden ? Are you sitting behind a proxy ?
<Goodgame> leszek, hum, in my school we need to connect to a proxy to use the connection, I've been looking for a program who could help, so I've installed some of them, but I don't remember if one of them set a proxy
<leszek> xD
<leszek> we have lxproxy in the lubuntu ppa, which should work fine
<Goodgame> ok
<Goodgame> how could I know which of the programs I've installed could create a problem?
<Goodgame> If I could find the list of the lasts installed programs I could delete them
<leszek> I don't know, I never had such a problem
<Goodgame> jihaaaa
<Goodgame> it was a program called squid
<bioterror> squid is used to make a proxy
<stlsaint> howdy folks
<stlsaint> BBOOOOOOOO SQUID
<stlsaint> nginx ftw
<stlsaint> swoody: ?!?!?
<stlsaint> w00t
<Goodgame> bioterror, I've removes squid and it works
<swoody> heya stlsaint :)
<swoody> what's going on??
<stlsaint> chilling in kuwait still
<stlsaint> gonna be hear a year
<bioterror> :D
<swoody> oh yeah? That's pretty cool, how is all going over there?
<bioterror> stlsaint, we are almost on the same tz :D
<bioterror> think about that!
<stlsaint> lol
<stlsaint> yea i guess
<Goodgame> ++
<Goodgame> thanks for ya help
<NRWlion> evening!
<NRWlion> wb topy
<Topy44> my xchat is constantly crashing :(
<NRWlion> why that?
<Topy44> no idea
<Topy44> it does it since i switched to my UMTS card (because my dsl line was cut)
<Topy44> no idea how that could possibly related
<Topy44> only the windows port though, the linux machine runs fine
<Topy44> ah well
<Topy44> (yes, i am on a linux channel from my windows box. so sue me. :)
<stlsaint> Topy44: tsk tsk
<bioterror> we cannot help with windows :D
<ericore> Hello
<NRWlion> hey eric!
<ericore> Hey, just tried out Lubuntu live disc and it works great.  haha that is until I installed it then everything got weird...couldn't see any programs...just a run shortcut...and the wireless app wasn't working right
<NRWlion> sorry, i just installed lubuntu last saturday ^
<ericore> do you like it, its pretty stable... I had fedora installed b4 but it lacked a certain consistency
<bioterror> ericore, install again, please
<ericore> well in fact i did install it twice
<ericore> first time, with updates (internet)...and second time without (thinking my wireless might of messed it up) but nope it was just as screwed up...also did a media check and its perfect
<NRWlion> for installation i would recommend a cable connection
<ericore> For Sure, I trusted the prompts too much the first time since it does recommend internet haha....but I was installed from cd media...and it checked out fine....the graphics upon loading are well i think messed up, checking that now
<ericore> it*
<ericore> I just find it weird, that it runs perfect live...then messed up when its installed
<ericore> my laptop has never run a ubuntu distribution b4 so i was very hopeful
<ericore> in the past all ubuntu distributions failed lol....had to go with something like PClinux OS
<ericore> could the proprietary software have to do with it...just noticed that it's absent from live run?
<NRWlion> wb eric
<leszek> re
<ericore> ty NRWlion
<NRWlion> wb leszek
<leszek> thx ;)
<Unit193> My Scroll Lock keyboard indicator light doesn't show the status of Scroll Lock. Is there any fix for this?
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, in panel preferences what is the text in: filemanager   please
#lubuntu 2011-02-18
<gbear14275> anyone have any pointers to good articles for "what to do after you install lubuntu?"   I just installed and want to make sure all the multimedia and other repos are installed.
<Unit193> medibuntu and getdeb repos (maybe lubuntu-restricted-extras)
<John___> i have a question how do i install netgear wn311b?
<bioterror> John___, you dont see it in the restricted drivers
<John___> i already activate it but no wireless
<bioterror> ifconfig doesnt show it?
<John___> it didnt show
<bioterror> you have to use ndiswrapper, I think
<John___> i already install it but still i have the same problem
<John___> hold on i'll be back
<John___> ok im back
<John___> it still wont work but when i run lspci it show my wireless
<bioterror> does ifconfig then list it?
<John___> only eth0 and lo
<bioterror> so no
<John___> i'll tried and it figure it out by google it
<John___> i mean i will try to figure it out
<bioterror> ndiswrapper and .cab files from cd
<craigbass1976> is there another package manager that lets me browse by category?  Synaptics only lets me browse by repo, unless I'm missing something
<bioterror> you want something like that software center?
<craigbass1976> bioterror, right, but without installing GNOME
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install aptitude --no-install-recommends
<bioterror> :D
<MrChrisDruif> Aptitude searching on category?
<bioterror> and then "sudo aptitude"
<bioterror> you will get into the ncurses based UI
<craigbass1976> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/   I think that might be enough actually, then I can just install the package I find there.
<John___> im back
<MrChrisDruif> Welcome back John___ :)
<John___> my wireless card work and now i have problem connecting by wicd
<MrChrisDruif> I saw someone with the same problem a while ago...
<MrChrisDruif> But I don't know how it got solved...if it got solved :)
<NRWlion> hey chris
<NRWlion> you are not talking about me, are you?
<NRWlion> *laugh*
<MrChrisDruif> NRWlion: Might be....did you have wicd problems?
<NRWlion> wicd?
<NRWlion> whats that?
<MrChrisDruif> Don't know either :P
<NRWlion> i am happy to have my system running now :D
<MrChrisDruif> I saw it mention a few days back I think
<John___> Wicd is an open source wired and wireless network manager for Linux.
<NRWlion> next step is to install a localhost to do my webdesign / programming ;)
<MrChrisDruif> John___: Doesn't Lubuntu use gnome's wireless manager?
<John___> yes i tried that and couldnt connect
<John___> on wireless
<MrChrisDruif> John___: Weird....it's pretty good afaik
<n97> hmmm... I have Lubuntu with the netbook interface
<n97> but how di I customize it?
<n97> like adding shortcuts or adding groups on the top (like internet, work, learn)
<NRWlion> adding shortcuts would be nice to know :(
<Unit193> You *can* make a .desktop file... or us ln (ln --help for more info)
<NRWlion> hey hajour
<odium> hi
<bioterror> hi
<gbear14275> my desktop icons are gone...  how do I either make new shortcuts or get them back?
<bioterror> cp /usr/share/applications/bmon.desktop ~/Desktop
<gbear14275> bioterror, that might be the problem... I don't appear to have the bmon.desktop file
<bioterror> it was a example
<bioterror> you have other .desktop files in your /usr/share/applications/
<gbear14275> bioterror, ah, just figured that out thanks :)
<gbear14275> bioterror, what about the home folder?
<bioterror> ?
<bioterror> gbear14275, you want desktop icon that opens a view to your home directory?
<gbear14275> bioterror, yes please
<bioterror> make home.desktop to your ~/Desktop and put http://paste.ubuntu.com/568906/ those inside it
<lab> holas
<lab> como puedo configurar que los iconos se vean mas pequeños?
<bioterror> english please
<lab> =(
<phillw> bioterror: drat, where is pedro when you need him!
<bioterror> I dunno
<gbear14275> bioterror, where is home.desktop
<phillw> bioterror: lab was asking about resizing icons
<bioterror> gbear14275, create one, as in make one yourself
#lubuntu 2011-02-19
<jmarsden> phillw: Rough translation of lab's question: "How do I configure things so that the icons become smaller?" .  BTW the right response is usually to point Spanish speakers to #ubuntu-es
 * jmarsden admits to speaking a little Spanish :)
<deejay> hello, I want to install a remote desktop application onto a lubuntu system so I can remote into this laptop and fix it remotely.  Would i be looking for something like Vino or something like xrdp?
<bioterror> !vnc
<ubot5> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<bioterror> hoho
<bioterror> JoeMaverickSett, jmarsden ^^
<JoeMaverickSett> :D
<bioterror> !freenx
<ubot5> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<S`Surfer> hey johannes
<_johannes> hi?
<NRWlion> just wanted to say "hi" nothing else :D
<_johannes> okay ;) Hi!
<mark76> Morning
<Yud_Zroc> Ok to reset the lubuntu gui...is ikt the same with ubuntu? By removing the .gnome .gnome2 metacity gconfd?
<bioterror> !shell | NRWlion
<ubot5> NRWlion: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<nymeria> How do I change keyboard layout?
<NRWlion> one moment
<NRWlion> should be in the preferences - keyboard settings
<nymeria> NRWlion, I just have Keyboard and mouse settings; What is the prefrence window called so that I may install that package?
<NRWlion> nymeria: just a second ^^ i am new into the materia ...
<nymeria> To be honest I'm running Debian with LXDE installed, but I haven't gotten an answer in the other channels I've tried so here I am :P
<bioterror> xkbset something
<bioterror> sorry
<NRWlion> thx bio
<bioterror> setxkbmap  de
<bioterror> or fi or no
<bioterror> thats a temporary fix
<bioterror> do you want it to be a permanent?
<nymeria> bioterror, Yes I would like it permanent
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> just a moment
<nymeria> Thank you
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> ill dig it from my arch as it doesnt use xorg.conf
<bioterror> using phone, so i will flood soon
<bioterror>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf
<bioterror> Section "InputClass"
<bioterror>         Identifier "evdev keyboard catchall"
<bioterror>         MatchIsKeyboard "on"
<nymeria> And if I want to use the dvorak variation of the se layout; how would I enter that/
<bioterror>         MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
<bioterror>         Option "XkbLayout" "fi"
<bioterror>         Driver "evdev"
<bioterror> EndSection
<bioterror> you should add that kind of line as XkbLayout
<bioterror> replace fi with dvorak
<bioterror> thats how it is done in arch, i dont have a lubuntu machine near me
<nymeria> ButI want se dvorak; Dvorak with Swedish characters. It's a variation of the se layout
<nymeria> bioterror, I found it in xorg.conf here on Debian
<bioterror> you have xorg.conf?
<nymeria> bioterror, I do indeed. And as of that I suppose Squeeze still uses xorg.conf instead of xorg.conf.d
<bioterror> how primitiv :D
<bioterror> e
<bioterror> i have no idea of sv dvorak
<bioterror> might need some googling
<bioterror> im a qwerty user
<nymeria> Give Dvorak 2 weeks of frustration and you will never look back. Though avoid the Windows layout switcher, it's absolute bullcrap. Use something like an autohotkey script instead :P
<bioterror> i wont, i need to use qwerty at my work
<bioterror> as i neeed other peoples keyboards
<bioterror> it would make me confused
<nymeria> bioterror, What do you work with? On site tech support?
<bioterror> exactly
<bioterror> I used to service sun  microsystems computers, but then came oracle
<nymeria> Along came Oracle...
<bioterror> totally
<nymeria> Along came Polly was a really bad movie...
<nymeria> So now when your Oracle overlord is in place, what do you do?
<bioterror> I wonder active directory
<nymeria> I'm starting to get worried about this sound of what seems to be a harddrive shutting down at random.
<nymeria> Oh but it's not at random. It's shutting down because I'm not using it. No need to worry.
<bioterror> those spindowns can be disabled
<nymeria> If there is one thing that I want to spin down it's the CPU fan on a computer that I recently built. It makes an enormous amount of sound even though the system is idle and the CPU is 27 Celsius. Ridiculous.
<bioterror> make it passive :D
<nymeria> Well that won't go well now will it :P
<bioterror> my atom330 is passive and its on 24/7
<nymeria> I need a huge ginormous fan that does 300rpm and pushes the same amount of air as this small one at 8000
<nymeria> Well this is a Phenom II X6 1055T
<bioterror> :D
<nymeria> Six cores makes everything fly by
<bioterror> i can hardly utilize 2 cores
<nymeria> And it should be overclockable from 2.8 to 3.2GHz without the system becoming too unstable :P
<nymeria> It has the same processing power as a Core i7 920 but costs 100euro less
<bioterror> is it black edition or whats the name
<nymeria> Nope, don't think so
<nymeria> But they are redicilously cheap if you want that power. 140euro including shipping.
<nymeria> A core i7 920 goes for 255euros. But they are out of the factory at this time so the comparison in prize doesn't really work any more. But it was the situation four months ago
<bioterror> they have sandy bridge nao
<bioterror> we can move this conv to #lubuntu-offtopic
<bioterror> this is for support ;)
<davyde> sera gente
<davyde> hi i have a problem in my lubuntu 10.10 i trying to install ndiswrapper.. it's all ok but when ai give sudo modprobe ndiswrapper it tells me FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found
<davyde> anyone here?
<NRWlion> hi, i am here but afraid not beeing able to help u out
<NRWlion> :(
<davyde> ok thanks :P
<kosaidpo|> hello guys
<kosaidpo|> still cannot install skype
<Unit193> kosaidpo|: what have you done?
<kosaidpo|> sudo apt-get install skype via the repo
<Unit193> Did you enable the "partner" repo?
<kosaidpo|> yesh
<Unit193> I have it installed, so I have no idea..
<Unit193> apt-cache policy skype
<kosaidpo|> its gettin installed
<Unit193> What fixed it?
<kosaidpo|> i have to active this repo under the other programe onglet
<kosaidpo|> where theres the cd things repo i ddint kno abt it
<silverlightning> hi
<Unit193> Hello silverlightning
<silverlightning> I am trying different lightweight distros to go with an old laptop
<Unit193> What are you looking at now?
<finwin> hi
<Unit193> Heya finwin
<finwin> can i edit apt mirrorlist? how?
<finwin> some mirrors are down...i cant update my system
<finwin> anyone?
<silverlightning> I am burning lubuntu
<silverlightning> does lubuntu have a built in partiontion table and formatting program?
<Unit193> silverlightning: Yeah
<silverlightning> oh good
<kosaidpo|> Unit193 wht does silverlightning means ?? can you pls ecplain to me
<Unit193> kosaidpo|: It's the persons nick
<kosaidpo|> hihi Unit193i kno i mean wht he says wht does it mean :P
<Unit193> He's asking if he can use the LiveCD to setup dual boot (I'm guessing)
<silverlightning> hmm
<silverlightning> I'm running the installation process now
<Unit193> Any issues?
<silverlightning> how does lubuntu compare to DSL and Puppy?
<kosaidpo|> hihihi pretty funni i tho hes askin abt some pogram like gparted but the name he says was confudin to me so i tho i wud ask since its free and amusing in this room :D
<kosaidpo|> and thanks
<NRWlion> first i had a dual boot too ^^ but one day after i put the Live CD back in and completely erased the Winshit Partition :D
<silverlightning> no, so far pretty smooth on a very old laptop
<NRWlion> and i do NOT regret it
<silverlightning> no dual boot,
<finwin> i tried to install peppermint os to my hd...installation failed
<silverlightning> I though I had to erase and manage the harddisk manually, but it did it automatically
<Unit193> silverlightning: lubuntu aims to be a full desktop and small puppy and DSL mainly aim to be small
<silverlightning> hmm, I think puppy is ambitious
<finwin> silverlight...ubuntu based distros do "everything" automatically
<finwin> like windows
<silverlightning> ubuntu is too large to even go on the harddisk on this one lol
<silverlightning> it's an experiment
<silverlightning> though I really like Puppy
<finwin> i tried puppy but i did not have driver for my wireless
<Unit193> MoonOS and Bodhi might be good to look at (still in beta)
<finwin> it did*
<finwin> sry
<kosaidpo|> guys how  can i install only sql lite pdo extention
<silverlightning> which version of puppy did you try?
<silverlightning> my both my laptops connected automatically with puppy 520, but not the very old one
<Unit193> Does LucidPuppy work with apt-get and ubuntu/getdeb/launchpad repos?
<silverlightning> yes
<silverlightning> I think so
<silverlightning> but ask the experts in the #puppylinux forum
<silverlightning> i think lubuntu might be more ready for used right after install
<silverlightning> I talked to a guy who has made Puppy his main OS, and he uses linux and ubuntu drivers, and it works
<silverlightning> not a lot of software is adapted espcially for puppy
<silverlightning> that is the major advantage with lubuntu I think
<silverlightning> If I run the partition table in lubuntu, is it possible to format the entire harddisk with ext3 filing system, and still have lubuntu?
<Unit193> Change it after you install?
<silverlightning> no, I suppose I would have to eraze everything then?
<silverlightning> but I could install puppy as frugal then, only using 350MB for Puppy
<hosoka> hello
<hosoka> where is by default the wallpaper of the desktop stored ?
<GMH[win]> in lubuntu, how would i turn off tap-to-click for my touchpad?
<MrChrisDruif> GMH[win]: Mouse settings?
<GMH[win]> but mouse settings only has accel, sensitivity, and left-handed options
<GMH[win]> sorry, i'm totally new to lubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> I'm gonna burn a Lubuntu boot-up disk...than I can make a dual-boot for Lubuntu and Ubuntu :P
<GMH[win]> was looking for a lighter graphical environment for an old computer with limited ram; the folks at #ubuntu told me about this and pointed me here
<GMH[win]> is there a shortcut to show the desktop?
<MrChrisDruif> GMH[win]: I don't know :|
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry....mind = gone <_<"
<GMH[win]> it's okay
<MrChrisDruif> And I'm also not on Lubuntu
#lubuntu 2011-02-20
<Unit193> Is there anyway to bridge wireless and ethernet? (wireless > wired into router wan port)
<Kutakizukari> I have installed eclipse pdt, which I have to run by navigating to a folder a double clicking it. How can I add it to the menu list, or application launcher?
<JoeMaverickSett> Kutakizukari: this FQA explains how to do it; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ :)
<JoeMaverickSett> iirc, if you copy that .desktop file to the ~/Desktop, you should/will have a launcher on the Desktop.
<Kutakizukari> Where do I need to copy it to get it to the start menu?
<JoeMaverickSett> Kutakizukari: specifying the Category of the .desktop shall get it into the start menu, of course. as said in the FAQ
<JoeMaverickSett> e.g. Category=Applications;System;
<Kutakizukari> Was thinking that it would put it on the desktop and the start menu, just want it in the start menu.
<JoeMaverickSett> Kutakizukari: no, only issuing the copy command to the Desktop would create the icon on Desktop, if you follow the FAQ it should get it into the start menu.
<JoeMaverickSett> just creating a eclipse.desktop file under /usr/share/applications/ would only put it in the start menu.
<Kutakizukari> Is this right? http://pastebin.com/RrpXnctC
<JoeMaverickSett> Kutakizukari: all is well, except; NoDisplay should be set to "false" otherwise, i think it would be hidden from the menu.
<JoeMaverickSett> Kutakizukari: now, is it in the start menu? :)
<Kutakizukari> JoeMaverickSett, yes it is, now when I right click to properties to look for the eclipse file and change the icon image, then click ok it does not work.
<Kutakizukari> keeps the termial image and reverts back to the default folder to look for the file.
<Kutakizukari> do I copy paste the path in the eclispe.desktop file?
<JoeMaverickSett> Kutakizukari: i think you should probably put the full path of the icon image in the .desktop file. "Icon=/path/to/pic.png"
<Kutakizukari> JoeMaverickSett, bingo, thank you for your help and patients!
<JoeMaverickSett> Kutakizukari: no problem, glad it worked out, enjoy Lubuntu ;)
<Kutakizukari> Love it! :o)
<JoeMaverickSett> hehe, who wouldn't? :)
<Kutakizukari> but Im already married
<JoeMaverickSett> XD
<NRWlion> morning jarnos ;)
<awesom-o> hello everybody
<davyde> hi guy how can i set automatic login?
<JoeMaverickSett> davyde: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ
<JoeMaverickSett> has a guide on it. :)
<davyde> and set my keyboard on it? now i have to give setxkbmap it every session
<davyde> i need to change keyboard layout.. how can i do that?
<JoeMaverickSett> davyde: there is a guide on that FAQ as well, have you tried it?
<davyde> yes
<JoeMaverickSett> davyde: so, it doesn't work?
<davyde> there is no file in /etc/default/keyboard
<davyde> i made a new one and put that 4 string but no result
<davyde> i've installed lxde from ubuntu minimal
<IAmNotThatGuy> davyde, setxkbmap -option grp:ctrl_shift_toggle us,(your layout)
<IAmNotThatGuy> davyde, I am looking at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1455877
<JoeMaverickSett> IAmNotThatGuy: grrhh, you got there before me!! :\
<IAmNotThatGuy> JoeMaverickSett, lol
<IAmNotThatGuy> davyde, that redirects to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1039107 also. look that too
<davyde> same for automatic login when lxde start it ask me for Unlock Login Keyring
<davyde> it tells me The login keyring did not get unlocked when you logged into your computer.
<JoeMaverickSett> perhaps this might do; http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8909842&postcount=8
<davyde> rebooting for keyring :P
<JoeMaverickSett> :D
<davyde> YES autologin perfect
<JoeMaverickSett> davyde: worked!!?? :D
<JoeMaverickSett> how about the keyring?
<davyde> i found that a guy made a script that give setxkbmap it at the start
<davyde> yes keyring is ok now i don't need to give password
<JoeMaverickSett> ;D
<davyde> how can give that command automatic? (setxkbmap it)
<JoeMaverickSett> davyde: this might be what you're looking for; http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=943dd675fa6474e6721cd6b469f9c574&p=10231776&postcount=8
<JoeMaverickSett> btw, it's abit strange that you don't have keyboard file in /et/default though.
<davyde> now i have there is only the string i wrote.. xkbmodel it's right the one on example? ..
<davyde> i'm tryin to understand how to use that script i don't want to add a layout or change it with a button combination i want that at the start my keyboad is in "IT"
<KM0201> how do i get the trash icon on my desktop? or can I?
<davyde> maybe i've only to add setxkbmap it at the end of .bashsrc?
<davyde> no
<JoeMaverickSett> davyde: according to the link i gave you, you could put it at the end of the .bashrc then source .bashrc
<JoeMaverickSett> KM0201: http://www.pclinuxos.com/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=cij4vpll0qtnq4ihv6lfio2v32&topic=60949.msg709592#msg709592
<KM0201> well thats kinda ridiculous.
<KM0201> oh well, its not a big deal...
<KM0201> lxde should implement something like gconf-editor.
<KM0201> woops, wrong x
<davyde> still here
<davyde> i make a script keybit.sh how can it start automatically?
<KM0201> ok, one final quirk... how can i set my workspace switcher, to have 4 workspaces, instead of just 2.
<JoeMaverickSett> KM0201: Menu button > Preferences > OpenBox Configuration Manage > Desktops
<silverlightning> hi
<silverlightning> Do you know why lubuntu will not connect online?
<silverlightning> the weird thing is that Ubuntu connects easily
<KM0201> hmm, wasn't aware lxde was openbox.
<silverlightning> lubuntu recognizes network and ask for password but still doesn't connect
<KM0201> silverlightning, mac filtering maybe?.. if it's seeing the network and not accepting the password, then logic says it's either a bad password, or something "outside" of ubuntu.. ie.. the router.
<silverlightning> I have googled and searched on the ubuntu forum, but I couldn't find anything
<silverlightning> not can't be bad password, multiple times checked and I log on fine in Ubuntu, but a different laptop
<KM0201> silverlightning, because it doesn't sound like an ubuntu problem... honestly, it sounds like your router is not letting the machine on for some reason.. this suggests either a bad password, or mac filtering is enabled.
<silverlightning> yes, must be router thing perhaps
<KM0201> silverlightning, what security are you running on the router?
<silverlightning> but weird I logon fine from this computer, maverick
<silverlightning> I'm not running it, I share it with my neighbor upstairs,
<silverlightning> I only got the password really
<silverlightning> hmm
<silverlightning> I might have to talk to him
<KM0201> yeah, thats a place to start....
<silverlightning> thanks for the tip
<KM0201> JoeMaverickSett, one final question.. id on't know how familiar you are with Gnome... but on Gnome, you can combine all open windows, into one "button" on the panel... you click that button, and you can choose what windowyou want... know of any way to do that w/ lxde?
<silverlightning> I thought it might be something with the laptop or lubuntu, its' an old thing, I am trying  as an extra workstation, mostly online stuff
<KM0201> this keeps you from having windows/buttons stretched all the way across the panel, keeps things cleaner, etc.
<KM0201> silverlightning, well, it depends on how old.. for instance, if your'e trying to connect to a WPA network, and the device on the "old" laptop, is only WEP compatible..
<silverlightning> it's antique
<silverlightning> tiny harddrive
<KM0201> well, that doesn't really say much.. whats the security protocol on the network, and how old is 'antique'
<JoeMaverickSett> KM0201: i don't know how to do it, but someone here might know. :|
<KM0201> JoeMaverickSett, it's not a huge deal... i've got it down to just buttons(i frequently have a lot of windows open) but i like that feature in gnome.
<silverlightning> from 1926, and I have handle I have to wind to get it going
<KM0201> silverlightning, while humor is nice, it doesn't really help address your problem
<silverlightning> a bit exaggerated but it originally came with windows millennium edition, and even has a diskette station
<silverlightning> 6GB harddrive, 700 MHz processor, 500MB ram
<KM0201> ok..
<KM0201> so it's obviously pretty old.. now.
<KM0201> do you know what protocol you're connecting to? (WEP, WPA, etc..?)
<silverlightning> 11 years, or so, I got it handed down,
<silverlightning> I wanted to try different light distros like lubuntu, or something else,
<KM0201> ok... what network protocol are you trying to connect to.
<silverlightning> in ubuntu it connects fine to wpa
<KM0201> ok.
<KM0201> it's unlikely a machine that old has support for WPA... i'm guessing that's the issue (unless your'e using an external wifi adapter)
<silverlightning> could be
<KM0201> it can see the network because all the scanner does, is scan for networks
<KM0201> but it can't "connect" because the device doesn't support it.
<KM0201> you could ask your friend to "tone it down" to WEP (which would be stupid) or buy a wireless USB adapter and connect through it.
<negthorn> hallo
<negthorn> can I use metacity instead of Openbox as my WM ?
<leszek> hi
<JoeMaverickSett> davyde: sorry, i was having dinner. save that script in a folder, e.g. ~/scripts issue sudo chmod +x <script-name>.sh then open the file "sudo nano /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart" then put @/full/path/to/the/<script-name>.sh
<JoeMaverickSett> davyde: if you're making a script for setxkbamp the easier way would be this; http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=943dd675fa6474e6721cd6b469f9c574&p=10231776&postcount=8
<jarnos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/festival/+bug/662630
<jarnos> Bug 662630
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 662630 in festival (Ubuntu) "festival: can't open /dev/dsp" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/662630
<finwin> hi
<alokito> whats the session name of lubuntu desktop?
<alokito> I'm trying to configure tightvncserver
<leszek> what do you mean by session name ?
<alokito> like...
<alokito> lxde-session logins to simple lxde
<alokito> how do I login to default lubuntu desktop from cli?
<leszek> with startlxde I guess
<alokito> will that take me to lubuntu desktop or lxde default?
<leszek> It should you take to the lubuntu desktop
<alokito> hmm ok
<alokito> I'll give it a try, thanks
<leszek> as the lxde desktop is basically the lubuntu desktop
<alokito> yes, but lubuntu desktop is customized with themes and all
<alokito> they should have separate session names
<alokito> like gnome and failsafe-gnome
<leszek> alokito: you are right
<leszek> then please take a look at /usr/share/xsessions and find the right session script, which you can open up with an editor
<alokito> ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> hi guys
<NRWlion> jeah Action ;)
<ActionParsnip> in panel prefs, what is the default for file manager please?
<NRWlion> dont know ... sorry
<ActionParsnip> right click panel -> panel settings. Advanced tab
<ActionParsnip> can you tell me what you have for file manager please
<ActionParsnip> NRWlion: are you using Lubuntu?
<NRWlion> ActionParsnip: yes i do
<NRWlion> but only since one week ^^
<NRWlion> i have migrated from winshit :D
<ActionParsnip> NRWlion: can you take the steps I gave to give the command please. I'd really apreciate it :)
<NRWlion> i am sorry?
<MrChrisDruif> NRWlion: those comments could feed trolls, keep that in mind
<MrChrisDruif> take=give NRWlion ;)
<ActionParsnip> NRWlion: right click the bottom panel -> panel settings. Advanced tab
<MrChrisDruif> The default file manager in Lubuntu ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> MrChrisDruif: I need the command in the advanced panel prefs for File manager
<NRWlion> i am sorry my lubuntu is busy calculating photos :(
<MrChrisDruif> pcmanfm ?
<ActionParsnip> MrChrisDruif: yes, but there are options after it
<ActionParsnip> MrChrisDruif: can you please right click panel -> panel settings. Advanced tab. Wat is set for File manager please?
<MrChrisDruif> ActionParsnip: Not in Lubuntu atm
<ActionParsnip> MrChrisDruif: thats cool, thatnks though :)
<MrChrisDruif> but isn't the command pcmanfm?
<ActionParsnip> pcmanfm %s
<ActionParsnip> gtg
<ActionParsnip> peace
<exutux> hi there, there is a way for add some custom categories ->  under systempanel menu ?
<bioterror> what do you want
<exutux> i mean a menu like Utility or Network and so on
<exutux> bioterror: add my categories "My Guest Machines" for example
<bioterror> what are those guest machines
<exutux> bioterror: my vbox guest machines launchers
<bioterror> hmmm
<exutux> bioterror: under Network for example there is amsn..pidding...an all networks programs u know?
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ#I%20don%27t%20know%20how%20to%20make/add%20a%20application%20to%20%22start%22%20menu.
<exutux> so i'll like to have VBOX Menu in wich i put my launchers
<bioterror> i have internet
<Unit193> ^ change the catagory in the .desktop file
<Unit193> *Categories
<bioterror> exutux, /etc/xdg/menus/lxde-applications.menu
<exutux> Unit193: sure but if Categories doesn't exist i cannot create my own custom
<exutux> bioterror: i'll look there
<exutux> bioterror: thanks i think that it's what i want
<exutux> :)
<bioterror> it should be
<bioterror> xml hell it is
<bioterror> :D
<exutux> yeah :/
<Unit193> My bad...
<exutux> ok thanks guys...see you
<exutux> bye
<davyde> hi
<davyde> how floppy works? i insert one in floppy disk but no response
<leszek> davyde: do you have a /dev/fd0 device ?
<davyde> yes
<KM0201> is anyone else not getting sound w/ Pidgin?
<bioterror> sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt
<davyde> i gave sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<MrChrisDruif> KM0201: I'm using pidgin...no problems here
<leszek> davyde: this should work if you have a /media/floppy folder
<KM0201> MrChrisDruif, version?
<davyde> i have
<MrChrisDruif> 2.7.9, but never had problems...
<MrChrisDruif> with other versions I mean...only connection problems with msn...
<MrChrisDruif> Now I've got problems with gtalk
<davyde> leszek with sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy it tell mount :specify filesistem (in italian)
<KM0201> MrChrisDruif, MSN is easy enough to fix w/ msn-pecan
<KM0201> never ha a problem like this before.
<MrChrisDruif> KM0201: msn works great with newer version...since yesterday gtalk connection problems...but for me it's no biggie :P
<MrChrisDruif> But what is msn-pecan?
<KM0201> it's a msn-protocol(unsupported add on) that fixes MSN issues w/ Pidgin
<leszek> davyde: what filesystem is on the floppy `?
<KM0201> not being able to add buddies, not being able to sign on, etc.
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...need to install it then :D
<KM0201> yup.
<MrChrisDruif> Can't add buddies <_<"
<KM0201> install it, then go to Pidgin, and in your protocol list, instead of setting up your MSN account on "MSN"... look in the list for "WLM"(windos live messenger) and give it your MSN credentials.. it'll fix your probs.
<MrChrisDruif> awesome-sauce...will do right now :D
<KM0201> ok, got 2.7.10 installing now.
<davyde> leszek i tried with another floppy and it works
<davyde> TNKS
<leszek> :)
<MrChrisDruif> .10? Thought I would be getting it with the update....but it's till saying .9 to me <_<"
<Unit193> KM0201: Using the getdeb repo?
<KM0201> no, i found a PPA
<KM0201> it's slower than crap though... so if its on getdeb, get it there
<davyde> leszek how can i have it mounted automatically?
<leszek> davyde: that is not possible
<Unit193> The pidgin team has a LP PPA
<KM0201> where?
<KM0201> i added the pidgin repository, but it still had .9
<leszek> davyde: you can though create a /etc/fstab entry for your floppy. That should give you a clickable entry in pcmanfm
<MrChrisDruif> That what I've been saying :-/
<MrChrisDruif> Pidgin ppa still has .9 :(
<Unit193> KM0201: I think they are a bit slower on that update (getdeb has .10)
<davyde> in etc/fstab i # the string with the floppy
<MrChrisDruif> getdeb??
<KM0201> Unit193, no big deal, this PPA is working, just slow.
<leszek> davyde: do you have a floppy entry in /etc/fstab already ?
<KM0201> MrChrisDruif, getdeb.net  has a bunch of .deb packages... (most are usually in the repositories though)
<davyde> yes but it has # before
<leszek> ah than its commented out. So delete the #
<leszek> save the file again
<davyde> leszek i have #/dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 auto rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0 0
<leszek> davyde: then create either a /media/floppy0 folder and delete the # in front of the line or change the mountpoint to /media/floppy
<leszek> and delete the #
<davyde> ok did it
<davyde> and to have the clickable thing?
<leszek> I think it should appear automatically after relogon or reboot
<leszek> but I don't have floppy drives here anymore so I don't know for sure
<davyde> nothing appear
<KM0201> man, still no sound w/ pidgin
<KM0201> this is strange, cuz it works fine w/ every other app.
<KM0201> strange, still no sound in pidgin
<davyde> leszek with the string non commented sudo mount didn't works
<KM0201> man, this might be a deal breaker, i hate the idea of going back to Ubuntu.
<leszek> davyde: error message ?
<davyde> nothing mounted
<davyde> no file in directory
<davyde> commented works
<leszek> sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 should work if you have the folder /media/floppy0
<Unit193> KM0201: backup and delete your .pidgin (and maybe .purple)
<davyde> i have the folder
<leszek> than it should normally work
<KM0201> Unit193, hmm, i can do that(don't really need to back it up)
<leszek> davyde: if it isn't then simply comment the line out again
<davyde> yes i keep commented
<KM0201> Unit193, i only have .purple
<davyde> should i unmount the floppy before keep it out?
<KM0201> but no, that didn't work either
<leszek> davyde: for data consistency yes
<KM0201> Unit193, any ideas?..... i've goot sound set to "automatic" under pidgin.. but it's saying it can't open my audio device
<davyde>  leszek can i have a script that mount fd0 copy everything in a derectory and unmount fd0?
<davyde> to have a thing that my dad can click and that's all?
<leszek> davyde: yes you can create such a script, but you need to execute this script manually
<davyde> manually also by click?
<leszek> davyde: hmm... I don't know why it isn't working with the /etc/fstab entry
<davyde> it's the same also in lxterminal
<davyde> i think udev didn't know when a floppy is inside or not
<leszek> davyde: thats impossible to know I guess
<davyde> ok the script 1 #!/bin/bash 2 sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 3 cp /media/floppy0/*.* /home/fabio/music 4 sudo umount /dev/fd0
<davyde> it's right?
<leszek> cp /media/floppy0/*.* should be cp /media/floppy0/*
<Unit193> KM0201: You set it to play a sound on chat event?
<KM0201> well yeah.
<KM0201> just like i always have, under sounds under tools/prefs
<KM0201> unless there's something new i don't kno about
<KM0201> i went through g therethe plugins, didn't see anythin
<Unit193> (Just covering everything) pick your own file (where it says "default")
<davyde> leszek the script is finished? what i should do after?
<KM0201> all right, i just completely purged pidgin and the respected repos
<leszek> davyde: make the script executable
<davyde> i don't know how to make the script executable
<davyde> sudo chmod +x disco.sh?
<Unit193> KM0201:My last comment was unclear, set the sound file (what you did may also help)  Also try setting the audio output to ALSA
<KM0201> set the sound file?... you mean choose a custom sound?..
<KM0201> and yeah, i tried changing it to ALSA
<KM0201> hmm, brb.
<KM0201> i think i just figured it out
<KM0201> for some reason, my gstreamer plugin wasn't insalled for playing mp3's(and i'd not tried to play any yet)...
<Unit193> Can you hear this? ;)
<KM0201> yes
<KM0201> it's strange, thats for sure, certainly never had this prob before.
<KM0201> now it's still showing "resource not found.
<KM0201> makes no sense
<Unit193> What package did you install?
<KM0201> just pidgin
<KM0201> sudo apt-get install pidgin .. i completely purged, etc.. all the "2.7.10" stuff
<KM0201> well i gotta run out ral quick, brb
<KM0201> ok, back
#lubuntu 2012-02-13
<pangolin> kick me you fools
<stlsaint> ;up
<pangolin> haha
<pangolin> thank you
<stlsaint> np
<vandal-> whats the best browser for pc with Pentium IV 1,7 GHz and 512 MB RAM wiht lubuntu? chrome or firefox  hang up for several seconds rather often
<Viman> vandal: try seamonkey
<Unit193> Seamonkey??
<Viman> yes, seamonkey. Unless you wanna go skinny, then Midori/Dillo
<stlsaint> or even iceweasel
<vandal-> testing seamonkey :)
<Unit193> Arora isn't bad, but not really worked on.
<Unit193> stlsaint: That's firefox. :P
<stlsaint> Unit193: yes but its also less resource hoggish from ff
<Unit193> Hmmm.... All that's changed should be the branding, unless you're using Debian Testing.
<Viman> and I thought Arora was Firefox's Alpha Channel?
<Unit193> There's firefox beta, Aurora, and minefield.
<Viman> touche
<Viman> vandal-: what you think about Seamonkey?
<Unit193> It's a suite, it's heavy. :P
<vandal-> all i can say after 5 min is that it works way better than chrome/ff. i'll try other browsers too.
<Unit193> Arora isn't being worked on right now, but it's not too bad.
<vandal-> i love midoris extremely simple interface
<vandal-> but it displays pretty weird fonts - some wide, others thin
<vandal-> i'll stay with midori for a while, thanks for help :)
<guessst> is this channel right for questions about lubuntu 12.04?
<Unit193> Support? No, that'd be #ubuntu+1
<guessst> Unit193: ok, thank you
<stlsaint> Unit193: hrm, would #ubuntu+1 really be the best place for support of a os that uses a different environment
<Unit193> stlsaint: Yes, Kubuntu and Xubuntu also feed pangolin into there.
<stlsaint> strange. Doesnt make much sense. I want to know about kubuntu so i go to a ubuntu chat??
<Unit193> No, that's the dev version.
<hometow1> i have a old computer,512RAM,celeon 2.1G,can it run lubuntu?
<Unit193> Should be, just don't expect a brand new computer speed.
<hometow1> yesterday,i just install ubuntu11.10,too slowly,haha.
<hometow1> sorry for my broken english.
<Unit193> Is there a language you know better? They may have a local help channel.
<hometow1_> I just installed ubuntu11.10,but it looks slowly.Can i change unity to xfce? how? thx.
<holstein> hometow1_: this is for lubuntu... LXDE + ubuntu... you can install XFCE though however you manage packages
<holstein> you can install LXDE... you could go with xubuntu-desktop or lubuntu-desktop... its up to you :)
<hometow1_> Is lubuntu use LXDE to control the windows? sorry,i think i want to say change to LXDE...
<holstein> hometow1_: yup
<holstein> sudo apt-get install lubuntu or lubuntu-desktop
<holstein> or just search for LXDE and/or lubuntu where ever you manage packages :)
<hometow1_> thank you.
<hometow1_> i will try.
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> is possible to install firefox10 on lubuntu10.04 ?
<sacarde> is possible to install firefox10 on lubuntu10.04 ?
<CXIV> Lubuntu 11.10 is great!
<head_victim> sacarde: yes it's possible it's just a matter of how easy it is
<head_victim> CXIV: we like it :)
<CXIV> Earlier versions was quite unpolished
<CXIV> Were :D
<Myrtti> sacarde: as far as I know, 10.04 has firefox 10
<head_victim> Myrtti: mine is on 9.0.1
<Myrtti> !info firefox lucid
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 10.0+build1-0ubuntu0.10.04.2 (lucid), package size 17002 kB, installed size 32336 kB (Only available for any all)
<Myrtti> *shrug*
<head_victim> I must fail
 * head_victim apt-gets an update
<CXIV> Firefox lags with 512 ram.
<Myrtti> with the caveat that I don't have a lucid system with me here :-|
<Myrtti> I can't check myself
<head_victim> My main machine tracks LTS's, my VM tracks +1
<head_victim> Hm I did have the old firefox-stable ppa that i just disabled and still no 10
 * head_victim digs some mroe
<head_victim> sacarde: if you have problems getting firefox 10 then I'd suggest using the ppa available here - https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<head_victim> That gave me 10
<head_victim> Despite it meant to be defautl
<CXIV> http://www.spreadshirt.nl/t-shirt-zelf-ontwerpen-C59/product/102701494/view/1
<Myrtti> that's a bit offtopic for the channel and I'd rather not see that kind of language in the channel either...
<CXIV> Myritti Sorry.
<pmatulis> is there a way to link a keystroke to popping up the calendar (residing in the panel)?
<MrChrisDruif> pmatulis; I think it should be possible
<MrChrisDruif> pmatulis; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#I_want_to_bind_a_key_to_lock_my_screen.2C_how_do_I_do_it.3F
<MrChrisDruif> It tells you how to bind a key to lock the screen, but you could convert it to your request
<pmatulis> MrChrisDruif: i don't think there is a command to pop up the calender (actually called the 'clock' afaik)
<MrChrisDruif> pmatulis; why do you think that?
<pmatulis> MrChrisDruif: b/c it's already running
<MrChrisDruif> When you click it a certain command is cast to the program to pop it up
<MrChrisDruif> If you can find that command, you can bind a key to perform the same
<MrChrisDruif> So the main problem would be to find the command necessary to pop up the calendar
<ace-compaq-nx902> how do I make my pidgin work?
<smile4ever> how do you mean? :)
<smile4ever> ace-compaq-nx902: you could try to join #pidgin
<ace-compaq-nx902> i am new to lubuntu. i am connected to this site though chromium, can't unerstand how to do it though pidgin
<kanliot> try xchat-gnome
<ace-compaq-nx902> what's xchat-gnome. i'm new to ubuntu an linux too)
<kanliot> it's an irc client for chatting in irc channels
<kanliot> use synaptic package manager to install it
<ace-compaq-nx902> is it like pidgin? do you use xchat-gnome instead?
<pcroque> ace-compaq-nx902: I would also recommend xchat (great program), but if you want to use pidgin for IRC, here's a tutorial: http://eclug.homelinux.org/content/view/192/59/
<ace-compaq-nx902> thanks for the link. I'll give a try to both of these
<freeroute> is it just me or are the speeds of rsyncing an .iso file from one external USB HDD to another just only 12MB/s ?
<freeroute> both are 2.5" 5400RPM drives btw
<freeroute> also, SATA
<vandal-> hey, i am using curently lubuntu on old pc (Pentium IV 1,7GHz, 512 MB RAM). i like lubuntu but it sometimes crashes and i would like to try some other distributions. what would you recommend for such weak pc? i've heard something about puppy, pappermint, damn small linux and some other distributions but i am not sure which choice would be best and whats the difference between them. Can you help me choose one?
<pcroque> vandal-: I've tried both puppy and DSL. They were nice and light, but both had package management systems I couldn't get used to. Maybe they've changed though in the last 2 years.
<Sentynel> I dunno if they've fixed it - I can't find any indication thereof on google - but last time I looked at Puppy it insisted on running everything as root, which seems to me an utterly baffling design decision and completely put me off the whole distro
<Sentynel> dsl is nice, though
<freeroute> pcroque & vandal-: you might want to check lupu, it's basically puppy linux with access to the whole Ubuntu repo - http://distro.ibiblio.org/puppylinux/puppy-5.2.8/release-Lucid-528.htm
<vandal-> freeroute, just downloaded lupu 5 min ago :)
<freeroute> vandal-: awesome timing then :p
<freeroute> http://ubuntu-answers.blogspot.com/2011/11/rootunroot-android-under-ubuntu-with.html - this site gets chromium-browser worked up to 100% CPU usage and then crashes. Can some one confirm?
<holstein> freeroute: anything trigger it? im looking at it in chrome
<pcroque> freeroute: seems to work fine on my system in chromium 16.0.912.77 (Developer Build 118311 Linux) Ubuntu 11.10. No crashes or heavy cpu use.
<pcroque> Running Lubuntu 11.10 and updating chromium from the repos.
<anarchomarx> i search for composite-manager in lubuntu (lxde-openbox), any ideas?
<Unit193> We don't ship one by default as they aren't lightweight at all, but xcompmgr is one.
<anarchomarx> ok, thx
<Viman> you can activate some lightweight effects by running `xcompmgr -cf`
<Viman> although that makes my windows dark for some reason in my box
<pcroque> anarchomarx: there's also cairo-compmgr (http://cairo-compmgr.tuxfamily.org/). Worked OK on my system, but I decided I didn't need it.
<anarchomarx> pcroque: i need it for ardesia at work :/
<Viman> a compositing manager? for work?
<Viman> deffly get xcompmgr
<Unit193> Finally looked it up, and there were a few requests for xcompmgr, here's one with some config http://pastebin.com/xM0jjH9D
<chorgox_> googd night everyone
<pAt_> good night chorgox_
<chorgox_> I been using lubuntu in my netbook running 11.04 but now i reinstaled 10.04 is it possible run lubuntu in that one?
<Unit193> chorgox_: Specs?
<chorgox_> is a "normal" netbook samsung n130 atom 270 1.6 mhz 1GB ram
<Unit193> I've run 11.10 on worse, so I wouldn't see why not.
<chorgox_> i do have a old pIII 1ghz 512ram in the kitchen "running" if you can say that lol but is about wich version of lubuntu would perform better?
<chorgox_> I mean in winlol you know that xp would perform better than vista or w7 but in ubuntu i m not sure yet
<Unit193> Well, Lubuntu doesn't have LTS's in the normal sense, LXDE doesn't get backported as it has a very low amount of devs.
 * Unit193 Celeron 500MHz, 512M ram
<anarchomarx> Unit193: special thx. xcompmgr works fine and i can activate this, when i need it.
<Unit193> [16:12:32] < Unit193> Finally looked it up, and there were a few requests for xcompmgr, here's one with some config  http://pastebin.com/xM0jjH9D
<pAt__> I run lubuntu on a dual core 2.8 Ghz with 4gb ram :D
<Unit193> anarchomarx: Glad it helped.
<Unit193> pAt__: Shhh, you're mean. ;)
<pAt__> Its not only for old hardware :)
<chorgox_> i kind of like unity in my dual-core but in my netbook is a bit overkill me thinks
<pAt__> My netbook runs with lmde with xfce like hell :)
<chorgox_> sorry for being a noob but what is lmde ?
<Unit193> It's "Linux Mint Debian Edition", not quite a support issue here.
<pAt__> No prob chorgox. Lmde is linux mint debian edition
<pAt__> Yes you are right unit193. Forgot we are in a support channel.
<chorgox_> never tried mint, even though lot's of people recomend it.
<chorgox_>  what I like of netbook remix is that with a crappy touchpad big icons make sense, but at the same time the performance of xfce is great
<Flazer> i looked at it, as well as fedora briefly, but lubuntu fit my tastes better
<phillw> wxl: ping.
<pAt__> Lubuntu also runs well on a netbook
<chorgox_> never mint if is ubuntu / puppy  or fedora. linux was the best thingh that happen in my netbook
<chorgox_> just sometimes wifi work "funny" and i need to restart my computer until it works
<chorgox_> shame sometimes does that when im showing off "linux" to my friends :S
<pAt__> :)
<chorgox_> I guess one day i would understand how linux loads drivers and stuff and i will solve
<chorgox_> or get a acer primus lol
<Flazer> yeah i'm using my netbook now
<chorgox_> or ehatever is called the one w/keyboard
<Flazer> lubuntu worked the best on it
<Flazer> better than xubuntu
<pAt__> I am on my android right now :D
<chorgox_> I agree with flazer xubuntu did not make any difference
<Flazer> yeah, it was too clunky, just like vanilla ubuntu or kubuntu
<Flazer> the gui was too heavy i guess
<Flazer> at least for my particluar machine
<chorgox_> pAt__  are you running lubuntu in your G1?
<pAt__> G1?
<chorgox_> android g1 that relic
<pAt__> Nah. I am running android on my samsung smartphone. There i am using an irc client now
<Flazer> i wonder if anyone has put Lubuntu on a cr-48
<Unit193> Might want to wander over to #lubuntu-offtopic though.
<Flazer> yeah, just realized we've drifted
<chorgox_> does lubuntu would have an impact on battery life comapred with vainilla ubuntu ?
<Flazer> not sure, as my experience with portables has been limited to just lubuntu
<Flazer> but i would expect, since it's geared to use less resources, it should have slightly better battery life than vanilla ubuntu
<chorgox_> when i running xp (hardly ever) on my netbook there is like different "modes" that would give me more battery there is any aplication or somenthing simillar in lubuntu ?
<Unit193> Well, you should be able to dim the screen and the lower usage of LXDE when you compare to Unity should save on the battery a little.
<Flazer> when i right click on the power information in the system tray in lubuntu, i can change power "modes" also
<chorgox_> there is a way to tell the procesor to slow down or i don't know stop some services to save some clock cycles?
<chorgox_> <Flazer> when i right click on the power information in the system tray in lubuntu, i can change power "modes" also [ HOW?]
<Flazer> in your system tray, do you have the battery icon? I'm assuming you're on a notebook of some kind?
<chorgox_> yep
<Flazer> if you right click on the icon...what are your options?
<chorgox_> let me turn that on
<Flazer> were you getting that strange bug when waking from sleep with the taksbars? which was related to the battery icon?
<chorgox_> well im running netbook 10.04 (not lubuntu yet) does make a difference ?
<Flazer> possibly
<Flazer> i'm on 11.10
<Flazer> you're running vanilla?
<chorgox_> yeah kind of is the netbook remix but is vainilla ubuntu i guess
<chorgox_> im going to try to add lubuntu
<Flazer> yeah, i'm looking but don't see the same kind of preferences for that version
<Flazer> i can only speak to 11.10 lubuntu, since i'm currently running that
<Flazer> i would probably suggest doing a clean install if you can, rather than "adding" lubuntu to your current distro, unless you're going to make a separate boot partition
<Flazer> just make the live usb, and choose "replace ubuntu" when you have the option
<Flazer> less chance for bugs I think
<chorgox_> ^-- why ???
<Flazer> for a cleaner install, you can try to just "upgrade" or add lubuntu
<Flazer> but if you run into problems, it may just be a corrupt installation, you can always go back and do the step i suggested anyway
<Flazer> matter of preference more than anything really
<Flazer> others may have different advice
<chorgox_> well im a noob and i like to do my own t5hingh until i get in problems and i run to forums asking for help
<Flazer> lol
<Flazer> that's the great part about this place
<chorgox_> installing now, so get ready lol
<chorgox_> default display manager (gdm) (lxdm)
<chorgox_> i guess is lxdm the best one
<chorgox_> yeahh is working
<Flazer> sweet
<chorgox_> ok now atm i don't have any "battery indicator"  i guess I need to add the thinghy "applets" or somenthing like that ?
<awkisopen> Hello friends! I'm trying to install Lubuntu on my netbook, but the font size is so ENORMOUS that I can't see the buttons at the bottom of the second dialogue!
<awkisopen> The netbook's resolution is 1280x768 or something to that effect, so believe me when I say the fonts are huuuuuuge.
<awkisopen> same thing when I try to run it off the LiveCD, but the funny thing is, when I go to Preferences -> Configure OpenBox, it tells me the font is 11px! 11px? it looks at least 30!
<chorgox_> well i guess somenthing need to get "weird" if you don't get a "fresh instalation" lol , how i can tell lubuntu that i want "lubuntu" as my default desktop etc etc..
<awkisopen> you mean you want it to be the default setting in your boot manager?
<chorgox_> thnx awkisopen i found it .. !!!
<chorgox_> wow i have the weidest thingh happening  right now my menu bar is changing colours like "blinking" lol
<chorgox_> is like if someone would click to focus in the windows and click outside of the windows . like 100 times per second.
<awkisopen> apparently most people have the opposite problem I'm having - the fonts are too small
<awkisopen> I attempted the xrandr DPI solution I found in some of the forums, but running the command failed
<awkisopen> why does Ubuntu get my font sizes right, but Lubuntu does not?
#lubuntu 2012-02-14
<Viman> My alt-f2 keybinding has stopped working. Anyone else experiencing this?
<zeroseven0183> Viman, I had to press ALT-F2 twice to make the Run command pop-up. Have you tried that?
<Viman> yes, no goodie
<Viman> I tried running `lxpanelctl run` with no results, either
<zeroseven0183> Is lxpanelctl installed?
<Viman> it is
<Viman> $ which lxpanelctl
<Viman> /usr/bin/lxpanelctl
<Viman> `lxpanelctl run` (the alt-f2 run command) doesn't work for me. Anyone else experiencing this?
<MrChrisDruif> No-one is having problems before I came to the channel? Good!
<Dani_TM> hi
<Dani_TM> any news on Lubuntu 12.04 system requirements?
<holstein> Dani_TM: you can try a daily live
<Dani_TM> true, but I'm planning to install it on my old laptop
<holstein> Dani_TM: i generally find you can push a little harder that the requirements state if you like... if you use an alternate CD to install.. try #ubuntu+1 for general 12.04 discussion, otherwise, tell us what hardware you have, and i will give you my opinion as to what will run on it
<Dani_TM> I'm using Lubuntu on my old laptop, a Compaq Armada E500 -> a 700 MHz 256 MB RAM
<Dani_TM> and I'm quite pleased with it
<holstein> Dani_TM: theres no reason for me to expect 12.04 wont run as well.. might be so similar, it might not be worth the trouble, other than the LTS status of the ubuntu back-bone
<Dani_TM> I'm using Lubuntu 11.10
<vandal-> hi. My graphic card is old geforce mx 420. Earlier i worked on lubuntu. After installation i just switched to second driver available in this "additional drivers" thing and everything was working fine. Yesterday i switched to xubuntu, but here switching active (96) driver to second one available (96-updates) doesnt make any difference, everything works choppy and not smooth. What was that additional driver available in lubuntu and how can i install it here o
<vandal-> n xubuntu?
<holstein> Dani_TM: thats what i commented about, and read from your statents... that you are running 11.10, and asking about 12.04, and i am saying, 12.04 *should* be *very* similar, so similar it might not be worth the trouble upgrading
<holstein> Dani_TM: except for the fact that 12.04 is an LTS release, which might be appealing
<holstein> vandal-: the repos are the same, so its likely (assuming you are talking about the *same* versions of xubuntu and lubuntu, 11.10 for example) that you can find the driver package you are looking for in the repos
<Dani_TM> thank you, holstein
<krivc> how can i create launcher in lubuntu?
<leszek> hi
<Eruadan> hi
<Eruadan> How can i change the speed of the mouse pad in my laptop? I want to tap twice more sensible.
<Eruadan> also, why "volume control settings" is disable, when right cliking in the panel bar
<Eruadan> task bar*
<Unit193> For sound check alsamixer, and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#Touchpad_settings (slow load)
<Eruadan> k, and for the mouse double click speed settings?
<Eruadan> ops
<Eruadan> sry, didn't see all the links
<Eruadan> ty
<Unit193> Yep, no problem.
<Unit193> !synaptics
<JITBot> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<phillw> hello JITBot, thanks for helping out.
#lubuntu 2012-02-15
<kanliot> i don't want to use chromium for certain file types.  how do i fix it
<kanliot> specifically magnet links
<kanliot> anyone here wanna chat about nothin
<jiero> where shall I report bugs for a software package - gnumeric?
<Unit193> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<jiero> Anybody on 12.04  Lubuntu?
<jiero> the default gnumeric is not usable here
<Unit193> Err... That's not good, what do you mean by "unusable"?
<jiero> anytime you summon a dialog, the cell your selected automatically cleard - only recover with ctrl+z
<Unit193> phillw: You seeing this? Can you test it sometime after you read this?
<xaro> Hey all
<LxKermit> does anyone know why i cannot for the life of me find lxdecc or install it no matter what i do?
<LxKermit> ive updated repositories from what i know and followed many instructions on installing it but it's like it just doesn't even exit
<LxKermit> exist*
<LxKermit> exit
<uchitel> hi everyone. is there anything faster than chromium? or is it the fastest you can get?
<hyperair> links
<hyperair> or lynx
<hyperair> or elinks
<hyperair> i'm sure those are fast and lightweight
<Unit193> You have the option of text base, midori, or maybe arora.
<hyperair> ah right midori and arora
<hyperair> i recall trying out midori sometime back.
<uchitel> those are available on synaptic, right?
<Unit193> Not quite compatible, but light.
<Unit193> Yep
<uchitel> ok. i'll try those one by one. thanks for links
<hyperair> Unit193: what do you mean compatible?
<Unit193> Doesn't understand elements or renders something a bit off.
<uchitel> hi everyone. how can i adjust the context-menu started by right clicking
<kanliot> some windows in precise are popping up maximized, where they didn't before.  anyone know why?
<kanliot> donno uchitel
<uchitel> that's my nick uchitel
<phillw> kanliot: it is expected behaviour, but may be changed before final release.
<kanliot> it's very annoying when tool windows cover the windows they're tryng be be tools for
<Cheezus> Got lubuntu running on my personal server today :)
<Cheezus> Too bad the internet is down so i can't do anything wise with it
<Cheezus> Is there a easy way to control fannspeeds with lubuntu?
<leszek> hi
<CXIV> How much space lubuntu takes after install?
<phillw> less than 2GB of hard drive space - but you do need some area to save your files.
<CXIV> phillw Thanks
#lubuntu 2012-02-16
<jiero> bug reported. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnumeric/+bug/933250
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933250 in gnumeric (Ubuntu) "cell cleared" [Undecided,New]
<Kuya_Marc> Good Afternoon from The Philippines! Is this the IRC channel for reporting Lubuntu Bug Reports?
<Unit193> Reporting bug reports? If you reported them, it's done.
<Kuya_Marc> Lubuntu 11.10 + Chromium 16.0.912.77 (Developer Build 118311 Linux) + Yahoo Mail = OS Freezup. Resolution is to kill browser.
<Kuya_Marc> lxpanel in Lubuntu 11.10 needs a "Memory Monitor" similar to CPU Usage Monitor, to detect excessive memory usage. Memory usage indicator from Task Manager would be best in lxpanel.
<Unit193> !bug | Kuya_Marc
<ubottu> Kuya_Marc: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Kuya_Marc> ubuntu-bug doesn't work when GUI (lxde) is frozen.
<Kuya_Marc> ubuntu-bug reports Gtk-WARNING... Themeing engine 'awaita' not found.
<Kuya_Marc> I meant adwaita
<Unit193> You can ignore the second part, and it may be able to do it on reboot (may). Saying it in this support channel isn't really going to get it anywhere at all, best to try there.
<Kuya_Marc> So far, I've yet to find someone that knows more than me. Just wish there was a Memory Widget in LXDE that's been useful in Gnome.
<kanliot> can you turn off window animation in precise?
<Unit193> Window animation? I don't think there should be any by default, did you install any?
<kanliot> yeah they are definitely there when i minimize windows and raise them
<holstein> kanliot: in normal ubuntu?
<kanliot> no lubuntu
<kanliot> the title bar flies over to the right side of the screen
<kanliot> i'm pretty sure it's openbox
<Unit193> Should be able to disable it in .config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<Unit193> Mainly support for pangolin is in #ubuntu+1
<kanliot> found this in the config file    <animateIconify>yes</animateIconify>
<kanliot> are you saying i'm off topic?
<Kuya_Marc> What's the CLI alternative to Preferences -> Desktop Session Settings -> Advanced Options? I wish to try a different Window Manager and be able to go back to openbox-lxde.
<Unit193> kanliot: Nope, just that most dev support is in that channel, more people running it in general.
<kanliot> kuya, i donno
<kanliot> you can do a compiz --replace if you want to try it out
<kanliot> unit193, how exactly can i document the openbox iconify animation
<kanliot> admittedly it's a small thing
<Unit193> Eh?
<kanliot> if i want to document it for other people
<kanliot> maybe someone else doesn't like it either
<Kuya_Marc> ok, I was just looking at runlevels... I've noticed that LXDE is running at runlevel 2. I've been thinking about dropping to runlevel 1, but not sure if my Wi-Fi connection will drop. Any info on Lubuntu runlevels?
<Unit193> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Unit193> Generally not a good idea to poke it if you don't know what you are doing exactly.
<holstein> Kuya_Marc: lubuntu is like ubuntu in this regard
<Kuya_Marc> ah, that's why I can't find /etc/inittab
<Unit193> This is a core function, yep.
<Kuya_Marc> Ctrl-Alt-Backspace used to kill the desktop environment (GUI). What function is it now to kill the gui and drop to terminal?
<Unit193> CTRL+ALT+F1, but doesn't kill GUI.
<kanliot> alt-printskreen something
<Kuya_Marc> I've been using CTRL-ALT-F1 and used telinit before to kill the GUI, that's why I was wondering about runlevels.
<Kuya_Marc> In regular Ubuntu, I was able to kill Gnome and use without GUI, but that change when Unity came into place.
<Unit193> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<Kuya_Marc> ah, ok. thanks for the info. I'll check out that page. :-)
<Unit193> They had a reason for that though.
<Kuya_Marc> yeh, i know the reason. ;-)
<kanliot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11692634#post11692634
<kanliot> i just 'documented' the window animation
<Kuya_Marc> Where is the Desktop session list (from LXDE login screen) found? I've noticed LXDE, GNOME/Openbox, Lubuntu Netbook, Openbox Session, Lubuntu, Openbox looks the same after login.
<Kuya_Marc> What i mean is, where is the config file.
<Unit193> /etc/xdg/lxsession/
<Kuya_Marc> Ok thanks.
<Kuya_Marc> Now I see how to change my window manager... sudo leafpad /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/desktop.conf :-)
<Unit193> gksudo if you please, may avoid issues later.
<Kuya_Marc> Ah ok... gksudo :-)
<Unit193> http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info.
<Kuya_Marc> Actually, in CLI... sudo nano /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/desktop.conf  I presume that's what I have to use to get openbox-lubuntu back when in terminal mode. Right?
<Kuya_Marc> Just discovered the lxde login screen, when changing desktop session prior to login, permanently defaults to openbox, regardless of setting selected (ie: fluxbox). Is that a bug?
<Kuya_Marc> Just stopped trying to get stumpwm and fluxbox running in Lubuntu 11.10. Window Manager openbox-lxde is permanently attached.  Only LXDE.desktop is forced no matter whats listed in /usr/share/xsessions/
<Kuya_Marc> It's quiet in here... I guess everyone's Lubuntu installations are working perfectly... I just installed LXmusic and xmms2...
<pAt_> yes, everything works fine here with Lubuntu Kuya_Marc
<Kuya_Marc> That's good to know pAt_
<pAt_> yes, its lovely :)
<Kuya_Marc> Time to all it quits for now... too tired... I'm still tweeting in Lubuntu using twidge... bye for now...
<LxKermit> has anyone noticed whether flash crashes more or less in chromium or firefox?
<pAt_> LxKermit: it is very seldomly crash here in firefox
<dyllan> Hi all. I understand lubuntu, then essentially lxde, uses PCmanFM as its file manager. I would like to change the default icon size on the desktop, how can this be achieved?
<dyllan> Unfortunately there is not much info on PCmanFM online.
<Guest85093> can you tell me how to save desktopsessions? cause doing it in the manager dont works...
<Guest85093> im trying to use compiz. i changed from lxde-openbox to compiz but it dont works
<smile4ever> Guest85093: and you followed a guide? :)
<Guest85093> smile4ever: nope tried it myself i got everything run. but on resart it dont works
<holstein> its a lot like this http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/ Guest85093
<smile4ever> try following a guide; compiz is very complicated if you don't know how to use it.
<Guest85093>  i use compiz on my other pc but there i ave gnome2 so its standart
<holstein> Guest85093: cool... in lubuntu, just need to read that guide, and make a similar startup session, and i think you need to choose a window decorator too
<holstein> consider cario compositing depeding on your needs
<smile4ever> Guest85093: see also: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=175&t=79775
<smile4ever> Guest85093: please note that Lubuntu is lightweight and Compiz is not :)
<Guest85093> thx guys i got it;)
<holstein> i got it running once to say that i could.. and gave up on it pretty quick
<plotr> hey there
<wxl> hey here
<plotr> probably rather unusual question - is there some trick to call panel menu via right-click on desktop?
<plotr> or access it via short-cut to some command-line tool?
<plotr> the menu is pretty handy but I'd rather save screen real estate on my old laptop :)
<wxl> plotr: do you mean the menu you get when you use "lxpanelctl menu?"
<plotr> wxl: precisely
<wxl> plotr: ok so you want to right click one sec...
<Unit193> I'd check the openbox config.
<wxl> Unit193: duh. ;)
<plotr> wxl: thanks - seems like that's exactly what I was looking for :)
<wxl> plotr: ah so you're good and don't need the exact setting for openbox .config?
<plotr> I can call it via gmrun if I understood correctly - that'll do
<wxl> plotr: k well ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml contains the settings if you want to do a right click or hotkey trigger
<plotr> neat, thanks :)
<wxl> plotr: no prob. if you get confused, drop on by.
<iceroot> anyone else noticed that the icons from opened windows in lxpanel are very small after the latest update of "lxpanel"?
<wxl> iceroot: nope. they don't seem too small here
<wxl> and i'm in precise with all the latest repos + lubuntu-desktop ppa + dev-staging ppa
<iceroot> ah
<wxl> one hair shy of julien's personal ppa ;)
<phillw> indeed!
<iceroot> long ago i set them on a very small value but lxpanel does not accept values which are to small, it seems now its accepting those settings
<iceroot> so seems its a feature and not a bug :)
<wxl> ahhh just like those full screen terminal windows
 * wxl ducks
<phillw> iceroot: or, as we call it --- human error :P But, well remembered!
<iceroot> wxl: i cant reproduce this lxterminal bug
<wxl> iceroot: really? in precise??
<iceroot> wxl: yes
<iceroot> wxl: i was starting lxterminal and it was opening normal, no fullscreen
<iceroot> imo that was the bug that it is fullscreen
<wxl> that's strange. cuz i'm still having it…
<wxl> i don't really care all that much but ;)
<iceroot> terminator + gnome-terminal ftw :)
<wxl> speaking of in your opinion :O
<iceroot> of course
<wxl> not like lxterminal is my fave terminal either
<iceroot> never used it really, i like gnome-terminal and the url/lp handling very much
<phillw> well, the feature freeze happened 28 mins ago. We will find out if Julien got the option in to select full-screen !full-screen
<wxl> heh
<iceroot> much more important is this "spaces between.. bug"
<wxl> we should move this over to -offtopic no?
<iceroot> but feature freeze is just a policy?
<phillw> +1
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<stlsaint> kosaidpo: sup man
<kosaidpo> stlsaint: no much tryin to find ou how to install a game on android phone with no net
<stlsaint> kosaidpo: you should be able to thru settings menu
<Unit193> You may want to check !alis for an android support channel though.
 * CTtechguy is away: 
<Unit193> !away > CTtechguy
<ubottu> CTtechguy, please see my private message
<CTtechguy> yeah yeah my bad
<Unit193> Ok, no big problem.
<CTtechguy> that better....sorry for the intrusion
<Unit193> Thank you.
<CTtechguy> not tell me to RTFM and I'll be on my way :)
<CTtechguy> now*
<Unit193> Can't, "No manual entry for away" ;)
<CTtechguy> lol
#lubuntu 2012-02-17
<uskerine> hi
<uskerine> is it possible to make LUBUNTU look like windows xp (in classic mode)?
<phillw> uskerine: there are many skins available
<phillw> uskerine: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/174396-make-linux-look-like-windows-95-98-a.html will give you a start, in these cases... google is your best friend :)
<uskerine> can you use UBUNTU themes in LUBUNTU?
<Unit193> Ubuntu on Lubuntu? It generally needs GTK2/3, and Openbox elements.
<uskerine> lubuntu
<uskerine> i want to use lubuntu, ubuntu is too heavy
<uskerine> so lubuntu uses openbox as window manager
<Unit193> Openbox+LXDE.
<uskerine> Does Openbox implement the desktop icons?
<Unit193> That's the LXDE component PCManFM
<uskerine> PcMANFM is the filemanager
<Unit193> Yes, it is that as well.
<uskerine> i tried icewm+idesk
<uskerine> idesk was the one that implemented the desktop icons
<Unit193> As an example, you can  killall pcmanfm  from terminal and watch all the icons go away, should logout and back in after though.
<uskerine> interesting
<uskerine> ok
<uskerine> and if i would like to make a similar taskbar like in windows xp (in classic mode)
<uskerine> is that possible?
<Unit193> Well, it's just lxpanel you'd have to look at.
<uskerine> what about the icons, which icon set could i use?
<uskerine> i would like to install a server to provide access to 20 users
<uskerine> and it would be great if the system could look like windows xp
<phillw> user
<phillw> uskerine: and then Bill Gates sues us for looking like his system? There are various skins and walk throughs for making linux look like Windows and Mac, that is my best suggestion to you.
<phillw> uskerine: if you'd like to chat further about this, please join #lubuntu-offtopic
<uskerine> thanks
<Unit193> phillw: He was asking a support question on themeing though...
<uskerine> hi
<uskerine> i have just installed lubuntu
<uskerine> when I type "top", in a 1Gb RAM system it shows that only 115Mb are free
<uskerine> is that normal?
<pAt__> Uskerine. Depends on if it includes the cache already or not. What does the command free tells you?
<pAt__> Without the cache, Lubuntu needs about 160Mb memory
<pAt__> On my laptop
<pAt__> Using dropbox
<uskerine> LXLauncher
<uskerine>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<uskerine> Mem:        977808     843476     134332          0      10928     234132
<uskerine> free
<uskerine> i have done a clean standard installation
<uskerine> and i am not bloated with many programs, just few windows in chrome
<pAt__> Strange. What do you get directly after loggin in?
<Sentynel> the +/- buffers/cache line in free's output is the important one
<uskerine> -/+ buffers/cache:     600360     377448
<uskerine> Swap:      1002492      56552     945940
<Sentynel> hm, 600MB usage is still higher than I'd expect
<Sentynel> but you do have about 400MB available, so it's not critical
<uskerine>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<uskerine> Mem:        977808     383032     594776          0      13968     176900
<uskerine> -/+ buffers/cache:     192164     785644
<uskerine> Swap:      1002492      38872     963620
<uskerine> this is closing chrome and all windows except terminal and this xchat window
<pAt__> Just look into the task manager which programs are consumting the most memory and how much.
<uskerine> it is critical sentynel, because I would like to have a system with up to 20 concurrent users (with more than 1Gb of course)
<uskerine> task manager reports 192Mb of 954Mb used
<pAt__> That looks more realistic
<uskerine> so what the hell is reporting "free" or "top"?
<Sentynel> er
<Sentynel> the newer free output you pasted
<Sentynel> agrees with task manager
<uskerine> free says 383Mb against 190Mb
<uskerine> for use dmemory, right?
<uskerine> i see
<Sentynel> the free output you pasted here says 192MB used, 785 free, which agrees with task manager
<uskerine> i see
<uskerine> but why does it says "383Mb" as used in the first line?
<Sentynel> as I say the +/- buffers/cache line in free is the important one
<uskerine> what does it mean?
<uskerine> ok ok
<uskerine> thanks
<uskerine> but what is the meaning of the first line
<uskerine> ?
<Sentynel> because in the first line it counts buffers and cache, because it isn't empty memory
<Sentynel> but anything used for those can just be booted out of memory if it's actually needed by a program
<Sentynel> it's just using spare space to speed things up#
<uskerine> without starting to make disk swaap?
<Sentynel> it's used to speed up disk access for files and so on
<uskerine> i am concerned because i will have to set up a server for up to 10 or 20 concurrent users
<uskerine> no mather how much memory i put if each user starts to use large amounts of RAM it won't work
<uskerine> is there an actual memory and CPU saving in LUBUNTU against UBUNTU?
<uskerine> because UBUNTU desktop is by far much more fancy
<pAt__> Unity needs much more.memory. More the double
<uskerine> ok
<Sentynel> ubuntu requires over 512MB of memory for a single user
<Sentynel> as you can see lubuntu is running at under 200 with a couple of pieces of software open
<Sentynel> (I swapped my father's office machine off ubuntu to lubuntu after the unity switch, because it started swapping like mad, on a system with 512MB of RAM)
<pAt__> I rarly need more then 1 gb with lubuntu
<Sentynel> I've never had memory problems on the 1GB netbook I run it on, and that's with running some KDE software
<uskerine> ok
<uskerine> yes but i plan to put around 15 users through xdmcp against same server
<uskerine> so i guess i will need something around 16Gb, right?
<Sentynel> I'd think you could get away with 8GB
<pAt__> If they all use it at the same time, it would be a good idea.
<Sentynel> as I say, my father's office machine has 512MB and copes fine
<Sentynel> are you expecting 15 concurrent users with heavy use? if they've all just got a web browser or two open 512MB will be fine
<uskerine> ok
<uskerine> well, i guess the best thing is to get as much memory as you can
<uskerine> at the end, i guess 8Gb is not so expensive
<pAt__> In case you also have swap
<uskerine> i was thinking in distributing them among different servers, but i would like they could share the same /home file tree
<uskerine> is there something i could use as separate NFS server for /home that would allow concurrent access from 4 servers?
<uskerine> http://box-look.org/content/show.php/A+New+Reality?content=147914
<uskerine> could someone help me to understand how openbox and lubuntu -in general- can be customized?
<uskerine> how can i manually setup a GTK+ color scheme file? (I assume LXDE / LUBUNTU uses GTK+)
 * Broam waves
<Broam> hi folks. Heard something about you needing lubuntu/ppc testers?
<uskerine> hi, pcmanfm does not respond to font and color changes done with lxappareance (in LUBUNTU)
<pip__> lubuntu-desktop & lubuntu-core have no installation candidates (along with a whole bunch of other stuff) apparently.  I'm working from 12.04 mini iso am I doing something wrong for this message to appear?
<Unit193> sudo apt-get update ?
<pip__> twas the first thing I did. I'll try it again to be sure though
<Unit193> Can you check your sources.list?
<pip__> hang on I've got some hash sum mismatches in the update
<stlsaint> pip__: yep thats a problem
<pip__> okay, any ideas for a fix?
<stlsaint> pip__: try changing sources list
<pip__> sorry to be a n00b what's the path?
<stlsaint> your server
<Unit193> /etc/apt/sources.list
<stlsaint> pip__: first your main server
<pip__> cool I'm in
<stlsaint> in your srouces update
<Unit193> Change them to the default, and if that's no help, that may mean you don't have the key and should just fetch it.
<pip__> This is a just done install, so I've not altered the list
<stlsaint> pip__: just change the sources server to something else and reload
<pip__> ah mo sorry just in the sources list at the mo
<pip__> clearly I'm too stupid to have tried this, & possibly to own a computer  :-D
<stlsaint> pip__: did changing the server work?
<pip__> I'm unsure what to change it to TBH
<stlsaint> did you open the sources menu
<stlsaint> not the sources.list conf but the graphical sources menu
<pip__> I have no GUI
<stlsaint> huh?
<Unit193> stlsaint: lubuntu-desktop failed.
<stlsaint> ah crap
<pip__> lol.  I've done a minimal install (12.04) & when I've tried to install lubuntu-desktop I get the initial error I mentioned - no installation candidate
<Unit193> pip__: What does the first deb yatata yatta bleh say?
<stlsaint> yatata yatta bleh?? awesome
<pip__> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted
<pip__> lol
<Unit193> Make it closer to `deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted`
<stlsaint> so desktop failed and youve been dropped into a prompt...hrm strange one there, never had that on lubuntu
<Unit193> gb. may be weird.
<pip__> oh sorry it's got the deb at the start, they all have
<stlsaint> happens on Ubuntu all the time though smh
<pip__> I was gonna try uk instead of gb
<Unit193> pip__: Yeah, drop the "gb."
<stlsaint> Unit193: gb is just their server in his home ocuntry
<stlsaint> country
<pip__> ok, that makes sense
<Unit193> stlsaint: Yeah, that can be messed up.
<stlsaint> touche
<Unit193> stlsaint: REALLY messed up my Oneiric upgrade, fixed that and it fixed a few issues.
<pip__> okay I'm gonna give it another shot
<pip__> h'mmm, now it's unable to locate the package...
<Unit193> Gotta update if you haven't already.
<pip__> oops update
<pip__> yeah, I just realised
<pip__> sweet, no error messages
<Unit193> See? I almost know what I'm doing sometimes...
<Unit193> ;)
<pip__> lol, thank goodness somebody does
<stlsaint> Unit193: oh just take all the credit huh?? :P
<Unit193> Oh, stlsaint did most of it, I just sat back and made comments (peanut crowd)
<stlsaint> lol
<pip__> teamwork gentlemen, teamwork...& patience with n00bs
<stlsaint> pip__: so now whats your next step? O_o
<pip__> install the desktop, which is happening now & then see what happens
<stlsaint> cool, just making sure ;)
<pip__> I'm experimenting with a beaten up old laptop
<pip__> & I mean BEATEN, it's got no screen so I use an external
<pip__> the HDDs on its way out & it's got 256 MB RAM so I though it'd make a "good" test box
<stlsaint> yep and lubuntu would be a good choice to test on
<stlsaint> later folks
<stlsaint> bbiab
<pip__> thanks very much ttfn
<genmail> hi all :) I'd like to increase the volume of capture of my laptop internal microphone, but I can't manage very well to have a decent capture sound...any advice please?
<Broam> genmail: there's always alsamixer in a terminal. it's not LXDE-specific, but it works
<genmail> Broam: can you please tell me which volume raise up to make it work at its best?
<Broam> genmail: depends on your sound card
<Broam> genmail: you may want to see if there's a Microphone Amplifier setting
<Broam> genmail: also called "Mic Boost" sometimes
<genmail> Broam: how can I check my soundcard from terminal?
<Reptillian> I understand that linux is generally much more secure than windows though it usually comes down to the user using the OS, but I am interested into using CAVL from comodo inside lubuntu. any feedback with regards to this?
<Reptillian> I'm testing lubuntu under virtual machine right now
<Unit193> Basically: Why?
<Unit193> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Unit193> It'd make sense for a email/file server though, but not as much desktop.
<Reptillian> so I should get a firewall instead. ok
<Unit193> There is iptables, UFW, and I don't remember what the "standard" GUI is.
<Unit193> There should be clamAV if you really want to have one, or you can add other antivirus if it's really what you want.  One GUI for firewalls is `gufw`
<Reptillian> alright then, thanks
<uskerine> hi
<uskerine> i have discovered that LXDM does not support XDMCP
<uskerine> which is the easiest way to configure LUBUNTU as server for multiple concurrent thin client users?
#lubuntu 2012-02-18
<gladonias> Good evening!
<hartley> so long windows on my netbook. after years, i finally got my crystalhd to work with linux, and flash support is there as well.
<Eruadan> hi, i want to install lubuntu 10.04. I can find only this link that says 10.10 . Is that correct? http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-10.10.iso
<kanliot> don't think so
<kanliot> http://lubuntu.net/blog/lubuntu-1004-now-available-download
<kanliot> but it's not supported so your mileage may vary
<kanliot> and why the hell would you not want 11.10?
<kanliot> kernel?
<Eruadan> is in the home page http://lubuntu.net/blog/lubuntu-1004-now-available-download
<Eruadan> i want 10.04 to be similar with my server, i just use it as a work station
<kanliot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<kanliot> there you go
<kanliot> personally i'm curious how well it will run
<Eruadan> funny , i got this one http://lubuntu.lafibre.info/10.04/ lol
<kanliot> there's a reason why we don't support old versions
<Eruadan> what is the reason then?
<kanliot> lots of changes
<Eruadan> its not old, its lts
<Eruadan> kanliot, i'm installing it, it seems fine till now. Actually, i find it really nice and simple
<HGFHGFHFGH> help
<HGFHGFHFGH> anyone help
<HGFHGFHFGH> somebody help me
<HGFHGFHFGH> anyone here?
<HGFHGFHFGH> hello
<hartley> Ask
<hartley> yeah..
<Eruadan> ?
<Eruadan> it seems desperated
<hartley> They literally waiting 1 minute.
<hartley> waited
<gfsdfgfdg> HELLO?
<gfsdfgfdg> no one here
<hartley> we are here.
<hartley> just ask your question.
<hartley> much easier to just ask and wait, then to ask if someone is here to help you.
<Eruadan> kanliot, you were right, it installed , but when it rebooted for the first timee, i have a lot of errors
<Eruadan> damnit
<Eruadan> fucking lubuntu, i'm installing a minimal ubuntu and x with open box myself, damn it
<gfsdfgfdg> I need help using firewall in lubuntu
<gfsdfgfdg> I don't know how to configure it
<gfsdfgfdg> Is it safe if I don't configure firewall?
<Eruadan> sry for the trolling, i just got pissof
<Eruadan> i just removed the virtual box cd, and it works now
<Eruadan> gfgfgfgfggfgf, are you setting up a server?
<gfsdfgfdg> I dunno what your talking bout
<gfsdfgfdg> what is a server
<Eruadan> server is the computer that serve internet pages
<gfsdfgfdg> I'm not a comp whiz
<gfsdfgfdg> i'm using a vpn as i know
<gfsdfgfdg> i dunno setting up a server for
<Eruadan> a vpn?
<gfsdfgfdg> i am unknown
<gfsdfgfdg> a vpn inside a vpn
<gfsdfgfdg> and then I made a vm
<Eruadan> wich vpn are you using?
<gfsdfgfdg> I cannot tell you as I am anonymous
<gfsdfgfdg> and inside the vm I use another vpn.
<gfsdfgfdg> lastly i use a tor browser
<Eruadan> whatever dude
<gfsdfgfdg> however i am not sure i'm anonymous
<Eruadan> i have more important things to do
<gfsdfgfdg> like?
<Eruadan> how can i change screen resolution ?
<hartley> menu>prefs>monitor settings
<Eruadan> hartley, thanks, why i haave maximum res only 800x 600?
<Eruadan> i installed it inside virtual box
<Eruadan> using windows vista as host
<hartley> i believe you can set your hardware specs in virtual box.
<Eruadan> it's funny, cause i installed archlinux the same way, and i din't have such issue
<hartley> does it still limit the res when you full screen virtualbox? or is there a setting to start virtualbox fullscreen?
<Eruadan> i can't change any settings in virtual box
<Eruadan> yes, it does, that is the problem, it is set to full screeen, but it doesn't fill all the screen
<Eruadan> with only 800x600
<hartley> what im thinking is virtualbox starts in an 800x600, but the graphic settings arent refreshed when the screen changes to fullscreen.
<Eruadan> maybe, i'm not expert
<Eruadan> i just can say that archlinux doesn't give me that issue
<kanliot> on vmware you have to install vmware tools
<kanliot> maybe it's somethign similar for vbox
<Eruadan> but all derivates of ubuntu does
<Eruadan> including xubuntu, lucid server and lubuntu
<Eruadan> i see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Tools
<Eruadan> it would be nice, if there was something for vb like that
<hartley> yeah, but looked through the vb settings. didnt see anything relating to monitors, or to starting vb in fullscreen.
<Eruadan> if the host was ubuntu, then i got the solution
<gordon1234> Re VirtualBox .... have you installed Guest Additions & Extension Pack?
<Eruadan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBAbcwsKog8
<Eruadan> the host is a windows machine
<Eruadan> gordon1234, should i install those on the host windows?
<gordon1234> Eruaden: Yes, I think so. No expert either though, but it sorted out some resolution problems I was having on a wide screen monitor
<gordon1234> Here for main prog and Extension Pack https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<gordon1234> Here for Guest additions http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html
<Eruadan> i think i found it http://askubuntu.com/questions/3205/higher-screen-resolution-in-virtualbox
<gordon1234> Eruadan, yes, looks like Guest Additions will help you out, but I would do the extension pack too. The info I gave is for the Oracle VirtualBox app. This may be different from the one you are using??
<hartley> yep yep. agree. the guest additions should work.
<Eruadan> cool
<Eruadan> i'm installing it  ^^
<hartley> should correct things like changing of monitor resolutions (which doesnt happen on real hardware, your max 1024x768 screen will always have that max res)
<gordon1234> Extension Pack and Guest Additions are ISOs. The Extension Pack is installed from the Main VirtualBox Host window, the Guest additions are installed once you start the new machine Iif that makes sense!)
<Eruadan> sure, the additions i install with apt-get inside the guest
<Eruadan> ugh...it's a big package, still installing it
<gordon1234> not sure ... I think you may have to mount the ISO on VirtualBox before starting the virtual machine.
<Eruadan> yeahhhh
<Eruadan> it works
<Eruadan> this is the only thing i did http://askubuntu.com/questions/3205/higher-screen-resolution-in-virtualbox
<Eruadan> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-guest-utils virtualbox-ose-guest-x11 virtualbox-ose-guest-dkms
<gordon1234> good news
<hartley> anyone know if there is an event viewer type app I could use?
<hartley> have the crystal hd driver working with flash for hd support. but i seem to be getting full system freezes. would like to see if its really the system freezing or maybe x
<alkisg> Hi, is there a desktop.iso for lubuntu precise?
<alkisg> I can't find alpha 2, only the alternate cd, is there a daily build for the desktop iso that works?
<alkisg> Hmm or to phrase it more correctly, does http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/precise-desktop-i386.iso work?
<alkisg> Saturdays... :D /me uses http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/alpha-2/precise-alternate-i386.iso
<milen8204> hello all how can I change my kayboard imput language ?
<milen8204> Hello all where I can find a recycle bin in Lubuntu ?
<milen8204> how can I have a icon on my desctop ?
<smile4ever> milen8204: open PCManFM and you will see the trash :)
<smile4ever> at the left. :)
<milen8204> smile4ever, how to open that ?
<smile4ever> milen8204: the menu with applications => accesoires => file manager
<smile4ever> (i have a dutch version, the names can differ :) )
<milen8204> ohh sily me :D thanks
<smile4ever> you're welcome :D
<milen8204> how can I pin it to the desktop
<smile4ever> I don't know that by heart :)
<smile4ever> i'll look it up :)
<milen8204> ok thanks
<smile4ever> :)
<smile4ever> (is searching)
<smile4ever> milen8204: I don't know if it's possible (after looking it up). However, you can place PCManFM on your desktop :)
<smile4ever> than your trash is one click away :)
<smile4ever> milen8204: i've found it :DD
<smile4ever> http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=2018 :)
<milen8204> smile4ever, ok thanks a lot
<smile4ever> You need "Re: Add trash to desktopby maces » Sat Jan 01, 2011 7:59 pm"
<smile4ever> the trash.desktop one :)
<smile4ever> milen8204: does it work? :)
<milen8204> I will say
<milen8204> I am tring to do that
<smile4ever> ok :) you need to paste the text into leafpad and than save it to /home/user/Desktop as trash.desktop :)
<milen8204> ooohhh
<milen8204> i iam trying to paste in a terminal :D
<smile4ever> won't work! ;)
<smile4ever> brb, going to the toilet :) just say my name when you need me, i'll be back in a minute :)
<milen8204> it works
<milen8204> smile4ever, it works thanks a lot
<smile4ever> milen8204: great :) you're welcome
<milen8204> smile4ever, I just made a file trash.desktop on my desctop and have paste the tekst and save it , and trash bin appears
<smile4ever> milen8204: yeah, so cool. :)
<milen8204> smile4ever, have a nice day
<milen8204> smile4ever, what does it means "Install feh"?
<smile4ever> milen8204: it's a program for setting your background :)
<smile4ever> where did you read it? :)
<milen8204> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=175&t=59429
<smile4ever> in Lubuntu you can right click on the desktop and set a wallpaper (background :) )
<smile4ever> so no need to install feh i think :)
<milen8204> I want to change my backbraunds for a period of time ?
<smile4ever> oh i see. :)
<smile4ever> wait a moment please :)
<milen8204> I had a script whan have a Ubuntu on this PC, but the script is for gnome not for LXDE
<smile4ever> milen8204: http://www.kabatology.com/09/09/wally-rotates-desktop-backgrounds-in-linux-windows-and-macosx/ I would use this :)
<smile4ever> and if it's for gnome, in this case it won't work :p
<milen8204> yes that why I am serching for another way
<milen8204> can`t use my old script
<smile4ever> This one should work also (it's with an xml file that is generated for you) You only have to add the pictures and install the application :)
<smile4ever> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/25549/how-to-create-a-wallpaper-slideshow-in-ubuntu/
<smile4ever> I hope it works for lxde too :)
<milen8204> smile4ever, I am going to try whit wally
<smile4ever> ok good luck :)
<milen8204> thanks a lot
<kvarley> I have LXDE running on Ubuntu, how can I install the LUbuntu theme for LXDE within Ubuntu?
<smile4ever> kvarley: install lubuntu-default-settings & lubuntu-artwork & lubuntu-core :)
<kvarley> smile4ever: Thanks =D
<smile4ever> kvarley: you're welcome :)
<kvarley> Are there any window tiling applications that work in LXDE?
<smile4ever> what do you mean? :)
<kvarley> smile4ever: Where you can drag a window to the left of the screen and it will snap to the left half of the screen.
<smile4ever> kvarley: oh i see. I don't know, sorry.
<milen8204> smile4ever, wally does not work for me
<smile4ever> milen8204: and the other link? :)
<smile4ever> oh, i see :( for gnome :(
<milen8204> yes :)
<smile4ever> I didn't find a link for LXDE :p
<Ray2> Lubuntu-10.10 lxde wm ...How to have numlock start at boot.???
<lulz87> hi, how to readd power button, i delete it by mistake from LXPanel
<milen8204> no problem
<smile4ever> milen8204: you could create a huge gif file xD
<milen8204> smile4ever, how to make my Lubutu to check speling and gramar of language that I write
<smile4ever> depends on the program :)
<milen8204> x-chat ?
<smile4ever> search for 'spelling checker xchat' on the internet :)
<Ray2> milen8204, x-chat settings perference input box tick spelling check
<milen8204> Ray2, I have a tick there mut it does not chek my speling in English
<milen8204> may be I have to download a dictionary or something like that
<head_victim> My xchat automatically spell checks in the text box (not in the channel scroll though).
<milen8204> head_victim, mine don`t
<milen8204> It underlines all english words as wrong
<head_victim> Yes and if you right click on it it should suggest what the correct word should be.
<milen8204> no suggestions on word house
<milen8204> for example
<head_victim> That's spelt correctly though, if you typed housse and then right clicked on it then it should suggest the word house (in the right click menu item "suggested spelling").
<lulz87> where to edit default aplications?
<milen8204> head_victim, I type: house and it is underlined whit red line :D and has no suggestions . All words is underlined as wrond although they are correct.
<milen8204> are*
<smile4ever> lulz87: in your default applications (in preferences menu, part of the main menu)
<smile4ever> :)
<lulz87> hmm i dont have defaultaplications
<lulz87> dont understaind where is that shit :D
<Myrtti> ahem, mind your language please...
<Myrtti> let's keep it clean
<smile4ever> lulz87: menu where your applications are in => preferences/options => preference applications :)
<lulz87> you mean preference when i open app?
<lulz87> in preference applications is only firefox and mail client
<smile> lulz87: which preference do you want to set than? :)
<lulz87> i want set vlan for videos
<lulz87> i only have firefox and mail client, not multimedia tab on top :(
<milen8204> smile, could you look at this please? http://linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.com/2011/07/change-wallpaper-automatically-and.html
<smile> milen8204: I think it's a good one :)
<milen8204> smile thanks
<smile> you looked it up :)
<lulz87> is that normal smile?
<smile> so thank yourself :)
<smile> lulz87: yes. other preferred apps you just launch :)
<lulz87> ? wo what exactly i must run to change multimedia apps?
<lulz87> i dont understaint that preferred apps
<smile> lulz87: you just need to install that new app you wish and remove the old one :)
<lulz87> i installed new app
<lulz87> vlc player, i have also installed gnome player
<lulz87> i want vlc player to play videos by default
<milen8204> I have no sound on Lununtu what should I do '
<lulz87> i removed gnome player and now vlc is player by default :D
<lulz87> just one more question, what is the best file archiver alternative, except file roller
<smile> xarchiver? :)
<smile> @lulz87
<smile> i'm leaving, i'm gonna eat :)
<milen8204> anyone can help I have no sound ?
<milen8204> what can breack my sound ?
<kanliot> sound breaks alot.  did you install more software, or what did you do/
<milen8204> how can I sett the system to run a little bash script every time when it starts ?
<smile> milen8204: try to add it to /home/user/.config/autostart
<smile> :)
<rtdos> on my ubuntu machine (for example), is there a way to create a GUI-less session (no desktop, no mouse enabled, just full screen command line) ? the recovery-console session might work but i only have a 80*25 display (not full screen) and the mouse is still active. is there a way to edit this so that i have a full screen text display without a mouse?
<milen8204> I had put it there, the file name is wallpaper.sh, and there is a contens
<milen8204> deny@deny-PC:~/.config/autostart$ ls
<milen8204> docky.desktop  wallpaper.sh
<milen8204> deny@deny-PC:~/.config/autostart$
<smile> and it's not loading? :p
<milen8204> hell ye
<milen8204> a
<smile> :(
<Sentynel> rtdos: ctrl+alt+f{1..6} drop out of the gui; ctrl+alt+f7 brings it back
<Sentynel> ...
<smile> You can try to put the script into a .desktop-file :)
<milen8204> when I start it manualy in a terminal it loads
<milen8204> and works fine
<gridbag> im looking for more screenshots of lubuntu in action.  thx.
<milen8204> smile, whit extension .desktop ?
<smile> gridbag: try google images :)
<milen8204> smile, or you mean to pate containing of wallpaper file in docky.desktop ?
<smile> milen8204: you copy a .desktop file from /usr/share/applications and you adapt it to your needs. exec is lxterminal sh wallpaper.sh or sh wallpaper.sh
<smile> you have to experiment with the exec-line :)
<gridbag> head up looks like a complete disaster.
<milen8204> ok, I will try
<Sentynel> rtdos: ctrl+alt+f{1..6} drop out of the gui; ctrl+alt+f7 brings it back
<Sentynel> rtdos: if necessary you can alter the init files to prevent the gui from being started in the first place
<rtdos> Sentynel: how? i don't mind keeping the GUI login screen but everyonce in awhile i need a gui-less desktop (command line only), is this possible to create a blank session to do that?
<smile> milen8204: good luck :)
<Sentynel> rtdos: from the gui login screen, you can just drop to tty and stop whatever the gui process is
<Sentynel> lxdm I think
<Sentynel> you can block it from starting automatically when the system starts, but you'd need to manually start it every time you did want it
<smile> Sentynel: yes, it's lxdm :)
<rtdos> will try that. :)
<Sentynel> also, I believe that some of the login screens (kubuntu's, I think) do offer the option to stop the x server, but I don't think lubuntu's does
<smile> ~xintrc contains the line to start lxdm i think :)
<milen8204> smile, thanks
<smile> milen8204: it works? :)
<smile> * xinitrc :)
<milen8204> smile I think no
<smile> milen8204: you tried both?
<milen8204> I am going to reboot and try again
<smile> ok :)
<valdur55> I have problem with sound control
<smile> valdur55: what's the problem? :)
<valdur55> When i mute it and then click again mute. Icon is still muted
<valdur55> Alsamixer handles toggle, but icon doesn't.
<smile> valdur55: can you kill the process and than start it again? :)
<valdur55> kill volumealsa plugin?
<smile> valdur55: no, the icon only? :p
<valdur55> oh.. it-s  .so file in plugins dir
<smile> valdur55: fixed? :)
<valdur55> no:(. When i enable gnome-settings-daemon and then remove unneeded plugins then all works nice!
<smile> so it's a problem with a plugin :o
<valdur55> Nope.. With media key bindings
<smile> stupid bindings :s
<valdur55> or volumealsa is looking wrong information.
<eggzeck> Man I love lubuntu!
<pAt_> me too eggzeck
<eggzeck> :-)
<Silverlion> eggzeck :p
<G1lbert> Hello There. I've created a lubuntu live-"usb stick"
<G1lbert> #it boots but seems to freeze at the moment the desktops starts
<G1lbert> just a white screen
<G1lbert> icant change to console using shift+ctrl+number
<G1lbert> but i can shutdown using strg+alt+del
<G1lbert> does anyone have a tip for me ?
<valdur55> Ctrl+Alt+F1|F2 ...
<valdur55> G1lbert, use Ctrl+Alt+F1 or F2  ... for switching terminals
<G1lbert> i've done that, but nothing happens
<G1lbert> screen stays white
<G1lbert> if i boot without acpi=off  the desktop doesnt start at all
<valdur55> You can use ESC for disabling  plymouth
<G1lbert> it directly boot into the console
<valdur55> Errors?
<G1lbert> ah i forget to mention, i use a eeepc 1101ha netbook
<G1lbert> no errors, just a blank white screen
<valdur55> busybox?
<G1lbert> "busybox?"  ?
<valdur55> nevermind.
<valdur55> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1619999 look this
<G1lbert> i'll read. thx so far. i'll come back with feedback later
<valdur55> It's about 10.04 but same items might fix your problems
<eggzeck> lubuntu runs well on this old IBM ThinkPad T41. Sound issues (but I will be dealing with that soon). I'm going to install it on my girlfriends laptop too, remove Ubuntu. Good stuff.
<valdur55> eggzeck, sound issues... Explain it!
<eggzeck> valdur55: Everything seems to be working except I can't hear anything.
<valdur55> Is mixer unmuted?
<eggzeck> valdur55: Yes. There's something else going on, not sure what it is yet at this point but I'll figure it out.
<valdur55> eggzeck, Ok. Check alsamixer ...
<eggzeck> valdur55: Yeah, everything looks good in alsamixer
<valdur55> ok!
<eggzeck> got it
<eggzeck> it almost seems as if there's two adapters, I had to enter alsamixer and hit f6 to choose the ThinkPad Console Audio Control
<eggzeck> Here's the interesting part, at the graphical level my volume "is turned up all the way" yet if I hit "mute" on my laptop's controlls it does not show as "muted" at the volume control
<eggzeck> which is what confused me
<eggzeck> looks like the volume control on in the GUI  controlls the master volume and the "up" and "down" keys on my laptop controll that ThinkPad Controller Console in alsamixer
<eggzeck> In any case my sound is working now! YEEEEAHHHHH!
<eggzeck> valdur55: Thank you for telling me to look in alsamixer, I don't think I would have figured it out that fast if you hadn't said that.
<valdur55> eggzeck, wait.. there is one trick!
<valdur55> leafpad ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml   and search RaiseVolume
<valdur55> :) make your changes and save it.
<valdur55> then volume keys are working nicely
<eggzeck> nice! Thank you, I did that (except I used vi instead of leafpad which I prefer) and it works nicely now
#lubuntu 2012-02-19
<valdur55> eggzeck, make alias and then you can copy-paste terminal commands: alias leafpad=vi
<moes> I have a cd of lubuntu-10.10...When I boot in a high end computer the o/s specs are lubuntu-10.10...when I boot to a low end pc the specs are ubuntu-10.10...Why are they different ???
<Pentium-M> hi
<Pentium-M> I'm using a pentium-M (centrino) notebook, and I'm wondering whether or not 12.04 is going to fully support this platform.
<Pentium-M> Or should I better turn to Debian ?
<Pentium-M> I ran into this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/930447
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 930447 in linux (Ubuntu) "Unable to Install Ubuntu 12.04 on Pentium M x86 Laptop due to PAE kernel" [Medium,Won't fix]
<Pentium-M> I mean, this defeats the purpose of lubuntu, doesn't it?
<Pentium-M> anybody?
<head_victim> Pentium-M: there are alternative ways to install it on a non pae kernel.
<Pentium-M> hello head_victim. how?
<head_victim> The one I'm aware of off the top of my head is using the mini ISO to install with.
<Pentium-M> isn't lubuntu a ubuntu variant that's targeted at low-and hardware? Why should I have to go through a two step install process?
<head_victim> Pentium-M: because like you said, Lubuntu is a Ubuntu variant. Lubuntu is not a stand alone distribution and when Ubuntu decides to change things up Lubuntu either has to either support the old way themselves of follow suit.
<head_victim> Currently there are not enough developers to support such a large task of supporting a kernel through a life cycle so Lubuntu is following suit.
<Pentium-M> The rationale of declaring non-PAE machines absolete is that their graphics isn't powerful enough to run Unity, and 12.04 will be the last version to support non-PAE if users do an upgrade from 11.10 or 10.04. This means that Lubuntu as of 12.10 is dead. Right?
<head_victim> No, not at all. Like I said previously there are methods to solve this. Also most of Lubuntu's target market DOES have pae.
<Pentium-M> The 3 notebooks I have don't have PAE. Otherwise they run 11.10 just fine.
<head_victim> If you feel strongly about it feel free to volunteer time to support a non pae kernel.
<Pentium-M> That's not a question of feeling strongly about it. It's a question of whether or not I can use Ubuntu in the future.
<head_victim> We're going in circles here. I've mentioned there are ways around it so obviously you can continue to use Lubuntu as long as you want. If you find something else that fits your purpose better feel free to use that.
<Pentium-M> Thanks for your time  :-)
<G1lbert> Hello There, i was here yesterday, but the tips i got didnt help. so i give it another try ;-)
<G1lbert> i have a problem booting from live cd. (asus eeepc 1101ha with gma500 graphic)
<G1lbert> tried to boot wit test / install  with and without nomodeset. result is: boot into console, Xorg.log say there are screens but without valid config.
<G1lbert> booting with acpi=off get a step further but ending in a blank white screen and a freezed system
<G1lbert> the liev eusb stick is ok, can use it without any problem on another notebook
<G1lbert> any tips ore directions ?
<G1lbert> ah forget, using x86 lubuntu 11.10
<G1lbert> startx  doenst work, same error in log
<Gilbert1> so, . .joint the chat wit another notebook so i can play around with the one i have problems with.
<G1lbert> .
<bloodyskies> Hi
<bloodyskies> I'm wondering if someone can help me.. I'd like to install Lubuntu to an SD card and boot using Grub installed on the HDD (my IBM Thinkpad X40 won't boot from SD card). Does anyone know if this has/can be done?
<bloodyskies> The hard drive is painfully slow, and running from USB is much quicker. However, I don't really want a USB card sticking out of the side all the time, and the sd card is flush with the laptop
<iceroot> bloodyskies: its possible, install the system to the sd card and grub to the hdd
<iceroot> bloodyskies: the installer has an option in the grub-installation where you want to put grub
<bloodyskies>  how do I do that? The installer doesn't see the SD card?
<iceroot> bloodyskies: sounds like your card-reader is not supported
<iceroot> bloodyskies: by the kernel
<bloodyskies> Ah
<bloodyskies> is there anyway to check?
<iceroot> bloodyskies: start a live-cd and check if ubuntu wants to install additional drivers
<iceroot> bloodyskies: also the ubuntu forums are a good place for searching
<bloodyskies> no, I don't believe it did
<bloodyskies> (I used a live usd to instlal lubuntu to the hdd)
<bloodyskies> usb
<iceroot> bloodyskies: have a look about "x40 ubuntu sd card"
<iceroot> bloodyskies: when you boot the installed system from the hdd is the sc card seen?
<bloodyskies> yes
<iceroot> bloodyskies: you upgraded the kernel there?
<iceroot> bloodyskies: or is it a fresh install without updates?
<bloodyskies> nope, I installed lubuntu 11.10, I didn't have to do anything with drivers at all
<bloodyskies> I've previously had to use thing slike ndiswrapper to get wifi working with broadcom, but everything worked on the x40 straight away
<bloodyskies> just did a fresh install, I don't think I updated as part of it, but couldn't be 100% certain
<iceroot> bloodyskies: what is the output of "uname -r"
<bloodyskies> 2.6.38-8-generic
<iceroot> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0.16.19 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<iceroot> bloodyskies: that is not 11.10
<iceroot> bloodyskies: sounds like 11.04
<bloodyskies> oh
<bloodyskies> apologies
<iceroot> !info linux-image-generic natty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.38.13.28 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<iceroot> 11.04 with security issues :)
<iceroot> bloodyskies: but you are using a 11.10 cd for installing?
<bloodyskies> no, I used unetbootin to create a liveusb
<iceroot> bloodyskies: from what version?
<iceroot> bloodyskies: the one you are trying to install on sd card
<bloodyskies> yes
<G1lbert> hey there, just whant to tell. got my live usb running on the eeepc 1101ha and gma500
<iceroot> bloodyskies: that was not a question you can answer with yes/no
<bloodyskies> oh
<G1lbert> nee do ad some invalid paramters to the boot options
<bloodyskies> sorry, I meant yes, the one I'm trying to install
<iceroot> bloodyskies: what ubuntu version you are trying to install on your sc card
<iceroot> bloodyskies: 11.04, 11.10?
<G1lbert> pulsbo.dummy=1 & psb_gfx.dummy=1
<G1lbert> to isbla eloading both modules
<bloodyskies> is there a way to check looking at files on the usb stick?
<G1lbert> now X starts
<iceroot> bloodyskies: i dont know
<iceroot> bloodyskies: dont know the layout of a cd
<iceroot> bloodyskies: just use the latest ubuntu cd and try it
<bloodyskies> unfortunately I don't have the iso anymore - I created the USB using Ubuntu installed on this HDD :(
<bloodyskies> sounds like a plan..
<iceroot> bloodyskies: the version is maybe to old for your sc controller
<iceroot> bloodyskies: please try ubuntu 11.10
<bloodyskies> will do
<bloodyskies> thanks for your help
<G1lbert> gma500 & linux seems to be pain in the ass ...
<iceroot> what are my options to debug applets running in lxpanel?
<milen8204> hello all, how can I make to start bash script when Lubuntu starts ?
<G1lbert1> hello there, maybe this helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604211
<milen8204> thanks G1lbert1
<G1lbert1> and there is another way, under settings > Sessionsettings
<holstein> its all open, so theoretically, theres always another way... /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart is a good way to do it G1lbert1
<milen8204> ok
<milen8204> G1lbert1, holstein  тханкс
<milen8204> thanks*
<G1lbert1> by the way, .. is there a german lubuntu chan ?
<holstein> G1lbert1: pretty sure theres just the main channel for ubuntu in that and mose other languages, but it shouldnt be OT to talk aobut lubuntu/LXDE there
<holstein> most other**
<G1lbert1> thx holstein
<milen8204> G1lbert1, just paste the script in autostart file and save it ??
<milen8204> Is that all what I must do ?
<holstein> milen8204: you make a backup.. you understang the process of recovering that file from a LIVE cd *if* you break something... then you can just test :)
<milen8204> holstein, I am not so sure that I can understan but . I thing I reach autostart file trough Live CD and fixe it :D
<milen8204> Ican reach
<milen8204> it
<milen8204> holstein, does not work
<milen8204> whit autostart file
<milen8204> G1lbert1, If I place the file whit extension .sh in to /etc/xdg/autostart
<milen8204> should the things bew ok ?
<milen8204> or I am wrong ?
<Flazer> anyone have any insight to built in SD card readers not working?
<holstein> milen8204: i remember just poking around in lubuntu/LXDE and finding an autostart session GUI
<holstein> i was adding compiz to it, and it worked fine...
<holstein> maybe i just added "@compiz --replace" to /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<holstein> when i was testing, i ran compiz --replace *not* as a startup to see how and if it was going to work... ifyou have a bunk script, or a bad command, it wont do anything is startup
<holstein> i would test the command in the terminal... i would be familiar with how to get to TTY if something breaks and you need to kill something or sudo shutdown -h now
<holstein> i would clearly state here what you are trying to autostart and how/why... maybe theres a known issue
<milen8204> ok thanks
<moes> I am using lubuntu-10.10 live cd...When I boot from a high end pc at boot I get the lubuntu -10.10 logo and the o/s shows to be lubuntu-10.10...when I boot from a low end pc the logo is the purple ubuntu-10.10 logo and the o/s shows to be ubuntu-10.10...Why is this happening ???
<milen8204> holstein, I have an idea. I can copy and then modify some of .desktop files in /etc/xdg/autostart and make it starts my wallpaper.sh file :D. What are you going to say about that ?
<holstein> milen8204: what wallpapre.sh? is it working from the commandline?..
<milen8204> yes
<milen8204> whan i start it whit terminal it works great
<milen8204> but I want to starts automaticly whit Lubuntu starting :D
<milen8204> holstein,  should i type @ infront of my comand in /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart file ?
<milen8204> holstein, I done it :D
<milen8204> holstein,  I have typed bash ..../wallpaper.sh in  /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart file and it works fine :D thanks for the help :)
<holstein> milen8204: cool! ... enjoy :)
<milen8204> thanks
<moes>  I am using lubuntu-10.10 live cd...When I boot from a high end pc at boot I get the lubuntu -10.10 logo and the o/s shows to be lubuntu-10.10...when I boot from a low end pc the logo is the purple ubuntu-10.10 logo and the o/s shows to be ubuntu-10.10...Why is this happening ???
<phillw> moes: this is a long shot..... Can you see if the low end pc supports pae?
<moes> phillw, I will have to check that out..not sure wether it does or not !!
<milen8204> hello all how can I set the desktop changing ?
<milen8204> Now I change betwen desktop 1 and desktop 2 whit mouse ruler, I want to change that , anyone knows how ?
<milen8204> how can I install spelling in X-chat ?
<Unit193> http://toxin.jottit.com/xchat_spell_checking That should do it.
<milen8204> Why my x-chat does not check my spell when i have been ticked settings>preferences>intercace>input box spell cheking ?
<milen8204> #x-chat
<Unit193> You may need some other packag.... That'll do better, yep.
<milen8204> Unit193: which is ?
<Unit193> You just said, the channel #xchat
<milen8204> anyone have problem whit spellcheking in xchat ?
<milen8204> anyone knows how to set my desktops not changing whit mouse wheel
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#The_scroll_button_on_your_mouse_keeps_changing_the_Desktop_Workspace_even_when_you.27re_scrolling_through_a_folder_or_file.
<milen8204> Unit193: thanks
<milen8204> Unit193: I haven`t that problem
<milen8204> I want to change desktops whit onother key, fot example Ctrl+ALt+Left
#lubuntu 2013-02-11
<aeioufy> Going to try Lubuntu on my aspire one netbook, any suggestions?
<aeioufy> Where can I download lubuntu 12.04 32bit. I keep getting directed to lubuntu 12.10 or the 64bit version
<wxl> aeioufy: strange, where are you downloading from?
<aeioufy> cdimage.ubuntu.com
<aeioufy> I could am not sure if its 64bit or 32 bit. Where can I find a 32bit distro please?
<wxl> so you mean http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/lubuntu-12.04-alternate-i386.iso
<wxl> ooh that's alternate
<wxl> sorry
<aeioufy> I want the alternate?
<wxl> no
<wxl> accident
<wxl> 1s
<aeioufy> I used the alternate for ubuntu.
<wxl> oh well there you go thtne
<wxl> you don't need it per se
<aeioufy> Ok, what do I need?
<wxl> do you want the desktop or alternate version?
<aeioufy> It gets frustrating when I ask questions based on things I read and get suggestions.
<wxl> if your system is very low on resources of if you'd just prefer the speed of the alternate, you might just use alternate
<wxl> typical choice is desktop
<wxl> both do the same thing, though, except that there is no live environment with alternate
<aeioufy> Netbook usr.
<aeioufy> oh.
<wxl> i've used desktop on my netbook without problem
<aeioufy> Gui enviro you mean.
<wxl> no
<wxl> well, yes
<wxl> for the installer
<wxl> both result with a gui installtion
<aeioufy> Oh, ok.
<aeioufy> Gotcha.
<wxl> such is the nature of lubuntu, as the l stands for lxde, which is a gui
<wxl> so the above is alternate
<wxl> and desktop is:
<aeioufy> Can I use make the desktop version bootable to my usb? Yes or no.
<wxl> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<wxl> you can make anything you want bootable to usb assuming you have enough space on the drive
<aeioufy> Ok, just making sure. Was under the impression some distros were only used in certain ways, such as you could open and live test it before you install it.
<aeioufy> I am wishing this version will work in installing it at the boot screen from my usb.
<wxl> well if that's what you want, then don't get alternate or mini or anythig except desktop but there's nothing precluding that or any other bootable image from going on a drive
<wxl> is this an eepc?
<aeioufy> huh?
<aeioufy> netbook
<wxl> is your netbook and eeepc?
<aeioufy> aspire one acer
<aeioufy> I only have a netbook.
<wxl> ah
<wxl> that's fine
<wxl> now let's see here
<wxl> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<aeioufy> Spent about 8 hours researching what to put on it. I am about damned ready hehe.
<wxl> there you go
<aeioufy> I know how to do that.
<aeioufy> I use yumi on wdoughs
<wxl> well come on back if you have any other issues
<aeioufy> Last question> promise> What is a linux iso bootable image maker. I know yumi is for the other os.
<wxl> see that link above :)
<aeioufy> gotchme.
<wxl> aeioufy: the first of those two links, btw. probably obvious, but
<aeioufy> OH, sweet, ITs built into the lubuntu os.
<aeioufy> Just read it, nice. I miss having ubuntu. Tried that for two days and royally screwed up.
<aeioufy> I just purchased two external hard drives, an external cd burner and some more flash usb.
<wxl> ubuntu i sgood at its core
<wxl> just too much cruft
<wxl> that's what's nice about lubuntu
<aeioufy> Linux.org says debian is about the most solid from starting at the ground up and being the most customable.
<wxl> i think people could argue best distro for days
<aeioufy> Yea, each have theireasons. So you see what mine are I think. Behind one week in linux install in class. Was sick.
<aeioufy> Teacher is making us use centos
<wxl> in the end, linux is linux
<aeioufy> On virtual box, I mean fug. Let us install it or something.
<wxl> but linux is certainly NOT unix. phew.
<aeioufy> I know the history.
<aeioufy> Micro computer technology class first year student. FOA certified. A+ certified.
<wxl> i was referring more to the fact that they are similar, but very very different. no philosophy or history in mind.
<aeioufy> OH.
<aeioufy> I like the gnu's principles.
<wxl> that's all fine and dandy but in the end all that matters is the software :)
<aeioufy> Or emp.
<aeioufy> Good night.
<wxl> same to you
<wxl> as i said, come on back if you have issues
<aeioufy> first time off dalnet in 18 years
<aeioufy> I just realized. I went from ubuntu 12.04 to using 12.10 in the mist of a 2 day net binge.
<aeioufy> No wonder why I brought my last pc back....
<aeioufy> We have to learn microsoft windows server 2008 by the way, server admin. I am dreading it.
<wxl> ew
<aeioufy> a few weeks from starting linux server admin.
<aeioufy> I am really behind.
<wxl> no more getting sick!
<aeioufy> Being the only 32 year old in the class helps.
<aeioufy> Everyone just learned a few days ago what irc is. they think its just a botnet thing.
<wxl> hahahah
<aeioufy> We got to use the net on a class and I was in an irc room/googling answers.
<wxl> i still remember my first days of irc…
<aeioufy> IRC pwns for net tests.
<aeioufy> Irc is where I first learned scripting, playing a mud brought me to it.;
<wxl> i cut my teeth programming a C=128 :P
<aeioufy> I just checked on my friend who got me into the internet in 95, havent seen him since 98. nor heard of him. He knows 18 programing languages fluently.
<aeioufy> Going to help desk him.
<wxl> that was a little after i first found the internet
<wxl> would have been about 91 for me
<wxl> !md5 | aeioufy
<ubottu> aeioufy: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Dii_Pundiih> Hi. i just installed lubuntu 12.04 on a laptop and looked a film when the cord jumped out and the mashine shutdown.. now it says that it cant mount /dev/disk/by-uuid/838a...... on root failed invalied argument. and that it cant mount /dev /sys /and /proc on /root and that target dont have recuested /sbin/init  Try passing init= bootarg.   What can i do?
<wxl> aeioufy: if you want to get really hardcore, you can run the md5 on the iso and compare against published values and then you can run the md5 on the usb itself and see if that matches up, too, just to remove doubt that something went awry in the usb creation process
<aeioufy> I been checking hashes for years now
<aeioufy> I think its because I made the bootable image read only?
<wxl> well
<wxl> remember when i asked you about eeepc? they can be a pain in the BUTT to boot from usb
<wxl> that may be your issue
<wxl> i had different results setting the bios to boot from usb than i did picking the boot selector
<wxl> aeioufy: also you might get different results from different ports
<wxl> Dii_Pundiih: does it boot fine otherwise?
<aeioufy> yea
<Dii_Pundiih> wxl: yes im at (initramfs)
<wxl> Dii_Pundiih: oh boo, that's not good. so do you have your drive encrypted or anything?
<Dii_Pundiih> I did update and restart it ones and it worked / no
<wxl> Dii_Pundiih: it works now?
<Dii_Pundiih> No im now at initramfs
<aeioufy> ok, I'll try the bios boot change
<wxl> Dii_Pundiih: maybe your drive failed :(
<wxl> Dii_Pundiih: you could try a live CD and check the disk
<Dii_Pundiih> It seems like it dont find.. well i dont know what it dont find but.. /ok but can i check if it is there somehow?
<Dii_Pundiih> ok
<Dii_Pundiih>  I do that/ can i do something from the live cd at the same time to.. check els that everything is ok with the instalation?
<wxl> sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<wxl> assuming it is sda1
<aeioufy> I hope this eeepc works out
<wxl> Dii_Pundiih: gparted can do the same thing too if you boot into the live CD desktop
<aeioufy> i love gparted
<aeioufy> i used it without knowintg anything first. epic fail
<wxl> hah
<aeioufy> walmarts 14 day policy allowed me to rush into ubuntu, ho hands barred
<aeioufy> like zerg rush.
<aeioufy> Spent the last 3 days on this machine, updates, updates/security/up dates. No fun stuff yet. Going for a quad boot eeepc
<Dii_Pundiih> wxl: it tryes to recover journal now for some 5 min.. Strange that it reacted like this.. my desktop gets shut down like plopp often and it has never been a problem../now it says it found a block it cant read and that it resulted in a short read.. ignore error? yes. Force rewrite? .. I did not say yes to the first Q, it did it self.. but should i say yes to the other?
<Dii_Pundiih> Upps i did hit enter before the Q were seen.. Maybe it just waited for the answer but just did not print it out..
<aeioufy> ifstram: unable to find a medium containing a live file system?
<aeioufy> Could the pc be trying to install to another usb stick I have plugged in?
<aeioufy> answered my own question
<aeioufy> when i try to install 12.04 lubuntu 32bit desktop, i am taken to command line? how do I stop that
<Dii_Pundiih> wxl: Hi. thank you for kicking me in the right directin. Disk had 750 moved blocks and 120 waiting :( But luckyly i had an other laying around. godnight!
<raringringtail> hello
<raringringtail> ???
<reloader> hi! can someone help me with hibernate problem on lubuntu 12.04? I have Fujitsu Siemens Amilo M1450G laptop. Please!
<reloader> System is behaving weirdly. Sometimes hibernation works, sometimes not. Often when resuming from hibernation sound is choppy and reboot the is only option.
<reloader> Also, often it will start going in hibernation, but then just resume screensaver and asking me for password, like the process of hibernation stopped somewhere. Often it goes to hibernation, and after resuming i get log in screen like i shutdowned it
<reloader> without having programs that i left opened.
<tortik> Hi all. Every time I turn on the PC I get an error window with 'Close' and 'Report to developers' buttons. Where can I show the details about this error?
<tortik> Every time when I turn PC I get an error message 'there is error is a system program (cancel / send report) How can I identify what is wrong?
<wxl> tortik: submit it to the developers!
<wxl> but you can click the thing that says show details or whatever and see what package is affected
<wxl> my guess it's probably the darn notification daemon which has been a thorn in the side of lubuntu imho
<Unit193> You hit send report, then you can click details.
<wxl> thanks, i couldn't remember how it worked
<wxl> tortik: so what is it?
<Unit193> There's two dialogs, he's talking about the first.
<tortik> wxl: unfortunately the window hasn't got such gui element.. only two buttons.. I already many times sent a problem so I want to identify the problem
<wxl> no gui but it has a button?
<wxl> tortik: can you provide a screenshot?
<tortik> not gui but gui element such 'details / show details / etc'
<tortik> yes
<tortik> just a minute
<tortik> here is a screenshot... Lubuntu 12.04 lts http://higgs.rghost.ru/private/43729419/74329d4aa36670153d6692fc1daaf939/image.png
<wxl> oh cyrillic
<wxl> well at least it's a gui :)
<tortik> russian... I hot send
<wxl> anyways hit the thing that says "send report"
<tortik> oh
<tortik> I see packages
<wxl> cute favicon btw
<tortik> lsb-release 4.0-0ubuntu20.2
<tortik> what is this package related to?
<wxl> that's quite strange
<wxl> it just reports the version
<wxl> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/lsb-release
<tortik> http://higgs.rghost.ru/private/43729501/69ea96d0773afc7c6d16657843d62f4b/image.png
<wxl> cool
<wxl> well make sure you submit that bug
<wxl> it's a strange one for sure
<wxl> open a terminal and do "lsb_release -a" and tell me what happens
<tortik> what do you mean? post it in a bug tracker or just send the problem?
<Unit193> 4.0-0ubuntu20.2 is the current version.
<tortik> a sec...
<wxl> tortik: those are one in the same-- sending the problem does post it in the bug tracker
<tortik> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS Release:	12.04 Codename:	precise
<wxl> looks normal to me
<wxl> mention the fact that that command works fine in terminal when you send to bug tracker
<tortik> so is any way to fix that problem now?
<wxl> without knowing what the problem is, nope
<wxl> never had that before, that's for sure
<Unit193> Indeed, I've had several apport crashes, that's not one of them.
<tortik> Also such thing I get with cups driver... printer doesn't work well and such problem every running lubuntu
<wxl> personally i'd hoist that one up the cups flag
<wxl> incidentially that's #cups on here
<twmb> does lubuntu have seed files similar to Debian for unattended installation?
<Unit193> !automate | Like this?
<Unit193> ubottu: ping
<ubottu> Like this?: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<ubottu> pong
<ubottu> pong!
<twmb> Unit193: yes that would be like it... figured I'd ask in case lubuntu changed the part that ubuntu inherited the seed files from debian
<ofbea> hi
<zleap> hi
<ofbea> is lubuntu send local search to amazon like ubuntu?
<zleap> what is the package for logging in at the login screen but connecting to a remote computer e.g pi
<zleap> not sure
<wxl> zleap: huh?
<zleap> never mind
<zleap> at one time you could get to a login screen and select some option to login toi a remote computer,  this has gone and i don't know what to i nstall to allow it
<wxl> zleap: never seen that before, not at the login screen at least.
<zleap> ok
<wxl> there are tons of remote login options though
<wxl> ssh
<wxl> vnc
<wxl> rdp
<wxl> vpn in a sense
<wxl> etc. etc.
<zleap> ok
<zleap> i have vnc
<zleap> bt i jhave to login first to run the client
<zleap> if there was an option at login screen to connect to remote computer it would be an option
<wxl> i don't think anything like that ever existed
<zleap> not in lubuntu anyway
<wxl> this is what you mean? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/ubuntu-12-10-login-screen-adds-remote-desktop-access
<zleap> yes
<wxl> yeah you'd need to set up lubuntu to do it
<wxl> probably wouldn't be that hard…
#lubuntu 2013-02-12
<smartboyhw> Congrats Lubuntu: You might be the only release left that will still aim for CD releases
<smartboyhw> in the Ubuntu deriative world
<sagar> hello
<sagar> when will lubuntu be LTS?
<smartboyhw> sagar, until gilir and phillw says so:P
<sagar> gilir and phillw please say so :) ... cmmon guys u dont know how quickly lubuntu has become popular
<wxl> i wonder…
<wxl> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<wxl> nope we don't have that updated for lubuntu
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#Lubuntu_12.04_is_not_an_LTS
<wxl> that's for you sagar
<sagar> for large scale deployments we need LTS ... upgrading breaks a lot of things ... i tried from 11.04 to 11.10 and then to 12.04 ... all via upgrade and it broke a lot of things ... i keep getting errors equivalent to explorer has performed illegal operation ... now you really dont come to linux world to get the dreaded windows error ...
<smartboyhw> Actually I seriously think that Lubuntu has the human resources to be an LTS
<smartboyhw> I think Xubuntu or Ubuntu Studio has less resources than Lubuntu and they can still support LTS releases
<sagar> in fact i feel that LUBUNTU must only be a LTS release ... no intermediate releases ... that would make it different ... 3 years or even 24 months is a good LTS time ... so the problem of manpower shortage is nullified here as the focus will only be on LTS releases only ... every 2 or 3 yrs
<wxl> while i don't entirely understand the politics behind why it's not an lts, the fact of the matter is it's not.
<sagar> so the best way to put an end to all politics in a diplomatic way, make lubuntu a LTS only release ...
<wxl> sagar: file a bug report :)
<sagar> :)
<sagar> :)
<sagar> LOL
<wxl> i'm kind of not kidding
<wxl> did you ever see the first bug on launchpad?
<wxl> !bug 1
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<smartboyhw> lol
<wxl> still a very active bug i might add
<smartboyhw> sagar, that's a weird suggestion:P
<sagar> LOL LOL LOL ...
<sagar> smartboyhw ... only LTS is wierd or something else
<smartboyhw> sagar, pure LTS release.....
<smartboyhw> Lubuntu has not even get used to LTS every 2 years with intermediate releases in between
<smartboyhw> It would be difficult to just switch to pure LTs
<mikathewoof> howdy folks.
<sagar> but dont you think so that only LTS give more time for developers and we have a much much stable software ... look at  DEBIAN ... they release the last and its hughely hughely stable ...
<mikathewoof> i have peppermint installed. oooh, no! i know it's not lubuntu, but it's quite similar and there is no helpl in the pepp irc channel.   i'm just wondering why i have all the folder icons from my /home/username on my desktop.  anyone know why? i'd like a nice clean desktop...
<sagar> switch to lubuntu mikathewoof
<mikathewoof> heh
<mikathewoof> sudo apt-get reinstall os --type--lubuntu   ? that work?
<sagar> haa ... have not tried that ... might as well try ... could be a success STORY ...
<devslash> does lubuntu support encrypted lvm at install like vanilla ubuntu installer ?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> same installer devslash
<devslash> ok thanks
<devslash> vanilla ubuntu 12.10 runs like shit in a VM
<devslash> time to try out a different DE
<sagar> LUBUNTU ...
<sagar> tyr it
<smartboyhw> devslash, Unity is **** in VM I agree. It's good on real hardware though
<devslash> yea. lack of 3d acceleration from what I understand
<devslash> I'm downloading lubuntu now
<devslash> too bad. i do like unity overall and didn't want to have to learn a different DE
<sagar> well LXDE is pretty straight forward ...devslash ... ull like it and its light on resources too
<devslash> yea
<sagar> LXDE is desktop environment for Lubuntu ...
<sagar> u might want to try these too .... SLITAZ very very small and fast ... http://mirror.slitaz.org/iso/4.0/slitaz-4.0.iso
<devslash> if I choose encrypt the file system when installing ubuntu/lubuntu, what type of encryption is used
<mikathewoof> how come when i try to open a file over the network (a movie file using vlc)  it can't open it. i get an error that just says 'failed' in vlc.  it opens and plays just fine on linux mint...
<mikathewoof> i am lead to believe it's a permissions thing. but the sharef is stup just fine. that's not it. the file can open just fine with mplayer...
<sagar> devslash ...> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/lubuntu-w-lxde-1210-overview.html
<sagar> devslash ---> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Workarounds
<sagar> devslash ---> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ECryptfs
<sagar> hello
<kewel> is there a cool little memory meter that will sit in my tray?
<kewel> hello .. piii1ghz 512mb .. lubuntu 12.04.  I'm looking for a memory meter that will sit on my taskbar.  I tried docky, but uhm it uses 40mb of memory.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> kewel: conky. but on desktop
<albroz> hi, can some one help me with a strange bug that happened twice with me?
<bennypr0fane> hello, I have trouble playing a DVD with VLC and/or Gnome Mplayer, it says "could not open device /dev/dvd"
<kewel> yall crazy conkay ass mofahs
<kewel> nm thanks
<Unit193> !language | kewel
<ubottu> kewel: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Unit193> bennypr0fane: To start with, you do have libdvdcss2?
<bennypr0fane> Unit193 let me check. Should find it in Synaptic?
<bennypr0fane> Unit193 it seems not to be in the repos
<bennypr0fane> what's the terminal command to check if I have a pkg installed?
<Unit193> bennypr0fane: Only in medibuntu, but there is a script to installl it in the libdvdread package.
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bennypr0fane> http://pastie.org/6130097   it's in German though, sorry but maybe you still recognize the output
<Unit193> Yeah, that's expected, it's not in the main/default repos, only medibuntu or installable from that script.
<bennypr0fane> what it I just installed lubuntu-restricted-extras? unnecesary weight/ mostly useful stuff/nothing to do with my situation?
<bennypr0fane> *what if
<bennypr0fane> form this page: "Some programs may need recompilation" I can't do that
<bennypr0fane> *from
<bennypr0fane> damn typos
<Unit193> In case it doesn't use encryption, you should try pointing the open location to the mounted device, or for example I have /dev/dvd1 rather than /dev/dvd (but I still need libdvdcss2 to play, depends on the disk, you may have one that doesn't)
<bennypr0fane> turns out I already got libdvdread4 that is new to me, didn't know pkgs could be installed from scripts
<Unit193> Ehh, it's not great, I use the other method personally as it will also keep it updated.
<bennypr0fane> so this accesses the medibuntu repo without that need to actually add it to my pkg managment?
<Unit193> Kind of.
<bennypr0fane> damn, still the same error: Wiedergabefehler: DVDRead konnte die Disk "/dev/dvd" nicht öffnen. Ihre Eingabe konnte nicht geöffnet werden: VLC kann die MRL 'dvd:///dev/dvd' nicht öffnen. Sehen Sie für Details im Fehlerprotokoll nach.
<Unit193> Try ls /dev/dvd*  and see what you get.
<bennypr0fane> 'bout what you said above, I thought maybe my optical drive is mounted wrong.  But in that case, the drive wouldn't start acting when I tell the Media player to open a disc, right?
<genii-around> Maybe you have a CD and not a DVD ?
<bennypr0fane> no, it's defintiely a dvd
<bennypr0fane> ~$ ls /dev/dvd* ls: Zugriff auf /dev/dvd* nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<bennypr0fane> what's the asterisk for? like wildcard?
<bennypr0fane> it says file or directory not found
<Unit193> Yep.  Now try  mount  and see "where" it is.
<bennypr0fane> (btw little parenthesis does anyone whether there's way to copy/paste in Xchat by right click menu?)
<Unit193> May be able to put it in buffer 1 with just selecting the text (scroller click to paste)
<bennypr0fane> it's /dev/sr0  but the drive did start doing something when I clicked play - before! now it doesn't
<bennypr0fane> (what's buffer 1?)
<bennypr0fane> (and how to put it there?)
<genii-around> Interesting that sr0 exists but not the dvd symlink
<bennypr0fane> it is
<bennypr0fane> interesting
<bennypr0fane> how can I map this right?
<Unit193> genii-around: I have dvd1 symlinked to sr0 on two computers, oddly enough.
<Unit193> bennypr0fane: Should be able to create it with ln -s, or in VLC where it has "Open Disk", select /dev/sr0
<bennypr0fane> oh wait, I didn't reboot after installing libdvdcss2
<tortik> Is any software to see a voltage on a power supply?
<bennypr0fane> ha, it works when I input /dev/sr0!
<bennypr0fane> Unit193 to make the symlink, like this: ln -s /dev/sr0 /dev/dvd ?
<Unit193> Mine is relative, but basically.
<Unit193> As root, though, so sudo.
<bennypr0fane> Unit193 what you mean relative?
<Unit193> `sudo ln -s sr0 /dev/dvd`  basically.
 * genii-around ponders cd /dev && sudo ln -s sr0 dvd
<bennypr0fane> then I'd need to cd into that directory first wouldn't I?
<bennypr0fane> yes like that genii-around
<Unit193> It's alink that points to "sr0", wherever that may be.  (I just did it to make sure I was right)
<bennypr0fane> ha, it worked! just clicked play with /dev/dvd, dvd starts! I love it when I can set things how they're supposed to be!
<bennypr0fane> awesome
<bennypr0fane> thanks guys!
<Unit193> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 Feb 12 10:12 dvd -> sr0  was created not in the dir, and is the same as lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 Feb 12 00:27 dvd1 -> sr0  though I don't know if it'll hold on reboots?
<Unit193> Sure thing!
<bennypr0fane> Unit193 I suppose it wouldn't hold. I often get different device names even though didn't change anything. Even different letters, not just numbers
<Unit193> bennypr0fane: But at least you'll know what to do then.
<bennypr0fane> yup! nice!
<bennypr0fane> have a good day!
<Unit193> You as well.
<tata> I have Lubuntu with one LXDE panel. I add one more panel XFCE and when I turn on computer, XFCE panel not appear, WHY?
<Unit193> tata: Because you didn't add it to any startup scripts.
<tata> ok, how to add xfce panel to startup scripts?
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Boot_Install_Login#How_I_can_autostart_a_program_when_logging_into_Desktop  Should be something like that.
<bzb> how do you change the size of icon on desktop?
<bzb> seems you can only change the font size
<genii-around> bzb: http://askubuntu.com/questions/103807/how-can-i-change-the-icon-size-on-lubuntus-desktop
<Unit193> pcmanfm->Edit->Preferences->Display->Size of big icons
<Unit193> Blarge.
<bzb> genii-around>, <Unit193>: thanks, that works ~
#lubuntu 2013-02-13
<szczur> anyone seen bioterror?
<Unit193> szczur: Sadly, not for a while. :/
<szczur> Unit193, :)
<szczur> i'm here
<szczur> what do you want? :P
<szczur> kinddna out of #lubuntu craze for a while
<wxl> ok check this one out
<wxl> 12.10 font weirdness
<wxl> here's lxterminal with ubuntu mono: http://imgur.com/tdovfnb,bJbmfUN
<wxl> and here's the same terminal with source sans pro (an adobe open source font i not only like but have used in lubuntu before): http://imgur.com/tdovfnb,bJbmfUN
<wxl> oh wait, i see there both on that same link
<wxl> "first image" is the bad one and "second image" is the good one
<wxl> note that the size of the terminal changes, too
<wxl> just by changing the font
<wxl> wth?
<GeorgeIoak2> just did a clean install of lubuntu and am trying to set up iniit scripts but they aren't running at boot. how can i debug ?
<GeorgeIoak2> if i /etc/init.d/scriptname.sh start and stop works
<GeorgeIoak2> i also ran sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/filename
<GeorgeIoak2> and then sudo update-rc.d filename defaults
<GeorgeIoak2> the symlinks were created in rc directories
<GeorgeIoak2> any hints anyone?
<genii-around> GeorgeIoak2: Perhaps look at the update-rc.d manpage
<genii-around> GeorgeIoak2: What is the init script supposed to do? Perhaps it is running before some other thing it needs as a prerequisite is not running before
<GeorgeIoak2> genii-around: Yes, I've looked and a similar procedure on a Debian system last year worked
<genii-around> I'm not sure when upstart makes the call to run all the old sysv stuff
<GeorgeIoak2> genii-around: it basically starts chromium-browser with --kiosk switch
<GeorgeIoak2> i noticed some references to upstart and haven't used it. was wondering if i needed to but this seemed rather straight forward
<genii-around> Wouldn't you need a desktop up and running beforehand?
<GeorgeIoak2> yes, it's at rc2, i'll post the script in a second
<GeorgeIoak2> http://pastebin.com/guu4hiHn
<GeorgeIoak2> hmm, i just noticed that Required Start and Stop are blank. On the debian system i was running a custom video player that wrote directly to the FB so it could launch right away
<GeorgeIoak2> maybe i need to add $remote_fs t required start/stop
<GeorgeIoak2> would i need another level or something else in there?
<genii-around> I'm thinking that maybe you need instead an init.d that just starts X with user onq , then in onq's home directory your .xsession or so on starts the browser
<GeorgeIoak2> it's going to be made into a kiosk so i'm looking for just a fast boot and straight into some local HTML pages
<genii-around> Or instead of an init.d script an rc.local one, which runs after all the init/upstart is done
<GeorgeIoak2> oh crap, i made that change and rebooted and now the system is hung and i don't think ssh is running
<GeorgeIoak2> isn't it ctrl-alt-f12 to kill X?
<genii-around> I think ctrl-alt-esc
<GeorgeIoak2> no dice, big time crap...
<genii-around> It used to be ctrl-alt-backspace but i think they did that !dontzap thing
<GeorgeIoak2> i haven't found the magic key and it doesn't look like i can ssh in. any other ideas?
<genii-around> Try right-hand ALT+PRINT SCREEN+ K
<GeorgeIoak2> just booted off of a thumb drive, hopefully i can just rename the script file and reboot. if not i'll try that key combo
<genii-around> I have to go, but hopefully someone may take up your issue.
<GeorgeIoak2> thanks
<GeorgeIoak2> ok, somehow something happened and now i can't boot. looks like it gets to the desktop but then only shows a static cursor in the upper left corner
<GeorgeIoak2> can't seem to get to a console or kill X, if that's what's hanging
<GeorgeIoak2> looks like it's X related because i can plug in a tumb drive and see the drive light blinking
<GeorgeIoak2> what file do i need to edit to stop X from running on boot up so I can debug this? I can boot from the thumb drive and make the edit
<GeorgeIoak2> is it in rc.local?
<GeorgeIoak2> anyone got an idea on what I can do to get this system back? i think it might be because i used plymouth-manager to change the theme?
<GeorgeIoak2> what do i change to boot into console so i can debug this system?
<Jian> Hi guys quick (maybe) question about a bug i'm having
<wxl> Jian: fire away
<phillw> GeorgeIoak2: on boot from grub, you have the option to enter terminal mode (emergency / etc.) it is in amongst the do you want to do a RAM check. I suggest that you use that option.
<Jian> every time i leave my computer alone and the screen turns off (when i move the mouse to bring it back i have to type in my password) when i return i am greeted by seemingly endless windows asking me to put in my wifi password that it should already know
<Jian> and i'm asked to put it in every time my wifi disconnects (doesnt seem like much of an issue to me but might be related)
<wxl> which lubnutu?
<Jian> pretty sure its the newest one whats the quickest way to check?
<wxl> lsb_release -a
<Jian> ok i actually just had to reboot it cause of all the windows so hold on a few seconds
<wxl> you should make sure that the connection is available to all users Jian
<wxl> that's in the "edit connections" dialog
<phillw> !grub2 | GeorgeIoak2
<ubottu> GeorgeIoak2: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Jian> Yes it is available to all users and my version is 12.10 quantal
<Jian> 32-bit
<Jian> I also noticed that my settings in skype change when I reboot, maybe related?
<wxl> possibly
<wxl> here's a random thought-- what are the permissions and owner/group on your home folder? you can "ls -al /home | grep <your username here>" to figure it out
<Jian> drwxr-xr-x 26 whatever that means lol
<wxl> keep on going
<Jian> rest of it is "josh josh 4096 feb 13 00:31 josh"
<wxl> ok so
<wxl> my perms are slightly different
<wxl> more restrictive
<Jian> so wouldn't that rule out permissions?
<wxl> well makes me wonder
<wxl> i would expect them to be pretty restrictive
<wxl> it's good that you own your own folder :)
<Jian> yeah idk i didnt modify anything that i know of :P
<wxl> and they're not LESS restrictive which would certainly be bad
<wxl> i'm on 12.04.2
<wxl> phillw: you got a 12.10 around?
<wxl> hm
<wxl> there's this bug which may be related https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/955463
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 955463 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "network manager (nm-applet) does not remember network passwords" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Jian> ah that seems about right
<Jian> any workarounds there?
<phillw> wxl: yup, what do you need it for?
<wxl> phillw: what are the perms on your home folder?
<Unit193> drwxr-xr-x
<wxl> ok well nevermind htat
<phillw> wxl drwxr-xr-x 44 phillw phillw  4096 Feb 12 23:47 phillw
<wxl> i'm drwx------ for some reason :)
<phillw> yup, i concur
<phillw> that could cause fun,... especially the last, extra x
<wxl> uh, yep
<Jian> on an unrelated note whats the difference between XTerm and UXTerm
<wxl> unicode
<Jian> which one should i normally use?
<wxl> lxterminal XD
<phillw> Jian: they are versions on term and the bug has been risen to remove them from options to save confusion :)
<phillw> Ill go and remind the boss :D
<wxl> so Jian if you look at (you'll need to sudo it) /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/<your SSID here> does everything look right?
<Jian> what do you mean by 'look at' ?    "sudo /etc/..." is clearly not what im supposed to do :P
<wxl> sudo cat or sudo more or sudo less or …
<Jian> yes it looks fine the passkey is in there.
<Jian> should i hibernate my computer and see if it forgets it again?
<wxl> probably not
<wxl> we haven't done anything
<Jian> oh
<Jian> ok
<wxl> i'd probably remove it and start over
<Jian> yeah but i mean to see if it changes the info from that command
<Jian> you mean just like delete the connection?
<GeorgeIoak2> i'm seeing some WARNING: gnome-keyring couldn't connect to: /run/user/onq/keyring.... no such file or directory when i start some apps from the command line
<wxl> GeorgeIoak2: don't we all
<GeorgeIoak2> wxl: you too
<Hyuristyle> hey, i just installed Skype 4.1.0.20 on lubuntu 12.10 but the calls are mute and after i receive an incoming call it breaks. anyone know how to fix that?
<wxl> GeorgeIoak2: ALL of us :)
<Hyuristyle> (note: the call breaks, not the skype)
<Jian> wxl removing the connection seems to have worked thanks
<GeorgeIoak2> i was trying to run a script using init.d and it wasn't firing on startup. is update-rd not the way to do this anymore?
<wxl> Jian: cool. if that pops up again for some reason, you might want to file a bug
<Jian> okay
<Hyuristyle> i can use ScreenShare normally, but not listen to incoming calls =/
<wxl> Hyuristyle: sorry to be unhelpful but have you checked the skype wiki?
<Hyuristyle> oh, sorry, i missed this!
<Hyuristyle> will check now
<wxl> !skype | Hyuristyle
<ubottu> Hyuristyle: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<wxl> well the first one should be useful :)
<Hyuristyle> hoho, a bot, good
<wxl> you can also try !ekiga to verify if you have a general voip issue or if your issue is with skype itself
<Hyuristyle> thanks =D
<wxl> !ekiga | Hyuristyle
<ubottu> Hyuristyle: ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<wxl> hope it helps!
<Jian> the second link mentions recording skype audio but what if i wanted to record video ;)
 * wxl shrugs :)
<Jian> nah jk i have a program for that already ;)
<Hyuristyle> "...in Ubuntu until 9.10, Karmic Koala, when it was replaced by Empathy..."
<Jian> ekiga is included you say?
<Jian> ah
<wxl> the bot is sort of ubuntu-neutral if you will :)
<Jian> okay i dont have either of those things
<wxl> like i'm sure it will say we have remina if i do this:
<wxl> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<wxl> oh surprise surprise it doesn't :)
<Jian> !FreeNX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Jian> interesting
<wxl> you can learn a lot from a bot
<Jian> hahah indeed
<Hyuristyle> wxl: do you know if Ekiga hahe some kind of "test call" function
<Hyuristyle> have*
<Hyuristyle> ?
<hpuser4466> Lubuntu 12.04 full install.  How do I reboot into grub console?
<wxl> well ekiga isn't a network like skype, Hyuristyle
<wxl> i don't have my headset otherwise i'd offer
<wxl> maybe tomorrow?
<Hyuristyle> =)
<hpuser4466> How do i interrupt lubuntu boot to access grub cmd line?
<wxl> hpuser4466: one sec i'm trying to remembe the key
<wxl> shift!
<wxl> that's right
<hpuser4466> uh huh.. thanks..updating bios
<Hyuristyle> ooo, good... so, pressing shift on GRUB goes to cmd line?
<wxl> nope pressing shift on start goes to grub menu
<Hyuristyle> hum
<hpuser4466> Cool. I successfully updated BIOS from grub menu with a little trickery.
<wxl> do i read you right? you updated bios from grub? tell me more
<hpuser4466> i used syslinux + Dell's biosdisk + grub
<hpuser4466> setup a virtual floppy drive and installed the bios .exe file
<hpuser4466> this is for dell. Don't know if it works on other pcs.
<wxl> prolly not
<hpuser4466> I had screen flicker.  Waiting to see if bios update fixed it.
<hpuser4466> Good so far. No flicker.
<hpuser4466> hmm and better framerate with GL
<Unit193> I didn't even need syslinux, did it from the OS then rebooted. :D
<hpuser4466> Unit193..ok..well if it works ;- )
<hpuser4466> if i boot with kernel option "nomodeset" what happens?
<hpuser4466> i don't notice any difference using nomodeset or not.
<hpuser4466> bios update worked. Problem solved (it seems.)
<Jian> whats a good resource for lubuntu themes
<wxl> Jian: box look
<Jian> what do i do if its not .obt but a folder instead?
<wxl> Jian: put it in ~/.themes
<hpuser4466> Tested again. Kernel options nomodeset and acpi=force give way better framerate with my radeon chipset
<hpuser4466> approx 3x better
<hpuser4466> I can say that's a success :- )
<Jian> wxl what does the tilde represent
<wxl> Jian: /home/josh = ~ for you
<Jian> oh ok
<Jian> all folders with a period as the first character of the filename are hidden aren't they?
<wxl> yep
<Jian> so i have to use terminal to copy my themes into there or is there a way to show them
<wxl> there's a way
<wxl> you just have to look carefully :)
<wxl> click view in the pcmanfm menu
<Jian> hahahaha oh i should probably look at these kinds of things :P
<Jian> bye wxl nice meeting you thanks for the help
<wxl> np be well Jian
<Captain> Hi guys !
<Captain> Need some help about Lubuntu settings...
<Captain> I would like to change the color of the menu (popup, main menu) but I really don't see how to do this...
<Captain> Any idea ?
<Captain> I set up compiz as my windows manager and I have emerald installed...
<hpuser4466> My LCD screen dims briefly every so often.  Not so bad after a bios update.  Any ideas?
<hpuser4466> Screen dims for a split second then back normal again.
<hpuser4466> Dell Inspiron D600
<hpuser4466> Also screen resolution setting isn't staying persistant after a reboot with nomodeset in grub.
<agura> I am new to lubuntu having problems with prelude-manager.  When I shut the computer down it tells me that prelude-manager is disabled, and I should adjust config. However when in put in the command 'config' I get a suggestion of several different commands: fconfig, zconfig, vconfig and mconfig and none seems connocted to prelude-manager.  My overall goal is to get snort working and all my problems seem related to that.
<Buzzby> Can anyone help me get sound workin in Lubuntu, please?  Profiler says my sound is  ICH - SiS SI7012
<Buzzby> Is anyone here?
<Buzzby> brb I wanna reboot.
<redtape-renegade> Hi there .. there is meeting tonight at 8pm to 9pm UTC on #ubuntu-meeting although the last *agenda* was set on July 12th 2012 https://dl.dropbox.com/u/55128914/Lubuntu%20docs/cyberdruifATgmail.com.png
<redtape-renegade> Unit 193, Is anyone going to be present for this ??
<redtape-renegade> Thought I'd ask as you are a moderator on the channel.
<pPillow> Bonjour tut le monde
<pPillow> Y a-t-il quelqu'un ici parlant français et pouvant m'aider car je ne peux dépasser la version 12.04de Lubuntu (ni en mise à niveauni en installation CD)
<pPillow> à chaque fois je termine par un écran noir au démarrage,la touche maj m'affihe le grub mais je ne peux aller plus loin ((sauf chosir une version plus ancienne)
<pPillow> Personne ? dommage et merci.
<hateball> !fr | pPillow
<ubottu> pPillow: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<pPillow> Merci Bye
<Josssse> Hello guys. Is there a way I can gvfs-open article.pdf such that it doesn't come back to the front? I looked unsuccesfully for options in the gvfs-open manpage.
<michel__> what does chmod do?
<genii-around> micahg_: chmod is the command which lets you alter the read/write/execute permissions of a file or directory
 * genii-around sips more coffee and makes a note to always doublecheck the tab-complete
<mateobur> Hello
<GeorgeIoak2> i've written my own udev rule for when a usb drive get's plugged in but lubuntu is still mounting the drive even though all the options in pcmanfm->preferences->volume management are not checked
<GeorgeIoak2> i don't see any other udev rules so where else could it be that is mounting the usb drive?
<GeorgeIoak2> anyone know what's being called when the system is auto mounting usb drives?
<bennypr0fane> hello, I was trying to activate an Nvidia graphics driver from Jockey, but I get an error saying: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf is invalid" See my xorg.conf here: http://pastie.org/6155231 I can't tell what the problem is, looks ok to me
<bennypr0fane> GeorgeIoak2 maybe mount?
<bennypr0fane> it'd have to be a service, right?
<GeorgeIoak2>  but i'm trying to find what is causing the system to automount drives so i can run my own udev rule
<bennypr0fane> fstab is where stuff is mounted permanently
<bennypr0fane> /etc/fstab
<GeorgeIoak2> it's jst that in pcmanfm there's settings to tell it not to mount drives but now that i write this i guess that's not for the system
<bennypr0fane> you done some googling? fstab, mount, media, are the keywords come to my mind
<bennypr0fane> so you want them to NOT automount?
<GeorgeIoak2> correct, i don't want the usb drive to auto mount so my udev runs which mounts it, copies some files and then amounts the drive
<bennypr0fane> try take a look https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<bennypr0fane> (dude why are those httpS ?)
<GeorgeIoak2> bennypr0fane: thanks, i'll look at fstab
<bennypr0fane> would you wnat that udev rule to be permament? i.e. persistent across reboots?
<bennypr0fane> I don't suppose you speak/read German? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/udev
<GeorgeIoak2> any chance anyone knows how to get the midori browser to run in fullscreen? my script launches it with "midori -e Fullscreen &" but it seems like that switch is a toggle so 1 time it's FS, the next time it's window
<bennypr0fane> F11?
<GeorgeIoak2> bennypr0fane: yes, permanent, i placed my UDEV rule in /etc/udev/rules.d
<GeorgeIoak2> but it needs to always automatically go FS, it's for a kiosk
<bennypr0fane> this looks interesting too: http://askubuntu.com/questions/1644/mounting-a-usb-disk-in-a-permanent-location
<GeorgeIoak2> i tried chromium-browser with --kiosk but it had some odd errors that i saw others had so i switched to midori
<bennypr0fane> what's a kiosk?
<GeorgeIoak2> a system in a store for customers to watch demos
<bennypr0fane> I don't use Midori anymore, used to keep crashing for no reason
<bennypr0fane> tried anything else, or you definitely settled on midori?
<GeorgeIoak2> no, don't really care, as long as it can play html5 videos and always go fs and somewhat lock the user out
<bennypr0fane> SRware Iron is a de-googlified version of Chromium - nice and light, but might have the same bugs
<bennypr0fane> I believe Opera should a great choice for that, as long as you make sure your desired website likes it
<GeorgeIoak2> haven't tried opera on lubuntu but was going to be my 3rd choice
<bennypr0fane> it's more stable than Midori and html5 support is definitely given, can't say anything about its *quality* though
<bennypr0fane> Fullscreen launch should be a breeze
<GeorgeIoak2> that's what i thought but nothing but troubles on such assummed to be simple stuff
<bennypr0fane> and they have been pointing to the fact of focussing on html5 support in past releases, like advertising pure-html5 games that run smoothly in Opera and such
<bennypr0fane> hahha
<bennypr0fane> you're right
<bennypr0fane> you can tell I'm kindof a fan of Opera, but it doesn't play nice with some sites, and it sorta stronlgy dislikes flash video
<GeorgeIoak2> seems stupid but if i just go into the menus of midori and turn menus and stuff off, go full screen, then close it the next time it opens like that. if you give the "-e Fullscreen" it definitely toggles FS mode and doesn't accept a 0/1 option
<GeorgeIoak2> yeah, opera on my phone seemed nice
<bennypr0fane> android?
<GeorgeIoak2> yep
<bennypr0fane> I believe that would be Java then
<GeorgeIoak2> how about a way to turn off the mouse pointer? the system has a touch screen so I don't want a pointer on the screen
<bennypr0fane> there's an IRC channel on opera.net #opera
<Burnsworthy> Hi #lubuntu, I'm having some installation problems with 12.04 on an older machine. Is there anyone around who wouldn't mind lending a hand?
<bennypr0fane> they should be able to tell you more
<bennypr0fane> Burnsworthy be more specific, then you'll see ;-)
<krilkov> Help? I lost my task bar thing in lubuntu, how can I get it back?
<GeorgeIoak2> yeah, i'm on midori now and asked the question there. seems like the config file for midori tackles things a little differently so that might work
<susr_> sorry. Lost my task bar at the bottom of Lubuntu. Was there a reply to that answer?
<Burnsworthy> Ok, to specify - I'm installing the iso onto a flash drive with linuxlive, and attempting to boot from it. However, when I do this, immediately after the various BIOS screens, at the point where the installation menu should be appearing, I'm instead getting a 'line' of moving underscores travelling across the bottom of my screen, occassionally interspered with fast moving 'smiley faces' travelling up the way. (At least, that's w
<Burnsworthy> these continues indefinately.
<Burnsworthy> *these continue indefinately, as far as I can tell.
<Burnsworthy> I've installed ubuntu 10.04 on my netbook before with no problems, and I'm following the same process for this install.
<bennypr0fane> krilkov are you susr_ or you just happen to have the exact same question?
<bennypr0fane> I believ LXpanel is the name of what you're looking for
<bennypr0fane> Burnsworthy that sounds really weird
<Burnsworthy> Just what I didn't want to hear... Haha.
<bennypr0fane> maybe you used a diffrerent version of Linuxlive to mount the image last time
<bennypr0fane> ?
<GeorgeIoak2> freenode hung up on me
<bennypr0fane> wow, never happened to me before
<wxl> susr_: did you get an answer?
<Burnsworthy> All that updated this time I used it was the compatability list, and that didn't contain any of the distro's I've been trying to install.
<bennypr0fane> that's in Windows, right? You on Windows right now?
<GeorgeIoak2> no, this is on a mac (my irc)
<GeorgeIoak2> just using web chat.freenode.net
<bennypr0fane> No, I was asking Burnsworthy: (1. are you on windows and 2.) did you use the newest version of LiLi, or the same one as before with Ubuntu 10.04?
<GeorgeIoak2> looking at this page, https://github.com/MobilityLab/TransitScreen/wiki/Raspberry-Pi (not running a RPi but it's interesting for what I want to do
<bennypr0fane> ...except the RPi takes roughly half a year to ship
<Burnsworthy> I'm currently on the pc I'm trying to update to ubuntu, running XP. The pc I'm using for LiLi is Vista. I also have a netbook running Ubuntu 10.04 however, should I try making a boot drive from there?
<Burnsworthy> And yes, I believe so. I'll check, one moment.
<Burnsworthy> LiLi updated to 2.8 when I opened it today. The last time I used it was the latest release at that time, which was a few months ago.
<bennypr0fane> I trust Linux more for this kind of task (like creating a boot medium), it just seems to screw up less. LiLi is only for Win I believe. In Ubuntu, you could use Unetbootin
<Burnsworthy> Yeah, I'm fairly sure I've got that on there. I'll give it a go.
<bennypr0fane> Burnsworthy my checklist would be: 1.) is the downloaded iso ok? (md5sum it or such) 2.) after creating the boot medium, check its integrity - all Ubuntu installers should have an option for that on the first screen 3.) you never get to that screen, make sure you booted from that flash drive and not sth else
<Burnsworthy> LiLi tells me it's ok when I attempt to load it for creating a boot drive. 2: N/A. 3. I'm definately booting from the flash - I've gone via BIOS boot order, and using wubi.exe on the drive itself.
<bennypr0fane> 4.) maybe the iso you used is hybrid and already contained a bootloader. then I don't know if LiLi or Unetbootin handle it correctly because they would add the bootloader to the drive by default
<Burnsworthy> Could LiLi be giving a false positive then?
<bennypr0fane> oops, wubi.exe could be not the best way to go
<Burnsworthy> 4. Possibly. It's the iso directly from the lubuntu site, if that makes any difference.
<Burnsworthy> No? What should I be doing instead? Not including changing the boot order, of course.
<bennypr0fane> ad 4.) if the Lubuntu installation instruction tell you to use a program like LiLi or Unetbootin for mounting the iso, then it's not bootable (not hybrid) and you should be fine.
<bennypr0fane> iirc, wubi.exe is for installing Ubuntu straight out of windows, right? without the need to create a separate installation medium/boot from it
<bennypr0fane> but last/first time I tried using it is loooong ago
<bennypr0fane> it failed and I was discouraged from using it
<Burnsworthy> Yeah, that's correct. I booted straight from bios last time, so I never had to deal with it.
<bennypr0fane> so what, you tried to mount the wubi.exe to the flash drive and tried to boot that?
<bennypr0fane> bcs I think it's not meant for that. Wouldn't surprise me if it gives you a funny result
<bennypr0fane> Burnsworthy are you trying to install Lubuntu or Ubuntu?
<Burnsworthy> No, definately not. I used LiLi to extract the downloaded iso onto the drive, which included wubi.exe. I'm just reformatting the flash in preparation for using my netbook. I'm trying to install Lubuntu.
<Burnsworthy> When I tried to install Ubuntu 12.10 previously, I got the same error. I assumed it was due to this pc only having 256mb of RAM. Evidently not...
<Burnsworthy> Hence the attempt to use Lubuntu, since it seems to have been built for that sort of thing.
<bennypr0fane> where'd you download that iso? what's the filename?
<Burnsworthy> Straight from the lubuntu section of the Ubuntu main site. The filename is lubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386
<Burnsworthy> .iso
<bennypr0fane> something's messed up here. 1.) wubi is not for Lubuntu and 2.) that file is not wubi
<bennypr0fane> post the link where you downloaded it?
<Burnsworthy> Will do. one second.
<Burnsworthy> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.10/release/lubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Burnsworthy> that link's straight from lubuntu.net
<Burnsworthy> Could it be LiLi thats adding in wubi in some way?
<bennypr0fane> What makes you think Wubi is anywhere in the process?
<bennypr0fane> you downloaded from this site? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<bennypr0fane> If you did (and also if you didn't), read from top to bottom. it also includes the information that 256 ram is probably too little and you should download the alternate installer instead of the desktop one
<Burnsworthy> Because it appears on the boot usb. Not from that, from lubuntu.net, which has the link I posted on the front page. However, I assumed that that meant simply that I should boot from BIOS. I'll look into that though.#
<Burnsworthy> Hm. Yeah, I see now. That was a daft mistake...
<Burnsworthy> Thanks for all your help. I'll be back if I have any more problems.
<bennypr0fane> good luck
<Burnsworthy> Thanks again.
<bennypr0fane> no problem
<redtape-renegade> bennypr0fane:  Hi there .. there is meeting tonight at 8pm to 9pm UTC on #ubuntu-meeting although the last *agenda* was set on July 12th 2012 https://dl.dropbox.com/u/55128914/Lubuntu%20docs/cyberdruifATgmail.com.png
<redtape-renegade> Is anyone going to be present for this ??
<bennypr0fane> redtape-renegade what kind of a meeting is that?
<redtape-renegade> I think it's just a Lubuntu -general update-meetiing
<bennypr0fane> looks like "Lubuntu-team"meeting
<bennypr0fane> not me...
<redtape-renegade> oh Ok .. Thanx .. I'll be sure to let others know.
<Burnsworthy> Hm. Now I'm having trouble with the boot usb. Trying to access it gets me a lovely error...
<bennypr0fane> big one? paste to pastebin.com small one? post it here
<Burnsworthy> How big is big? It's a couple of lines.
<bennypr0fane> 2-3 is ok for in-chat. more should go pastebin
<bennypr0fane> btw here's a more detailed set of instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStickQuick
<Burnsworthy> Just to be sure: http://pastebin.com/AiWCifJD
<bennypr0fane> I've had faulty boot drives resulting from directly overwriting a ready one, so now I always completley reformat the flash drive before mounting the iso
<bennypr0fane> sorry I don't know what that means. at what point do you get the error? which application gives it?
<Burnsworthy> Yeah, I've been doing that as well. The only time I didn't was on the first try, where I had a lot of data on the drive already. I transferred it all to an external before the second go though.
<Burnsworthy> Whenever I try to open the disk or do anything to it (inc format) when using ubuntu 10.04. It seems to be working fine on vista.
<Burnsworthy> Then again, I need to use linux in order to install the iso...
<bennypr0fane> so, what, the file manager gives you this error when you try to open the flash drive?
<bennypr0fane> It's not said that you *need* to use Linux for it. I only meant I've been finding it more reliable
<Burnsworthy> Yep. Nothing happens if I try to open from the home screen, anything else: that.
<bennypr0fane> ah, now I remmebered no5 on my personal checklist: try a different flash drive. maybe this one's just broken
<Burnsworthy> That's true enough. And we've established I've been using the wrong iso anyway, so I'll give it another go with LiLi.
<bennypr0fane> (btw checklist not necessarily in that order)
<bennypr0fane> LiLi, and the alternate iso, and another flash drive if you have one
<bennypr0fane> or any combination of these alternatives :-D
<Burnsworthy> My other flashes are either broken, too small, or inaccessible due to distance right now...
<bennypr0fane> trial and error is tough on the nerves, but we have nothing better...
<bennypr0fane> ah, and another one for the list: are you sure your PC supports booting from USB?
<Burnsworthy> Yep. I'm kept going by the fact I haven't been forced back to dvds yet. They're either scratched or contain useless backup files that I shouldn't get rid of.
<Burnsworthy> Yes, as it appears as an option in the BIOS
<bennypr0fane> well then try LiLi, new iso, this flash drive
<bennypr0fane> don't forget to reformat
<Burnsworthy> I mean, how scratched can a bunch of disks get - I haven't moved them for 6 years...
<bennypr0fane> all else fails, you may just have to resort to a cd
<bennypr0fane> maybe they were broken from the start
<Burnsworthy> I dread to think...
<Burnsworthy> Possibly, aye
<bennypr0fane> Burnsworthy your 10.04 is still working normally? Internet is up and everything? If so, consider this: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/upgrade-to-ubuntu-12-04-from-ubuntu-10-04-via-the-terminal/
<bennypr0fane> official instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades
<bennypr0fane> hello, I was trying to activate an Nvidia graphics driver from Jockey, but I get an error saying: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf is invalid" See my xorg.conf here: http://pastie.org/6155231 I can't tell what the problem is, looks ok to me
<Burnsworthy> Yep, 10.04 is still working fine - I'm using it right now. I'd upgrade, but 10.04 works fine, and I'm fairly sure 12.04 will be incompatible until I upgrade the hardware. It's XP I'm looking to install lubuntu on however, otherwise I likely wouldn't be here, haha.
<bennypr0fane> your 10.04 is Ubuntu, and you want 12.04 to be Lubuntu, yes?
<Burnsworthy> Yep. 2 different pcs.
<bennypr0fane> oh, your leaving the 10.04 alone, and 12.04 goes on the other machine
<bennypr0fane> yes?
<Burnsworthy> Correct
<bennypr0fane> btw even for Lubuntu 256mb seems very little to me
<bennypr0fane> Bodhi linux is pretty much the lightest distro I know with a full desktop environment (E17), but that takes a little getting used to. It's Ubuntu based though
<Burnsworthy> Yeah, it's certainly at the lower end. I've heard it will run alright however - I might have a look at Bohdi though, thanks for the tip.
<Ez0v3rR1d3> i have a question any ideas
<Ez0v3rR1d3> i need to get adobe after effects or an equivalent program on lubuntu
<Burnsworthy> Trying to use the alternate iso with LiLi - it's not on the compatibility list, it's going to try and use the same install parameters as for 'Regular Linux'
<Burnsworthy> Do you think that will be acceptable? I'll give it a go anyway, see what happens.
<Ez0v3rR1d3> how can i get adobe after effects to work or what is a good choice
<Burnsworthy> I haven't used adobe AE before, but looking at a summary of it, I'm concerned that if you're having to run lubuntu, then your hardware won't be cut out for adobe after effects. However I'm neither a lubuntu expert, nor an AE user, so apply salt as nescessary.
<bennypr0fane> Burnsworthy LiLi should have an option to make it use an iso of your choice. Just point it to your iso and the correct location of your flash drive and you shuold be fine
<bennypr0fane> Ez0v3rR1d3 what is adobe AE for?
<Burnsworthy> That's what I did. The iso isn't in the compatibility list within LiLi, so it's mounting it as if it were standard linux.
<Ez0v3rR1d3> i make movies and had ae for my video editing and stuff but when i switched with linux i lost everything and just now starting over
<bennypr0fane> sounds alright
<bennypr0fane> ...@Burnsworthy
<Burnsworthy> @bennypr0fane Oops, sorry. Thanks for the tip.
<Burnsworthy> Oh. Well, that was embarrassing. Let me just go and test my boot usb.
<bennypr0fane> Ez0v3rR1d3 don't really know about video editing. maybe you should find a more specialised channel
<bennypr0fane> Burnsworthy what tip?
<Ez0v3rR1d3> any idea on better channel #lubuntu not sure #ubuntu the same response
<Kuroda_Shun> whats the best way to join windows shares to grep log files
<GeorgeIoak2> can't find where the system has set to auto mount usb thumb drives, it isn't in fstab
<wxl> GeorgeIoak2: yeah that's kind of funky unfortunately
<wxl> GeorgeIoak2: try looking in ~/.gvfs or /media
<Burnsworthy> Great success. I burned the iso direct to a dvd with an external dvd drive. It's now merrily checking memory pre-install. Thanks for all your help
<wxl> Kuroda_Shun: you want to do what now?
<Kuroda_Shun> i want to grep log files from several different servers throughout my day... but dont know how to get to the window shares
<Kuroda_Shun> i just changed my work laptop to lubunti. I use to be able to rdesktop to a server and map a tsclient when i did,,, now it doesn't work.. what am I missing
<Kuroda_Shun> *lubuntu
<Unit193> Kuroda_Shun: I recommend you use xfreerdp, works better than rdesktop.  Can also use remmina for a gui frontend to it.  I don't know what your problem may be, but's the output if you run rdesktop from the terminal?
<wxl> you could mount the shares on samba too but that may be more work than what you want to do
<Kuroda_Shun> i have like 30 rdesktop scripts. i like working in a shell all day so I dont want a gui to poke through. I liked remmina but too much setup,,
<Unit193> Ah, understandable.
<Kuroda_Shun> i have my main log server mapped.. but i would like to be able to his a share without editing a file
<Kuroda_Shun> and adding a name/ip
<wxl> i'm having trouble grokking what you're saying
<Kuroda_Shun> i would prefer having my tsclient working again more than hitting shares,, I also work from a windows machine so i can wait to grep logs from these servers
<wxl> wll i geuss that's an rdesktop question; wish i could be of more help
<Kuroda_Shun> no worries.. im missing something simple im sure
<Kuroda_Shun> just a new setup... taking time to work out exactly what I want...
<jusr> where can I find a good command line resource, one that would be useful for begginers?
<wxl> oh hm
<genii-around> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommandLineResources
<jusr> in lubuntu, how can I put the command line terminal on the panel?
<wxl> jusr: right click on the part of the panel that has all the apps and click application launch bar. then under accessories, select lxterminal and click add and close and you're good
<jusr> Thank you!
<wxl> np
<wxl> let me know if you need further help
<wxl> or more specific issues with bash
<jusr> Trying to hold back on this untill the kids are gone so I can focus. Thanks again
<wxl> np
<redtape-renegade> !shutter
<redtape-renegade> !Shutter
<redtape-renegade> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<redtape-renegade> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bulletrulz> hey guys i have a problem with plank
<wxl> bulletrulz: considering this is not part of lubuntu have you thoguht of asking #plank ?
<bulletrulz> wxl, yeah i have but they didnt awnser
<wxl> bulletrulz: well i don't use it and it's a crap shoot as to whether or not anyone else here does. you may have better luck on #ubuntu. the general rule on irc though is to be patient and your answer will come.
<wxl> bulletrulz: …especially if you ask the right people (like the channel that specifically deals with that thing)
<wxl> bulletrulz: that being said you're welcome to ask
<Inferis> Power manager reccomendation for lxde?
#lubuntu 2013-02-14
<Shrewsbury> hey, I'm having trouble getting the installer to see the disk I wish to install to
<holstein> Shrewsbury: i would test it.. i would remove the installer from the equation,and just try seeing the disk from anything
<holstein> i would try a diagnostic CD such as the ultimate boot cd, or just a gparted disc
<GeorgeIoak2> Working on an Intel Atom machine and was trying to speed things up some and installed matchbox as well as a new user. I want o go back to LXDE and auto login but can't find out how
<GeorgeIoak2> i see /etc/gdm/custom.conf has autologin choice but which dm will be used?
<GeorgeIoak2> so i can modify /etc/gdm/custom.conf and change which user auto logins but my original user is using matchbox. how do i change it back to lighted OR how can I get a script to auto run in matchbox?
<GeorgeIoak2> so what determines which dm is run at login, is that in a X config somewhere?
<bulletrulz> hey is it possible for a diffrent menu in lxde like cardapio
<GeorgeIoak2> so in /etc/X11default-display-manager I see /usr/sbin/gdm if I comment out that line will I boot to the console and then I could run something like "matchbox-window-manager &" or am i missing something?
<GeorgeIoak2> OK, commenting that line didn't give me a console so I had to ssh in and change the file back. So I'm still looking for help on this please.
<GeorgeIoak2> guess I'll keep typing, if nothing else it'll be a log. so I can change /etc/X11/default-disply-manager to /usr/sbin/lightdm but I still get this desktop with tabs across the top (Internet-Work-Learn-Play-Preferences) is that matchbox?
<GeorgeIoak2> i see /usr/bin/ssh-agent /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session /usr/bin/startlubuntu-netbook so I'm guessing I've somehow enabled lubuntu-netbook instead of standard lubuntu?
<GeorgeIoak2> but i don't know what called that process
<GeorgeIoak2> if i'm right and i'm boting into Lubuntu-Netbook instead of Lubuntu I still can't see how to change it
<holstein> bulletrulz: sure
<holstein> bulletrulz: lemme research what "cardapio" is, and i'll let you know if i think that works easily
<holstein> GeorgeIoak2: maybe you just have autologin going on
<holstein> GeorgeIoak2: what i usually do is blow out the /home .config and test
<holstein> GeorgeIoak2: maybe you can purge and undo what you have done
<holstein> GeorgeIoak2: if you dont know what you are logging into, you can take a screenshot
<GeorgeIoak2> i just disabled the auto login, saw that in fact netbook was the default choice so i slected lubuntu, got to the desktop, changed the lighted.conf file back to auto login and that seemed to work
<holstein> GeorgeIoak2: i find, if i have autologin enabled.. it'll just auto login to whatever the default session is
<GeorgeIoak2> but what file is supposed to hold what session you want to boot into, i looked at /etc/lxdm/default.conf and it said lunbuntu
<holstein> i havent needed to get that in depth with it
<GeorgeIoak2> i seem to always uncover some weird situations
<holstein> well, i dont think you uncovered anything.. i think you changed the functionality, which is fine.. but you should expect "weird" situations
<GeorgeIoak2> like now when i launch chromium in --kiosk mode it's not full screen and looks like the window is shifted off screen in the upper left corner
<holstein> maybe 'ps ax | grep lxsession' would help you find what you are looking for
<GeorgeIoak2> yeah, that's how i knew it was booted into netbook
<holstein> GeorgeIoak2: again, feel free to take screenshots, might help with the chromium "issue"
<GeorgeIoak2> ok, let me check something. i see a bunch of org.freedesktop.DBus.Error ... when I ran Chromium from the CL
<holstein> i would make sure you are running chromium stable, and you are up to date
<GeorgeIoak2> and a "your preferences cannot be read" when i start Chromium. Can I just mv the .config/Chromium folder?
<holstein> can you? sure.. might wnat to sort out why your config is broken though
<GeorgeIoak2> yeah, moving allows it to recreate it. i still get those dubs error messages. need to see if it goes real full screen now
<GeorgeIoak2> r/dubs/dbus
<holstein> try just hitting f11
<holstein> dont troubleshoot fullscreen and kiosk mode together
<GeorgeIoak2> does print-screen take a snapshot?
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1521606
<holstein> scrot installed?
<holstein> i dont have actual native lubuntu running in front of me
<GeorgeIoak2> what my goal is is to get this to boot into chromium in kiosk mode, but you're right, 1 thing at a time. i just rebooted and i i have chrome off to the side, scrot is not installed but i can drop out and install it
<GeorgeIoak2> looks like scrot is installed
<holstein> should be by default... should be in the menu... "take screenshot" or something like that
<holstein> printscreen works for me, but i have a custom setup
<GeorgeIoak2> don't see it listed in the menu
<holstein> GeorgeIoak2: cool.. i wouldnt lose sleep over finding it.. nor taking a screenshot.. im sure you'll sort it out if you need to
<GeorgeIoak2> holstein: ok here's i think the problem
<GeorgeIoak2> i needed chromium to run at boot so in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf i added a call to run a scrip which basically has line that runs chrome
<GeorgeIoak2> but since that script is run as root chromium complained that it can't be run as root
<holstein> it shouldnt
<GeorgeIoak2> well i assumed it was since chrome complained
<holstein> no, i mean, it shouldnt be run as root
<holstein> i wouldnt run a browser as root
<GeorgeIoak2> i added a --user-data-dir=/home/onq/.config/chromium to the startup line
<GeorgeIoak2> i don't want to run it as root. i just need it to run on bootup
<holstein> sure.., why not just ~/.config/autostart ?
<GeorgeIoak2> now i see some files in /.config/chrmium has root/root instead of onq/onq
<holstein> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LXDE#Autostart_Programs though the locations might be different
<GeorgeIoak2> i tried autostart and had problems
<holstein> GeorgeIoak2: yeah, you'll want to blow that out again, and *not* run *any* browser as root
<GeorgeIoak2> let me try again
<holstein> GeorgeIoak2: running a browser at boot as root is a problem
<GeorgeIoak2> so is desktop the only way to get an app to run at boot? i tried init.d and that didn't work
<holstein> i dont use LXDE on here, but i have openbox... and i have a custom autostart
<holstein> GeorgeIoak2: ?
<holstein> GeorgeIoak2: just add it to the autostart
<GeorgeIoak2> meaning copy the application and modify the file once in startup
<holstein> i would just add it to startup
<holstein> i'll find mind and show you..
<GeorgeIoak2> go to /usr/share/applications and copy the app you want
<GeorgeIoak2> place the copied app in /home/onq/.config/autostart
<holstein> i did mine in my user /home
<holstein> ~/.config/openbox/autostart
<GeorgeIoak2> really?
<holstein> for example..
<holstein> ## tint panel
<holstein> (sleep 1 && tint2) &
<holstein> GeorgeIoak2: should be able to do that with lxde as well.. per user.. simple
<holstein> (sleep 3 && conky) & starts conky
<GeorgeIoak2> ok, i only see /home/onq/.config/openbox and nothing below tha except for a lubuntu-rc.xml file
<holstein> ~/.config/lxsession/LXDE/autostart
<holstein> from the link i gave https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LXDE#Autostart_Programs
<holstein> the "second method"
<holstein> The second method is to use a ~/.config/lxsession/LXDE/autostart file. This file is not a shell script, but each line represents a command to be executed, if a line begins with a @ symbol, the command following the @ will be automatically re-executed if it crashes. For example, to execute lxterminal and leafpad automatically at startup:
<holstein> so you could add (sleep 10 && chromium-browser --kiosk) &
<holstein> or something like that...
<GeorgeIoak2> so putting a .conf file in this directory is the proper way to do it ~/.config/lxsession/LXDE/autostart
<holstein> GeorgeIoak2: i literally edit the file named "autostart"
<GeorgeIoak2> does it get added into the desktop.conf file or you create a new .conf file?
<holstein> it gets started.. the commands you put in the file "autostart"
<holstein> its not a script... its just lines that get excecuted
<holstein> not as root
<holstein> just as that user... per session.. for that users only
<holstein> i think its prefect for what i can tell you are trying to do
<GeorgeIoak2> ok, i have a autostart directory but no autostart file under the ~/.config directory
<holstein>  ~/.config/lxsession/LXDE/autostart
<holstein> ^^ thats what i would try. or the lubuntu equivalent
<GeorgeIoak2> only thing in that directory is a desktop.conf file
<GeorgeIoak2> under lxsession is a Lubuntu and a LXDE directory
<holstein> GeorgeIoak2: i might run "locate autostart"
<holstein> GeorgeIoak2: i just dont have a stock lubuntu install in front of me at the moment to give you the actual particulars
<GeorgeIoak2> ok
<GeorgeIoak2> only thing under the .config directory is that autostart directory
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/81383/how-can-i-add-new-autostart-programs-in-lubuntu
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604211
<holstein> http://superuser.com/questions/146457/how-do-i-add-startup-applications-in-lubuntu-lxde
<holstein> etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart might be a good place to try
<GeorgeIoak2> that first link is what i originally tried
<holstein> ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart is suggested, and looks like what i would do
<GeorgeIoak2> i see a /etc/xdg/openbox/autostart file, out of curiosity
<holstein> GeorgeIoak2: lubuntu 12.10?
<GeorgeIoak2> i believe so, it was a new install the other day
<holstein> GeorgeIoak2: please confirm...
<holstein> lsb_release -a
<GeorgeIoak2> sorry brain is dead, i know it's a 3.5.0-23-generic kernel
<holstein> GeorgeIoak2: in the terminal, you can run the command i listed above
<GeorgeIoak2> 12.10
<holstein> i have 4 minutes left on the download... and i'll install and create an autostarting kiosking chromium with you
<GeorgeIoak2> so i don't have that autostart file under lxsession, i guess i just create ti and assume it's OK?
<holstein> GeorgeIoak2: i dont have lubuntu 12.10 running anywhere nor have i downloaded it
<GeorgeIoak2> holstein: thanks, above and beyond!
<GeorgeIoak2> going to give the autostart directory try first since it's just copying and pasting the "app"
<GeorgeIoak2> ok, just did that and chrom started but i get a window pop up that says "system program problem detected
<holstein> GeorgeIoak2: are you wanting chrome, or chromium?
<GeorgeIoak2> ok, this might be left over from my experiments because the detail of the problem says it's from matchbox-panel-manager so i'm going to remove that
<GeorgeIoak2> sorry i think chromium is better but i honestly don't know i tried everything and chromium seems to take the least cpu
<holstein> "better" is a matter of opinion.. im going to set up chromium
<holstein> since that is what you want'
<GeorgeIoak2> well this is running a video full screen at 1366x768 so it's eating up the cpu. i actually saw like 140% with midori and opera and fir fox while chromium was ~70%
<GeorgeIoak2> i'll use whatever will play the video and html5 pages full screen
<holstein> GeorgeIoak2: your graphics hardware might decitate that
<GeorgeIoak2> oh it definitely does. doesn't seem like there's H/W accelerated video drivers for the Intel GMA3150
<holstein> doesnt have to be. im  just saying the browser might not be the bottle neck
<GeorgeIoak2> i don't think it really has as big an impact as playing the video
<holstein> so, what might play video and html5 pages fullscreen might be other hardware.. not a software solution (or better drivers)
<holstein> i dont think either.. i just test, and see
<GeorgeIoak2> it's all about the hardware/driver combination. take the raspberry pi, you can use it to play 1080P 'cause it's got h/w accelerated video but try to use it as a desktop and you'll poke along. but for $35...
<holstein> its the driver
<holstein> there is support that that hardware, so it works
<holstein> its that simple
<holstein> it gest that acceeratled video from the driver support
<GeorgeIoak2> yeah and this case intel didn't provide *nix drivers
<holstein> if you have that driver support, you get a nice experience.. if not, i dont care what browser you try.. you might always have crap performance
<holstein> GeorgeIoak2: usually, they are included in the kernel
<GeorgeIoak2> general driver is there but it doesn't appear that the drver is written for h/w accelrated video playback
<holstein> GeorgeIoak2: test it.. it wont "appear" any different
<holstein> GeorgeIoak2: try something 3d and see.. the drivers intel provide and usually just in the kernel
<GeorgeIoak2> i doubt any 3d would run on this machine
<GeorgeIoak2> another oddity, in Xfce Power Manager it's set to Shutdown when power button is pushed but it's asking instead
<holstein> GeorgeIoak2: doubt?
<holstein> GeorgeIoak2: 3d runs on all my intel chips just fine usually
<holstein> GeorgeIoak2: you are not in xfce
<GeorgeIoak2> but remember this is intel atom, i think 425 series so its not evel dual core
<holstein> GeorgeIoak2: i wouldnt "overthink" the little things.. the appeal of lxde is that its light
<GeorgeIoak2> true
<holstein> GeorgeIoak2: im talking the graphics chips.. not cpu
<holstein> i have an old netbook that does 3d... an old eeepc 900
<GeorgeIoak2> i remember seeing the power button setting somewhere...
<holstein> GeorgeIoak2: again. i wouldnt expect that from LXDE
<GeorgeIoak2> yeah, you're right, as long as the graphics supports it and those netbooks had small screens which helped
<holstein> GeorgeIoak2: its intel...
<GeorgeIoak2> you mean the power button setting, i could have sworn it used to power off the machine
<holstein> GeorgeIoak2: and you can add pcackages and make it work now
<GeorgeIoak2> been going at this machine all day, it's worn me down
<holstein> GeorgeIoak2: well, you should come here *before*
<GeorgeIoak2> i was on most of the day and everyone was sleeping
<GeorgeIoak2> ok, looks like the autostart program is working now. do you know of an easy way to change the boot screen to a logo instead of lubuntu?
<GeorgeIoak2> i think i remember seeing something ..
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1669934
<GeorgeIoak2> so it looks like plymouth-manager can do it...
<GeorgeIoak2> off to try it
<holstein> GeorgeIoak2: enjoy! im off
<holstein> i'll just keep this VM of lubuntu around for later
<GeorgeIoak2> yeah, i'm nt done yet ;)
<GeorgeIoak2> i see a bunch of plymouth-theme but not plymouth-manager
<agura> I am new to lubuntu having problems with prelude-manager.  When I shut the computer down it tells me that prelude-manager is disabled, and I should adjust config. However when in put in the command 'config' I get a suggestion of several different commands: fconfig, zconfig, vconfig and mconfig and none seems connocted to prelude-manager.  My overall goal is to get snort working and all my problems seem related to that.
<holstein> agura: i dont use snort or prelude-manager.. i think what is meant by "adjust config" is just that.. the prelude-manager config file
<holstein> usually in ~/.config somewhere
<holstein> http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Prelude looks about right
<holstein> agura: i would look into backtrack documentation.. you wont get much help in the ubuntu specific channels on specific extra added in packages that we dont really maintain
<holstein> agura: you can also try the bigger channels since this has nothing to do with lxde or lubuntu specificially
<agura> sorry, what is backtrack documentation?
<agura> as I am new to this, what are the bigger channels?
<holstein> agura: lets just say, the documentation and support avenues related to that particular hardware, since i am not familiar with them
<holstein> agura: you are in lubuntu.. ubuntu + LXDE = lubuntu.. .you are not asking about anything specific to LXDE, so, you could try #ubuntu
<agura> ok, thanks
<GeorgeIoak2> i've got a UDEV rule setup to call a script when a USB drive is plugged in. The script mounts the drive, copies the new files over and then restarts the browser. problem is that the script will be run as root since it's called by UDEV
<holstein> GeorgeIoak2: you *dont* want to run a browser as root
<GeorgeIoak2> does anyone happen to know how i can issue a command in a script under a different user
<holstein> you shouldnt need to restart a browser to plug in a USB stick
<GeorgeIoak2> holstein: yep, i know that, that's why i'm thiking how to change the script
<holstein> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<holstein> http://www.cyberciti.biz/open-source/command-line-hacks/linux-run-command-as-different-user/
<GeorgeIoak2> let me back up
<GeorgeIoak2> or let me read your link
<GeorgeIoak2> so it looks like if I change the command to runuser -l  userNameHere -c chromium-browser --kiosk that hopefully will work
<GeorgeIoak2> FYI, the reason I want to do this is so that someone can walk up, plug a drive in (with a special "key file) and the system will know to copy the new files over onto the system and restart the browser with the new files. the system is run all offline with local files
<holstein> i cant imagine why the browser would need to restart.. but go for it
<GeorgeIoak2> because it will delete the index.html file so my plan is to run a "standby video loop", kill the browser, copy the files, restart the browser, kill the standby video
<GeorgeIoak2> got any clues why i can play a video with mplayer and/or gnome-mplayer in a window but if i try to make them go full screen they crash
<GeorgeIoak2> holstein: looking at processes and I see xfce4-power-manager and use/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xfce4/xfconf/xfconfd running. thought you said i wouldn't be using xfce?
<GeorgeIoak2> holstein: there isn't any runuser available for ubuntu?
<Noskcaj> who forgot to change the lubuntu default wallpaper?
<Noskcaj> for 13.04
<Hyuristyle> wxl: hey, i managed to make skype work
<Hyuristyle> just installed pulseaudio and boom!
<Hyuristyle> now it's working fine
<pmatulis> how can i get a specific application to start maximized (a la F11)?  i'm looking at ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml but it's all gobbledygook.  can someone provide a simple example?
<holstein> pmatulis: i would just add whatever the application needs
<holstein> http://superuser.com/questions/276923/how-to-start-google-chrome-with-maximized-window is relevant about chrome with several OS's
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/36287/how-to-start-firefox-in-fullscreen-mode a nice suggestion for firefox using user profiles
<pmatulis> holstein: yeah, i guess maximize is not the right term.  indeed, i'm looking for 'fullscreen'
<pmatulis> holstein: k, got it
<holstein> pmatulis: cheers!
<Kuroda_Shun> I want to pipe a local drive to the rdesktop in remoting to.. I could do it last week,, but i re imaged my laptop from ubuntu to lubuntu and now I can not.. can you think of what I am missing?
<holstein> Kuroda_Shun: you want to "pipe a local drive"?
<genii-around> Some network share remotely mounted or so?
<Kuroda_Shun> yes. pipe or connect.. how ever you would word it.. I had it set up with -r disk:local="/home/myname/bin" now it is not connecting
<holstein> Kuroda_Shun: im not clear on what you were using to set that up.. i would set it up the same
<holstein> if it is an ssh share, then, just reconfigure that.. or samba... or whatever it was
<Ez0v3rR1d3> i have a new software any idea how to get it to run properly on my lubuntu
<Ez0v3rR1d3> i tried to open through the terminal and everything not really good with linux yet
<mysteriousdarren> what are you trying to get to work?
<Ez0v3rR1d3> i got this new video editing for linux but even in my term it wont run
<Ez0v3rR1d3> any ideas
<mysteriousdarren> what program?
<Unit193> We kind of need some details to work with here.
<Ez0v3rR1d3> cinelerra
<genii-around> Probably better off to just add cinelerra PPA
<Ez0v3rR1d3> ok how to do that
<Unit193> Could also try out pitivi or kino too.  Never used one of those though.
<genii-around> Ez0v3rR1d3: eg: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:cinelerra-ppa/ppa                      and then after this: sudo apt-get update              after this you should be able to install it normally like other prgrams
<genii-around> ( From Package Manager )
<Ez0v3rR1d3> sweet thanks genii ur awesome thats the second question u answered for me till i get to know as much as yall i will be back lol
<jusr> in the most current version of lubuntu. The bottom left most corner of the screen has the Powerdown/loggoff/hibernate/etc/etc button.  How put it back? I think I deleted it from the system.. thanks =)
<jusr> Most stable release version, my apologies.
<jusr> bottom right corner, sry. =(
<Unit193> jusr: You can compare it to the files in /usr/share/lxpanel/profile/Lubuntu
<genii-around> jusr: Posting number 10 at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1860263 may work
<GeorgeIoak2> anyone messed with .desktop files/apps? i've got mine created but i wanted to try and capture the pid of the process launched. seems like i can't use standard tactics like on the CL to pipe output to a file
<holstein> GeorgeIoak2: i said, you are not running xfce.. lubuntu can use whatever software and maybe some from xfce
<holstein> GeorgeIoak2: what do you mean by "runuser"? run as another user?
<GeorgeIoak2> hey holstein: how goes it today?
<GeorgeIoak2> yeah, couldn't find run user (as in run as another user. i'm trying sudo -u anotherusername chromium-browser now to see if i can get that to work
<GeorgeIoak2> problem is that i've got that use rule launching the script that kills the browser and has to start it back up again when all the file keeping is done. can't/don't want it to run as root and it will since this script is called from a udev rule
<holstein> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<holstein> http://www.cyberciti.biz/open-source/command-line-hacks/linux-run-command-as-different-user/
<holstein> ^^ that is what i would read
<GeorgeIoak2> runuser wasn't in the available packages that i could find but it looks like the sudo -u new name works
 * genii-around ponders su -c "startbrowserhere" username
<GeorgeIoak2> genii-around: think an su -c is better?
<holstein> GeorgeIoak2: seems like that is the suggestion that genii-around has made.. why not try it? and see if it works for you?.. "better" is a matter of opinion
<wxl> jusr: you get all figured out yet?
<GeorgeIoak2> just curious why that over -u
<genii-around> GeorgeIoak2: I tend to prefer it because in scripts you can put commands which have many spaces and switches between the quotes
<genii-around> ( or cronjobs, etc)
<GeorgeIoak2> genii-around: ok, i'll look into that, i'm by no means an expert with this stuff!
<GeorgeIoak2> holstein: picking up where i left off last night, is there an easy way to change the start up/down screen to a logo (png file)
<Kuroda_Shun> holstein: It is just a rdesktop connection... from a shell
<aeioufy> Could someone give me the official link to downloading lubuntu desktop 32bit distro, stable version cd image? iso?
<Unit193> aeioufy: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/quantal/release/lubuntu-12.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/quantal/release/lubuntu-12.10-alternate-i386.iso
<aeioufy> thanks, shoulda read the topic =)
<aeioufy> i386 is 32bit?
<Unit193> Yes.
<Unit193> amd64 is 64 bit, as is x86_64 :P
<aeioufy> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/quantal/release/lubuntu-12.10-alternate-i386.metalink ..what is this compared to your second url? i am running an intel atom 1.6ghz 1gram 250g ssd eeepc
<aeioufy> So with that, is a 32bit iso prefered over a 64 and why?
<Unit193> I'd go with 32 because you don't have very much ram.  Also, you wouldn't want .metalink unless you have a program that handles it.
<aeioufy> Unit193: I was just curious if my eeepc was running slower, using a 32bit
<aeioufy> Unit193: Thank you very much, what is a metalink btw?
<Unit193> XML download data, kind of.
<aeioufy> Ok, I thought 12.04 was stable....
<Unit193> That's Ubuntu's LTS release, Lubuntu doesn't exactly have those.
<Unit193> 12.10 quantal is stable, 13.04 raring is the dev release until April.
<aeioufy> Ok, raring is like beta test?
<aeioufy> I try to check this out online, just helps having someone who can prod me in the right direction when abit lost or verify.. Thanks much =).. Im very new to linux
<aeioufy> I should be able to make a bootable iso of this, onto an 8g flash stick? or is 16g the min?
<Unit193> 1G is even fine.
<aeioufy> I have a dual boot eeepc since only using linux for the last week so I can fall on win incase i get stuck....
<aeioufy> I am using linuxlive usb creator to make this happen in win.  How would I do the same thing in Lubuntu?
<Unit193> You could unetbootin, usb-creator, dd, or another tool.
<Unit193> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<aeioufy> dd is command line?
<Unit193> Yeah.
<aeioufy> ok. i'll check that later.
<aeioufy> i screwed up my last install, and i forget how... was in lubuntu trying to format my usb.. unfamiliar with stuff and repartioned the wrong drive...
<Unit193> Heh, yeah.  It's generally recommended using gparted as it's a tad easier.
<aeioufy> So. how would I quick format and wipe format (sp?) in lubuntu?
<aeioufy> yea, It was my first day with linux when I did that. This is my third install.  First dual boot. Thanks.
<jusr> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<jusr> when would I want to mount a usb drive?
<wxl> um
<wxl> when you want to access its contents?
<jusr> with my 16g stick i do not have to mount it to watch movies.  I think, not sure if this 8g stick is formated... Wanting to fat32 format it and unebootin it with a distro.
<wxl> you mean it has movies and you don't have to do anything to access its contents?
<jusr> the stick I am talking about. I can't see it on gparted...
<wxl> your system may have automounted it
<jusr> The stick in question is 8g. The 16g stick worked fine, I could watch movies on it without mounting... i think
<wxl> in which case you'll need to unmount it first
<wxl> disk utility should be able to do that
<jusr> Oh, sticks always need to be mounted?
<wxl> every drive needs to be mounted
<wxl> but they're usually automounted
<jusr> should I close out of gparted and open disk utility to fat32 format my 8g stick?
<wxl> it can format
<wxl> it can also mount/unmount
<jusr> it?
<wxl> it = disks/disk utility/palmimpsest
<jusr> Ok, I used disk utility. format, master boot record. Should disk utility be done?
<wxl> there's no other reason you need it if you want to format
<jusr> sorry..
<jusr> I am lost here, I open disk utility, check on the usb disk i want to format, click format, click ok. and boom, its done that fast?
<wxl> goes pretty quick
<wxl> it's nto called a flash drive for nothing
<wxl> :)
<jusr> ok
<jusr> I was making sure the ready boost stuff was off of it, if that mattered anyways.
<jusr> Thank you wxl.
<wxl> ready boost?
<jusr> yea yea, i just stopped using win a few days ago, remember.
<wxl> oh
<wxl> sorry
<wxl> i don't keep up on the windows parlance much anymore XD
<jusr> It sure helped me when I found someone who knew both os's so they could help me with the transition to linux.
<wxl> i know some things but i just know enough to survive with 7
<wxl> i never used vista either
<phillw> wxl: FYI, if jusr has a ready boost certified USB stick, they are fantastic for live USB. They are faster and have to pass tests to ensure that they can handle re-writes. One of the un-expected gifts that microsoft gave to us :)
<wxl> phillw: good to know
<phillw> wxl: they're not cheap! but they are certified as a good quality, which I think is worth it (I have one).
<phillw> the spec is better than the 'cheap' ones. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ReadyBoost
<wxl> yah i looked it up
#lubuntu 2013-02-15
<GeorgeIoak2> anyone gone through creating a custom boot-up splash screen, the blue one with the lubuntu text/logo?
<phillw> GeorgeIoak2: I have not, but it is documented.
<phillw> I can go pull the wiki area for you, if you want.
<user9003> Lubuntu 12.04 refuses to copy a .mp3 file to ~/Music
<user9003> Trying to copy from USB drive to ~/Music
<user9003> no can do.
<user9003> Drag n drop doesn't work
<phillw> user9003: what are the permissions on ~/Music ?
<user9003> set to user1
<user9003> i can copy via the console, but not my mouse.
<user9003> should i chmod  +rwx the whole /home/user1 directory?
<phillw> user9003: what version of lubuntu are you using?
<user9003> 12.04 live cd installed to hd.
<phillw> it was a known bug, but is  now fixed.
<user9003> what's the fix?
<phillw> ahh, 12.04
<phillw> you may need to grab the later pcmanfm, let me do a little digging for you.
<user9003> would sudo apt-get upgrade fix it?
<phillw> user9003: no, in this case it will not.
<phillw> if you wish to stick to 12.04 then you will need to add the lubuntu repo to your system.
<phillw> user9003: https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/+archive/staging?field.series_filter=precise has the list of the newest versions that have been released for precise.
<phillw> it also has instructions as to how to get them. IMHO, I'd suggest updating to 12.10.
<user9003> Looks a bit risky adding an unsupported repo.   But i'm happy to use rox-filer or some other file manager then make it the default.
<phillw> user9003: that repo is from the lubuntu developers :) Whilst adding unknown repos is not advised, that one is the exception to the rule :)
<user9003> ok.  adding to sources.
<phillw> user9003: look at https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev it is owned by the 'boss' of lubuntu development, https://launchpad.net/~gilir
<user9003> can't argue with the boss then.  ;- )
<phillw> user9003: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/PPA_Testing has some further details of adding and removing repos. But, i assure you, that ppa is very safe :)
<user9003> did i need to comment out any default repos in sources.list ?
<user9003> Added lauchpad to my source.list >  apt-get update >  apt-get upgrade.
<phillw> user9003: no, if you follow the instructions it will be added.
<phillw> yeah, those two commands will 1) get the database updated, 2) install the new stuff.
<phillw> I'l brb... ~ 5 mins.
<phillw> back
<user9003> Fixed!
<phillw> good to hear! Lubuntu does not have enough devs to provide LTS, but quite a bit does get put onto that area.
<phillw> you can safely leave that repo on your system, I'm not sure if and when the team will update it, but if they do you will receive it as part of updates. Your kernel / browser is looked after be 'main' and you will receive updates for those.
<phillw> s/be/by/
<user9003> Copying works fine now via pcmanfm.
<user9003> Will take note of the fix.  Thanks.
<phillw> it was a known bug. I do suggest that you update to 12.10 fully. (usual rules of taking a backup do apply).
<phillw> lubuntu is still quite new, so there are some fairly important (usability) issues addressed each release.
<user9003> Problem #2.   I have a USB audio device "C-Media Electronics, Inc.  Audio Adapter (Planet  UP-100, Genius G-Talk)
<user9003> No sound.  Selected with alsamixer > F6.  Silent.
<phillw> user9003: do you want a battle or an easy fix?
<user9003> easy fix first
<user9003> I'm checking modinfo snd_usb_audio and the /sys directory to make sure it's enabled.
<user9003> Which is is.
<user9003> it is enabled as the enable parameter says:  Y,Y,Y,Y,  etc
<phillw> user9003: head over to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Setup#Sound
<user9003> tested aplay with audio samples in /usr/share/sounds/alsa.  Silent.
<user9003> Bought this device on ebay and the seller said it was compatible with linux.
<phillw> user9003: you may need to install pulseaudio, that is covered on the link I posted.
<user9003> Can pulse be installed simply with apt-get ?
<phillw> user9003: yes.
<phillw> sudo apt-get install libasound2-plugins "pulseaudio-*" paman padevchooser paprefs pavucontrol pavumeter
<phillw> that will install the entire suite.
<user9003> ok
<user9003> Package padevchooser is not available
<user9003> spelt correct?
<user9003> i could delete that if unneccessary
<user9003> installing without padevchooser....
<phillw> user9003: that was a copy and paste from a wiki page... I'll chack to see if it is a typo (we are human!)
<user9003> padevchooser is probably obsolete and removed.
<user9003> so i skipped it.
<user9003> Testing USB device.  If i don't respond then my PC froze ;- )
<phillw> I cannot see it on my 12.10 install, I'll mark the page as needing an update and pass it onto the team who look after audio. thank-you for pointing out that it needs updating :)
<user9003> Works!
<user9003> Selected my device in pavucontrol and got sound.
<user9003> now to set this device as system default on reboot.
<user9003> I want it so when i hot plug the device it auto-enables in pulse.
<user9003> Audio Loud and clear. Thanks!  Just added value to this PC.
<user9003> Rebooting. Test again.
<phillw> user9003: you're back!
<cixelsyd> hello
<phillw> welcome cixelsyd
<phillw> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cixelsyd> i'm trying to get my wireless working, this is a fresh install of lubuntu
<phillw> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cixelsyd> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cixelsyd> sry didn't mean to send that
<cixelsyd> i was trying to cp it
<phillw> cixelsyd: I'm not being harsh, but those docs are more up to date than I am :)
<phillw> cixelsyd: my guess is that you have a broadcom device, in which case you do really to read them!
<phillw> *do really need to read them*
<cixelsyd> phillw: indeed i do have a broadcom card
<phillw> cixelsyd: that link will get you up and running :)
<phillw> it is the only WiFi chip that causes problems (owing to them not releasing the code for linux fully).
<cixelsyd> phillw: according to this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBroadcom my card should work out of the box
<phillw> cixelsyd: have a read through the wiki area. I long ago learned that not everything broadcom says is completely true.
<phillw> cixelsyd: if the wiki area is not helping, get in touch with the experts :) http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=336
<phillw> In that team, I trust. If you see an error / problem in their wiki area, please do mention it to them and they will get it updated.
<cixelsyd> phillw: i don't have time to way for forum replies. this isn't my computer, its my cousins moms computer and i will be leaving back home tomorrow... if i leave this computer with out wireless shes gonna be pissed
<cixelsyd> to wait*
<phillw> cixelsyd: then I can only suggest http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2090138
<cixelsyd> and i was trying to tell her how much better linux is than windows and talked her into letting me put linux on her computer and if the wireless doesn't work and i leave shes going to hate it
<phillw> cixelsyd: you have never heard of dual booting? :(
<phillw> user9003: well, something must be working.... you're back :)
<cixelsyd> phillw: didn't have the windows cd... i told her if she let me put linux on here she'd never have to worry about viruses again that she wouldn't even need an AV
<phillw> cixelsyd: As I also do not have a CD, I can only suggest http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2090138
<user9003> Problem #3:   NO audio with youtube.com.  But audio works with VLC and .mp3
<phillw> they deal with these issues every day and are best placed to answer your questions.
<user9003> phillw:  Got my usb device working with pulse, but problem #3 above.
<user9003> Most audio devices have a "video" volume in alsamixer, but my device seems to be missing it.
<user9003> I think "video" is related to internet video playback.
<phillw> user9003: are you using the new html5 version of youtune?
<phillw> *youtube*
<user9003> probably not.
<user9003> will test...brb
<phillw> I'd suggest it, it is better than the flash version
<phillw> user9003: http://www.youtube.com/html5
<user9003> tested html5....still no sound.
<phillw> I'm signed into the tests (Well, I am a tester). I've not seen any problems... it just works.
<user9003> pavucontrol is missing "video" volume settings
<user9003> Definitely no audo from flash video or html5.
<phillw> user9003: I'm just a 'general' tester, head over to http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334 for more details and be able to ask specific questions. I can't really help on issues that I'm not familiar with. Honest, my Australian guest, I'm not trying to "pass the buck". Just that area will be better able to help you as they are the experts :)
<phillw> Heck, I've not too bad with your questions :D
<phillw> *I've not done too bad*
<user9003> Thanks, you helped alot.. Got my mp3's and pcmanfm working at least. :- )
<phillw> two out of three is not a bad score :)
<user9003> as meatloaf would say "2 out of 3 ain't bad"
<phillw> +1
<phillw> should I warn the forum area that you may actually love them if they make it 3 out of 3? :P
<user9003> ;- )    I'm off to #ubuntu.
<phillw> I'd suggest the forum, more chance of getting an expert.
<phillw> #ubuntu-beginners does also have good people, it is a quieter area with less people on - but the ratio of helpers :: needing help is higher.
<cixelsyd> phillw: i'm trying to install those drivers that are listed in that forum you sent me.. it's just hanging on W: Waited for dpkg --assert-multi-arch but it wasn't there - dpkgGo (10: No child processes) what does that mean?
<cixelsyd> firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<cixelsyd> nm i figured it out
<cixelsyd> brb gonna reboot
<phillw> I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.
<cixelsyd> phillw: i need an on$creen keyboard.. $ome of the key$  i need aren't working and i need to change the pa$$word before i reboot but it won't let me copy and pa$te the pa$$word into the terminal... $omeone ju$t $pilled a drink on it a lil bit ago.. $ome of the character$ i need for the pa$$word do not work lol
<phillw> cixelsyd: keep the beer away from k3yb0@rd5 !!!
<wxl> cixelsyd: it would seem to me if anyone's going to know how to deal with that it's phillw as he's the accessibility guy :)
<cixelsyd> i need to change the pa$$word to $omething that i$nt mi$$ing ha ha howd you know it wa$ a beer? the keyboard on thi$ laptop i$ already effed up they are u$ing a u$b keyboard and now the u$b keyboard i effed up too
<cixelsyd> i$*
<phillw> cixelsyd: as it now 0500 here, and I was leaving at 0300, I will leave you and your system to the tender mercies of the next shift :)
<cixelsyd> i'm able to copy character$ and then pa$te them to make the pa$$word but when i run pa$$wd from a terminal and try to pa$te the pa$$word it $ay$ Authentication token manipulation error
<phillw> g'nite :)
<cixelsyd> can i cut the wire on a p$2 keyboard and cut the wire on thi$ u$b keyboard and $plice them together?
<guest-5ZuglF> phillw: you got my cou$in$ mom$ wirele$$ working\.\. thank$ a lot man\. $he will be happy now but pi$$ed about the keyboard lol the keyboard wa$ not my fault tho
<zleap> hi what do i use to switch to a vga monitor output in lubuntu from a laptop / netbook
<jude01> System Tools > Monitor Settings
<jude01> *i meant Preferences > Monitor Settings
<zleap> ok that allows me to turn them on, is there a key combo to switch
<jude01> switch what?
<zleap> from laptop output to vga
<zleap> monitor settings does not appear to have a option to set the output
<zleap> ok i may try rebooting to make sure its detected prop  rly,
<zleap> it is now enabled,
<jude01>  you can set custom keybindings in openbox via something like what is described here http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Bindings you could have it execute xrandr plus settings
<jude01> http://divby0.blogspot.com/2008/12/switching-monitors-with-xrandr.html
<zleap> ok thanks
<jude01> if you want a gui then i would recommend xbindkeys-config
<zleap> ok
<rix1234> Hi........ Anyone please help me with LikeWise AD authentication.
<holstein> Kuroda_Shun: i dont usually use the sharing data functionality of the destkop sharing applications.. i tend to just mount ssh shares or whatever i have and do it sepearately
<holstein> what are you wanting to do??
<Kuroda_Shun> holstein: i corrected the issue yesterday by just mounting a network share in my script.
<holstein> Kuroda_Shun: cheers!
<cixelsyd> phillw: hey man i just wanted to thank you again for helping last night
<phillw> cixelsyd: it's what we're here for :)
<cixelsyd> how do i add this to the repository.. it says deb not found.. deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gregory-hainaut/pcsx2.official.ppa/ubuntu quantal main  - and this deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/gregory-hainaut/pcsx2.official.ppa/ubuntu quantal main
<Unit193> https://launchpad.net/~gregory-hainaut/+archive/pcsx2.official.ppa is the PPA, and normal method is  sudo apt-add-repository ppa:gregory-hainaut/pcsx2.official.ppa   then refresh sources (apt-get update)
<cixelsyd> Unit193: thanks man
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<tempuser> Hello, everybody.  I just installed lubuntu for the 1st time, and my mouse wheel doesn't work.  I can't be the 1st person this has happened to, but I couldn't find the solution online.  Any help, please?
<phillw> tempuser: have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1817502
<tempuser> synclient give me:
<tempuser> Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
<tempuser> Just to clarify, my scroll wheel doesn't seem to work at all, in any program.
<tempuser> And gpointing-device-settings doesn't seem to change anything (wheel related, anyway)
<holstein> tempuser: sometimes i try the ubuntu normal live CD
<holstein> assuming it works with a heavy normal distro, then you can look and see what is supporting the hardware
<holstein> for me, i chose to start gnome services, for my touchpad
<holstein> i have always had the hardware mousewheels just work though.. i would take it to another machine and make sure the wheel is functional
<tempuser> I know the wheel is functional.  I suppose I should have added previously, that I've installed lubuntu in a VirtualBox VM (within ubuntu).  But, since lubuntu is based on ubuntu, there shouldn't be a problem with hardware being recognized in one and not the other, right?  So I thought.
<holstein> tempuser: lubuntu *is* ubuntu... but the packages are probably not in lubuntu that you need for the hardware support you are seeking
<tempuser> How can I find out what relevant packages I already have installed in my ubuntu build, so I can install them in the lubuntu VM?
<holstein> what i usually do is run the normal ubuntu live CD and see what is providing support
<holstein> the link phillw gave seems like where i would start
<tempuser> I tried that, but gpointing-device-settings doesn't seem to have an effect, and synclient tells me no synaptics driver is loaded.
<tempuser> I suppose I could install a synaptics driver, but would that help with my mouse?
<holstein> i cant imagine it hurting.. and its installed in main ubuntu.. is that what you need?? i dont think so
<tempuser> I can't even find in ubuntu anything related to the mouse driver or mouse wheel.
<holstein> tempuser: correct.. because it usually "just works"
<tempuser> holstein:  Right, which is why I'm so confused now with it not working in lubuntu!
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/59128/how-to-disable-mouse-wheel-scroll-in-ubuntu-11-04-or-10-10
<tempuser> BTW, scrolling on the touchpad also doesn't work.
<holstein> tempuser: something is missing.. or you have broken it with something else
<holstein> tempuser: those things *always* just work for me
<holstein> tempuser: maybe try the installation cd you used live and see that you havent broken something
<holstein> tempuser: try as another user
<holstein> try searching "disable scroll whell"
<holstein> you *can* get this functionality assuming the wheel is functional.. it'll just be a matter of troubleshooting why its not working
<tempuser> During install, it also didn't work in the language list, but I figured it was just the install program.
<tempuser> I searched all kinds of "scroll not working," "doesn't work," etc., but not disable; that's another plan.
<tempuser> Good idea with trying another user, I'll try that now.
<tempuser> No go on changing users.  Even tried lubuntu netbook.
<holstein> lubuntu netbook is not a different user
<holstein> how about from the live CD?
<tempuser> I made a new user, logged in -> no wheel.  Logged in as lubuntu netboot -> no wheel.  I tried web browser, file->open dialog, etc., no go.
<holstein> and with the live CD?
<tempuser> Well, when I booted from the CD image, I chose the installer, & it didn't work there.
<holstein> tempuser: how is the wheel with the live CD?
<holstein> the live destkop
<holstein> when you boot the installer disc to the live desktop, without installing.. or booting the OS on the hard drive
<holstein> the live environment
<tempuser> uh oh, I'll be back.  My baby just peed on me, lol.
<tempuser> Alright, confirmed that the wheel also does not work when simply booting off the live CD.
<holstein> tempuser: ok.. so its not something you have broken, certainly
<tempuser> The wheel works in all of the following VMs:
<holstein> tempuser: VM doesnt matter
<holstein> the host is forwarding the information along
<tempuser> linux mint cinnamon, linux mint mate, OS X, Win 8
<tempuser> works in native Windows 7 & ubuntu
<holstein> right.. so, you can look at ubuntu, and see what is supporting the mouse
<holstein> i chose to install and use gnome serives
<tempuser> you mean gnome in lubuntu?
<holstein> tempuser: no. i mean just that.. gnome services. in my ubuntu that i am running openbox on
<tempuser> holstein:  Can you briefly explain what you mean by gnome services?  I can't find what that is.
<tempuser> Oh, and the xinput thing didnt' work.  It looks like it's set correctly.
<holstein> i start "gnome-settings-daemon"
<holstein> tempuser: you can see that its installed, and run it from the terminal. see if that just deals with this issue for you, then you can decide to use it or not
<tempuser> It's done.  Now, how can I know if it's worked?  Do I need to log out & in?  check/change some settings?
<holstein> whats done?
<tempuser> oh, it's installed
<holstein> gnome-settings-daemon ?
<tempuser> gnome-settings-daemon
<tempuser> yes
<holstein> i would start it from the command line and see if it helps or not
<holstein> you can easily kill it if not, and regroup
<tempuser> got a bunch of warnings
<holstein> sure... thats fine.. does it "fix" anything for you?
<tempuser> The first warning is that you can only run one xsettings manager at a time.
<tempuser> Scroll wheel still doesn't work.
<holstein> so, you might want to undo what you did, and test
<tempuser> ok
<holstein> or, just run the live CD, install gnome-settings-daemon, and test there
<holstein> since we dont know that this will effect it or not
<holstein> what would i do? just not use the wheel
<tempuser> What if I installed ubuntu, then installed lxde on top of it?
<tempuser> I like my wheel :)
<holstein> tempuser: you can try, but its likely a setting in the sessions
<holstein> tempuser: i installed ubuntu, switched to openbox, which LXDE uses.. and somethings didnt work
<holstein> using gnome-settings-daemon was arguably the easiest way to "fix" it all
<holstein> i use "fix" in quotes since nothing is borken
<tempuser> Thanks a lot for your help.  I have to go now, but I may be back!
<holstein> tempuser: please do... i can try and find some hardware that the whell doesnt work on
<holstein> and mess with settings
<holstein> when i have more time.. cheers!
<Ez0v3rR1d3> ok i got a question any help
<Ez0v3rR1d3> genii
<Ez0v3rR1d3> u got ur ears on
<holstein> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ez0v3rR1d3> i downloaded artistx in my terminal but now when i try to run the program it says its none existant how do i find it to use it again
<holstein> artistx is an iso
<holstein> or what are you oing?
<Ez0v3rR1d3> ok so what should i do to get it on my lubuntu
<holstein> doing*
<holstein> get what?
<Ez0v3rR1d3> artistx
<holstein> artistx is a distro
<Ez0v3rR1d3> or cinelerra i got it as well
<holstein> most of the same packages will be in lubuntu
<holstein> not similar, but the exact same versions
<Ez0v3rR1d3> ok so how do i find them
<Ez0v3rR1d3> i am new to linux
<holstein> the ubuntu repos are what lubuntu used, and AFAIK artistx is an ubuntu based distro, or was when i was checking it out
<holstein> Ez0v3rR1d3: you open the package manager of your choice and search for the application you want
<holstein> Ez0v3rR1d3: you can search "ubuntustudio" and install our metapackages, which are just "bundled" software applications
<holstein> like, ubuntustduio-graphics ..thats has common graphics applications
<Ez0v3rR1d3> will it do my movie editing and stuff
<holstein> it?
<holstein> it wont do anythig
<holstein> you can install applications that give you the ability to edit video
<holstein> kdenlive is a big one
<holstein> you can search kdenlive in the package manager of your choice
<Ez0v3rR1d3> i got 2 of them that a straight video editors but i installed it through my term and now i cant find them or get them to run cuz my lubuntu says they dont exist
<holstein> Ez0v3rR1d3: if you installed them, they exist
<holstein> lubuntu only give error messages
<holstein> you can share them if you think that will help
<holstein> you can check the lubuntu menu for them
<holstein> you can say "i installed 'application name'" and i'll help you start it
<Ez0v3rR1d3> /home/dustin/Downloads/artistx_1.3_live_dvd_iso_23_09_2012.iso
<holstein> Ez0v3rR1d3: thats not an application
<holstein> Ez0v3rR1d3: you can forget about artistx
<holstein> thats a different operating system
<holstein> if you want artistx, you can install it
<holstein> but, its not something you load/run from lubuntu
<Ez0v3rR1d3> o ic
<holstein> its an operating system.. a different one.. based on ubuntu
<holstein> but, you can just install the applications in lubuntu
<holstein> sudo apt-get install kdenlive
<holstein> sudo apt-get install gime
<holstein> sudo apt-get install gimp
<holstein> ^
<holstein> for example
<Ez0v3rR1d3> well cinelerra was the other one and it came and is supported on lubuntu but i cant find it either even with my sudo code
<holstein> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<holstein> sudo is not a code
<holstein> its a method of elevating your user privelages
<GeorgeIoak2> hey holstein, finally figured out my problem. I had to stop lightdm and restart it and then magically everything was working in the script
<holstein> anytime you are asked for a password, you should be aware of why you are being prompted
<Ez0v3rR1d3> i even ran the whole string and it did the update but when i came to continue the install process it didnt work it said command invalid
<holstein> Ez0v3rR1d3: i think cinelerra is removed
<holstein> Ez0v3rR1d3: the whole string?
<Ez0v3rR1d3> well damn
<holstein> Ez0v3rR1d3: it?
<holstein> what did what?
<holstein> Ez0v3rR1d3: i think you have put in a "sudo apt-get install" command that might have broken something
<Ez0v3rR1d3> linux said command invalid on my terminal
<holstein> Ez0v3rR1d3: sure
<holstein> you might be using a command for another operatin system
<holstein> what would i suggest? trying live CD's
<Ez0v3rR1d3> if i type the code will u know what is wrong
<holstein> try the ubuntustudio live CD.. see what is there you like or want to use
<Ez0v3rR1d3> ok
<holstein> Ez0v3rR1d3: maybe
<GeorgeIoak2> has anyone created and install USB drive of their system? i'd like someone to get my exact setup and they have the same machine. so basically they plug in the usb stick and wipes out windows and installs my custom lubuntu
<Ez0v3rR1d3> sudo add-apt- repository ppa:cinelerra- ppa/ppa&& sudo apt- get update && sudo apt- get install cinelerra-cv
<Ez0v3rR1d3> that is the code i got this morning works up till the update then nothing
<holstein> GeorgeIoak2: you want http://www.remastersys.com/ or something like it
<holstein> GeorgeIoak2: its not trivial
<holstein> Ez0v3rR1d3: open a terminal
<holstein> sudo -s
<holstein> ^ put in your password
<GeorgeIoak2> let me look at that, why couldn't I boot my system , create an iso of it, and then feed that into a typical bootable usb installer stick?
<holstein> this is going to give you the ability to add that ppa and the packages
<holstein> Ez0v3rR1d3: then
<holstein> add-apt-repository ppa:cinelerra-ppa/ppa
<holstein> then, enter when prompted
<holstein> then..
<holstein> apt-get update
<holstein> see that you get no errors... then...
<holstein> apt-get install cinelerra-cv
<holstein> see that you get no errors and close the terminal after its finished
<holstein> look in your menu for cinelerra
<Ez0v3rR1d3> typed it the way u just wrote and terminal says command not found
<holstein> Ez0v3rR1d3: when?
<holstein> Ez0v3rR1d3: stop what you are doing
<holstein> close everything and open a terminal
<holstein> then, stick with me
<holstein> i need to leave ASAP
<holstein> open a terminal
<Ez0v3rR1d3> ok
<holstein> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:cinelerra-ppa/ppa
<holstein> ^ does that work?
<Ez0v3rR1d3> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:cinelerra-ppa/ppa
<holstein> Ez0v3rR1d3: no.. does it work?
<holstein> it just worked for me.. does it work?
<Ez0v3rR1d3> it gave me an enter to continue
<holstein> correct? so did it continue after that?
<holstein> Ez0v3rR1d3: stick with me.. i need to leave
<Ez0v3rR1d3> it took me back to root@mybuntu
<holstein> is it added?
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> ^^ is that finished with no errors?
<Ez0v3rR1d3> reading packages
<Ez0v3rR1d3> done no errors
<holstein> ok.. then
<holstein> sudo apt-get install cinelerra-cv
<holstein> is that finished? if so, look in your menu for cinelerra
<Ez0v3rR1d3> it says continue y/n
<holstein> right.. you'll need to continue
<Ez0v3rR1d3> i hit y its unpacking and everything i think u did it thanks man
<holstein> its running on my machine
<Ez0v3rR1d3> its in my menu awesome thanks so much
<holstein> Ez0v3rR1d3: enjoy!
<Ez0v3rR1d3> it worked ur the best thank u
<Ez0v3rR1d3> i have any other questions i am def lookin u up
<Ez0v3rR1d3> quit
<GeorgeIoak2> holstein: have you tried remastersys? i've put a lot of time into this configuration and the last thing i need is a screw up but i need a backup anyway and this would kill 2 birds with 1 stone
#lubuntu 2013-02-16
<mikyyy> ciao, su un pc con processore intel celeron 1.20 Ghz e 384 di Ram mi conviene installarci Lubuntu o mi consigliate qualcosa di più leggero?
<jared_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jared_> mikyyy: Lubuntu dovrebbe funzionare bene su una macchina del genere. Comunque si può sempre provare il livecd di assicurarsi. Per futher discussione in favore italiane sentiti libero di entrare in # ubuntu-it - sto utilizzando Google Translate e, purtroppo, parlano solo inglese.
<lxle> anyone know where lxappearance stores its settings?
#lubuntu 2013-02-17
<Unit193> A good number goes into ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<divx118> Hi, I have a problem with missing icons and start menu on my lubuntu 11.10 image build with rootstock. It doesn't show the graphics like icons, background  image etc. Only after I manually install the full ubuntu desktop it does. This is also the case when using xfce. If anyone have some pointers I would be glad to here them.
<divx118> I already googled for a few hours to find simular problems, but couldn't find them yet.
<holstein> divx118: what are you trying to do?
<divx118> I am building an arm image for my archos A101IT
<holstein> hmmm... thats going to be tricky.. i would try an arm specific channel, or a mailing list
<phillw> divx118: lubuntu does have an ARM image available.
<holstein> yeah, i would try that live at least, and see if that helps
<divx118> Hmm ok, I could try that and see the diffs. Mine is somewhat adjusted to support sgx xorg server. So that is why I want to build my own. I think I am just missing a package.
<phillw> holstein: divx118 indeed, the arm team look after that iso. They asked to use lxde system to keep the size down.
<divx118> Thanks for the help so far :)
<phillw> divx118: head over to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/TEGRA/AC100 for more information.
<divx118> phillw: thanks for the link I check it out.
<phillw> it was a somewhat of a bolt of the blue when we were asked to provide lxde to it. We do not have resources in devs to look after it. But they assured us that they would look after it.
<phillw> the ARM team are resourcelfull :)
<prpl> alibi established
<divx118> holstein: phillw: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 solved my issue :)
<divx118> Does anybody know a nice onscreen keyboard for lubuntu? onboard from ubuntu desktop is too demanding on the resources for my device.
<holstein> divx118: you want something ligher then?
<holstein> !info iok
<ubottu> iok (source: iok): Indic Onscreen Keyboard. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.1.2-1 (quantal), package size 104 kB, installed size 828 kB
<holstein> divx118: ^
<divx118> holstein: thanks
<NSP> does anyone have any problems installing virtualbox addons in lubuntu?
<redtape-renegade> NSP: Dunno if this helps ?? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaC02ZPM2j0
<holstein> NSP: it'll be the same for all ubuntu's, when you are searching
<thiefy> i am reading / trying to do this:      http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1868554
<thiefy> but at this point i do not have this file:     at the command prompt, type in: sudo nano /etc/lxdm/lxdm.conf
<thiefy> that seems odd.
<Unit193> Lightdm is what's used now, not LXDM.
<TheLordOfTime> what Unit193 said
<Unit193> ...Is that needed?
<redtape-renegade> is there a #channel for Ubuntu Arm ?
<TheLordOfTime> Unit193, no, but i had already typed that and then you said it.
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<thiefy> i want x11vnc server to start up before i have to login. then have x11vnc server show me the GUI/desktop environment if i login with x11vnc server -- if that makes sense.
<thiefy> i'm confused on how to do this.
<thiefy> right now i have Real VNC Server working. but i understand i am using a X session for that. plus the normal X session. so that isn't good.
#lubuntu 2014-02-10
<ianorlin> no cd dvd drive either?
<Gumboot> Is 4.7GB of disk space really necessary to install, or is that just some glitch that comes from using the original Ubuntu installer or something?
<Gumboot> Or even 2.7GB... still seems kind of huge.  Where does it all go
<chro> hi
<ianorlin> can I help you?
<chro> how much disk-space do I need for installing lubuntu
<Unit193> Well, how much do you have?
<greeter> well i don't know precisely chro... i put it on a 20 gig partition and i have 12 gigs on it still free. i've installed stuff since then though
<Unit193> I had it on 10G once.
<chro> I have 5 G free
<Unit193> That's cutting it close...
<greeter> hmm you could be pushing it with lubuntu then, especially since you'll want a swap partition and probably a separate home partition too
<chro> the regular ubuntu without libre office occupies roughly 5G
<chro> so I was hoping I could do better with lubuntu
<Unit193> Could try...
<greeter> if you can install it without losing data, give it a shot. installing lubuntu from a cd takes no time at all, especially if you don't download any of the addons
<chro> cause my limitation is not in terms of CPU or memory, rather in terms of disk-space
<chro> maybe another distro will suite me better
<greeter> if you're really concerned about disk space you could dry dsl, which stands for damn small linux. the iso is only about 50 megs
<greeter> but like i say, if the space is there and it doesn't contain anything you don't have copies of, try it out first
<Unit193> !mini | Just do this and build up.
<ubottu> Just do this and build up.: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<chro> ok thanks
<greeter> hmm i never knew that. you learn something new every day about linux it seems
<Unit193> greeter: Tried SliTaz?
<greeter> no actually. haven't heard of it till just now
<Unit193> 30MB. :D
<greeter> very nice
<greeter> i'd love to be able to build my own distro. i looked into it once, seems like a big hassle for a small reward though
<Unit193> Awwh, you no in -offtopic. :(
<greeter> what's the off topic channel called?
<Unit193> #lubuntu-offtopic :P
<ianorlin> #lubuntu-offtopic
<Gumboot> The problem I've had with building up from small distros is that you don't necessarily get all the warning you'd like about how much you'll need when you're done.
<Gumboot> I installed Debian in 2GB, and somewhere along the line it ran out of space, handled errors badly, hid thme from me, and fell to pieces.
<greeter> yes i can understand how that would be the case
<greeter> ouch
<Gumboot> Fortunately it did this early, so I hadn't invested too much effort in it... except for the time spent trying to figure out why stuff wasn't working.  I never thought to check df, and I worked it out when I went to install some other diagnostic and caught the error messages in the process.
<Gumboot> I _thought_ I had installed so little...
<Gumboot> Was wondering if anybody had tried building an x32 distribution, too.  Wanted to know if the system came out comparably small to an i386 distribution.
<Gumboot> Of course, I only know the possibility exists because of the recent security issue.  No such thing as bad publicity...
<greeter> hmm
<cyborg4> Hey,
<cyborg4> I have a problem with my ThinkPad T30 running Lubuntu.
<cyborg4> It's not compatible with the tp_smapi driver, so how can I gain control of my battery?
<cyborg4> ATM I can't even get my battery to charge.
<Duality> hi
<gil> evening all - I have a weird old version of lubuntu 12.04 - it runs fine but I've borked it up somewhere along the way and it won't recognise that there are updates available. Can anyone tell me what files I should look at to see why it won't recognise 13.10 as an update and offer it?
<Unit193> gil: It won't offer 13.10, you have to jump one by one, unless you select 14.04 but that may cause a small bit of breakage (Also, recommended that you wait at this point until 14.04 comes out, more simple.)
<gil> unit193 thanks. I'm essentially on 12.04 at the moment, but it won't offer me any updates at all. It's almost as if it doesn't recognise that it's a lubuntu installation :)
<Unit193> "essentially on 12.04"?
<gil> from what I remember, when I tried a lubuntu live cd it wouldn't recognise the partition is a lubuntu partition either - despite the fact that I am getting most 12.04 updates through fine
<Unit193> Try  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a terminal.
<gil> so it's a fully working 12.04 installation that doesn't know what it is :)  I'm wondering if there's a sources file or something that may have gotten corrupted
<gil> unit193 will do
<Unit193> The sources list is at /etc/apt/sources.list
<Duality> where can I find 50-synaptics.conf ?
<gil> Unit193 Bah! 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Unit193> Duality: /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf
<Duality> Unit193: yea the xorg.conf.d folder isn't there
<Unit193> gil: You sure there are any?  Look at the sources.list file?
<gil> Unit193 yeah I checked out sources.list - no references at all to lubuntu, just ubuntu stuff.... wondering if that's correct or not
<Unit193> Duality: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics would have to be installed.
<Unit193> gil: It is.
<gil> Unit193 I'm trying to force re-install lubuntu-desktop to see if that fixes things
<gil> hrrrm still no joy. It just doesn't seem to think that there's an update to 12.10 (sorry - I said 12.04 before).... I'm wondering if this is because something is telling it that it's not lubuntu 12.10 so it doesn't realise
<Unit193> Bah, systems updates != system upgrades (at least in my head.)  In that case,  do-release-upgrade  or  upgrade-manager -c   for the gui one.
<Duality> Unit193: found it was looking in the wrong place :S
<Duality> Unit193: thanks!
<Unit193> Sure.
#lubuntu 2014-02-11
<jane_> hello i have a small problem.. i need the command to change or start a different desktop environment ... I changed it to LXgame or something and all i get is a black screen,, it does show my touchpad is disable in a notice but thats it.
<Unit193> Log out, select the normal session.
<jane_> cannot seem to logout
<jane_> best i can do is get to the command line cltr alt f1 ectect
<Unit193> DISPLAY=:0 lxsession-logout   and the screen should pop up.
<Unit193> If not, killall lxsession
<jane_> k will try
<jane_> yes the second one did it the killall lxsession ty very very much
<Unit193> 'Welcome.
<jane_> so how would you use the LX game one??
<jane_> i hit all the hotkey i could with of
<Unit193> Don't know.
<jane_> kk np
<Unit193> You can inspect the lxsession settings for that session, stuff under /etc/xdg/ (but don't break it! :P )
<Ahmuck> hi.  i've lost my menu option upper left hand corner in a application.  how do i get it back?
<greeter_> is this in every application or one application specifically?
<greeter_> sorry i mis-understood the issue... hmm i used alt + f3 when that happened to me, but i tried it just now without any luck :-S
<Ahmuck> nm, i closed it and re-opened
<ianorlin> whihc application?
<greeter_> ah ok, glad you solved your problem :-)
<thor480> upload .png where can i do that?
<thor480> For showing in here
<thor480> Have found it
<thor480> phillw: Jullian have made a mistake in the Q ppa. He have made a deb for lxqt-about in lxqt-session but there is no deb for lxqt-session. Here is sreensave for it. http://s28.postimg.org/f760p6rbx/Sk_rmbillede_11_02_2014_13_30_10.png
<phillw> thor480: I'll let him know
<thor480> phillw: Thanks
<phillw> thor480: for future reference, I use http://imagebin.org/ which is a handy temp area for screen shots
<thor480> ok can you make link for it.like you have for pastebin in here
<thor480> Unit193: Can you if possible make link for http://imagebin.org/ like you have pastbin in here
<Unit193> !pastebin | thor480
<ubottu> thor480: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<thor480> Unit193: pastebin
<Unit193> Link is in there.
<thor480> Unit193: thanks
<thor480> ubottu: i will give it a try
<ubottu> thor480: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thor480> ubottu: i am stupid to
<ubottu> thor480: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hide-san_> Hello
<hide-san_> I just started Lubuntu 13 and would like to swap CTRL key and Caps Lock key.
<hide-san_> However xmodmap does not work well. (the swap setup is reset after some actions. I cannot figured out the actions yet.
<hide-san_> Anybody know how to swap capslock and ctrl key?
<Greylocks> hide-san_: Have you tried changing them in rc.xml?
<hide-san_> Hi Greylocks. No, I haven't.
<hide-san_> Let me try. Could you give me any reference (web) if you have the link handy?
<Greylocks> hide-san_:  This should help: http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Configuration
<hide-san_> Checking the page now.
<hide-san_> Greylocks: Sorry I could not figure out what to do from the web.
<hide-san_> The keyboard section has the link to http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Bindings#Key_bindings
<hide-san_> But this is to setup "short cut" by defining the linkage between "keys" and "action" (But not swap CTRL and CAPS_LOCK)
<hide-san_> Would you tell me where to check on the web?
<Greylocks> hide-san_: I figured that you could remap the keys in there...perhaps try a google search.
<SLit> Hi! I have problem installing lubuntu on mac mini. At one point installer freezes and my screen stops to flash, filicker... Afther that I can't do nothing
<SLit> Anybody?
<Kriss3d> Hi everyone. Uhmm for some reason my Huawei E173 wont connect. any known issues ?
<Kriss3d> Im using latest Lubuntu and tried serveral of those odd spanish driver packs that people suggest
<phillw> SLit: it probably better to email the testing email list. That's where the MAC people hang out.
<phillw> SLit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/PPC%26Mac64 has further details and some useful links to follow.
<phillw> Kriss3d: we share the same drivers as all of the *buntu familiy... let me have a dig for you.
<phillw> Kriss3d: http://askubuntu.com/questions/179324/huawei-e173-on-ubuntu-12-04 has two solutions (I'd try the swapping the usb port 1st... I've had that one myself with huawei in the past)
<SLit> @ phillw I tought maybe I could use aletranative cd. It looks like(maybe it isn't) that It is to demanding for mac mini from 2006
<phillw> SLit: I don't have any experience with macs. There is a small team on the testing team. If you're emailing them please prefix the subject [PPC] so that they know it is for mac and not general query. the settings for graphics are dependeant on which graphics card you have installed (2 different solutions for 2 different makes). That is why we do not have one overall answer for graphics issues :/
<SLit> Ok
<SLit> I will try first with alletrantive cd, then I will e-mail
<phillw> SLit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ#Configure_graphics has background on the graphics issues.
<SLit> I don't have issues with graphics. Everythig looks ok. It just freezes at some point. I whent on Internet adn tryed
<SLit> and then tried
<SLit>  to load terminal, and may computer freezed
<SLit> Also when I try to install
<phillw> the video flashing seems to be a the cause of your freeze.
<phillw> get the video to work and you may well find it installs fine.
<SLit> Could be...
<phillw> but, the guys on the mailing list are your best bet for help :)
<SLit> Thank you man :-)
<thor480> phillw: It`s just the name there is wrong. lxqt-about is really lxqt-session. I am running the lxqt desktop right now
<phillw> okies
<koell> hey phillw
<phillw> hi koell
<thor480> phillw: The name has been changes. So thanks
<mrpl> Can I upgrade my 13.10 to 12.04.4 LTS by changing the repos and updating/upgrading ?...thanks
<gomiboy> mrpl: no, you can't, you'll have to reinstall... or wait a couple months for 14.04 if you really want a LTS :)
<ianorlin> no you cannot also lubuntu 12.04 wasn't a long term support release
<gomiboy> plus ianorlin is right :D
<mrpl> I'll wait....13.10 dosn't expire til july I believe
<mrpl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mrpl> I  thionk 12.04  is LTS with the 12.04.4 update
<gomiboy> ubuntu 12.04 is LTS, but *lubuntu* 12.04  is not... i can't even remember why, but that's it
<mrpl> oh...I forgot that rumor....
<phillw> thor480: yes, it was a more of a typo as he was rushing :)
<phillw> gomiboy: 2 reasons why lubuntu 12.04 is not lts... 1) we lacked man power 2) we were not permitted it be lts even if he had man power :)
<phillw> s/he/we
<mrpl> not permitted ?
<phillw> you need to have 2 releases before you can have lts. 12.04 was our 2nd release and thus not elligible to be lts
<mrpl> maybe 14.04 then ?
<phillw> 14.04 IS to be LTS :)
<mrpl> if manpower permits?
<phillw> that is why it is purely a bug fix of 13.10 (our stable beta of 14,04).
<thor480> phillw: :-D
<gomiboy> mrpl: if you can't wait there is http://lxle.net/ but don't come here asking for help then, it's absolutely unofficial ;)
<phillw> have a read of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/14.04
<mrpl> I've been tunning a full install of 13.10 on a 32 gb partioned multiboot micro sd card since October 2013
<mrpl> to see how long til the write back wear and tear slows me down, so far so good
<phillw> I've been on 14.04 since before Christmas as my production machine to thoroughly soak test it ready for LTS.... It's bomb proof :D
<mrpl> Our first LTS nice
<ianorlin> I installed it on an external hard drive on new years day
<mrpl> 2.5 " in a case ?
<ianorlin> yeah got two of them for my birthday last year
<mrpl> that's pretty ok
<mrpl> I have a hdd-less laptop so use the boot from portable device, the smaller in size the better
<mrpl> lubuntu runs the best from a full install , better than mint lxde ,crunchbang
#lubuntu 2014-02-12
<Ahmuck> hi.  having trouble with printing
<Ahmuck> anyting i print looks like draft mode.  however it's not in draft mode
<Ahmuck> i've tried three different printers
<Ahmuck> all hp
<Ahmuck> morever, the color is crummy, and with new cartridges
<Ahmuck> so ... what in the printing system would cause this?
<Ahmuck> ... using hplip
<Ahmuck> let's assume the print system (hue, color, etc) has been set in the printing system.  is there a way to re-set the printing system
<Ahmuck> got it fixed
<ianorlin> argh just missed him
<ianorlin> or her
<Tom1> i have a problem with my flash drive, i made 3 partitions with gparted in Ubuntu, now when i connect the pendrive in windows 7 i can see only 1 partition, i can't see the rest  of two partitions.
<ianorlin> I think that is a windows problem
<JohnDoe_71Rus> windows can see only first partition
<Tom1> JohnDoe_71Rus:why? in lubuntu i can see all partitions.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://forum.acronis.com/forum/23890
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.prime-expert.com/articles/a05/enabling-multiple-partitions-on-removable-usb-storage-devices.php
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Tom1: this is windows
<Tom1>  JohnDoe_71Rus: thanks for the link.
<Tom1>  JohnDoe_71Rus: one more thing, if the pendrive is formatted in windows, then all of its other partitions will also get formatted or only first partition will get formatted?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> I do not know. You will format the partition visible? or delete all partitions
<Tom1> i mean in windows when u connect ur flash drive and click on format button, does it fformats other partitions too,
<Tom1> i will be formatting them no deleting.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> I think if you right click on the drive in My Computer it is formatted only visible section.
<Tom1> ok thanks for the info.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> The rest be found in Disk Management
<Tom1> ok
<greeter> !servers
<greeter> whoops wrong channel
<Rula7> hello, i would like to see all PAST (not future) notifications.... does anybody know how to do it please?
<Rula7> i mean i am not interested getting future notifications logged.... i am interested in seeing past notifications....
<Rula7> clearly future notifications dont exist yet :)
<Rula7> anybody?
<Greylocks> Rula7: Not sure what you are looking for but you can check /var/log.
<Kriss3d> Greetings everyone. Is there really no way to move open programs on the taskbar ? It seems anoying that i can rearrange the programs
<Rula7> Greylocks: thanks. there are many files in there, which one?
<Rula7> i am looking for notifications that show up on screen for various kind of things..... you know?
<Rula7> does notification-daemon keep a log somewhere?
<hide-san> Hello. Sorry for posting the same again. I want to find a way to swap CapsLock and Ctrl on the keyboard. What's the recommended way to do so? I tried xmodmap but it does not work well.
<hide-san> Hello. Sorry for posting the same again. I want to find a way to swap CapsLock and Ctrl on the keyboard. What's the recommended way to do so? I tried xmodmap but it does not work well.
<Slit> Hi! I need some help. I have installed LUbuntu 13.10 on my mac mini late 2005. I have some wifi and graphic issues. Colud someone help.
<holstein> maybe.. but, probably, thats what you are going to get, whatever support you have "out of the box" there
<Slit> Ok
<holstein> for the graphics, i would just force a vesa driver with a custom xorg.conf.. and the wifi, i would elaborate.. or, just use something that supports linux "better"
<Slit> :-) So i think I set graphic ok in this yaboot. Before LUbuntu starts I entered: Linux radeon.modeset=0 etc...
<Slit> Now i would like to set it for premenently but not sure how
<holstein> the way i would do it i *exactly* like this.. i custom xorg.conf specifying the vesa driver
<Slit> First graphic :-)
<Slit> How holstein
<holstein> but, you can specify whatever is working for you in grub, for example
<holstein> Slit: i create a custom xorg.conf, and put it where it goes
<Slit> I am new to linux so don't know what you mean. I ahve only LUbuntu on my mac
<Slit> How to do that
<holstein> sure. you dont need anything else on the mac
<Slit> Greate
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209 for example
<Slit> how to set xorg
<holstein> Slit: you do it by putting a custom file in place.. one like the one i linked above
<Slit> Ok a minute please
<holstein> Slit: you will try it. put it in place, and know how to remove it, if its not working for you.. then, move on to other options
<holstein> you will not spend over 10 minutes on this
<Slit> holstein I this folder etc/x11 ther is now xorg.conf
<Slit> so I just put that file
<Slit> ther in taht fodler
<holstein> Slit: just relax, and try typing slowly
<Slit> :-)
<Slit> sorry
<Slit> no xorx.conf in folder etc/x11
<holstein> etc/x11 actually doesnt exist.. its etc/X11
<Slit> so I just put this custome filde that i made in that folder right
<Slit> yes X11
<holstein> Slit: and, you should know how to get to tty, or remove it from a live CD
<holstein> this is something you can easily put in place and test.. and remove
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<Slit> I will use live cd to remove it if it doesnt' work
<Slit> holstein do you know how to set wifi
<holstein> Slit: graphics first..
<holstein> Slit: could be, as i said, that the wifi is not suppting linux
<Slit> ok holstein I will now reboot right?
<holstein> Slit: thats how i would test the xorg.conf
<Slit> OK :-) I know I look dumb but if you are new to linux have to ask everything :-)
<holstein> Slit: no, you dont look "dumb" at all
<Slit> see you in 10 minuts :-)
<holstein> you look mis-informed
<Slit> :-)
<holstein> you were never prmoised linux support for that hardware
<Slit> So, nothnig officilay
<holstein> you are basically taking on the job that apple did... they took that hardware and provided OSX support for you
<holstein> you are saying "i will provide support for linux for my hardware".. and these are the steps
<ianorlin> the 2005 mac mini is powerpc right?
<holstein> yup
<Slit> yes
<holstein> PPC is already problematic..
<Slit> in 10 minuts guys
<Slit> :-) It works
<Slit> thank you holstein
<holstein> Slit: ok.. what wifi hardware?
<holstein> !wifi | Slit
<ubottu> Slit: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<holstein> you can use lspci and/or lsusb in a terminal and paste output to..
<Slit> Yes wifi
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> you can try "ifconfig" as well,a nd paste the output
<Slit> Ok wher and what sholud I write for wifi
<holstein> Slit: read above
<holstein> Slit: open a terminal.. meaning, click on terminal in the menu
<holstein> type, or copy paste..
<Slit> Yes :-)
<holstein> ifconfig
<Slit> minute
<holstein> lspci
<holstein> lsusb
<holstein> if you dont konw, or dont want to bother figuring out what is what by reading the wifi articles, paste the output where indicated, so that all volunteers may read
<Slit> holstein i get lsusb
<Slit> unknow host
<holstein> Slit: im not following you, friend
<holstein> Slit: close *everything*
<holstein> Slit: open *only* a terminal.. and type "ifconfig".. and press the enter key
<Slit> I write ifconfig lspci lsusb and then I get lsusb: unknown host
<holstein> Slit: ok
<Eschaton> hey guys - new lubuntu user here and lover of the distro - does anyone know if the Disks utility lubuntu 13.10 comes with can create ramdisks? I've noticed that it can see the ram sticks and treat them like drives so...
<holstein> Slit: how about after you close that, and everything else as instructed? and open a terminal and type "ifconfig" ?
<Eschaton> would try it right now myself except I don't have the machine on hand
<Slit> Ok i typed if config
<Slit> holstein
<holstein> Slit: then, you did not follow instuction
<holstein> Slit: if you typed "if config", i asked that you type "ifconfig"
<Slit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6921474/
<holstein> Eschaton: when you get it, come and ask again what you need, specifically
<Slit> text for ifconfig
<Eschaton> well, I thought I just did. not sure how I can get more specific than that
<holstein> Slit: so, your wifi hardware is not showing up.. do the same with the command "lspci" please
<Eschaton> after all, Disks is a GUI program
<holstein> Eschaton: you have noticed that "it" can see "ram sticks" ?
<holstein> Eschaton: you are trying to use a USB stick?
<Eschaton> sorry, I can clarify
<holstein> Eschaton: you would have to, and have the machine here, ideally
<Slit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6921483/
<Slit> for holstein
<holstein> Eschaton: otherwise, as a volunteer, im not interested in speculating right now, without the hardware here
<Eschaton> I meant "Disks" the program that ships with lubuntu (other than gparted), and I'm referring to the memory modules, not any kind of flash storage.
<Eschaton> That's fine, was just wondering if anyone had ever tried it.
<holstein> !ramdisk
<holstein> http://www.linuxscrew.com/2010/03/24/fastest-way-to-create-ramdisk-in-ubuntulinux/
<Eschaton> yeah, i figured as much. oh well. Thought it would be a nice shortcut, lol
<Eschaton> thanks man!
<holstein> Slit: 0001:10:12.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<holstein> Slit: so, you can follow..
<holstein> !broadcom | Slit
<ubottu> Slit: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> and see if the proprietary blob that can be added can support your device
<Slit> Ok holstein and ubottu
<holstein> Slit: ubottu is just a bot
<Slit> I am dumb, you know :-)
<holstein> mis-informed *
<holstein> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter is where i woul start
<Slit> ok pleas be with me in this :-)
<holstein> Slit: ?
<Slit> Just stay till I hope install this, for help :-)
<Slit> Ok it is instlled
<Slit> But no wifi network
<holstein> you may need to reboot to make the module work.. or, it may not work at all with that hardware
<Slit> Anything else before I reboot
<holstein> you should already be rebooted and testing
<Slit> minute
<Slit> i will now
<Eschaton> anyone here ever taken a look at synkron?
<holstein> !info synkron
<ubottu> Package synkron does not exist in saucy
<Eschaton> http://synkron.sourceforge.net/
<Eschaton> been using it on my windows box, quite nice
<holstein> !info grsync
<ubottu> grsync (source: grsync): GTK+ frontend for rsync. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4-1 (saucy), package size 151 kB, installed size 661 kB
<Eschaton> planning to use it to back up my ramdisk when I get that setup on my linux server
<holstein> handy
<Eschaton> yes indeed
<Slit> holstein, no wifi
<Eschaton> and I'll take a look at gsync, it looks more amenable to commandline
<Eschaton> or rather rsync does
<holstein> Slit: i typically just dont use broadcom.. but, there are other pacakges listed at the help site i gave that you can try
<holstein> !broadcom | Slit
<ubottu> Slit: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Slit> OK
<holstein> Eschaton: grsync is just a gui for rsync
<Slit> just like it says
<Eschaton> yes that's why i amended what i said
<Eschaton> rsync would be the program I'd use in commandline
<Slit> would be an conflcit with first driver tha i install
<Slit> holstein I would use this: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43legacy-installer
<Slit> ok?
<holstein> Slit: you could, if you feel like you have read and determined that that would support your device
<holstein> Slit: its not doing to break anything to try it, and to remove the other one, since it dosnt work
<Slit> I don't know it is just luck
<Slit> Ok
<Slit> I will try everythnig
<Slit> see you in 10
<Eschaton> the only question for me now, is what to do with the other 10-11 threads I will have available on this W3680 I found in the trash last week ^
<Eschaton> hehe
<Eschaton> hi
<ROP> hi
<ROP> just came to see if lubutu had a chanel
<Eschaton> me too, lol
<ROP> wow
<Eschaton> but when  i came i had a random question and they answered it right away
<ROP> cool
<Eschaton> well, the gentleman/woman by the handle holstein did
<holstein> also has a #lubuntu-offtopic channel.. feel free and chat there :)
<ROP> ok
<Eschaton> oh sorry, i thought this WAS the off-topic channel
<Eschaton> adios
<RileyGuy> Hello, Is this where I can get some help on installing lubuntu?
<Slit> holstein I did it :-) it's working
<Slit> wfi :-)
<RileyGuy> I am having issues whilst installing lubuntu 13.10, whenever I finish setting up all the settings and stuff, it stalls while installing and just sits there, the cd doesn't spin, and the hdd light doesn't flash, I also cannot check the console to see what it is doing, any help? :)
<ianorlin> are you saying it stalls after you enter all the settings and then the cd stops spinning?
<RileyGuy> ianorlin: Yeah, after its all set up and showing me all the stuff with the slides and saying enjoy, it just stops spinning and nothing happens
<ianorlin> have you tried hitting control alt f1?
<RileyGuy> what would that do?
<ianorlin> get to a command line interface
<RileyGuy> ok
<RileyGuy> im at the terminal interface
<RileyGuy> just says lubuntu@lubuntu
<RileyGuy> im trying to install it on my compaq presario, and then switch the hdd over to my mac, because my mac doesn't like cd-ew
<genii> If I recall, the 4th console is error output
<RileyGuy> rw *
<ianorlin> ah yeah hit control alt f4 that will bring you to error console sorry
<RileyGuy> nothins there
<RileyGuy> says the same thing
<RileyGuy> lubuntu@lubuntu
<RileyGuy> maybe it's because I downloaded the mac version of lubuntu for amd64x?
<RileyGuy> I wish for it to work on a mac
<RileyGuy> by my mac hates cd-rw
<RileyGuy> it eats it
<RileyGuy> and then throws it back up
<ianorlin> are you sure the cd -rw drive works?
<RileyGuy> yes, it works with cd-roms and cd-r
<RileyGuy> but not RW
<RileyGuy> Should I try rewriting the cd with the regular amd64x version of lubuntu?
<ianorlin> maybe try entering top into the command line and see what process are active
<RileyGuy> ok
<RileyGuy> um
<RileyGuy> there are alot
<RileyGuy> I can't list all of them
<RileyGuy> I'm going to try and blank the cd and rewrite it with the regular version of lubuntu
<ianorlin> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ianorlin> make sure the download is good before
<RileyGuy> It seems good
<RileyGuy> Why do you have to verify that the MD5 is good?
<ianorlin> too make sure there isn't an error with downloaded file so you don't keep trying to burn a bad download to a disk
<RileyGuy> oh
<RileyGuy> will the regular ubuntu 64x work on a macbook pro 11"
<RileyGuy> lubuntu *
<holstein> RileyGuy: nothing here is preventing that
<RileyGuy> oh ok
<holstein> RileyGuy: if it supports 64bit OS's, then it should
<RileyGuy> alright
<holstein> RileyGuy: if the hardware supports linux, it should
<RileyGuy> because my mac hates cd-rw, and so i tried the mac version on pc and it sorta flopped
<RileyGuy> thanks
<holstein> if its an intel mac, you can take the hard drive to another box and install.. that should work fine
<holstein> though, on my intel mac, i used re-fit
<holstein> my internal optical drive is also "shot".. so, i use plop to boot the CD just long enough to point to USB for installation
<diecastarts> Hello, having a small problem here running 32 bit programs on 64bit. all the info i found says to install 32bit libs but ia32libs is no more. but should I then install lib32z1 lib32ncurses5 lib32bz2-1.0 packages or read most on something i seen called multiarch ????
<diecastarts> read more*
<holstein> !info ia32libs
<ubottu> Package ia32libs does not exist in saucy
<holstein> !info ia32lib
<ubottu> Package ia32lib does not exist in saucy
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/359156/how-do-you-run-a-32-bit-program-on-a-64-bit-version-of-ubuntu looks like what i remember doing
<genii> sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
 * genii goes back to staring at the coffeepot
<diecastarts> ok tried that last command genii and not sure if it did a thing
<holstein> it should pull in what you need
<RileyGuy> holstein: It seems to not be working again :<
<RileyGuy> i've tried both the mac tweaked version, and the regular x64 version
<genii> diecastarts: After you add a new architecture, you have to do again: sudo apt-get update   ... and it will get now the i386 lists of packages as well as the amd64 ones. If you do after that: sudo apt-get upgrade ...it should pull in all the apps of 32bit you already have for 64bit
<holstein> RileyGuy: sure.. i would expect a constant battle with that system
 * genii thinks the coffeepot might be almost ready now
<RileyGuy> holstein: Its a compaq presario
<holstein> RileyGuy: i read, macbook
<holstein> RileyGuy: anyways, that wont require the mac version
<holstein> RileyGuy: is it 64bit?
<RileyGuy> yes, it seems to like 64 ubunutu, but not lubuntu
<RileyGuy> it refuses to install
<RileyGuy> and i hear lubuntu is really good
<holstein> RileyGuy: im not following
<RileyGuy> ok
<holstein> RileyGuy: lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<RileyGuy> lemme start from the beginning
<genii> diecastarts: Then in the future, when you want to install ony the 32bit version of instance you do: sudo apt-get install packagename=i386
<holstein> RileyGuy: if you have 64 bit ubuntu installed, just install lxde, or if you want to "switch" install "lubuntu-desktop"
<RileyGuy> oh.
<RileyGuy> oh.
<RileyGuy> ._.
<diecastarts> I guess i should say i am trying to play steam games on my 64bit linux
<RileyGuy> *tableflip*
<RileyGuy> should i also mention, that it says failed to mount ext2 filesystem or something?
<holstein> RileyGuy: i would need an exact error message.. could be permissions or bad hardware or anything
<diecastarts> well thats not working for what i need. so going to try these lib32z1 lib32ncurses5 lib32bz2-1.0 ..
<RileyGuy> hmm
<genii> diecastarts: You might also want to pop into #ubuntu-steam and ask around :)
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/257084/how-do-i-install-steam-on-a-64bit-system
<diecastarts> oh thank you
<RileyGuy> i just popped in my ubuntu LTS cd and it said error reading sector ##### <-- numbers and then proceeded to boot
<holstein> thought, its what genii already suggested, it seems
<holstein> RileyGuy: you said the cd drive was bad.. or i thought you did
<RileyGuy> i never said the drive was bad on my compaq
<RileyGuy> i said it was spitting out cd-rw's on my mac
<RileyGuy> i have 2 computers
<RileyGuy> mac
<RileyGuy> and a compaq
<RileyGuy> im trying to install ubuntu on my compaq
<RileyGuy> and then switch the hdd over to my mac
<RileyGuy> cuz mavericks sucks
<holstein> nice plan
<RileyGuy> thanks
<RileyGuy> maverdicks just HAD to screw up my java
<RileyGuy> and mac is just too compicated
<RileyGuy> complicated *
<holstein> java was disabled, afAIK
<holstein> and should be.. in the browser
<RileyGuy> nope
<holstein> i mean, im glad you are here, and trying to use linux, but you are not having a mac issue, if your issue is with java.. and those same issues might come with you in linux
<RileyGuy> nah, i got a server running on my laptop with terrible graphics card
<diecastarts> small question. if i apt-get install something that already installed will that put doubles or mess up things in anyway
<RileyGuy> no
<RileyGuy> it should say that it is already installed
<RileyGuy> and nothing will happen
<RileyGuy> to my knowledge anyways
<RileyGuy> i've tried and it said that anyways
<RileyGuy> so i shouldn't see why it would for you
<RileyGuy> T_T
<RileyGuy> um
<RileyGuy> well
<diecastarts> yep says i have it
<RileyGuy> it seems its my harddrive thats causing issues
<RileyGuy> it keeps saying that it failed to create an ext2 filesystem
<holstein> RileyGuy: sounds plausible.. i would test them and the ram..
<RileyGuy> crap
<RileyGuy> i don't have any extra hdd's
<RileyGuy> and my last one i broke with a magnet
<RileyGuy> STUPID STUPID STUPID
<diecastarts> did ya try Gparted
<RileyGuy> ._.
<RileyGuy> ok
<RileyGuy> i will
<holstein> i would test.. i use gsmartcontrol as root
<RileyGuy> can i hook up my hdd to a sata to usb connector and use gparted from an ubuntu i already have?
<holstein> RileyGuy: nothing about linux or ubuntu/lubuntu is preventing that
<holstein> RileyGuy: though, gparted is a partition editior.. and, i suggest testing with a testing tool... i use gsmartcontrol as root
<RileyGuy> ok
<RileyGuy> ill try
<RileyGuy> this is way more complicated than it needs to be -.-
<RileyGuy> ohhh ho ho
<RileyGuy> theres an ! next to the drive
<RileyGuy> probably needs a reformatting
<RileyGuy> wait
<RileyGuy> does ubuntu use ext2? or ext4?
<ianorlin> ext4 for recent versions
<holstein> RileyGuy: bad/failing hardware can be complex to diagnose
<holstein> the installer will offer to do it automatically
<RileyGuy> yeah. its the disk
<RileyGuy> it won't reformat to ext2
<RileyGuy> crap
<holstein> you are making assumptions til you test it
<ianorlin> Note if you can boot from usb you might be able to get another computer if you buy an a new hard drive or if the connectors are old an extenral one
<RileyGuy> ok
<RileyGuy> ill test it
<RileyGuy> but im sure of it
<genii> diecastarts: If you want to reinstall something over top of the one already installed: sudo apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<RileyGuy> holstein: in the mean time, while its testing, what are your thoughts on google fiber?
<holstein> RileyGuy: i think its offtopic for this channel, and i might discuss in #lubuntu-offtopic :)
<RileyGuy> oh
<RileyGuy> :P
<RileyGuy> ill go there too
<RileyGuy> how do i open new tabs in freenode irc
<RileyGuy> dangit
<RileyGuy> off topic again
<RileyGuy> nvm
<holstein> should be /join #lubuntu-offtopic
<diecastarts> thanks genii. and well i got everything working now.. thanks to all
<genii> diecastarts: You're welcome :)
<diecastarts> or actually. anyone happen to know a good place to read up on commands. Sh and bush
<genii> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
#lubuntu 2014-02-13
<RileyGuy_> Ok, so I'm having graphics glitches with lubuntu on my macbook pro 11" non-retina early 2011 the menus have graphical texture issues and so do the windows and other things
<holstein> !macbook
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<RileyGuy_> i tried both of those links
<RileyGuy_> they dont help with the graphical issues at all
<holstein> RileyGuy_: ok.. what have you "tried" from them?
<holstein> RileyGuy_: ?
<RileyGuy_> they don't tell me what to do to fix it, I just want to use my mac for minecraft and a few other things
<RileyGuy_> thats all
<holstein> RileyGuy_: you will read and determine how to "Fix" it.. assuming there is a fix
<RileyGuy_> i dont wanna have to install this and that and this and that and then get god's autograph to use it
<holstein> RileyGuy_: they should have methods by which you can determine both what graphics device you have, and hwat macbook verision you have
<holstein> RileyGuy_: you are choosing to do something that is not supported by the hardware you have purchased
<RileyGuy_> how am i supposed to do this without a mac OS
<holstein> RileyGuy_: apple purschased that hardware, and worked with it to make sure osx worked on there. that is what you are agreeing to do.. your own support
<holstein> RileyGuy_: you will first start by stating what graphics hardware you have
<holstein> RileyGuy_: if there is a proprietary driver, you can easily try it, and likely clear up any issues easily
<RileyGuy_> well its a macbook pro 11" early 2011 non-retina
<RileyGuy_> soo
<RileyGuy_> im assuming intel graphics?
<holstein> RileyGuy_: so.. what graphics driver?
<RileyGuy_> i dont really know how
<holstein> RileyGuy_: please, assume nothing
<RileyGuy_> how
<RileyGuy_> do i check
<holstein> RileyGuy_: one way you can do that is by running the comand suggested by ianorlin in the other channel.. lspci.. that comand is also suggested in the documentation i linked here
<holstein> RileyGuy_: have you opened a terminal and ran the command "lspci" ?
<RileyGuy_> nvidia corperation
<holstein> if so, and you need help understanding the outpu, please use..
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> RileyGuy_: also, at the link i gave..
<holstein> !nvidia | RileyGuy_
<ubottu> RileyGuy_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> is information on providing support for that device
<ianorlin> also can you run cat /proc/cpuinfo
<holstein> the nvidia proprietary driver will likely clear up any issues
<holstein> it has for me
<holstein> RileyGuy_: have you installed, the nvidia driver module from the repos?
<RileyGuy_> it
<RileyGuy_> doesnt tell me
<RileyGuy_> how to install it
<RileyGuy_> on lubuntu
<RileyGuy_> only ubuntu
<RileyGuy_> im this close to just installing windows
<holstein> RileyGuy_: sure.. but, lubuntu *is* ubuntu.. the same package namges
<holstein> names*
<RileyGuy_> but not the same stinkin interface
<RileyGuy_> ive been trying for 2 days
<RileyGuy_> and it doesnt work
<holstein> RileyGuy_: please, know that i am a volunteer.. i dont need what is feeling like a threat
<holstein> RileyGuy_: i understand your frustrations
<RileyGuy_> im not trying to threaten you
<RileyGuy_> im just very VERY frustrated
<holstein> RileyGuy_: but, you had bad hardware. that is not the cause of *any* software
<holstein> linux/lubuntu/ubuntu is working as advertised.. it cannot provide you witht he driver you need, due to legal issue with nvidia
<holstein> RileyGuy_: you are welcome to install it
<RileyGuy_> ok
<RileyGuy_> i
<RileyGuy_> am done
<ianorlin> you can even relax in chat some on in if you can get to a virtual terminal
<RileyGuy_> i cant take this anymore
<ianorlin> if you install the right clinet
<holstein> RileyGuy_: sure.. enjoy! and keep in mind, you will have this issue in all OS's
<RileyGuy_> ok
<holstein> http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.lubuntu.user/3987 will help
<holstein> RileyGuy_: its literally like installing a driver package into the kernel. one that we are not allowed to provide you
<RileyGuy_> ok
<RileyGuy_> ok
<RileyGuy_> if i can install teamviewer, will someone help me
<holstein> RileyGuy_: someone in #ubuntu might.. this is not lubuntu specific
<RileyGuy_> ok
<holstein> !volunteers
<RileyGuy_> im
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<RileyGuy_> just gonna install windows 8 now...
<RileyGuy_> sorry
<holstein> RileyGuy_: sure.. enjoy!
<holstein> RileyGuy_: you will need drivers there as well
<ianorlin> good luck
<RileyGuy_> yes
<RileyGuy_> but it is much easier on windows
<holstein> RileyGuy_: you will need to exercise patience at some point
<RileyGuy_> ive been patient for 2 days
<RileyGuy_> my patience has run out
<holstein> RileyGuy_: thats was due to faulty hardware
<RileyGuy_> i know
<RileyGuy_> but like i said
<RileyGuy_> its easier on windows
<RileyGuy_> sorry
<holstein> RileyGuy_: no.. what you have said is.. you are frustrated that is has taken 2 days to install lubuntu.. and that is not true
<holstein> when you came here, and asked me, i sorted out that it was hardware in a mattter of minutes
<holstein> RileyGuy_: and you literally just got installed a few minutes ago.. you are going to have to install drivers one place or the other..
<holstein> RileyGuy_: anyways.. enjoy! and we'll be here if win8 doesnt go as magical as you expect either
<RileyGuy_> ok
<RileyGuy_> im just really frustrated and angry
<holstein> RileyGuy_: sure. and im just a volunteer.. and you just go here.. so, do what you like and i welcome you back anytie
<holstein> anytime*
<holstein> thats what this is.. a community of support. its not tech support
<ianorlin> I think windows 8 might be a waste of time as ins't the 2005 mac mini a power pc?
<RileyGuy_> i know you're only trying to help
<holstein> RileyGuy_: trying? we went a long way in the short time you have been here..
<RileyGuy_> yes
<RileyGuy_> you did help
<RileyGuy_> and im not saying i aint grateful, its just it got me no where in the end and i chose to install windows
<RileyGuy_> btw the terminal printed some weird matrix stuff ._.
<holstein> RileyGuy_: no where would be that.. you have determined *why* you have been wasting time the past 2 days.. you have a hardware issue
<holstein> you are at a point where you have one driver issue.. a known issue.. one that has plenty of documentation
<holstein> if you want to run win8, go for it..
<holstein> but, lubuntu is working as advertised
<RileyGuy_> and im not smart enough to fix it
<RileyGuy_> so thats that
<holstein> RileyGuy_: nothing is broken to fix
<RileyGuy_> the graphics issue
<holstein> RileyGuy_: its just a matter of installing a driver.. nothing needs fixed
<RileyGuy_> which takes commands and moving things around, and doing 12 terminal commands and complicated stuff
<RileyGuy_> im sorry, but i just don't have anymore patience for this
<holstein> RileyGuy_: then, you will nt have better luck with windows
<holstein> it requires the same
<holstein> maybe, more
<holstein> i mean, right now, you have all the other drivers.. and, there *is* an nvidia one available.. are there win8 driver for your hardware?
 * psei is away: AFK
 * psei help
<pip__> I can't access my samba shares from lubuntu 13.10 (pcmanfm 1.1.2) - anybody got any ideas for a fix?
<diecastarts> hello again. really small question this time....... is there a package i can install so I can take screenshot like ubuntu does... Like if you hit printscreen it auto macs opens a small editor
<holstein> diecastarts: there are many screenshot applications
<diecastarts> yeah I don;t want a application
<diecastarts> Looking for the one that comes pre-installed like the ubuntu one
<holstein> diecastarts: package/application. whatever you like to call it.. you need an app
<holstein> should be saved in your /home folder
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/184618/taking-screenshots-in-lubuntu-11-10
<holstein> though, i dont use kgrab.. i use scrot
<holstein> !info scrot
<ubottu> scrot (source: scrot): command line screen capture utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-13 (saucy), package size 15 kB, installed size 72 kB
<holstein> but, there are many, the included one that automatically puts the full screen image in your /home, and many installable from the repos.. the same repos main ubuntu uses
<diecastarts> k thanks checking that out
<holstein> sure.. enjoy!
<Xgates> hi guys
<Xgates> Does Lubuntu have  the same Amazon data recording crap going on?
<Xgates> also the recording of data locally, which is listed under the Privacy section/Tab last I checked in Ubuntu you can turn off...
<Unit193> Doesn't have unity, thus doesn't have scopes, thus no.
<Xgates> Not having Unity doesn't mean this does not exsist elementary OS has the data recording crap in it...
<Xgates> I don't just mean the Amazon stuff...
<Xgates> I cring now a days at the thought of Ubuntu based distros, all these developers of their own distros shouldn't support  Canonical, but probably will never happen...
<Unit193> What "data recording crap" are you talking about?
<Xgates> thank GOD I'm not a Linux noob, this isn't for me, and I'm testing out Peppermint which is Debian/Lubuntu based...
<Xgates> Last I checked in the Ubuntu system preferences it's in the Privacy section...
<Unit193> Might want to ask them then, what they do could well be different than Lubuntu.
<Xgates> what who could do?
<Unit193> Peppermint.  zeitgeist doesn't ET phone home, either.
<Xgates> yeah zeitgeist isn't that suppose to be another one of these so called problems?
<Xgates> zeitgeist I see in Peppermint will uninstall rather easily without killing the system, not so sure it's that easy to take out in Ubuntu...
<Xgates> well I just ripped out all of zeitgeist out of Peppermint easily, the only real loss maybe to someone was gedit was attached to some of it...
<zleap> i can never remember waht zeitgeiest is
<Unit193> Anywho, do you have a Lubuntu support question?
<Xgates> Unit193: will all of zeitgeist come out of Lubuntu easy, or a lot of deps installed for it?
<Unit193> zleap: Database.
<zleap> ok thanks
<Unit193> Xgates: Should be easy.
<Unit193> Catfish might be the only thing.
<Xgates> oh yeah catfish too
<Xgates> zleap: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeitgeist_%28framework%29
<Xgates> framework that logs the users's activities and events,
<ianorlin> there is no zeitgiest installed on sacuy
 * Unit193 didn't see one.
<ianorlin> also Xgates be careful when installing things as something can still pull it in as a depenency if you don't want zeitgeist
<Xgates> yeah sure I know...
<Xgates> well I think I'm going to make a clonezilla backup of peppermint and then take Lubuntu for a spin...
<Xgates> maybe bbl guys...
<Xgates> cheers :)
<Raghh>  Hey guys and girls, i have an issue with my new laptop! I installed W7 Ulitmate(well yea, thats an issue itself). Anyhow! When trying to install Ubuntu, the installer cant seem to detect the SSD i want to install on... :( any suggestions?
<holstein> Raghh: sure.. maybe a windows channel
<Raghh> why would a windows channel help me with a Linux issue? :)
<holstein> or, are you saying when installing ubuntu?
<holstein> Raghh: you are installing ubuntu? and you cant see the ssd?
<Raghh> exactly
<Raghh> its the same SSD which are running Windows... but i have done this before, on my desktop with no issues
<holstein> Raghh: im over where you have cross posted now..
<Raghh> haha yea, i didnt get an answer of #Ubuntu, so figured i would try a few others :p
<Raghh> But yea, the thing is i installed W7 first, and afterwards wanted to repartition and install Ubuntu on the same SSD. - But the installer cant detect the SSD, only my 1TB HDD
<holstein> Raghh: why is windows relevant?
<holstein> Raghh: you will want to reclaim space.. i would use a live CD and gparted
<holstein> can you make *any* live CD access the drive with gparted
<holstein> >
<holstein> ?
<Raghh> i am trying to install through my 12.04.4 live CD:)
<Raghh> but the installer cant see my SSD
<Raghh> and im not willing to install it on my HDD
<holstein> Raghh: dont install *anything* right now
<holstein> Raghh: resize the partion using gparted
<holstein> Raghh: can you see the drive from *any* live CD in gparted>
<holstein> ?
<Raghh> sec lemme reboot the laptop
<holstein> try a 13.10 based iso.. could be driver related
<Raghh> 13.10 is bugged =/ so i dont really feel like using it honestly
<Raghh> i will check if i can see the drive with gparted on the livecd
<holstein> Raghh: its actually not
<Raghh> The thing is, the installer detects that Windows is installed, because it gives me the option to "Install along side windows" But whenever i proceed i can only choose my empty drive for storage
<holstein> 13.10 is the latest version.. supported
<holstein> its not that the lts is "less buggy". or more stable.. its literally support longer
<holstein> Raghh: you should be willing to try the 13.10 live CD and see if the installer and/or gparted can see the ssd
<Raghh> yea, but im outta DVDs atm and its 00:47 atm
<holstein> Raghh: sure.. when you have patience and time, and want to get tot he bottom of this, let a volunteer know
<Raghh> rofl, in gparted i can only detect the SSD
<holstein> Raghh: and?
<holstein> Raghh: thats what you want, correct?
<Raghh> its kinda reverse of the installer
<Raghh> where im only able to detect the HDD
<holstein> Raghh: what other discs are there?
<holstein> Raghh: its likely that you havent used gparted, and maybe havent found the disc selection tool?
<Raghh> 1 mb unallocated, and a 100mb reserved windows partition
<Raghh> and ofc. my 232GB of SSD space for windows
<holstein> Raghh: its not going to list them all. theres a dropdown where you select the drive you want to partition
<Raghh> i see
<Raghh> but that kinda makes no sense, Linux detects the SSD but im not able to install on it with the installer
<holstein> Raghh: i dont know that that is true.. i suggeted, and still suggest trying 13.10
<holstein> Raghh: it may "just work" out of the box
<holstein> lubuntu has no LTS, and 12.04 lubuntu is not officially supported any longer
<Raghh> oh yea, this is not Lubuntu, its just regular ubuntu .. i have a overkill (hardware wise) laptop .. so i figured id just run the whole package
<holstein> Raghh: you should try 13.10
<holstein> to say its "buggy" is just incorrect, and mis-informed
<Raghh> okay, but i like 12.04 :) therefore thats the OS of my choice
<holstein> Raghh: enjoy!
<Raghh> jesus christ
<holstein> Raghh: please dont do that.. use the #lubuntu-offtopic for OT
<holstein> it would be advantageous for you, from a troubleshooting perspective, to have tried 13.10
<Raghh> 12.04 is the atm LTS and therefore i like that .. i dont want to be forced to reformat or upgrade within a few months.. and honestly i bet they didnt make any major changes to the installer
<ianorlin> lubunt 12.04 is not lts
<holstein> no one is forcing anything
<holstein> Raghh: if you said "i have tried 13.10, and the installer works, but 12.04 doesnt" that would be data
#lubuntu 2014-02-14
<holstein> Raghh: i dont care what you use, friend.. i *do* use 12.04 as well.. but, if i had issues with new hardware like you are having, i would test with 13.10
<ianorlin> is the ssd mounted?
<Raghh> yes it is
<holstein> im not clear on what the issue is then
<holstein> if its seeing it, shrink the partition and install to it
<holstein> if the installer isnt seeing it, try an alternate installer
<holstein> !mini | Raghh
<ubottu> Raghh: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ianorlin> or is something isn't letting you shrink the windows partition?
<holstein> you can cover more groung with those.. since they are smaller.. there should be 12.04
<ianorlin> replace isn't with not
<holstein> i shrink with gparted before hand
<ianorlin> good idea
<holstein> but, i already suggested that to Raghh .. to shrink with gparted before hand
<kaerhon> hi
<kaerhon> please
<kaerhon> help
<kaerhon> i just migrated from lubuntu 12.04 to 12.10, then from 12.10 to 13.10
<kaerhon> installation finishec, i rebooted
<kaerhon> everything ok
<kaerhon> login ok, perfect
<kaerhon> then, no desktop
<kaerhon> or only a background image
<kaerhon> no menu bars, only right click is active
<kaerhon> gives me a poor menu with less than 1/10 of installed apps
<ianorlin> did you log into openbox?
<kaerhon> no
<kaerhon> i logged into "lubuntu"
<kaerhon> i should have logged into openbox?
<ianorlin> no
<kaerhon> ok
<kaerhon> there was several lubuntu available
<ianorlin> can you open a terminal with control alt t?
<kaerhon> a lubuntu, a lubuntu desktop (if i record well)
<kaerhon> i can
<ianorlin> then do lxpanel --profile lubuntu & to start your panel
<kaerhon> loula@loula:~$ lxpanel --profile lubuntu &
<kaerhon> [1] 13227
<kaerhon> loula@loula:~$
<kaerhon> ** (lxpanel:13227): WARNING **: Config files are not found.
<kaerhon> gives me that
<kaerhon> i logged in two times
<kaerhon> two times it asked me if i wanted to translate my directories
<kaerhon> the fact is for more than one year i had a lubuntu with english directories, and 1 week ago i reinstalled the os (for some dumb problem), and it gave me french directories (and i don't like it, i learned to write Desktop in the terminal, not Bureau)
<kaerhon> so i chose to translate to english, could that be a problem?
<kaerhon> as, it doesn't find config files in repertories whose name doesn't exist anymore?
<kaerhon> sorry, i panicked
<kaerhon> while i type into the terminal, with autocomplete, directory in both language seem to exist
<kaerhon> hi again
<kaerhon> is there a way to translate back directories when one has (in some stupid way) checked the "don't show again" box?
<kaerhon> ianorlin, (sorry for highlighting you), what do you think?
<kaerhon> i think i'll try again tomorrow
<kaerhon> thanks for the help
<Xgates> hi guys
<Xgates> Anyone know anything about the Desktop Pager acting up? It will appear and then disappear, the first time to get it working I had to delete it then add it, now it's still acting up, meaning the desktop I'm on I won't see the pager for that desktop, but the others, and I have to constantly scroll back and forth across the desktop to get it to just appear on the taskbar....
<Xgates> errrrr
<Xgates> first time I've never seen this thing work properly...
<Xgates> never/ever...
<ianorlin> I think that is a bug I reported you can mark it as affects you too if that is what it is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/1242135
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1242135 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "Desktop switcher applet does not show which desktop with maximized windows" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Xgates> ok thanks...
<Xgates> I hope this gets fixed, I really rely on it...
<Xgates> OH also I've seen this before on other distros with LXDE, after you close a window, you'll still have a small box appearing in the pager...
<Xgates> Here's another one I found too with the pager; https://bugs.launchpad.net/lubuntu-artwork/+bug/1280075
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1280075 in Lubuntu Artwork "Desktop Pager - Window Box Still Appears Even Though Closed" [Undecided,New]
<Xgates> maybe others have seen this one too....
<azargled> hi
<phuh> ?
<kaerhon> hi
<kaerhon> i need your help
<kaerhon> last night i upgraded to lubuntu13.10, installation went well, then after login my desktop doesn't show
<kaerhon> all y have is a right-click menu
<kaerhon> which contains very few programs...
<kaerhon> last night someone made me try to run lxpanel --profile lubuntu &
<kaerhon> that gives me "[1] 1871
<kaerhon> loula@loula:~$
<kaerhon> ** (lxpanel:1871): WARNING **: Config files are not found.
<kaerhon> "
<kaerhon> so i don't know what to do
<kaerhon> ok i found one part of the problem
<kaerhon> i typed lxpanel --profile Lubuntu & (instead of lubuntu) and it gives me the panel that i knew
<leszek> hi
<zsw_> hi
<zsw_> can someone help me
<phillw> !ask | zsw_
<ubottu> zsw_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zsw_> i want to know how 6to use aircrack-ng
<phillw> zsw_: that is not a support topic for lubuntu :) however.... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=528276
<zsw_> what channal is
<phillw> zsw_: aircrack is a project of linux (and possibly hackers). I'm familiar with it only because I used it to learn about WEP / WPA protection :)
<zsw_> me to that why im lerning
<phillw> zsw_: type aircrack ubuntu into google, it will throw up many results... go have a read of them :)
<zsw_> i did thats why im here
<phillw> hmm, not sure why it sent you to #lubuntu. a better place to discuss things like this is on #lubuntu-offtopic
<zsw_> ok thx
<ikonia> #lubuntu-offtopic
<guestacc> hi, I'm on the 14.04 powerpc image at the moment (on a PowerBook6,8), and everything is perfect besides there being no 3D acceleration
<guestacc> I get this from glxgears http://pastebin.com/wkT0UNgy
<phillw> guestacc: the best way to contact the ppc people is via the mailing list... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/PPC%26Mac64 just put [PPC] at the start of the topic so people know it is ppc related :)
<guestacc> ah ok, thank you for that
<guestacc> I asked in #nouveau before, and they suggested to try mesa 9.1, 9.0, or even 8.x, so when I get done seeing what works I might have something useful :P
<phillw> guestacc: that page also has links to FAQ's that you should have a read through. The ppc people are pretty self supporting and put up answers to issues that they come across as it seems only lubuntu now ship a ppc variant.
<guestacc> I took a look there originally but there was never any mention of this problem
<guestacc> 2D nouveau is actually massively improved as an aside, no corruption with the default boot settings or using plymouth
#lubuntu 2014-02-15
<gt8ost4l> anyone here is experiencing problems with the clock like i am
<ianorlin> what problems with the clock?
<gt8ost4l> it shows a clock
<ianorlin> in the panel?
<gt8ost4l> yes
<ianorlin> you want no clock?
<gt8ost4l> no not in clock format its like a wrist watch clock
<ianorlin> or does it show the wrong time
<ianorlin> http://www.foragoodstrftime.com/ is one way to customize after you right click and put clock settings
<ianorlin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/CustomizingTheClock is also the wikipage
<gt8ost4l> still wrist watch format
<ianorlin> what format do you want it in?
<gt8ost4l> i tryed that help section and none of the code seems to work
<gt8ost4l> i just want it to display the time in 12 hour format
<ianorlin> right click on the clock and in where it says digital clock settings have it say %I :%M also do you want the seconds or it to say am or pm?
<gt8ost4l> no seconds just pm or am
<ianorlin> then add %p
<gt8ost4l> nop
<gt8ost4l> can i reinstall it?
<osmodivs> Hello, whe I try to record a video from Youtube with RECORMYDESKTOP GTK, all I see is a green screen, how do I fix it?
<holstein> osmodivs: what are you trying to do?
<holstein> osmodivs: recordmydesktopgtk is not intended to copy youtube videos
<osmodivs> Is like record everything I do, including going to web sites that have videos
<osmodivs> I am not trying to record A video from youtube, I just downloadthem.
<osmodivs> I have tried Kazam and Vokoscreen, and so far none of them work
<holstein> ok.. you said, "when i try to record a video".. so, i just wanted to clarify.. its not intended for that
<osmodivs> they do record the screen, but not the videos I am watching
<holstein> osmodivs: recordmydesktopgtk worked for me
<holstein> osmodivs: they are not *intended* for that.. they are flash, and may not allow you to do what you are trying to do
<holstein> osmodivs: you should ask the creators of the videos for a copy
<osmodivs> I think I did that in the past, I recorded some video from an emulator
<osmodivs> ....
<osmodivs> or was just  a picture?
<holstein> osmodivs: you are not allowed to
<holstein> osmodivs: also, im not going to help you do it.. if you would like to troubleshoot screen capture, im interested, and volunteer my help..
<FuuqUmiist> so it the stanby/sleep/hibernate mode fixed yet??
<ianorlin> hibernate isn't that supported anymore and may take as much time as booting as normal
<holstein> FuuqUmiist: its never been broken for me.. are you having issues on some specific hardware?
<holstein> i have had hardware that didnt support linux that well that would have issues but its not an issue with the "mode" in the operating system
<ianorlin> do you have a swap partition FuuqUmiist at least as big as ram?
<gt8ost4l> anyone one knows where java jdk 7 for lubuntu
<gt8ost4l> is
<ROP_> when i shut the lid of laptop the internet disconnect and wont restart unless i restart the computer. any suggests to stop this?
<kaerhon> hi
<kaerhon> i need to ask you, where can i configure sound in lubuntu 13.10?
<kaerhon> (my mic is really low in skype)
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> i would try alsamixer, and trust no labells
<kaerhon> is the volume applet at the bottom right?
<kaerhon> that one near the hour and network?
<kaerhon> hmm i've got some parameters
<holstein> kaerhon: alsamixer in the terminal is what i just suggested
<kaerhon> alsamixer it is
<kaerhon> aaah ok
<kaerhon> yes, it's the same
<kaerhon> cool, thank you very much :D
<phillw> +1 :)
<holstein> and trust no labels
<kaerhon> (i won't have to shout at 3am anymore \o/)
<kaerhon> what does that mean?
<kaerhon> what labels?
<holstein> just that.. the labels can be incorrect, so dont trust them
<kaerhon> ok, i'll do my tests, then
<kaerhon> thanks
<phillw> btw holstein I hiope life is treating you well. catch up in -ot :)
<FuuqUmiist> hi smart people
<FuuqUmiist> how do i make a shortcut to open a file on the panel?
<kaerhon> i don't know :/
<FuuqUmiist> why not
<kaerhon> i just don't know
<kaerhon> i've got a sound question too
<kaerhon> i have alsa, end want to use a soft that seem to want only pulse audio,is it a good idea to install pulseaudio? is it compatible with alsa? will lubuntu be happy qith pulse audio? if yes, should i fire alsa before?
<ianorlin> pulse still uses alsa for some stuff
<kaerhon> so there should not be problems
<FuuqUmiist> so how do i make a shortcut to a file on the panel?
<TyreXo> What driver version of ati/amd for sapphire hd 4650 1 gb agp 8x,for lubuntu 13.10 ? I didn't find any good for it.
#lubuntu 2014-02-16
<holstein> FuuqUmiist: i might just use something like tint or wbar, depending on what i want, but what you are likely asking is, how to add a launcher or link to the lxpanel?
<holstein> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXShortCut looks like it might do what you are looking for
<FuuqUmiist> actually, its a file that i can only open on wine, i want to make a shortcut on the panel
<holstein> let me konw if that works for you
<jozefk> Is lubuntu LTS?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> the next 14.04 will be
<Mongo44> I can't get the 1366X768 screen resolution I want on my Lubuntu VM. I have installed the guest additions.
<Unit193> What release?
<Unit193> If trusty: https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/12623  Otherwise just install guest additions.
<Mongo44> It is 13.10
<Mongo44> I have version 13.10
<Mongo44> There are six available screen resolutions. 3 too big and 3 too small.
<kry> Hallo
<Mongo44> Howdy.
<kry> I just downloaded an .rpm ending file, and I don't get how I can install it
<kry> It's adobe flash for Linux actually
<kry> Lubuntu doesn't install RPM by default
<kry> I think I got it
<kry> Nope
<kry> error: Failed dependencies:
<kry> 	glibc >= 2.4 is needed by flash-plugin-11.2.202.336-release.x86_64
<kry> 	/bin/sh is needed by flash-plugin-11.2.202.336-release.x86_64
<phillw> kry: *buntu uses .deb packages, not .rpms. If you only have an .rpm then alien may work for you. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RPM/AlienHowto
<Unit193> I wouldn't recommend alien.
<Unit193> !info adobe-flashplugin partner
<ubottu> adobe-flashplugin (source: adobe-flashplugin): Adobe Flash Player plugin version 11. In component main, is optional. Version 11.2.202.336-0saucy1 (partner), package size 6443 kB, installed size 17166 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Waynes> I tried to drag&drop a file out of an archive and now my mouse is frozen and I can only use the keyboard now. What to do?
<Waynes> wuhu, I managed to kill the window manager, now it's working again
<diecastarts> Heya all, small question yet again lol.... trying to find where the hotkeys or if there is an easy to use app to change them .. because there are a few hotkey that i don;t want or are conflicting with others.... Guessing it part of Xorg but really not sure at all
<Unit193> They're in ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<diecastarts> Thank you :)
<diecastarts> <!-- Do not edit this file, it will be overwritten on install.
<diecastarts>         Copy the file to $HOME/.config/openbox/ instead. --> this mean i should cope the file before editing in the root HOME??
<Unit193> Nope.
<diecastarts> copy*
<Unit193> Ignore that.
<diecastarts> kk
<Unit193> Also, echo $HOME, it's not in /root/
<diecastarts> k wasn't sure because just used to see Home/username ectect
<diecastarts> but thanks again i have to run now
<koell> how to show music, pictures and movies folder in pcmanfm sidebar? i deleted them from there sometime ago, now i want to have them back.
<ianorlin> hmm haven't done that maybe try bookmarking them as a workaround
#lubuntu 2015-02-09
<wxl> pleia2: hope it went well!
<rww> it did :)
<wxl> how many people did you have?
<rww> about 12
<wxl> (perhaps we should take this to -offtopic since it's not necessraily support related)
<fishcooker> http://picpaste.com/Selection_065-HOIco0J9.png too many battery indicator
<cinimoon1> Trusty. GeForce 8400 GS. seconds after GUI loads horizontal squiggly lines pixels to 3 centimeters long appears and computer freezes. There is enough time to login and load the desktop sometimes. Freeze can be avoided by switching to virtual terminal.
<Dirkson> Hey all. Whenever lubuntu asks for a password (gksudo??), it allows you to select a user - And displays the wrong user. How do I change which user it defaults to?
<wxl> Dirkson: more specific example, please. what steps are necessary to reproduce the problem?
<Dirkson> wxl: Near as I'm aware, have more than one user and try to do anything gui-related that requires superuser permissions.
<wxl> Dirkson: like opening synaptic, for example?
<Dirkson> Yup, that'll do 'er : )
<wxl> i don't remember it showing a user
<wxl> the user should be YOU
<Dirkson> Well, I do have more than one user on the system. It does not appear to default to the currently logged in user.
<wxl> it sure should
<Dirkson> That would be fine, if it could be made to do that : )
<ianorlin> waht would the bug be filed against?
<wxl> it should be a default
<wxl> ok i see where it asks for the user
<wxl> mine defaults to the standard user
<ianorlin> I think it is in alphabetical order
<wxl> what version are you running?
<Dirkson> wxl: 14.something? Freshly installed
<wxl> Dirkson: lsb_release -a
<Dirkson> wxl: 14.04.1 LTS
<Dirkson> ianorlin: My list is currently "Dirkson" and "Andy", and it defaults to "Dirkson"
<ianorlin> hmm might be by user number then
<Dirkson> Andy is user 1000, dirkson is user 1001
<Dirkson> Andy also comes before dirkson in /etc/passwd
<wxl> i have user foo (1000) and user bar (1001) and foo (currently logged in user) pops up
<wxl> i.e. i cannot reproduce
<Dirkson> wxl: Well, does whatever this tool is have a configuration I could be editing?
<wxl> Dirkson: not that i'm aware of, but i'm investigating further
<wxl> ah
<wxl> so i used my other user and it defaults to the original one
<wxl> but my user isn't in there either
<wxl> since i'm not in sudoers
<Dirkson> wxl: Interesting
<wxl> ok now i can confirm that behavior
<wxl> non-sudo users will not show up in the list
<Dirkson> wxl: I did have to recreate the 'andy' user, because it somehow got corrupted. So it may technically be the 'second' user as far as this thing is concerned. (Although I don't know how it determines that)
<wxl> but, the default is not necessarily currently logged uer
<Dirkson> I would really rather keep the dirkson user around, so I can log in remotely and fix things for him.
<Dirkson> wxl: Ah! It's the order in which users appear in the 'sudo' group of /etc/group
<wxl> Dirkson: there ya go. pkexec is doing the heavy lifting, fwiw.
<Dirkson> wxl: Interesting ^^ Thanks for walking through it with me - I would never have thought to check the groups file if you hadn't mentioned sudoers
<wxl> Dirkson: as far as pkexec is concerned, i found that by looking at what grep Exec /usr/share/applications/synaptic.desktop was, which was synaptic-pkexec which is a shell script calling pkexec
<pleia2> wxl: the jam wen't quite well! someone even showed up with another G4 Mac! Unfortunately we couldn't get it working in a live session (alternate booted, but he didn't want to install, just wanted to do live testing)  and he didn't know the specs of the machine to report the failure :\
<wxl> pleia2: trusty or vivid?
<pleia2> wxl: vivid
<pleia2> my PPC G4 works fine, but it always does since I do testing here and there :)
<wxl> pleia2: hm. curious. what exactly happened?
<pleia2> get to standard boot> prompt in the cd, then black screen forever
<wxl> pleia2: many thanks for that, by the way. i've got a new ppc machine being kicked down to me and i'm looking to give it to someone (or give them the g5 tower)
<wxl> pleia2: sounds like graphic issues. did you try opening a virtual terminal?
<pleia2> no, just tried using the alternate vo= whatever options in the boot menu
<wxl> yeah that's probably your problem
<wxl> basically if you get a blank screen (but not the old flashing cursor), try opening a virtual terminal. if you get one, it's definiately a grpahics issue
<wxl> wherein the answer lies here somewhere https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ#Configure_graphics
<pleia2> good to know, I'll follow up with him to suggest it, the ctl+alt+f-key way to get to virt terminal?
<wxl> yeah
<pleia2> thanks :)
<wxl> although i think in mac you have to add a key in there
<wxl> command or something
<wxl> it's been a while :)
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> I'll have a look
<wxl> if the user has further problems, please have them get in touch
<pleia2> will do :)
#lubuntu 2015-02-10
<choki> hello phiscribe
<choki> where is philw?
<annabel_> Hi everyone, i was wondering if you may be able to help. i have a vanilla install of lubuntu 14.10 and i am trying to get an onscreen keyboard on the lock screen. i have sudo apt-get install onboard (on screen keyboard) but under the accessibility icon (circle with a man inside it) top right of the lock screen the only options there are "Large font" and "High Contrast"
<fig> I've got a 250 GB hard drive and I'm installing lubuntu on a 50 GB partition. Where should the mount point be?
<wxl> fig: ummmmmmm, /? :)
<fig> wxl, is that a guess, or is it a stupid question? :)
<wxl> fig: no question is stupid, but that's kind of the default set up
<fig> gotcha, thanks
<wxl> you can make it whatever you want tho
<fig> wxl: just curious, if I were to remove my dual boot configuration, how do I get rid of the bootloader?
<wxl> well assuming your bootloader is grub, fig, you just change it, not remove it.
<fig> change it? What do you mean?
<rww> does "remove my dual boot configuration" mean keeping lubuntu or keeping your other OS?
<wxl> you update grub to tell it that there's only one image to boot to :)
<fig> keeping my other OS, windows
<rww> usual method is http://superuser.com/a/289496
<rww> tl;dr: you reinstall Windows' bootloader over the top of it
<fig> huh....OK. I actually did make a recovery USB when I bought this computer, so I guess that should work
<fig> and I do have everything backed up on a hard drive too
<fig> in case things go south
<fig> all right, about to install on my partition, and it's telling me I have to make a 1 MB partition for the bootloader, otherwise I'll have trouble later. It says I should designate it as a reserved BIOS boot area......
<fig> should that be logical or primary?
<fig> and am I correct in assuming that the mount point for that should be /boot ?
<fig> wxl, rww ^^^
<wxl> if you're getting rid of lubuntu and keeping windows, it might be more of a windows question, fig
<wxl> i'm pretty sure there's a ##windows channel aruond here somewhere
<fig> no, no, that was a hypothetical for future endeavors
<wxl> and even still
<fig> I'm installing lubuntu alongside windows right now
<wxl> hypothetically, it's not something that i have any experience with
<wxl> and i doubt many folks in the community do
<wxl> and if they do, they probably haven't removed lubuntu
<wxl> if anything, they've removed windows :)
<fig> rww gave me an adequate response a moment ago, so I'm not really concerned about that....again, a hypothetical for something in the future
<fig> for now....
<fig> what are the right parameters for the bootloader partition?
<wxl> grub is in /boot
<fig> cool.....
<fig> and logical or primary? I would assume logical since it isn't primary
<fig> but it could be I guess
<fig> http://askubuntu.com/questions/464402/choosing-partition-types-for-swap-and-root-and-choosing-device-for-bootloader-in
#lubuntu 2015-02-11
<freeroute> hi, I'm trying to run the live 14.04 from USB stick on a computer with BIOS version P4i65G P1.10 (Celeron 2.4GHz). MD5 sum checked out and afterwards I ran the following command from another machine - 'dcfldd if=lubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb'. That was successful as well, however when I try to boot from the USB on the target machine it says "isolinux.bin missing or corrupt".
<freeroute> I also have a USB stick with SystemRescueCD, it however works.
<leszek> freeroute:  did you check if the iso is correct? md5sum check of the iso
<leszek> ah sry you checked md5sum hmm...
<freeroute> leszek:
<freeroute> oops, yes
<leszek> "dcfldd if= ... " you mean dd right ?
<freeroute> leszek: it works on the same principle, but I tried dd as well
<freeroute> dcfldd is dd with some nice features (is used most of the time in forensics)
<leszek> hmm... and the stick is big enough for the ISO ?
<freeroute> 8gb
<freeroute> leszek: I'm trying to think of a way to install lubuntu 14.04. Is installing ubuntu-netinst and then installing lubuntu-desktop an idea?
<leszek> freeroute: might be an idea. But before that. What you always could try is formatting the usb stick with fat32 and then try unetbootin with the lubuntu iso and see if that'll work out
<freeroute> leszek: tried that, "Boot error"
<freeroute> also tried different USB sticks
<freeroute> was in #ubuntu before coming here
<leszek> hmm... thats strange
<leszek> I don't think the iso is broken as booted fine here
<leszek> but you didn't choose the default first boot entry after unetbootin the iso on the stick ? Because that default entry never worked for me :P
<freeroute> what do you mean? It asked to to install onto /dev/sdb1 (and also have it mounted)
<leszek> I meant the boot menu when you try booting from the stick it should give you a menu or does even this not work for you ?
<freeroute> ah that, no that doesn't even work :p
<freeroute> it does with SystemRescueCD though
<leszek> hmm... ok thats very strange then
<freeroute> it's a very old PC though
<leszek> as long as you can get ubuntu-netinst up and running on your system thats not that big of a deal as you can easily install lubuntu-desktop via the internet then
<leszek> still its a bit odd
<freeroute> could be a crappy BIOS perhaps
<annabel_> tried flashing your bios freeroute?
<annabel_> Or setting it to default
<freeroute> annabel_: I'm just going to buy another PC first probably.
#lubuntu 2015-02-12
<bulw> I changed my file browser using “Default applications for LXSession” in Lubuntu 14.04. Unfortunately, I did domething wrong as now after login I see only a blank grey screen. How can I reset this settings? I already tried restoring ~/.config, ~/.local and /usr/share/lxsession from backup and it failed to fix problem.
<bulw> How can I reset system setting in Lubuntu? I did something wrong and I am unable to do anything after login (a gray screen with mouse, not respsnding to anything). I already tried restoring ~/.config, ~/.local and /usr/share/lxsession from backup and it failed to fix problem.
<johnnydavey> eow lubuntu
<bulw>  Is there some way to reset system settings, except reinstalling system?
<bulwersator> I used lxsession-default-apps to modify my file menager on lubuntu 14.04. Now after login I have a blank grey screen, though start menu is accessible by right-clicking on it. My system is now referred to as debian, and running lxsession-default-apps is impossible as it crashes immediately. How can I reset settings changed by lxsession-default-apps?
<xtrom> hi
<xtrom> i was wondering about lubuntu
<xtrom> and what is the main difference with debin
<xtrom> debian
<holstein> try it live.. its free to try
<xtrom> ?
<holstein> debian is what it is.. and ubuntu is basically a fork of debian
<holstein> lubuntu is ubuntu
<holstein> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<xtrom> and when you say a fork
<xtrom> it measn that less powerful ?
<holstein> xtrom: "powerful" in most cases will be a matter of application,a nd configuration
<holstein> xtrom: fact: lubuntu is designed, as stated, for older hardware
<holstein> its meant to be lightweight
<holstein> you wont find much better at that task
<holstein> it will not make your computer any faster or better
<xtrom> yes agree i jsut did a virtual machine
<xtrom> and is great
<holstein> the "powerful" ness of your hardware will come from it
<holstein> the actual hardware
<holstein> linux is linux.. and lubuntu is not magic
<xtrom> i was wondering about using it (lubuntu) as a server ... since is so light
<xtrom> ?
<holstein> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<holstein> use it for what you want to use it for
<holstein> mostly, servers dont have, or need X, so, there is typically no desktop environment
<holstein> but, lxde is a light option, if one wanted/needed one.. or wanted to run a server and a desktop on the same machine
<genii> When a server absolutely has to have some desktop for whatever reason, I usually just put twm and an xinitrc of like twm & xterm &
<holstein> yeah, there are lighter than lxde, for sure
<xtrom> twm , xinitric ? i 've never hear of those
<holstein> depends on the goal
<xtrom> let me google them up
<genii> xtrom: twm is very very minimal. xinitrx is a file in home dir that tells what to do when X starts
<genii> xinitrc, rather
<xtrom> im an electronic engineer , i am leaving windows behind , i started 5 month ago moving to linux , i tried Scientific linux for ahile,.. but i found it very diffciult,.. i tried then ubuntu server but i found it two cluttered and somewhat heavy
<wxl> too cluttered? and heavy? how do you quantify that?
<genii> What?
<xtrom> so i started with lubuntu ,.. i like the lightness
<holstein> if you want a desktop machine that you want to run server applications on, lubuntu/lxde is not a bad option
<wxl> i mean the fact of the matter is, lubuntu *IS* ubuntu
<wxl> they have the same core
<wxl> all the packages come from the same place
<genii> All *buntu underneath, yep
<xtrom> i am so glad to hear these
<holstein> ubuntu server has no UI
<annabel_> xtrom: considering installing OSX?
<holstein> i think you mean, you tried main ubuntu.. as a server platform
<annabel_> *consiered
<xtrom> osx ?
<xtrom> let me google that
<annabel_> Apple OSX
<xtrom> oh
<wxl> holstein: THAT would make sense
<xtrom> no
<xtrom> i need open source
<wxl> yeah, if you use standard ubuntu it *IS* cluttered and heavy
<holstein> appleOSX is not something i would run as a server, unless it were the server version
<wxl> but ubuntu server is pretty stripped down outside of the additional server packages
<annabel_> i run debian on both my servers
<annabel_> you can throw xlde / xfce on debian
<holstein> sure
<holstein> you can run the *same* services on debian as ubuntu
<xtrom> xlde on debian would be as fast as lubuntu ?
<wxl> xtrom: it would be good to explain what it is you actually want to accomplish, what your hardware is like, and further qualify your ubuntu experience. then maybe we can help guide you. even still, there is no *ONE* answer. this is totally subjective. the best way to figure it out is to get a live cd and boot it. then you can make a decision.
<annabel_> Faster i imagine
<holstein> xtrom: *nothing* is going to make your machine faster
<holstein> it is what it is
<xtrom> ok
<holstein> software can make "better" use of resources
<wxl> i wouldn't say debian is faster than anythng in ubuntu
<holstein> lxde is lxde.. here, or on debian, or *whatever*
<xtrom> im a C programmer and embedde system
<wxl> debian is upstream ubuntu
<xtrom> currently im started with Erlang
<wxl> in that sense, they're very closely tied
<xtrom> and im gettin involved in real time application
<holstein> typically, the "best" option is the one that is best known to you
<holstein> i say, choose one, and get comfortable with it
<xtrom> so my bos told to go for linux experience
<holstein> ubuntu is debian based, so, anything you do here, in lubuntu/ubuntu will and can apply to debian
<wxl> if you want to be REALLY fast, then you build your own linux from scratch using only what you want
<annabel_> holstein's advice is good advice
<wxl> but if you find scientific difficult, that will be difficult
<genii> !LFS
<ubottu> LFS is Linux From Scratch (www.linuxfromscratch.org) - not to be confused with !LTS, which is the long term support release of Ubuntu (currently 8.04 (server), 10.04 and 12.04)
<wxl> lubuntu is a wonderful blend of simplicity and easy of use
<holstein> if you want to learn linux, there are many courses on it https://linuxacademy.com/
<wxl> genii: oh wow, that's cool. back in my days of building linux from scratch they didn't make it so easy XD
<holstein> otherwise, just grab an iso, and start reading, and learning
<wxl> xtrom: there are real time kernels available
<genii> wxl: I usually recommend it to people to do at least one time in their life if they want to learn about how linux distributions are made, etc
<holstein> anything like linux from scratch will also be applicable
<holstein> the deal is, just being open to relearning
<holstein> and not expecting linux to be windows
<holstein> most folks slowly learn to use windows over years and years of time.. becoming advanced users quite knowlegable with the system. then, they drop linux on a box, or in VM, and expect to have that same level of mastery in a few minutes time
<wxl> xtrom: any other questions?
<holstein> keeping in mind that its not a goal of linux to emulate windows, and being open to re-learning how things are done will help
<xtrom> i pick lubuntu becasue its simpleness ,.. so a can learn to swim in linux,.. but actually i need to go for RTOS ,.. i saw some linux RTOS  in wikipedia , and i was reading about xenomai framework that supposedly converts any linux in a rtos ..
<wxl> xtrom: as i said, there is a real time kernel available
<holstein> i dont think you do
<holstein> but, only you can sort out your specific needs.. and are totally free and welcome to do so
<wxl> holstein: it's for embedded programming. think drones.
<wxl> as a general rule, controlling those motors requires real time
<holstein> *great*!
<wxl> although i know of at least one project that got around it somehow
<holstein> but, we know you dont need a special version of linux for that
<holstein> unless one does.. which, one can
<wxl> right
<holstein> there are *many* RT kernels
<wxl> like i said there's the real time kernels :)
<xtrom> wxl : which real time kernel you suggest to easy start (easy installation , lost of help and documentations ,.. etc )
<holstein> i say, ignore that, and just get started learning literally anything about the core
<wxl> !rt | xtrom
<ubottu> xtrom: The RT kernel is the Ubuntu kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is included in Ubuntu Studio by default. For more information please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime/
<wxl> there ya go
<holstein> i say, use the stock server kernel
<holstein> anything there will meet most of anyones needs
<holstein> then, if you find you need more, you can learn to implement it
<wxl> holstein: except for certain embedded programming needs. he's definitely got a unique use case.
<holstein> i am in no way disagreeing
<holstein> im just saying, there is *no* need to do it now
<holstein> no need to learn how to implement a special kernel *before* learning the os.. for a need that is not happening yet
<wxl> certainly not to learn linux
<holstein> i would suggest installing stock ubuntu server, or another stock linux distro.. stay on the stock path of that distro for support, and documentation
<wxl> and frankly i wouldn't suggest server from what i'm hearing
<wxl> i'd say start with lubuntu
<wxl> you'll probably want that gui
<holstein> i think thats more like windows server
<holstein> a GUI..
<wxl> well i don't even think he was using server
<wxl> scientific linux is gui based
<wxl> and he found it difficult
<holstein> im sure im mis-reading the scroll back
<diffis> Scientific linux... What does it actually mean in this case?
<wxl> diffis: it's a red hat derivative created by cern
<wxl> the name is kind of a misnomer
<wxl> sorry fermi not cern
<wxl> cern did help
<wxl> but now they're on centos proper
<diffis> wxl: Ah, OK. I was a bit confused, because there are a lot of ways you could say 'scientific linux'. :D
<wxl> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scientific_Linux
<diffis> For example, I have just Lubuntu desktop what I use quite heavy computing purposes.
<wxl> yep i can relate to that
<diffis> And I'm planning to upgrade my computer to be able to do much more.
<wxl> you can find out the why and what here https://www.scientificlinux.org/about/why-make-scientific-linux/
<xtrom> i chose in the pas SL6. becasue since i know they (cern,fermi, etc) use it i thought it (SL) might have easy step for RT apps development
<xtrom> thats what i encountered difficult not the SL it self
<diffis> Hmm... I think I've taken a look there at some point but then I decided to stay in lubuntu or some other light flavour (not necessarily ubuntu's).
<xtrom> that wasnt the case
<xtrom> wxl : waht do you think about xenomai..
<xtrom> ?
<xtrom> wxl : rt in wikipedia says "inactive" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_real-time_operating_systems
<holstein> if you need what its implementing, go for it
<holstein> you wont waste time, again, learning a gerneral linux operating system
<holstein> linux from scratch.. etc
<holstein> if you have a special application or need, you'll just need to do what that requires
<holstein> you may need to have your "boss" get you sample hardware, and try the software on the hardware, and test it
<holstein> or, just go with one of the services that will do it all for you, or sell you an entire linux solution
<wxl> xtrom: your resource for all things ubuntu is the ubuntu wiki, not wikipedia
<wxl> !rt | xtrom
<ubottu> xtrom: The RT kernel is the Ubuntu kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is included in Ubuntu Studio by default. For more information please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime/
<xtrom> we going to be using ARM cores (for hardware) but we ( my boss and i ) suggested that i would be better if i learn linux for comons MPU , and then pass to embedded server systems (Real time)
<xtrom> so so far lubuntu is pretty fine
<holstein> right
<xtrom> im learing alot with it
<xtrom> thank you holstein for your suggestions
<xtrom> i think you are tight
<xtrom> right*
<xtrom> :)
<wxl> xtrom: the better info is here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/RealTimeKernel
<holstein> though, our kernel was not designed for that
<holstein> and, is not in the default repos any longer
<wxl> basically you install a ppa (add a repo), and then install the package you want
<holstein> the lowlatency is..
<holstein> i say, dont worry with the kernel, til it becomes a problem..
<holstein> if its already a problem, then start testing kernels
<holstein> the kxstudio ppa has realtime kernels
<holstein> but, those kernels are more intended for audio production work
<holstein> again, no software makes your hardware any "better".. its just a way to help configure it to make better, or more appropriate use of resources to fit the need
<wxl> tl;dr xtrom install lubuntu and get back to us based on what else you need
<xtrom> excellent!
<xtrom> thank you , you all are awesome,.. nice community !
<jirido> holstein: Hi. Hope you are well and life is smoth with you. I got a ubuntu quis but you know how it is in the channel so i ask you cause i know you know much.
<jirido> When using sshfs to mount a remote / as a remote nonadmin user on the server but with sudo rights, (it's ubuntu so i cant do it as root and dont want to) is there a way to get a password promt to pop up asking for my remote users password(sudo) when i try to save an root owned file i have modified in a local editor or if i want to upload a file as root to a root owned directory?
<jirido> and now im talking open files in leafpad via pcmanfm
<ianorlin> jirido you are running the pcmanfm on your local machine right
<jirido> yes
<ianorlin> jirido, I am not sure how to do that
<jirido> ianorlin: sadly
<jirido> It would be so neat
<ianorlin> but you could sftp to the users home and then move it with sudo with ssh if you can figure out the mv command
<ianorlin> or an admin can
<jirido> I have sudo and so on and can edit it in nano or vim but i prefere to look for files in filemanager and edit them in sublime or leafpad
<ianorlin> my idea is to save locally copy to your home folder in server and then ssh to sever and cp it to where you want to
<ianorlin> if this is a config file or something having a backup is nice
<jirido> But when saving anything outside my server users homefolder it denyes me to save and then it would be so neat to get a popup asking for my pasword(sudo)
<ianorlin> yeah because your user doesn't have write permission there
<jirido> yes but it is hmm
<jirido> i would like to solve it.. I do not know if i could do it with ldap eventually but it seames like yet an other thing to learn and setup that is cind of big and complicated
<jirido> :)
#lubuntu 2015-02-13
<bennyprofane> hi
<ianorlin> hi
<bennyprofane> I'm thinking about installing lubuntu on a used thinkpad T400 that I just bought. I'm used to xfce how different will it be?
<ianorlin> panel is in a different place and a few slighty different default apps
<bennyprofane> I really just need terminal and a web browser, I do most things either on CLI or thru the web.
<ianorlin> um yeah it won't be that different but it is a slightly different terminal
<Unit193> A bit of a different look and feel, and yes lxterminal is different too but if it bothers you xfce4-terminal is easy and soft on the additional deps.
<Unit193> Try it, see if you like it.  Simple as that.
<bennyprofane> I'll try it. I'm sure it will work for my usage. I really don't use much beyond cli and web browser.
<Ahmuck> how do i burn an image or an iso image to a sd card?
<Ahmuck> nm, got it
<Ahmuck> anybody here?
<ianorlin> Ahmuck, what is your question?
<acecipher> Hmmm
<acecipher> Does inkscape have a good place to get help?
<Unit193> #inkscape has 100 people
<Unit193> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Unit193> Great tool to find channels, acecipher.
<acecipher> Ah, thanks
<Glorfinde1> lubuntu isn't booting any more, it keeps checking the disk
<Glorfinde1> there is an option to skip mounting which let it boot before, but now that doesn't work anymore either
<Glorfinde1> eh, there it went
<Glorfinde1> 5th try did it
<Glorfinde1> :|
<Glorfinde1> thx anyway
<cinimoon> utopic, 8400gs, nvidia 331.113, xrandr will not change to modes but gives no error message (screen blinks and stays the same)
<MajB> hello folks.  Lost my nm-applet this morning.  It doesn't want to launch by default or manually.  However I can launch it in the lxterminal using sudo but it will not survive a reboot.
<cinimoon> never mind that, i can change now but I'm limited to 800x600 maximum although I'm offered 1024x768, 1024x800, and 1024x600 above that
<cinimoon> MajB: I've got the same problem. I use Alt+F2 and run it. I havn't tried to fix this because my system is so limited and i'd rather not have anything running if I'm not using it.
<cinimoon> Can you find network manager applet in Menu>Preferences>Desktop Session Settings?
<cinimoon> Also, Menu>Preferences>Default Applications for LXSession then the Autostart tab (here you can add nm-applet)
<MajB> I have done that.  That was work around back in April when 14.04 was first released.  However it doesn't work this time.
<cinimoon> This is just a wild guess, could it be your system requires root to run nm-applet ?
<MajB> I can launch nm-applet from the terminal using sudo.
<cinimoon> i can change resolutions now but I'm limited to 800x600 maximum although I'm offered 1024x768, 1024x800, and 1024x600 above that. utopic, 8400gs, nvidia 331.113
<MajB> When I use sudo, the appet launches but I get the following error message        ** (nm-applet:3443): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-o28th37GkB: Connection refused
<MajB> nm-applet-Message: using fallback from indicator to GtkStatusIcon
<MajB> That was supposed to be all together.
<cinimoon> well, i guess its not a sudo problem. I'm stumped
<MajB> I just rebooted with an old kernel and the same situation exists.
<MajB> No applet but I am connected to the wireless.  Something is preventing the applet from displaying.
<MajB> any idea where I start looking for the config files
<cinimoon> pcmanfm, search function
<cinimoon> don't know what the file names are. but, open nm-applet and change everythiing you can. then sort the file search by last modified
<OpenSorce> May be the wrong channel for this but, Ubuntu 14.04 fresh install running lxde from the repos. On restart I have to log out and back in twice to get fonts and mouse cursor back to the right sizes. Any help?
<wxl> OpenSorce: you have the same problems in unity?
<OpenSorce> wxl, no. It only happens when we use lxde
<wxl> strange
<wxl> i cannot imagine what changes when you log out
<OpenSorce> Two logouts and it's fixed.
<OpenSorce> It only happens after a reboot
<wxl> so if you shutdown there are no problems?
<OpenSorce> No that's when it happens. Shutdown, restart and on first login the fonts and curso are too small. One logout and login fixes the fonts, one more fixes the mouse cursor.
<OpenSorce> *cursor
<wxl> hm
<wxl> i have never heard of such a thing happening on any lubuntu install
<wxl> this may be an #ubuntu problem
<wxl> i might suggest going there and see if they can provide any insight
<wxl> i'm at a loss to think of what in the lxde world would act as a mechanism for such a problem
<OpenSorce> Lol, yes it would think so. However they tend to ignore anyone not using that bloated Unity crap :-P
<wxl> i'm aware of that
<OpenSorce> I'm guessing there are some Unity config files that need to be purged.
<wxl> ooh!
<wxl> well there is:
<wxl> !purelxde | OpenSorce
<ubottu> OpenSorce: If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<wxl> although if you're thinking of committing full-time to lxde you might as well justt install lubuntu :)
<OpenSorce> I wish that were possible. My wife uses Unity on her account :-P
<wxl> darn
<OpenSorce> I know
<wxl> hm
<wxl> i have a really crazy thought
<wxl> it might not work
<OpenSorce> Yeah?
<wxl> but you could try
<Unit193> Can still install the task, or the core task.
<wxl> move everything in your home folder somewhere else
<wxl> default config files for lxde should be created
<Unit193> LXDE or Lubuntu?  Lubuntu uses a weird setup.
<OpenSorce> Unit193,  LXDE
<OpenSorce> The way I've set this up, it's a home office machine during the day, at night it becomes an LXDE based media center.
<OpenSorce> Older single core machine. It works great actually except for this one issue :-P
<OpenSorce> wxl, thanks for your suggestions. You've given me some ideas
<wxl> np OpenSorce. good luck
#lubuntu 2015-02-14
<cinimoon> after a time in GUI, I get squiggly lines and checkers patterns on my display and it freezes under Linux. (Under Windows, it crashes immediatly, but I don't care to run Windows).
<ianorlin> cinimoon, what kind of video card are you using or is this a vm
<ianorlin> when it freezes does pressing control alt f1 do anything?
<newbooterr> Hello all
<ianorlin> hi newbooterr
<newbooterr> Just used software updater to apply the latest updates and now cant get Lubuntu to boot... could anyone give me some advice?
<newbooterr> It gets stuck at the Lubuntu 14.10 and the 4 scrolling dots
<ianorlin> does holding shift down at boot get you to grub?
<newbooterr> I am running on the Live CD now. Is it possible to do a rollback/rescue from there?
<newbooterr> I boot from grub and get to the start screen. It then does the scrolling dots indefinitely
<newbooterr> If I press Exc I can get to terminal prompt
<newbooterr> Esc I mean
<ianorlin> can you choose advanced options for ubuntu and choose an older kernel?
<newbooterr> I get a read-only error msg before getting to the prompt.
<ianorlin> hmm what read only error message?
<newbooterr> I had this earlier (before the patches) where it said my /home was read-only all of a sudden
<ianorlin> did you edit /etc/fstab?
<newbooterr> Cant create /tmp because read-only filesystem
<newbooterr> nope
<ianorlin> form the livecd can you mount your filesystem and pastbin /etc/fstab?
<newbooterr> Yes I can mount the filesystem
<newbooterr> I am looking at it now with gparted
<ianorlin> newbooterr, you could mess things up if you are not careful with gparted
<newbooterr> Can you explain how to do pastbin /etc/fstab?
<ianorlin> also do you have a backup
<ianorlin> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<newbooterr> So do !paste /etc/fstab in terminal?
<ianorlin> no you need to do it of the /etc/fstab of the install
<ianorlin> because the etc/fstab in there will be of the live session
<ianorlin> which is not what will be used when trying to boot off disk
<newbooterr> Ok that makes sense.
<newbooterr> Sorry, I am not familiar with /etc/fstab
<newbooterr> Is this a directory, a file, a partition map?
<ianorlin> a file
<newbooterr> Ah ok
<newbooterr> One moment
<newbooterr> Ok got it
<newbooterr> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<newbooterr> # / was on /dev/sde3 during installation
<newbooterr> UUID=ab272c69-b270-40fd-91d0-9e72c0eee506 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<newbooterr> # /home was on /dev/sde6 during installation
<newbooterr> UUID=32e621a4-3721-4612-a946-b1c92a3aaf97 /home           ext4    defaults        0       2
<newbooterr> # swap was on /dev/sde5 during installation
<ianorlin> also newbooterr do you have a backup?
<newbooterr> I do not :-$
<ianorlin> Ah that is not good
<ianorlin> newbooterr, do you have anywhere to back up to that is not on that disk?
<newbooterr> I have set up the system recently, did not get round to that yet.
<newbooterr> Yes I think so. it looks like I can access the /home partition via the live CD and copy the files somewhere else
<newbooterr> Was I naive to expect that using the software updater would be trivial and could not lead to situations like this?
<ianorlin> It shouldn't normally
<newbooterr> I did it one time earlier right after install, and there were no problems
<newbooterr> So it looks like I can copy the files in the /home drive somewhere else.
<ianorlin> ok that is good
<newbooterr> home partition I mean
<newbooterr> So does all the config for lxpanel, desktop icons etc also live in the /home partition?
<ianorlin> after you do that I think it would be a good idea to from the live session open up menu accessories and then open up disks and check smart on the drive itself
<newbooterr> Ok
<newbooterr> Hm.
<newbooterr> Just tried copying the Desktop folder to somewhere else.
<newbooterr> Some files copied, on others I get "permission denied"
<newbooterr> Like gparted.desktop for example
<newbooterr> Which is just the shortcut file for the desktop icon... hm.
<ianorlin> You can add that back later anything eles in there?
<newbooterr> Some small text files, but those did copy over without errors.
<ianorlin> no that doesn't copy?
<newbooterr> The text files copied over ok, but on the .deskop files I get the permission errors
<ianorlin> where are these in the desktop folder?
<newbooterr> The files that do not copy over are all .desktop files it seems. They are in /Desktop and in /Desktop/Linux Config. That last one is a folder I added to the desktop, that contains some config icons
<newbooterr> 3 .desktop files did copy over. Those are all "non-standard" desktop icons. 2 for Eclipse, and one for another app.
<newbooterr> The rest are firefox, synaptic and other shortcuts to apps that are part of the Lubuntu install
<newbooterr> Exact error message: synaptic.desktop: Error opening file: Permission denied
<newbooterr> In properties of file: Permission owner and group: 1000
<newbooterr> Both greyed out (I cant edit the fields)
<newbooterr> View content/change content: only owner.
<newbooterr> And I can't change those settings either.
<newbooterr> So looks like LiveCD session regards the session as not the owner of the files, and I am not allowed to copy them.
<newbooterr> Not a big deal; I can recreate them. Just providing this as diagnostic info.
<newbooterr> I am looking at the Disks application now.
<newbooter> Hey ianorlin
<newbooter> Back again
<newbooter> And problem solved!
<newbooter> Thanks for your help
<newbooter> Tried reboot again, came up with disk error, press F to fix (did not see that before), and after that it booted.
<newbooter> Oof
<newbooter> Which brings me to my next question: does anyone have pointers/advice/a link to a good online resource on how to set up backup/restore for (L)ubuntu?
<jirido> holstein: Hi. hope you get a cuddely valentines day!
<jirido> could you say me how to get links in terminal to open with firefox?
<melodie> hi
<melodie> how come "libc-dev-bin libc6-dev and linux-libc-dev" are not in Lubuntu 14.04.2 ? Are they not needed anymore?
<melodie> if someone knows
<phillw> melodie: there is no 14.04.2 for any team
<annabel--> hey x
<annabel--> how do i tell the monitor to not sleep on idle. we are watching streaming via chrome and suddenly monitor goes to sleep
<annabel--> i am on lubuntu 14.04
<leszek> annabel--: you could try installing caffeine (https://launchpad.net/~caffeine-developers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa) which allows with one click to stop suspending. But in general chrome and chromium should stop it too. Only when you are using the flashplayer (and you really should avoid this buggy hell of mess anywhere were you can) it does not as this was appearantly never implemented
<holstein> jirido: for me, i just set my default browser, system wide, in the terminal if necessary,a nd the links open with the default browser
<holstein> is your issue that the links in the terminal are not opening? or not opening in firefox? or not opening in your default browser?
<holstein> otherwise, a simple way to get links to open in firefox is copy paste them
<jirido> Not opening in any browser
<holstein> you can use control to capture multiple lines easily
<holstein> jirido: i use control click, and typically, they "just open" in the default browser
<jirido> http://google.com
<holstein> jirido: that is quite a different issue, though, if you would search for "how to open links in the terminal" rather than "how to open terminal links in firefox"
<jirido> Yes you are right it works with control click
<jirido> Yeay
<jirido> Or what the americanos say :)
<holstein> we americanos typically just say "thanks", but its not a requirement..
<jirido> Superb.. Ignorans you see.. i have copy pasted them al so far :p
<jirido> you see i was right to ask you!
<jirido> Could one click them like that in screen?
<holstein> i do..
<jirido> How
<holstein> the same
<holstein> works the same, for me..
<jirido> yes but i think with out reach for the mouse
<holstein> you want to open a link? in a GUI web browser? without a mouse?
<holstein> wont do you much good
<jirido> no here in irssi
<holstein> irssi doesnt open weblinks.. its not a web browser
<holstein> im in irssi in screen
<holstein> there are ways to select, and copy/paste text without a mouse in a terminal
<jirido> No more like .. A link commes up in the channel and i would like it to open in firefox without i have to use mouse
<holstein> but, the GUI web browser assumes you have a mouse
<jirido> well i have pentadactyl
<holstein> jirido: but, you need the mouse at the browser
<holstein> i mean, *anything* is possible.. its all open, and configurable
<jirido> No not with pentadactyl
<holstein> i, personally, dont see that as help
<holstein> you'll need a mouse for the basic functionality of a web browser
<holstein> so, why not use the mouse?
<holstein> if you dont want to, you can use select/copy/paste from the terminal
<jirido> like in the terminal if i control click it opens in FF.. I would like to use something to do the control click  without the mouse
<holstein> you can also ask in #ubuntu or a larger more general linux channel, since this is not specific to lxde/lubuntu/ubuntu/debian/linux
<jirido> In screen i can copy paste alright but to control click?
<holstein> jirido: sure, friend, im saying, you can select, and copy paste in the terminal
<holstein> jirido: if you want to "click", you need a "clicker".. and the mouse is needed after the URL is inputed in the browser
<holstein> if you want an elaborate work-around, or change in that functionality, you are welcome to implement it
<holstein> there may be a simple URL highlighter, or other irssi script
<holstein> but, at some point, the basic GUI you are using *assumes* a mouse
<jirido> but when control clicking it opens in the browser nice
<holstein> sure, i get that, i actually just recently informed you of that functionality
<holstein> i get that, for some reason, you want to "click" without a mouse
<jirido> In FF it is only flash that i cant reach with pentadactyl
<holstein> and you *can*, but, since the basic UI you are using assumes a mouse, that is not something that is implemented
<holstein> there are *many* ways to implent what you are talking about
<jirido> ok
<holstein> jirido: have you tried selct and copy paste in your terminal? have you researched irssi scripts? have you tried something like vim? or another text editor? with a mode potentially to do that?
<holstein> jirido: the web browser runs in the GUI, and *everything* about that work flow is expecting and assuming a mouse to navigate it
<jirido> yes You are right
<holstein> http://scripts.irssi.org/
<holstein> http://superuser.com/questions/176015/using-irssi-is-there-a-way-to-copy-urls-so-i-can-open-them-in-elinks
<jirido> I need to use screen or have a script that open last link in channel
<holstein> http://scripts.irssi.org/scripts/urlgrab.pl
<jirido> Yes look there :) Thank you
<holstein> jirido: these *all* work with screen
<holstein> jirido: you need not ask about screen in your queries. that confuses your results.. like asking about the links opening in firefox, when, in fact you mean, opening *at all*
<jirido> Thank you. I go and check them out. yes I get you
<jirido> Thank you again for your patiens and wish you a plessant evning and spring if we dont hear for a while. take care.
<jirido> Thank you. I go and check them out. yes I get youe
<jirido> e
<jirido> e
<jirido> Not opening in any browsere
<jirido> sorry
<jirido> I need to use screen or have a script that open last link in channele
<jirido> e
<holstein> jirido: use screen if you like
<holstein> jirido: screen isnt facilitating, or, specifically breaking anything
<holstein> !info screen
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexer with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.1-2 (utopic), package size 526 kB, installed size 968 kB
<holstein> what do i suggest? remove it from the euqation
<holstein> just open a simple terminal, and get it to do what you like
<holstein> dont even throw irssi in the mix.. there's no need
<holstein> literally open a text document, or something pasted into the terminal, and have it open the link as you like
<holstein> then, move to making the situation more complex with the tools you need
<jirido> Sorry thees last posts came when i trid to control click for some reason.. It got eluculant solved with urlgrab.pl and the /url command
<jirido> *tried
<holstein> sure, that script facilitates the funcitonality you wanted
<holstein> or, it states that it does
<jirido> also it makes a irssi_url.html that can be kept open in the browser and then i just type f (for  "folow") and the number of the link so it opens in new tab
<newbooter> Can anyone recommend a good backup/restore solution for Lubuntu?
<newbooter> My system failed yesterday after applying patches from Software Updater. I was able to recover, but I would like to prevent this from happening again.
<melodie> what about Lucky Backup?
<melodie> I have been told it is fairly easy to use
<melodie> or do you mean the entire system?
<newbooter> melodie: yes I mean entire system.
<newbooter> So being able to recover if system partition is corrupted for example.
<newbooter> From lucky backup sf page: Unfortunately the development of luckybackup is almost frozen.
<newbooter>                 I will not stop supporting this project but please have in mind that this will affect future fixes of known bugs                  as well as the implementation of new features.
<newbooter> Looking at deja dup as well.
<melodie> <newbooter> So being able to recover if system partition is corrupted for example. // fsck.ext4 (if you use ext4)
<melodie> newbooter what would you do if your hard drive has bad blocks?
<newbooter> Can I run fsck  via gparted or Disks, from LiveCD target at the corrupt partition?
<Unit193> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<melodie> as long as the partition is not mounted you can
<newbooter> Emm.. I have not considered bad blocks so far.
<melodie> newbooter I just saved data from a dying hard drive, using whdd
<newbooter> Thanks ubottu, will look in to those.
<newbooter> Ok melodie, adding whdd to the tool list.
<newbooter> I have used Spinrite in the past to fix drives. Has helped me out more than once. Runs from boot CD or equivalent.
<melodie> newbooter it's not packaged, it will need to go into Debian
<melodie> and to use it, you need some insights, and as I did have some, a tutorial is being written (not ready yet)
<newbooter> Yes I see from their page:  <Sorry, but WHDD still doesn’t compile on stock Ubuntu 14 (except you use  ./build_static.sh), because Ubuntu contains way too old `dialog` package  – the one from 2011! What a shame.>
<newbooter> Shame indeed. But I see they do provide system rescue boot CD / USB.
<newbooter> Or rather this system rescue includes it apparently: http://www.sysresccd.org/SystemRescueCd_Homepage
<melodie> ok, I'm going to see if I find someone interested to fix it
<melodie> this means going to the Debian side, it's where all starts from
<melodie> newbooter I'll check if dialog is still maintained upstream first
<melodie> newbooter there is no such thing as a newer version. I'll just send a mail to the dev. :)
<melodie> newbooter where on the whdd website is the statement about whdd?
<melodie> about ubuntu 14 ?
<melodie> found it!
<newbooter> Ok
<newbooter> Seems a shame that it is available in so many other distro's, but not ubuntu.
<newbooter> Rebooting... back soon hopefully
<newbooter> Back now... had same problem as earlier on reboot.
<newbooter> Ubuntu 4.10 and 4 moving dots...
<newbooter> How can I check partition health?
<newbooter> Use fsck?
<newbooter> Tried running disk benchmark but apparently there is a bug that means this ALWAYS fails on 32-bit systems.
<newbooter> This one: https://www.google.nl/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCYQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fbugs.launchpad.net%2Fbugs%2F1081019&ei=5sLfVM-_DIXvOeCzgcAE&usg=AFQjCNGRw6sIccRXq4Drubod2nKn7voExQ&sig2=K-bqlW5xCBxg1tTd3vkUhw&bvm=bv.85970519,d.ZWU
<newbooter> Oops, direct url is https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1081019
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1081019 in gnome-disk-utility (Ubuntu) "Benchmark for disks always fails on 32 bit systems" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<newbooter> Yep thats the one.
<newbooter> So what is the procedure to check/repair a partition?
<newbooter> Fsck? Other tools?
<melodie> good night
#lubuntu 2015-02-15
<bernierunns> Anyone want to help a noob boot lubuntu on an old toshiba xp machine?
<bernierunns> It keeps locking up.
<ianorlin> how much ram does it have and are you using desktop or alternate installer?
<ianorlin> have you made sure the image is good?
<bernierunns> Not sure about the RAM, I'm trying to get something to boot on it. XP is in a loop and not booting so I am trying to install Lubuntu from a dvd.
<ianorlin> are you sure it has dvd drive?
<bernierunns> yes
<ianorlin> and not just cd
<ianorlin> can you get into bios?
<bernierunns> It says DVD on it, so I am assuming.
<bernierunns> How might I do that?
<ianorlin> you need that to change boot order to boot off dvd
<bernierunns> ok,  I have done that. I get to the screen where it says "Lubuntu" and has the little loading dots, or status dots. It locks up there
<bernierunns> Should I try it off a thumb drive?
<ianorlin> xp might not boot off sub
<ianorlin> usb
<bernierunns> ok
<bernierunns> I am trying Lubuntu because I ran into issues with PXE
<bernierunns> Googled a distro that might work and Lubuntu popped up as an option.
<ianorlin> do you get to a menu where it says try lubuntu
<ianorlin> or select a language
<ianorlin> try the alternate installer maybe
<bernierunns> I did once. It asked if I wanted to try it first. I did the live version first. It ran ok. So then I rebooted and tried to install over windows Let it run for 6 hours and it locked up somewhere around the 2 hour mark.
<bernierunns> ok, I am at the select language screen
<bernierunns> "Try Lunbutu without installing" etc menu
<bernierunns> what do?
<ianorlin> run test disk for defects to make sure it is good
<bernierunns> ok
<bernierunns> "Check Finished: Errors found in 1 files!"
<newbooter> I would like to run benchmark on my disks, but there is a bug that prevents benchmark in Disks from running on 32-bit systems: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1081019
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1081019 in gnome-disk-utility (Ubuntu) "Benchmark for disks always fails on 32 bit systems" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<newbooter> Does anyone know of an alternative?
<ianorlin> !info phoronix-test-suite
<ubottu> phoronix-test-suite (source: phoronix-test-suite): comprehensive testing and benchmarking platform. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.8.3-1 (utopic), package size 413 kB, installed size 2115 kB
<ianorlin> that has lots of benchmarks but not entirely sure of all of them
<newbooter> Thank you ianorlin; will look into that.
<newbooter> Just noticed I have a scary warning in Synaptic: Broken depencency: linux-generic Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers3.16.0.30.31
<newbooter> Tried re-install with Synaptic and got error: E: Internal Error, No file name for linux-generic:i386
<newbooter> What would be the best way to fix this?
<newbooter> Is this really the actual kernel file? I presume removing it via Synaptic is not an option? Or will there be a fallback to a previous version if I do that?
<MrPytanie> I hadn't installed lubuntu yet. I have 2 GB ram in my netbook. I heard that lubuntu may be run with just 128MB I just need system to run whonix (both gateway and workstation) on VritualBox. But for run whonix I need nearly 2GB ram. So there is my question whould it work on celan lubuntu? I mean would lubuntu still use so small memory amount if it get access to more?
 * ianorlin doesn't know what whonix is
<gebjgd> MrPytanie, you have to try
<newbooter> uname -4 says 3.16.0-23-generic. Does that mean I can safely remove the package from Synaptic?
<PanKtos> I just installed lubuntu on my msi wind u135dx and it doesn't see my touchpad. How to fix it?
<PanKtos> I guess that I need driver for this, but how to install it without using mouse? I don't have one. Now i'm writing from other system. Is it possible to install driver for 'ubuntu without using mouse? Or from other system?
<tex33> if anybody is about can I get some quick advise? :)
#lubuntu 2016-02-15
<omni> hello i have a urgent problem with my lubuntu install
<Guest7535> i cant log in to my main user when i log in it get stuck in the screen where its loading the profile but it wont continue to load desktop bars etc
<Guest7535> i can manage to create other profiles to which log on to but i cant access my main profile and the problem is that i dont have the encryption passphrase written anywhere yet so i cant externally decrypt my home folder
<Guest7535> i would reinstall if it wasnt for the files inside the encrypted home folder which i need but cant log in to
<tatva> i need command for installing tor in ubuntu can anyone help?
<Kaboom>  I'dlike not to have to type my password session PLS
<wxl> Kaboom: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Boot_Install_Login#For_release_12.04_and_on_.28LightDM.29
<Kaboom> THX a lot :)
<wxl> np
#lubuntu 2016-02-16
<mediachicken> Hello I was wondering whether it was possible to check which keyboard drivers are currently connected/being used?
<mediachicken> I connected a new apple magic keyboard to ubuntu and it's not using the hid_apple driver and my fn keys aren't working either
<wxl> mediachicken: is that bluetooth?
<mediachicken> yes
<wxl> might want to check on #ubuntu, as the issues extend beyond just the desktop environment
<mediachicken> yeah I asked in ubuntu as well
<wxl> then i'd just patiently wait :)
<mediachicken> I just know the keybindings are set in the DE so wasn't sure if anything else driver related was as well
<wxl> cuz i don't have the hardware to test either
<mediachicken> could the issue be because I'm running it on a macbook and the internal keyboard is using the hid_apple driver?
<wxl> i doubt it
<mediachicken> Alright, just making sure. The old wireless keyboards used the hid_apple driver, but I have the new magic keyboard. Thinking that there might not have been a driver update
<wxl> no clue man. gotta talk to those new-fangled-apple folks
<mediachicken> the keyboard works as expected, it's just that the fn key is literally not even recognized when I press it in xev
<mediachicken> haha yeah, hopefully someone in #ubuntu knows
<wxl> most of us apple people here are all ppc
<wxl> that sounds like a driver issue for sure
<mediachicken> I'm honestly trying to switch to linux full time
<wxl> yay :) helps to have "normal" hardware XD
<mediachicken> But I've used mac for years at work and it's a hard switch to make as a software engineer  lol
<wxl> i hear ya
<wxl> but less proprietary :)
<mediachicken> Yeah dude, I had the idea after upgrading my tower. I decided to install lubuntu on my mac and was disappointed at how lightning fast it ran compared to OSX on the exact same hardware
<mediachicken> really makes me second guess spending $2500
<wxl> heheheheh
<wxl> yeah and honestly, if you compare the specs, you can get something similar to any mac pretty much anywhere else for far less
<mediachicken> Honestly I completely blame El Capital. OSX 10.11 literally ruined OSX for me
<mediachicken> Oh yeah, the Asus Zenbooks have amazing hardware and a 4k screen
<mediachicken> for almost $1k less
<wxl> yuup[
<wxl> i love how well lubuntu runs on just about anything. i generally use old hardware because it just makes it run so well :)
<wxl> i get handmedowns from people. you know, borked windows installs and the like
<mediachicken> Hell yeah. It's not even that I have tight constraints and need a lightweight OS. I just hate all the "eye candy" in most modern OS
<wxl> i don't MIND the eye candy, but i don't need it
<tsimonq2> http://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-lxqt-in-a-raspberry-pi/
<mediachicken> I want my DE to be insanely responsive
<tsimonq2> just putting that out there XD
<mediachicken> If it can stay insanely responsive and have eye candy, i don't mind it. But functionality > beauty when it comes to a DE
<wxl> what i don't like is extra b.s. that's just cludgy. that's my problem with ubuntu and kubuntu (which we use at work). so many features that are largely unnecesary
<wxl> indeed
<wxl> i can't tell you the hassles i've had to deal with regarding kubuntu panels
<wxl> on lubuntu it's just simple
<mediachicken> I for one can't stand cinnamon
<wxl> i like plain config files.
<tsimonq2> s/simple/simpler/ :P
<wxl> :/
<mediachicken> I've never ran a KDE install before. Makes me more confident in my choice of lxde
<wxl> my biggest problem with os x is that they freaking RUINED freebsd
<wxl> it's not like darwin is freebsd + some extra stuff
<wxl> no it's freebsd - some stuff + some extra stuff
<wxl> though the man pages for the stuff that they removed are often still lurking around
<wxl> i like their microkernel tho :)
<wxl> i guess it's my responsibility to state this channel is for support and is logged. if we want to continue this non-support chat, we'd probably be best going to #lubuntu-offtopic
 * tsimonq2 nods
<mediachicken> ah okay, sorry about that lol
<mediachicken> well I guess it's permanently on record that OSX is trash now
<mediachicken> ;)
<wxl> mediachicken: it's no problem at all, frankly, but it's just better that way for all the people desperate for help :)
<mediachicken> Well then I will ask something on-topic. If I'm not able to resolve this conflict, how would I assign the brightness functionality to the F1/F2 keys? What command would I add to the lubuntu-rc.xml?
<mediachicken> and is there a way to remap keys via the same file? Like can I the A keybinding to trigger B? Curious if I could keybind shift+ctrl to replace the fn key (I know it could cause possible problems with hotkeys but not too concerned right now)
<wxl> mediachicken: if you google around you can find all sorts of things
<wxl> but tl;dr you just need cli commands to do particular tasks and use the <command> tag
<wxl> you can do that with xbacklight for example
<mediachicken> haven't googled the second question but I have googled around a bit for the first question and didn't find any good solutions
<wxl> e.g. https://wiki.manjaro.org/index.php?title=Openbox:_Control_Screen_Brightness_Using_the_Keyboard
<mediachicken> ah okay. I didn't know if there was an alternate to the <command> tag where I could use like <keycode> or something or if everything had to be command based
<wxl> mediachicken: not in the normal openbox toolkit afaik. you'd have to do some deeper hacking.
<mediachicken> Ah alright, thanks!
<wxl> also i kind of doubt the kernel really picks up on the fn
<wxl> maybe i'm wrong
<mediachicken> If I search documentation for this file what would I look for? This is an openbox related config and not an lxde config?
<wxl> but i'd bet that fn-some-key is picked up
<mediachicken> Hmm, so the fn key is actually modifying the signal before it's sent to the computer?
<wxl> in our case, openbox is the window manager in the whole lxde suite
<wxl> mediachicken: that's my GUESS.
<mediachicken> well using xev on my keyboard returns the exact same result for f1 and fn+f1
<mediachicken> guess it really is a driver issue
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> and even if that idea was possible you'd have to figure out the right keycode for fn
<wxl> i don't know if this is helpful:
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleKeyboard
<wxl> maybe fnmode default has changed?
<wxl> /sys/module/hid_apple/parameters/fnmode
<wxl> if that's 0 that's probably the issue as it means fn disabled
<wxl> also check this out https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Apple_Keyboard
<wxl> you may have to read between the lines but arch usually has excellent docs
<wxl> my suggestion with their docs is don't just copy/paste commends before you know what they do
<wxl> and what the original state is
<mediachicken> Yeah like I said when I change the fnmode of the hid_apple driver it only modifies the input for my built in apple keyboard
<mediachicken> that's why I was asking originally if it were possible to show a list of the current kb drivers being used
<mediachicken> because I wanna know what driver my magic keyboard is using
<wxl> sure
<wxl> well
<wxl> hm
<mediachicken> yeah I googled for it but couldn't find anything useful
<wxl> mayube it depends more on the available bluetooth profiles
<wxl> yeah because the driver is for the bluetooth adapter
<ianorlin> I don't know about apple keyboards
<wxl> i am just kind of clueless on this one :(
<mediachicken> So is there a generic bluetooth keyboard driver I could try to modify the settings on?
<wxl> actually i don't think so
<mediachicken> I feel like there has to be a way to list connected peripherals along with the drivers they're using
<wxl> you MAY be able to change the underlying profiles
<mediachicken> xinput -list brings me the closest but no cigar
<wxl> but what i'm trying to say is that in the case of bluetooth, the kernel module for the bluetooth ADAPTER (receiver/transmitter) is what's doing most of the heavy lifting, with it talking to the device via bluetooth profiles
<mediachicken> not sure I know what bluetooth profiles are
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> well
<wxl> this is one of the reasons why bluetooth sucks :)
<mediachicken> is there a way to modify them?
<mediachicken> hahaha
<wxl> yes but you got to know how to
<mediachicken> hmm so it's not like a generic easily editable config file?
<wxl> MAYBE helpful https://stackoverflow.com/questions/22265089/bluetooth-profile-info-in-linux
<mediachicken> So from your understanding of this issue so far, is the best guess that my issue is a driver problem or do you think it's actually a kernel issue or something?
<wxl> i think it's a bluetooth profile thing
<mediachicken> Which a driver wouldn't fix?
<mediachicken> or do bluetooth devices not use normal drivers?
<wxl> yeah because the driver being used is for the adapter
<wxl> right that exactly
<mediachicken> ah I gotcha
<mediachicken> well I'm learning, and already disliking this whole bluetooth thing
<wxl> it's like kernel <-- driver --> adapter <-- profiles --> device
<wxl> it's still in its infancy
<tsimonq2> I thought kernel = driver?
<wxl> no
<wxl> well
<wxl> not exactly
<mediachicken> so if I'm able to modify the profile and make the appropriate changes, will these changes be persistent even if I remove the bluetooth device completely?
<wxl> that's like saying chrome == a chrome extension
<tsimonq2> because isn't it just kernel modules, wxl?
<wxl> mediachicken: maybe. don't know, for sure.
<mediachicken> from the sound of that SO question it seems like it creates a profile on pairing
<wxl> tsimonq2: you can't boot a module, tsimonq2.
<tsimonq2> wxl: but you can boot a kernel
<tsimonq2> and kernel - modules
<tsimonq2> s/-/=/
<wxl> tsimonq2: right, so a module != kernel
<wxl> so a kernel = driver
<wxl> s/=/!=/
<tsimonq2> but isn't kernel = x(module) = x(driver) ?
<tsimonq2> (Algebra lol)
<wxl> kind of, but for the sake of this discussion, it's not useful
<tsimonq2> oh :P
<wxl> example profile mediachicken https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Linux_Guide/Linux_and_Bluetooth#Bluetooth_device_as_a_modem
<wxl> that page over all may be helpful
<mediachicken> thanks for the link, I've been doing reading up on bluetooth profiles trying to wrap my head around it
<wxl> this is also fascinating https://idebian.wordpress.com/2008/07/06/manage-hid-bluetooth-devices-in-linux/
<mediachicken> I saw a post from years back about using hcitool to and in his post it showed the apple keyboard in the output, but when I ran it nothing got returned
<wxl> in there is a patch that MIGHT help
<wxl> but essentially we're talking hardcore hacking
<wxl> send it back get a real keyboard; move on XD
<wxl> i find apple products tend to always have some weird quirk that no one in the industry follows
<mediachicken> Agreed lol. But this keyboard is my favorite keyboard at this size with the nicest feeling buttons
<wxl> i hear you
<mediachicken> I wish I could sit around and be an apple hater, but they do design some great devices
<wxl> their design department is wonderful
<mediachicken> Definitely is, I just wish their engineering was up to the same spec
<wxl> heheheh
<mediachicken> interesting, so that link you sent is basically bypassing the whole bluetooth profile route by tricking the system into thinking its a usbdevice?
<mediachicken> Idk if I wanna go to that extent to make this work, but I'll throw it in the list as possible solutions if all else fails
<wxl> seems like it
<wxl> but then you're stuck with what you get
<mediachicken> meaning what?
<wxl> i.e. if the fn key doesn't work you have no more options to change :)
<luckyuser> is the new lxqt usable?
<eipi10> anyone out there?
<hateball> I am sure there are
<eipi10> hey
<eipi10> is ubuntu imagewriter the same as startup disk creator?
<hateball> I do not know
<eipi10> thanks for answering anyway
<pleia2> no, they're different things
<pleia2> startup disk creator is usb-creator-gtk, ubuntu imagewriter is something else I haven't heard of
<pleia2> looks like it's launched via usb-imagewriter, but it's not included in supported releases of lubuntu (looks like it was last in 12.10)
<eipi10> but I thought imagewriter was usb-creator
<pleia2> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<pleia2> not sure what you're trying to do, but this might help :)
<eipi10> I'm putting raspbarian on an sd card.  gnome "disks" seems to have worked.
<eipi10> seemed startup disk creator didn't like ,img
<pleia2> ah, glad you got it sorted
<eipi10> btw, how would you go about creating a bootable sd card?  (if you haven't had to try it, I'll understand you not knowing)
<eipi10> it's just the first time I've done it with a .img file and it seems a lil different
<pleia2> when I last flashed my rasbian system I just used the install directions on the rasbian site, may have suggested dd
<pleia2> yeah
<eipi10> dd? ok
<pleia2> command line dd onto the sd card
<eipi10> have you used anything other that raspbarian, like Ub Mate arm?
<pleia2> nope
<eipi10> ok, thx
<pleia2> I only have the original Rasberry Pi, so my options are limited :)
<eipi10> oic
<eipi10> have you ever seen hardware ars?
<eipi10> wars^
<pleia2> nope, but it's time for me to head to bed and sounds like a conversation for #lubuntu-offtopic anyway :)
<pleia2> have a good one
<eipi10> bye
<amazoniantoad> I just wanted to say that lubuntu is better than ubuntu
<rrr> where to enable window selection by hovering instead of clicking?
<krytarik> rrr: Basically, '~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml', http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Configuration#Focus , and "openbox --reconfigure".
<dzCN> lubuntu users?
<teward> dzCN: do you have an actual question?
<dzCN> are you a developer of lubuntu?
<teward> dzCN: if you have an actual question you may wish to ask it, rather than ask if someone is a developer or a user
<dzCN> can Lubuntu be installed on intel compute stick?
<toshibasatellite> hello... please help me make my lubuntu recognize the USB flash drive
<toshibasatellite> any expert?
<toshibasatellite> Problem: can't see the USB flash drive in document explorer PCMan
<toshibasatellite> any hint
#lubuntu 2016-02-17
<kris_corse> salut a tous
<kris_corse> Yep
<kris_corse> Yop !
<kris_corse> plop :)
<Spitfire5> Hello world!!! Pinta does not run longer. Howto fix this?
<hateball> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Spitfire5> [ERROR] FATAL UNHANDLED EXCEPTION: System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object
<Spitfire5> I don't now how to use pastebin
<omni> i need help with a login problem on lubuntu are there any willing to help me
<Mathisen> Guest62586, better to ask the full question and see if someone can
<Guest62586> ah yes
<Guest62586> well my problem is that i cant seem to get to my dekstop on the newest lubuntu iwe had it for a while but now im locked out of it since when i login to it it gets stuck in the phase where its supposed to load desktop etc
<Guest62586> it does not log me out however
<hateball> Guest62586: can you get to a tty and check that you're the owner of ~/.Xauthority ?
<Guest62586> im working on a mini laptop which does not let me use ~ from the keyboard
<Guest62586> ill check with an external keyboard
<Mathisen> ctrl alt f1 ?
<Guest62586> i can use tty
<Guest62586> just not tilde
<Guest62586> now what is the correct command to check it
<Mathisen> Guest62586, ls -la in /home/NAME
<Guest62586> i have rw permission
<Guest62586> thats all
<Guest62586> is that normal ?
<Mathisen> yes
<Guest62586> hmm so where do we go from here
<Mathisen> hateball,
<Guest62586> when i try and log in the cursor is only shown and nothing else loads i can even use the cursor
<Guest62586> i can even use tty in this phase so it is not completely frozen
<Guest62586> i removed the drive to check it on other machinery if the flaw is hardware based but i will need this pc to test so i will be back in 15
<guestomni> alright so im back
<guestomni> the guy who cant login
<guestomni> the problem is definitely not hardware based
<guestomni> hmhh anyone able to help ?
<guestomni> is there anyway to download an old kernel to use from tty ?
<guestomni> current one is if im not mistaken the newest
<james1138_> Question to group about Leafpad? Is there anyway to change the "cursor" to a block instead of a line?
<james1138_> Sorry for dropping off. Going back to a earlier question... is there anyway to change the "cursor" in Leafpad from a line to maybe a flashing block?
#lubuntu 2016-02-18
<phil42> hello lubuntu
<eipi10> startup disk creator IS the same thing as usb-creator-gtk
<eipi10> am I here?
#lubuntu 2016-02-19
<chch> Hello, I have Lubuntu 15.10 and does not run the video in VLC, smplayer, and if I sound .. some help
<borw3> Hmm, what is minimum requirements for Lubuntu?
<hateball> borw3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu#Checklist
<borw3> hateball: which is best ext editor for lubuntu?
<borw3> I mean text editor
<borw3> Like gedit
<hateball> !best
 * hateball punches ubottu in the face
<hateball> borw3: whichever you like, leafpad is default
<borw3> hateball: OKay, since I thaught lubuntu was a less resource hogger, but it lags on gedit
<borw3> So I was wondering if there was any better solution
<hateball> well the DE is lighter, of course if you are running heavy applications with different toolkits it will chug more resources
<borw3> No, just gedit alone, on Ubuntu used to run smooth, but on Lubuntu lags
<borw3> Also seems to use more RAM
<hateball> well it will need to load lots of GTK stuff
<hateball> if you are on gnome already, they will be loaded
<hateball> geany is gtk as well, but perhaps it is lighter
<hateball> I don't really know, I use KDE Plasma and Kate primarily
<borw3> Dont those use GTK also? and if Lubunu doesnt use GTK what does it use?
<borw3> Or it uses Qt?
<hateball> yeah but I doubt it loads as many things as full blown gnome
<hateball> upcoming lxde will be lxde-qt afaik
<hateball> based on razor-qt instead
<borw3> KDE plasma and KATE run smooth?
<hateball> On *my* computers, yes
<hateball> Which are not low specced
<borw3> KDE plasma is an editor?
<hateball> No it's a desktop environment. Kubuntu uses it.
<hateball> Kate is an editor
<borw3> Oooh
<borw3> LOL
<borw3> Which editor you use over there?
<hateball> ... I just said
<borw3> KATE is the editor?
<hateball> Yes, when I said "Kate is an editor", that's what I meant. That Kate is an editor.
<borw3> Help help, my lubuntu screen dims itself while watching videos local or youtube, How can I stop this?
<leszek> borw3: you can try installing caffeine. Though it isn't available for the newest lubuntu releases: https://launchpad.net/~caffeine-developers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<borw3> leszek: WHat does caffeine do exactly?
<leszek> it turns off monitor powersaving features aswell as the systems ones
<borw3> leszek: I forgot the command for adding repositories, please assist :-)
<leszek> sudo add-apt-repositories and then the ppa:/ thingy
<leszek> add-apt-repository
<borw3> leszek, once I install it its done?
<leszek> borw3: nope. You need to start the application. It will create a coffee like icon in the tray you can click that to disable powersaving features. It will however also recognize some apps I think
<borw3> leszek: So just type in caffeine in terminal?
 * genii investigates the "coffee" highlight, then goes back to eating lunch
<leszek> yeah for example
<borw3> leszek: my caffeine is aking forever to load
<leszek> hmmm
<Afdal_> So why doesn't Lubuntu or LXDE come with Obmenu?
<Afdal_> Openbox really needs every help it can get to make configuring it easier
#lubuntu 2016-02-20
<phil42> you can configure the menu with the file manager
<phil42> in the places sidebar, click applications
<Afdal_> wut
<Afdal_> In PCManFM?
<Afdal_> you can alter the default debian applications menu with that but there's still a lot more you can do with Openbox menus :o
<ianorlin> Afdal_: obmenu is in repos
<Afdal_> yeah I know that
<Afdal_> just think it would be a good addition to Lubuntu release itself :o
<asko> hi! i accidentally removed shutdown from menu bar/panel, how to add it again?
<asko> i checked applets but no luck
<tipe> asko also lubuntu uses lxde desktop
<tipe> on google why not ask
<tipe> how to add panel applets in lxde
<tipe> or how to add panel applets in lubuntu.
<asko> wont help since shutdown shortcut is not available in applets section
<asko> hah, my bad for using bad keywords... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1860263
<tipe> asko i hope that helps
<tipe> asko, http://www.linuceum.com/Distros/osDesktopConfigLXDE.php
<tipe> the info is in there justread up
<asko> thanks!
<ezzo> what are the minimum requirements for Lubuntu
<ezzo> test
<walid> Bonjour , j'ai un petit soucis de resolution de l'ecran sur Lubuntu quelqu'un peut m'aider ?
<Unit193> !fr | walid
<ubottu> walid: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<walid> bonjour le channel francais?
<Unit193> !fr | walid
<ubottu> walid: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<wxl> darn beat me to it
#lubuntu 2016-02-21
<CurvedFang> Hello.
<CurvedFang> Is anyone here?
<CurvedFang> I'm having an issue with booting into the BIOS after installing Lubuntu in Legacy Boot. Everything works okay but I am no longer able to access the BIOS. Upon boot, a white line that seems to be loading something comes up, and when I press f2 garbled white text comes up and I am unable to select anything. After, it just resumes booting and ends up at the login screen.
<hippytaff> Anyone else having trouble with git. Git kills nano (causes a segfault and can't open and docs or new doc) and pretty much anything cli. apt-get install etc...
<hippytaff> ?
<hippytaff> Can't see any bug reports...
<weeps> hi. is it possible to upgrade from lubuntu 11.10 to one of the LTS versions? I've tried different ways, but the system cannot find any suitable upgrade
<teward> weeps: 12.04
<teward> that's your next step.
<pleia2> you can go 11.10 to 12.04 and then 14.04, 14.04 is a supported LTS
<teward> ^ that too
<pleia2> you'll need to adjust your sources though, since 11.10 has been EoL for some time now and the repos don't work anymore
<weeps> I've followed these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Oneiric but that didnt help. adjusted the apt source accordingly
<pleia2> those are the correct instructions, what do you mean "didn't help"?
<weeps> do-release-upgrade still does not find a new version to upgrade to
<pleia2> hm, that's weird :\
<teward> stupid question
<teward> but did you try `do-release-upgrade -d`?
<teward> there were historic cases where that may be needed
<weeps> yes, same result
<weeps> I found that in "Software Sources" in the first tab all sources where unchecked
<weeps> and I think it works now with that tool
<weeps> it offered to upgrade to 12.04 but crashed (or went invisible?) after a while
<weeps>  /tmp/update-manager-... is running, taking up almost all cpu power
<weeps> ...for over 12 minutes now. Can I kill that safely? Seems to be stuck.
<weeps> aptitude safe-upgrade installs from the 12.04 repos now, that is a good sign, right?
<ianorlin> weeps it might take a while if your computer is old as it has to use a lot of packing and upacking of the packages
<ianorlin> weeps: I would not kill it
<weeps> thanks, but I already did
<weeps> rebooting now, fingers crossed. thanks so far.
<suncokret> hello, is there someone for help? :)
<ianorlin> suncokret:probably  but we need to know what your question is to help you
<suncokret> is it secure if we use portable linux programs which we put for example in home directory?
<suncokret> i mean is that programs safe from viruses
#lubuntu 2017-02-13
<burning_aces> Hey guys I'm having issues installing lubuntu on an old PC. Keeps failing with the grub -pc install with the /target/ message coming up, but the PC is old and uses BIOS not EFI. I had ubuntu installed but the computer was too slow, so I wanted to switch to lubuntu but yeah, can't install. Is anyone able to assist me?
<hateball> burning_aces: you didnt need to reinstall, you could have simply installed the lubuntu-desktop package
<burning_aces> How do I boot into lubuntu without grub installed? Or do I run it live and install something from there?
<hateball> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<burning_aces> Oh
<hateball> I havent done a clean install of Lubuntu in a while so I am not sure what could go wrong
<burning_aces> Alright thanks hateball i'll have a look at that and I guess just go into the live version and see what I can do to fix the installation
<nc_> hey I have a problem with a pc of mine connecting to the internet. wifi is working fine and my laptop connects fine but since I updated the system to my pc the network stopped working. I've tried several methods and they don't work. I tried restarting network manager and connecting through eth0 but my pc doesn't have the option of going eth0.
<myself33> channel add -auto #debian freenode
<scdas141> Hi every1.. is "make / make install" not supported on a live lubuntu zesty 17.04 alpha-2 usb??
<scdas141> when I try to install a package using make, I get "command not found" from the lxterminal.. help please??
<leszek> schmidtm:
<leszek> xD
<leszek> sorry
<leszek> scdas141 went away and tab completed wrong
<leszek> 2 mins. no patience those people nowadays
<sayarussad> hi all
#lubuntu 2017-02-14
<marc___> hi guys! I need some help: I have lubuntu (LXDE) with extended desktop (2 screens). When I maximize windows they are switched to the second monitor. How can I have maximized windows in both 2 desktops? thx
<`slikts> I installed lubuntu-desktop, rebooted, suspended before logging in, and now it shows an unlock screen
<`slikts> wtf
<`slikts> what is supposed to be the password there if I haven't even logged in?
<`slikts> it doesn't accept any password, including root
<`slikts> broken junk
<`slikts> and it still logs into unity with no option to change that at the login screen
<CrazyTux> hello, anybody online here?
<wxl> !ask | CrazyTux
<ubottu> CrazyTux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<CrazyTux> how can I decrease the power consumption in Lubuntu?
<CrazyTux> anybody here who uses Lubuntu as their primary OS on their computers?
<wxl> CrazyTux: i use lubuntu on my laptop, as my primary OS, as do many, many others.
<wxl> regarding power consumption, that's a question worth a google. there's no lubuntu specific answer
<wxl> to start you out:
<wxl> http://xmodulo.com/how-to-monitor-power-usage-in-linux.html
<wxl> https://www.linux.com/blog/reduce-linux-power-consumption
<wxl> ^^ that one is NOT written for debian-based systems so you'll have to figure out how it applies
<CrazyTux> ok
<wxl> same with this:
<CrazyTux> how much ram does your computer have and what kind of processor?
<wxl> https://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-computer-power-consumption.html
<wxl> i'm on a pentium 2030M @ 2.5 GHz
<wxl> currently on 6G of ram
<CrazyTux> ok.
<wxl> lubuntu aims to have a low footprint
<wxl> that makes it good for old computers
<CrazyTux> I have a new laptop that runs on Intel Core i3 2.0 Ghz cpu and 4 gb ram.
<wxl> but also good for new computers :)
<wxl> it'll run wonderfully on that
<CrazyTux> I have installed Lubuntu desktop on Xubuntu 16.10
<wxl> not sure that that's going to result in the smallest possible footprint. at the very least, it will take up more hard drive space
<CrazyTux> ok. Then, would you advise installing Lubuntu OS itself?
<CrazyTux> what do you mean by small footprint.
<wxl> yep. you basically already have it. plus xubuntu.
<CrazyTux> could you please elaborate?
<CrazyTux> does it mean RAM and CPU usage?
<wxl> it means using the least amount of resources
<wxl> it means that as well as hard drive space
<wxl> many old computers are lacking there as well
<CrazyTux> I have 1 TBs of HDD space.
<CrazyTux> Now with a couple of tabs in Firefox browser and this Chat application running it is consuming 1% of cpu and about 700 mb of ram.
<CrazyTux> have you used LXLE?
<wxl> no
<CrazyTux> It is based on Lubuntu LTS.
<wxl> i'm aware of it and what it is
<wxl> they have their own irc channel if you wish to inquire about it
<CrazyTux> ok.
<CrazyTux> I have that on my old laptop along with Lubuntu LTS.
<CrazyTux> I needed 16.10 on my new laptop. So, I installed Lubuntu here.
<CrazyTux> ok. thanks a lot for that info. See you later.
<wxl> bai
<CrazyTux> btw, where are you from?
<wxl> amerika
<CrazyTux> which state?
<wxl> Oregon
<CrazyTux> great.
<CrazyTux> see you later. bye.
<NemWar> Hi, are the differences between lubuntu/ubuntu 16.04 and 16.10 very big?
<NemWar> especially in case of things like display or bluetooth?
<leszek> NemWar: nope. Most of the changes in regards of drivers you can get on 16.04 aswell like newer mesa or kernel
<NemWar> what about 12.04 and 16.10 ... because the wiki-article is reffering to 12.04 :-(
<leszek> the changes are huge
<leszek> 12.04 is pretty old
<NemWar> hm.... then i will probably need help ...
<NemWar> i will come back later... when i'am at home and have time to further setup my old convertible... but thanks for the info so far ;-)
<rek> hello err.. i don't see any cursor except when i go over icons or a field that has to be filled with text and so on... how can i fix the problem of the missing arrow? how can i install and use a new theme?maybe it will fix the problem...
<keith_beebop> can anyone help with getting ethernet = SIS 900 drivers loaded?
<rek> keith_beebop,   graphic issuese?
<rek> i used and old ubuntu distro when those drivers were supported
<keith_beebop> I had it working before upgrade now the wireless Broadcom is working
<keith_beebop> no graphics is maxed at 1024x768 I cna deal with that on a VGA monitor
<keith_beebop> would like to get the wired working again though
<keith_beebop> old acer laptop AMD64
<popey> hello!
<popey> Is it expected that a 16.04 Lubuntu i386 system doesn't have pulseaudio?
<keith_beebop> popey- I believe it in the SOftware Center
<popey> hi keith_beebop
<popey> so I understand that it's installable from the archive, but I just thought it was odd that it wasn't pre-installed.
<keith_beebop> popey- can't remember, but I always install audacious, I have a lot of FLAC files, and it handles them well.
<krytarik> popey: Hi.  Yeah, that's expected - by the Lubuntu devs. :P
<keith_beebop> well guess I'll go hack at this some more
<rek> how can i restart lxde?
<hal2100> Hi
<hal2100> I have a short question
<hal2100> I am running Lubuntu, and I am quite happy with it, but
<hal2100> All popups from LXpanel close way to fast to click an item, for example the network manager list of wifis
<hal2100> Any way to change this_
<hal2100> ?
<sayarussad_> hi all
<sayarussad_> i need help
<sayarussad_> my sound card driver have bug
<sayarussad_> Motherboard: M2N-SLI        Graphic: gtx 560 ti  Sound card: cm6501
<krytarik> !details | sayarussad_
<ubottu> sayarussad_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<sayarussad_> ok
<sayarussad_> Lubuntu 16.04 Hardware: Motherboard M2N-SLI  Graphic card: gtx 560 ti   Sound Card:CM6501
<sayarussad_> My Alsa info:   http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=3af0b11bbe80f1025fd6e2d88137eefd3bc99a05
<cannonspike> hello
<sayarussad_> My Sound driver sizzle
<sayarussad_> bzzzzzzzzzd
<sayarussad_> sizzle
<sayarussad_> Lubuntu 16.04 Hardware: Motherboard M2N-SLI  Graphic card: gtx 560 ti   Sound Card:CM6501
<sayarussad_> Mu Alsa Info: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=3af0b11bbe80f1025fd6e2d88137eefd3bc99a05
<sayarussad_> my*
<sayarussad_> Lubuntu 16.04 64x
<sayarussad_> thx all
<indil> hi
<indil> anyone ita?!
<krytarik> !it | indil
<krytarik> indil: Err ok, then #ubuntu-it.
<indil> ok ty
#lubuntu 2017-02-15
<Jeromm> Alguien habla español?
<tsimonq2> Jeromm: mas o menos :)
<tsimonq2> Jeromm: pero:
<tsimonq2> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Jeromm> ok. gracias
<Jeromm> es que tengo un problema con el grub "creo" el monitor me dice que está fuera de rango
<tsimonq2> Jeromm: foto?
<tsimonq2> por favor
<tsimonq2> Jeromm: imagen ayudaremos, provee en #ubuntu-es por favor
<Jeromm> ok gracias
<tsimonq2> Jeromm: imgur es muy bueno ;)
<Nickelomenus> Hi mates ..
<james1138> Hello all. Question - would anyone know of a IRC chat/channel for Analog Video Capture and/or Editing using Ubuntu??
<wxl> check with the ubuntu studio folks, james1138
<james1138> thanx
#lubuntu 2017-02-16
<ricardogp> hello
<ricardogp> I have a doubt
<ricardogp> wonder if someone can help me here
<ricardogp> I want to install lubuntu alongside windows in a 2gb ram samnsung ativpc500
<ricardogp> how many disk space you think I should have?
<wxl> ricardogp: i'd expect lubuntu to take no more than 4-5GB in the default install
<ricardogp> thanks!
<wxl> np
<ricardogp> should I create new partition or simply install alongside?
<wxl> install windows first
<wxl> then install alongside
<ricardogp> so no need to partition
<ricardogp> thanks a lot!
<ricardogp> really
<wxl> the installer will take care of it for you
<ricardogp> great
#lubuntu 2017-02-17
<chaotix> hi.  i am using lubuntu 16.04, and chromium web apps are showing up under the chromium icon instead of their own in the launcher bar.  i know that there is a fix to this, some line of text added or commented out of a file somewhere, but I can not for the life of me remember what that is, and i am apparently not googling it correctly as to find the forum post where i learned this fix before, can someone help me?
<HELPmeh> Shall I run Lubuntu with FAT32?
<HELPmeh> guys?
<HELPmeh> Shall I run Lubuntu with FAT32?
<HELPmeh> Shall I run Lubuntu with FAT32?
<HELPmeh> Shall I run Lubuntu with FAT32?
<kjgla> ellow?
<wxl> ?
<kjgla> I have a problem
<rek> hello, do you know how can i have my usb in otg mode at the boot without using the settings program coman to enable it?
<rek> this might be an hard question
<wxl> rek: might check with ##linux or #ubuntu to widen the range of experience
#lubuntu 2017-02-18
<pragomer_1> trying to test lubuntu-qt according to this:
<pragomer_1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/LXQt
<pragomer_1> but apt-get install does not know a package named
<pragomer_1> lubuntu-qt-desktop
<pragomer_1> what to do?
<pragomer_1> took ubuntu 16.04 server as base
<pragomer_1> will ship lubuntu 17.04 with lxqt per default?
<egy> Hello,
<egy> I have a question about transitioning to Lubuntu from another flavor
<egy> Is installing the LX DE from the terminal enough for a complete Lubuntu experience ?
#lubuntu 2017-02-19
<nopyr> When will lubuntu 16.04.2 be released?
<nopyr> I only see 16.04.1 at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu/LTS
<m52> So, I'm trying to get a keyboard shortcut to respond to a particular bash script I made. I downloaded obkey, but it doesn't seem to have options to trigger the script. I'm unsure how to modify the lubuntu-rc.xml directly/safely to achieve the effect I want.
<m52> (Help please?)
<m52> (16.10, if it matters)
<userhelp> Hi, some one can tellme how to install or configure grub
#lubuntu 2018-02-12
<RandomGuyOnIrc> I have been trying to get @reboot working for cron, and I can't get it working. I have followed the instructions here: https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-execute-cron-job-after-system-reboot/
<RandomGuyOnIrc> I added @reboot echo rebooted >> /home/otis/reboot.log via crontab -e
<RandomGuyOnIrc> I ran update-rc.d cron defaults
<RandomGuyOnIrc> but when I reboot, there is nothing in reboot.log
<RandomGuyOnIrc> does anyone know how to fix this?
<RandomGuyOnIrc> maybe this is it https://askubuntu.com/questions/335615/does-ubuntu-support-reboot-in-crontab#549646
<RandomGuyOnIrc> I am missing the user field
<RandomGuyOnIrc> nope, that does not work either
<RandomGuyOnIrc> I figured it out
<RandomGuyOnIrc> it is running the crontab before the disk is mounted
<RandomGuyOnIrc> if I do "@reboot sleep 10; /home/otis/reboot.sh" then it works
<RandomGuyOnIrc> wow, that was a lot of work
<altaro> hi guys, I'm trying to setup a new laptop with a 4k screen and the I cant get the DPI scaling working
<altaro> I tried setting the QT environment variables and no joy
<altaro> Also the encryption password screen is really small as well, anyone know of an easy fix
<Thedarkb1-X40> LXQt murders my machine.
<Maybe> Hello, could you tell me how to set a single click to open files in Lubuntu 16.04?
<redwolf> Maybe, look: https://dt.azadicdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/pcm2.png
<Maybe> thank you redwolf . I go and see
<Maybe> I looked at the page yu sent me, redwolf , but in my preferences menu I don't have "open files with single click"
<Maybe> *you
<redwolf> ODD
<redwolf> *odd
<redwolf> let me search for it
<redwolf> Maybe, don't you have something like this? https://share.riseup.net/#u-7i3s5Xeo2oP5SXnZ_T9A
<Thedarkb-X40> How can I turn off my screen from the command line/
<redwolf> define "turn off"
<Maybe> redwolf: how could I get that page on my Lubuntu 16.04? I see that it is a kind of file manager, but tat the moment I cannot see it...
<redwolf> that's on your file manager's preferences option
<Thedarkb-X40> I mean disable the screen.
<Thedarkb-X40> Switch it off.
<redwolf> I think you can't do that, Thedarkb-X40
<Thedarkb-X40> Fair enough.
<Thedarkb-X40> You can set it to turn off the screen after X minutes in the power manager though.
<redwolf> yes, but that's managed by the login manager (kind of screensaver, like phones)
<redwolf> you can set it to "go black" at an amount of time
<Maybe> redwolf: I solved the problem I could not find the file manager pcmanfm. After I found it, I went to edit/preferences and found the window you indicated me. So I could tick the case "open files with a single click" and it works.
<Maybe> thank you so much
<redwolf> I'm glad to hear that :) you're welcome
<Maybe> Thank you again. Have a nice day (^__^)
<redwolf> you too! :)
<dman_> just tried to install lubuntu 17.10 on what use to be a windows xp netbook msi with atom prosseser works great of usb went to intall on drive and now when boots off drive only about 1 quarter of the screen is there with the rest some garbled looking text anybody any help  ??? thanks
<lxleuser__> Hello.  I have a broken boot on LXLE 14.04.5, that responds to the Lubuntu 14.04.5 live CD.  Need to recover the encrypted home.  Using sudo encrypt-recover-private I can enter password and unlock the files now.  Nothing else has worked so far to do this. The QUESTION IS... how to get the files from the HDD onto an external HDD, without using Nautilus.  PCManfm is the filemanager on the live...
<lxleuser__> ...cd.  Does anybody here have any advice?
<lxleuser__> Note:  the external HD does not show up in the menu.
<zleap> Sorry I can't help with that
<lxleuser__> thanks
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> http://www.lxle.net/forums/
#lubuntu 2018-02-13
<travis_> I just installed Lubuntu and I went to Software & Updates I was wondering about the additinal drivers it says unknown: Unknown Using processor Microcode firmware for AMD CPUs from amd64-microcode(proprietary) : This device is not working but Do not use the device is selected do I leave it or can I use it
<wxl> travis_: in general, you don't need to bother with those additional drivers unless you're having some other problem or are looking for some feature only possible through the proprietary software.
<travis_> When I use Windows sometimes I don't have lag like a little studder when I use Lubuntu but it not bad but I was wondering I can still use the computer find... But I just did not understand : wxl:
<wxl> travis_: it's probably more related to other factors. i wouldn't use the additional drivers.
<wxl> travis_: this might be instructive https://askubuntu.com/questions/613579/unknown-additional-driver-processor-microcode-firmware-for-intel-cpus-for-intel
<travis_> wxl: other thing I was trying to install updates and my computer just shut down when I was installing software updates I don't know why it been happing to me when i use Windows I installed Lubuntu because of this problem I don't understand why I have a old computer its a Satellite Toshiba its a old computer but I don't really understand why it just shuts down...
<wxl> travis_: if the computer shuts down randomly, it's most likely from the cpu getting overheated. this may be because your fans have gone bad.
<travis_> wxl: Thanks does it help if I have Lubuntu on this computer
<travis_> wxl: if the cpu is bad
<wxl> travis_: lubuntu can't fix broken, but it does use less resources, in general, than other alternatives
<travis_> wxl: Ya I do understand how much will it be to replace or get a new computer that I can run Lubuntu
<travis_> a cheap laptop
<wxl> travis_: there's plenty of options in the used market. see your local electronics recycler.
<wxl> travis_: lubuntu has the lowest amount of resource requirements for a supported, full-featured operating system (citation needed) XD
<travis_> Cool so if I buy this one it will work https://goo.gl/SXs6u9 : wxl:
<wxl> travis_: looks like a speed machine :)
<travis_> I would love to have something like that it really cheap to I just type in Dell Refurbished I live in a little hick town hillybilleys everywere so they are not going to now about any computers its depressing lol
#lubuntu 2018-02-14
<moriahnoelle> hello
<tsimonq2> Ho
<tsimonq2> *Hi
<Kamilion> Good news; my ISO boots on an AMD Raven Ridge APU (2200G) to the desktop.
<Kamilion> Not bad for 16.04 with 4.13!
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> in alternate install Lubuntu, there is a singulare way to configure keyboard
<sacarde> by pressing some keys to recognize keyboard
<sacarde> is possible to start this in a installed system?
<sacarde> something like: dpkg-reconfigure .......
<Guest46> Does anybody know how to fix VPN on lubuntu?
<wxl> Guest46: works for me. what's wrong?
<Guest46> wxl well, no idea really, just that the setup wont read my saved conf file
<Guest46> but it works in ubuntu srv 16.0.4
<wxl> what version of lubuntu are you using, Guest46 ?
<Guest46> 16.0.4
<wxl> so assuming you use the same tools, it should work the same. i assume you're not using Network-Manager in ubuntu server, eh?
<Guest46> When im trying to load a conf file in lubuntu it just gives me , configuration error: invalid 1th argument to 'reneg-sec' where number expected (line 18).
<wxl> that seems like a pretty clear error.....
<Guest46> yeah, but when im trying to fix it, i cant connect to it
<wxl> how did you "fix it?"
<wxl> and what's line 18?
<Guest46> if u clear it and it will accept my conf, my connection wont go through
<wxl> i'm sure that removing a configuration option isn't going to go well
<wxl> most likely your vpn requires it
<wxl> but you might need to set it correctly
<Guest46> yeah, but to what
<wxl> give me the EXACT error and the EXACT content of line 18
<Guest46> reneg-sec 432000
<wxl> i'm not sure if there's an upper end to it
<wxl> the fact that it says it's expecting a number is strange
<wxl> can you provide a copy of the file?
<wxl> feel free to pull out identifying info. i just want to see the structure of the whole thing
<wxl> one thing you can do is just avoid NetworkManager and do openvpn and networking in general just like how you did on server. i'd be shocked if there were a difference there, but maybe
<wxl> you also might check for weird characters:
<wxl> grep -P -n "[^\x00-\x7F]" /path/to/your/file
<Guest4653> hey wxl, well there did i go
<Guest4653> i tried something that cleary didnt work
<Guest4653> Well okay
<Guest4653> I have no idea
<wxl> ?
<Guest4653> Apparently im on the vpn now
<Guest4653> No clear idea what fixed it tho
<Guest4653> wxl how did u setup vpn?
<wxl> in NetworkManager
<Guest4653> well it works atleast
<wxl> if it didn't work, some random things happened, and then it did work, there's not much that can be done, so yeah, be happy it works :)
<Guest4653> @wxl well, yeah, but i dont really like it in the end
<wxl> that's why you got to keep track of that random stuff
<wxl> but mine worked right out of the box with no other changes
<Guest4653> yeah, but i have been messing with it for a hour and just trying stupid shit
<wxl> did you remove the line and rewrite it?
<Guest4653> and then getting pinged-out from connection to the vpn and faling, then diconnected then connected and it started working
<Guest4653> i just removed it entirely
<Guest4653> gonna check if i put it back and set it to 0
<wxl> could have been some change on the vpn end
<wxl> but it could have been there were some non-printing characters in there that were causing parsing issues, which a rewrite might have fixed
<Guest4653> well putting it to 0 works
<Guest4653> atleast the conf file
<wxl> that just turns it off
<Guest4653> yeah
<wxl> so there's never any renogiation
<wxl> removing it should set it to 3600s
<wxl> which means renegotiation every 3600s
<wxl> you had it set to a monstrous value
<wxl> admittedly the serve needs to match, too, so you should set it to whatever the server suggests
<Guest4653> yeah, will try to chat with em tommorow
<wxl> if you have further problems, i'd watch the openvpn logging
<wxl> chances are the problem lies there
<Guest4653> wxl yeah,wich networkmanager did u use?
<Guest4653> did u just install gnome?
<wxl> no. it's included with lubuntu
<Guest4653> Yeah, but the included would allow me to add a VPN connection
<wxl> the included is NetworkManager and it certainly does allow it
<Guest4653> If u rightclick -> VPN connections -> its grey isnt it?
<Guest4653> and if i go to edit connections -> create, vpn wasnt there
<wxl> one second
<wxl> ugh my virtualbox is being problematic. not in front of lubuntu currently, but i've set that up on two machines before with no problems. so i guess the short answer is: no.
<Guest4653> hmm, and ur using the 16.0.4 lub?
<wxl> yep
<Guest4653> well, what
<Guest4653> Now i feel like a reinstallation would be in order, but it was a clean install before also
<linguini> I just installed and my M.2 SSD isn't detected.  What must I do to use the SSD?
<wxl> linguini: not detected or not mounted?
<linguini> wxl: Not detected AFAICT.
<wxl> it's always good to start from a fresh state
<wxl> linguini: is it showing up in `sudo fdisk -l`?
<linguini> wxl: Nope
<wxl> 1s
<linguini> wxl: FWIW, I've had many problems with virtualbox.  But I don't see your original complaint.
<wxl> linguini: in general, vbox is pretty good, but i'm running some bleeding edge stuff right now.
<linguini> Oh yes, I love vbox.  But I've also had many problems with it.
<redwolf> Guest4653, what VPN are yu using? the provider, I mean
<Guest4653> redwolf ovpn
<wxl> linguini: can you confirm the BIOS sees that SSD?
<redwolf> Guest4653, that's the interface. who is giving you that connection? RiseUp? Proton?
<Guest4653> redwolf no, its ovpn
<Guest4653> not openvpn
<Guest4653> ovpn
<redwolf> ah, sorries
<Guest4653> np
<linguini> wxl: I'll reboot in a bit to check, I guess.
<Guest4653> cant know every vpn-provider in the world
<redwolf> and do you have the network manager module to manage those connections?
<redwolf> it should be shipped though
<redwolf> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0ahUKEwjQ1czdmabZAhUIxxQKHRP8C3EQFggpMAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D2351541&usg=AOvVaw1HhqOJaYvNEFZEq8lc7bLC
<redwolf> sorry
<redwolf> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2351541
<Guest4653> redwolf yeah, now i got em
<redwolf> working?
<Guest4653> yeah everything is working great now
<redwolf> yayyy!
<wxl> weird. i don't remember installing any of that.
<Guest4653> yeah that i mean
<Guest4653> if he didnt do it
<Guest4653> something else must be wrong
<Guest4653> or u did do it, and ur lying to me
<redwolf> yup
<Guest4653> same shit diffrent distro
<wxl> i'm lying to you
<wxl> go ride a bike
<Guest4653> :D
<Guest4653> well, gonna try their installer now
<Guest4653> see what errors i will get there
<redwolf> :)
<Guest4653> well, brb
<redwolf> bye
<Guest4653> well redwolf
<Guest4653> yeah, i got errors
<Guest4653> i jus think their shit is not updated
<Guest4653> wxl yah sure u didnt install it?
<blue1> Hi i am having problems with lubuntu on an acer aspire.  I installed lubuntu 16.04.3 and that worked fine.  the kernel version was 4.x.28.  It updated to a 4.x.32 kernel.  the .28 kernel works.  that .32 kernel displays a garbaged gui
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I have an Acer Aspire E and it works nice. does it crash after booting or it never starts?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> anyways, try pressing shift while booting and choose another kernel, just for trying
<blue1> lubot: yes the .28 kernel works just fine - I just nuked all the .32 stuff
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> good, I guess newer releases have better support for your graphics card or motherboard
<krytarik> blue1: Please see if it's LP bug 1724639.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1724639 in openSUSE "Bug in Kernel 4.13 : Intel Mobile Graphics 945 shows 80 % black screen" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1724639
<blue1> krytarik: yup that's it
<krytarik> Cool, then see the workaround mentioned there.
<blue1> except mine is an acer aspire
<blue1> okay let me see if I can find the work around
<krytarik> The "GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text" one, to be specific.
<blue1> let me search for that b/c I have not found the work around yet
<blue1> found it
<blue1> okay the gfx_payload is NOT in the file, should I just add it then?
<blue1> oh do not edit grub.cfg
<krytarik> You edit "/etc/default/grub"
<blue1> it's not in that file either -- okay to just add it at the end?
<krytarik> Well yes, if it's not there..
<blue1> kk
<krytarik> Aha, the comments to the bug report indicate that indeed.
<blue1> sorry I don't futz with boottime stuff that often.
<blue1> thank you for your patience
<krytarik> No problem.  And you are welcome. :)
<blue1> okay regenerated the file - and re-installing the updates
<blue1> It says it's up-to-date with the .28 stuff I will wait and try tomorrow -- thank you again.
<blue1> not new to linux, just new to lubuntu
<krytarik> blue1: Is the metapackage "linux-generic-hwe-16.04" still installed?  If not, reinstall it: "sudo apt install linux-generic-hwe-16.04"
<blue1> krytarik: i think so let me ssh in
<blue1> good catch - no it is not installed
<blue1> that got it.
<krytarik> Good good. :)
<blue1> it works -- just like downtown!
<krytarik> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<blue1> I had never heard of lubuntu till last week -- frankly xubuntu was pretty much taxing the limits of the machine -- this runs very well on this little netbook
<hehehe> yes lubuntu is nice
<hehehe> very nice
<hehehe> who here is into blockchain?
<blue1> ah there is no 32 bit skype anymore -- maybe hangouts will work
#lubuntu 2018-02-15
<blue1> can I add network-mangler to lubuntu?  I need vpn support (p2p)
<hemimaniac> blue1 my lubuntu had it outta the box, just click the connection icon on the panel and VPN should be in the list
<krytarik> !info network-manager-openvpn-gnome
<ubottu> network-manager-openvpn-gnome (source: network-manager-openvpn): network management framework (OpenVPN plugin GNOME GUI). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.10-0ubuntu2 (artful), package size 75 kB, installed size 504 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<blue1> hemimaniac: it doesn't support p2p connection, which is what I need.
<blue1> let me see if there is an extension/plugin maybe...
<blue1> gotit -- network-manger-pptp
<blue1> network-manager-pptp
<krytarik> There is also the -gnome extension for that btw.
<blue1> ahh I didn't know - anyway I added that to network manager, and got exactly what I needed.
#lubuntu 2018-02-16
<prince-charmant> Hello, How can I change the system date in lubuntu ?
<hateball> prince-charmant: rightclick the clock in the tray iirc
<hateball> prince-charmant: otherwise use the "date" command in a terminal
<prince-charmant> rigth-click did not permit me to change the date
<krytarik> There is also a menu item for it.
<prince-charmant> in the system menu I start the date/time config, I unlock it then when I chenge the month ... It brig me in one second to the current month
<prince-charmant> I have tried to set the date in a terminal - he say= "invalide date format" ..Grrrr
<Gopal> Ris there anyone for my Lubuntu installation problem?
<Gopal> Why do I get “No root file system is defined” when I try install Lubuntu alongside Windows 7?
<linguini> I just installed lubuntu 17.10 on a new machine.  After rebooting, the display is at 1024x768.  Why?
<linguini> I expect the display to be 1920x1080 or similar
<redwolf> linguini, that's the default resolution. you can change it later
<redwolf> emm bye :|
<linguini> No, I can't change it.
<linguini> Monitor Settings only lets me select 1024x768 (or auto, which does nothing).
<redwolf> oh, maybe you need proprietary drivers
<linguini> How do I find the ones I need and load them?
<linguini> I have rebooted several times, and *ONE TIME* the display was 1920x...
<redwolf> https://askubuntu.com/questions/47506/how-do-i-install-additional-drivers
<redwolf> look at the "additional drivers" menu
<linguini> Looking at dmesg, I notice that efifb was not probed on the "good boot"
<linguini> redwolf: Thanks; additional drivers tells me that I have one device that is "Unknown:Unknown", and it is "not working".
<redwolf> try activating it. it might solve your problem
<linguini> I will use processor microcode firmware from Intel CPUs from intel-microcode (opensource).
<linguini> Why wasn't this the default, me wonders...
<redwolf> I have an unknown device as well, and it ended to be the gpu coprocessor
<redwolf> we can't install proprietary things by default
<linguini> Why not?
<linguini> I also wonder why the display was 1920x during one "good boot" -- strange...
<redwolf> because of licence issues
<redwolf> we try to keep our systems "free"
<linguini> What's the license issue?
<redwolf> if you decide to install privative codecs or proprietary drivers (not managed by us) it's on you
<linguini> The processor microcode firmware description says it is opensource.  Hmm.
<redwolf> funny :)
<redwolf> sometimes more than one appear there
<redwolf> and some are from Nvidia, so not opensource
<redwolf> who knows
<linguini> I applied the changes, but the resolution did not change.  Perhaps I need to reboot.
<redwolf> sure
<linguini> Can I find a list of distributions that include and/or avoid proprietary drivers by default?
<redwolf> yes: https://www.gnu.org/distros/free-distros.en.html
<dzho> on the latter front, I'd ^^^^ look at that :-)
<redwolf> those don't include any proprietary code nor 3rd party packages (like drivers, Adobe colour profiles, etc)
<linguini> I don't see Debian, Ubuntu, or Lubuntu on that page.
<redwolf> no, we make easy to install proprietary drivers, but we don't include them in the ISO
<dzho> you won't, because FSF doesn't like the fact that Debian et al have had non-free repositories, packages to install non-free (yet freely-redistributable) stuff
<linguini> As a user, I'd like to say I find such a position painful.
<linguini> IOW: I'd prefer 1920 and proprietary code to 1024 and only free code.
<dzho> yes, well, there is a certain amount of pain that proprietary code presents.
<dzho> that's the fundamental value judgement that these projects make.
<dzho> convenience is important, but not so much as to override other concerns
 * linguini wishes for a table that shows distributions by philosophy
<dzho> I'd be surprised if wikipedia doesn't have something that's close, if not exactly that
<dzho> distrowatch too
<linguini> Kind of surprising to me that Debian is considered "not free enough" by FSF.  I think of Debian as uber-free, bordering on pushy.  But that's probably based on information sources that tend to be inflamatory.
<Unit193> They have a non-free section.
<linguini> Am I wrong in thinking Linux Mint is "Debian/Ubuntu + proprietary drivers by default"?
<linguini> That is to say, I have the impression that the reason most people use Linux Mint is something along the lines of: "video actually works after I install!"
<linguini> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Linux_distributions shows some information.  However, e.g., one doesn't see any difference between Linux Mint and Debian on the page.  But it seems to me that the two differ in philosophy.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That is offtopic here, please stop.
<linguini> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_distributions describes some of the third-party distributions that are not controlled or guided by Canonical.  That is closer to a philosophy.
<linguini> Maybe "goal" or "purpose" is a more accurate term.
<linguini> FWIW, I would like to support Canonical, because I like user-friendly Linux.  But I feel conflicted about strict adherence to FSF.  My mom doesn't know how to install propietary drivers and doesn't really want to learn.  If it doesn't work by default, it doesn't work for her period. :-/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Please, this is best for the offtopic channel
<lubot> <tsimonq2> /command !offtopic
<lubot> !offtopic
<ubottu> #lubuntu is the Lubuntu support channel, #lubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Lubuntu, and #lubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<linguini> Who is tsimonq2?
<linguini> lubot: Are you a bot or a person?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> This is a Telegram bridge and I'm the Lubuntu Release Manager
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :}
<linguini> Oh, so you're tsimonq2?
<linguini> Telegram bridge to where?
<linguini> I assume you're telling me that what I'm saying is offtopic then.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @linguini, Yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @linguini, A Telegram channel :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @linguini, Correct
<linguini> I don't mean to be offtopic.  I just wanted to give some feedback as a current and past Lubuntu user.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OK.
<linguini> What's the appropriate channel to ask whether Linux Mint is viewed negatively by Canonical?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> O.O
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I think there's no need for that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @linguini, Not sure.
<linguini> I'm curious because I could imagine Canonical viewing a distribution such as Linux Mint as ... unethical ... or something.  But ... maybe Canonical doesn't care about popularity or if their repositories are reused for projects with different goals.
<linguini> Sadly, I must away.  Thanks for the help and info.
<linguini> After enabling "additional drivers" for "unknown:unknown" and rebooting, my resolution is still 1024x768.
<linguini> Perhaps I should try the live distribution and see if I get the same..?
<genii> Can you re-cap your issue?
<linguini> I just installed Lubuntu 17.10 on a new Z370 HD3P / i7-3800 system.  I get 1024x768 at login time.
<linguini> One time, for unknown reasons, after a reboot, I got the proper 1920x768.
<linguini> I have dmesg from both the "good" and "bad" boots.  There is little difference, except in the "bad" boot, I see that efifb is probed, and it returns: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=4096, pages=1
<linguini> Somebody suggested that I enable proprietary drivers and reboot.  I gave that a try, but my resolution is still 1024x768.
<linguini> Actually, I think https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=coffee-uhd-graphics&num=1 describes my problem exactly.
<linguini> I'll try rebooting with i915.alpha_support=1
<linguini> Indeed, i915.alpha_support=1 makes my display look much nicer (1920x1080)
<Thedarkb-M90> I'm downloading the alternate image of the LTS because it's smaller.
<Thedarkb-M90> Good or bad idea?
<wxl> same end result.. but it's not a live system.. and it's a different installer
<Thedarkb-M90> Sounds good to me.
<Thedarkb-M90> Is it the debian installer?
<wxl> yep
<Thedarkb-M90> I'm waiting for a 1 gig RAM stick for my X40
<Thedarkb-M90> Should let me use LXDE again.
<Thedarkb-M90> I only have 256 at the moment.
#lubuntu 2018-02-17
<hehehe> heya
<hemimaniac> lo
<hehehe> I have added 1 extra language but I cant choose it yet
<hehehe> using fcitx
<hehehe> i wonder what can cause it
<hehehe> ok I have to untick only show current language
<hehehe> but extra characters not coming
<Maybe> hello, today to access my pc I had to use the shift key and enter to the recovery mode, because, after choosing my name and password, the screen remains blue and nothing appears. What wrong could I have done?
<SupreX> Hello!
<SupreX> I need some help ASAP... I got performance issues. Lubuntu laggs... it's slow and laggy.
<SupreX> Maybe some nice person can try to help me sort it out plz?
<Murii> Where can I get a specific font and install it/
<Murii> I'm looking fo 'lemon'
<Murii> for*
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> guys, is there any RedShift gui out there?
<faisal> Hello
<faisal> Hello
<faisal1> hi
<beno> first time using lubuntu
<beno> very nice system os
#lubuntu 2018-02-18
<Pradip> what is lubuntu (17.10.1) standard release?
<Thedarkb> lubuntu isn't booting for me.
<Thedarkb> That's wrong sorry, it boots but I have no keyboard or mouse.
<Thedarkb> I don't know if it's locked up.
<Thedarkb> I have input in the GRUB menu and during the recovery mode prompt.
<Thedarkb> apparmor failed on boot.
<redwolf> Thedarkb, what version is  that?
<Thedarkb> 16.04
<Thedarkb> The LTS
<Thedarkb> Hang on.
<Thedarkb> It boots with the older kernel in the boot menu.
<redwolf> 16.04.3?
<Thedarkb> yeah
<Thedarkb> Oh
<redwolf> that's odd. what computer are you using? it didn't fail in any QA tests
<Thedarkb> 16.04.1
<Thedarkb> I only downloaded it in the last couple of weeks
<Thedarkb> I used the alternate image.
<Thedarkb> I'll update it
<redwolf> ok
<Thedarkb> Is it worth noting that I installed this over a debian install?
<Thedarkb> It's updating now.
<redwolf> it should work
<Thedarkb> I gave up on debian because it felt unpolished and I didn't like the repos.
<redwolf> you do realise that Ubuntu / Lubuntu are based on Debian, right? :)
<Thedarkb> Yeah.
<Thedarkb> Ubuntu has better repos.
<redwolf> :)
<Thedarkb> 404 MEGABYTES WHAT IN THE NAME OF ALL THAT'S HOLY IS IN THAT UPDATE.
<Thedarkb> RIP my internet for a couple of hours.
<redwolf> a lot. even a new kernel
<redwolf> almost a whole new distro :)
<Thedarkb> I'm waiting for the next LTS to upgrade this laptop.
<Thedarkb> I'll update my X40 too if it survives until april.
<Thedarkb> How long do thinkpads normally live for anyway...
<Thedarkb> My computer just "experienced a problem" while removing kernel stuff.
 * Thedarkb has sweaty palms.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Relax, just make sure you have a Lubuntu ISO on a USB stick in case something goes wrong :)
<Thedarkb> Yeah, I do.
<Thedarkb> It's not the same version though so I'll download it.
<Thedarkb> This machine took two tries to reboot for some reason.
<Thedarkb> My ThinkCentre only likes the slightly older kernel.
<Thedarkb> I have all my files in burn:///, how do I write them?
<redwolf> I'm amazed that folder even exists
<redwolf> you should use brasero
<Thedarkb> I don't have brasero
<Thedarkb> I'm transferring games from this machine to my other one.
#lubuntu 2019-02-11
<fnkymon> Ohai
<fnkymon> I cannot get Lubuntu to flash a bootable Wndows 10 USB
<fnkymon> 18.04
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tko1977 [<tko1977> Anyone have screen resizing issues when running lubuntu in Virtualbox?], Me.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @fnkymon [<fnkymon> I cannot get Lubuntu to flash a bootable Wndows 10 USB], Google 'balena etcher'
<ing_> ciao
<mead> how to I undo an update to an app that software updated installed?
#lubuntu 2019-02-12
<rapidwave> Is Lubuntu IRC specific to Lubuntu or is it just a Ubuntu operated server/network for connecting to IRC?
<lubot> <aptghetto> This is the support channel for problems with Lubuntu
<teward> rapidwave: the Lubuntu channel is on the Freenode IRC network, as is the rest of the Ubuntu IRC channels.
<teward> rapidwave: Freenode is not operated by Ubuntu or Canonical or Lubuntu, but Lubuntu, Ubuntu, Xubuntu, etc. all have channels here.
<Guest53152> bona sera
#lubuntu 2019-02-13
<hfjhsdkalf7832> greetings, fresh install of lubuntu  (via hyperv win10),  sudo apt update fails with Err:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu cosmic InRelease... Connection failed [IP: 91.189.88.152 80] ... not sure what to try next (linux noob).. ping works
<wxl> redo. probably a temporary network issue
<wxl> you can see it's looking for http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/cosmic/InRelease
<hfjhsdkalf7832> interesting... i can get to that url on the host, but not via Firefox on the vm...  a path to investigate... thanks
<wxl> probably networking issues in your vm
<wxl> like with the way the vm is configured, not with linux
<hfjhsdkalf7832> hmmm thats what i thought... but other sites work in the vm... like google.com etc...  ... double hmmm... it just came right... so you were correct.... temp site issues i guess
<lubot> eferryday was added by: eferryday
<John__> Hi can you download the lubuntu manual for off line print out please
<John__> Hi, can I download the manual for off line use please roesy6@gmail.com or email me please
<lubot> John Roesy was added by: John Roesy
<lubot> <John Roesy> <John__> Hi, can I download the manual for off line use please roesy6@gmail.com or email me please
<lubot> <John Roesy> Lubuntu regards John
<krytarik> "wget -rq https://manual.lubuntu.me/" - seems to suffice.
<cianoscatolo> Hi guys, I have a problem when trying to install anything from the Discover store. It gives this error: "Incorrect permissions on /usr/lib/policykit-1/polkit-agent-helper-1 (needs to be setuid root)"
<teward> yikes that sounds like something's totally fubar on your system
<teward> can you show us the output of `ls -al /usr/lib/policykit-1/polkit-agent-helper-1` and `ls -al /usr/lib`?
<teward> use a pastebin
<teward> !Pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cianoscatolo> How can I show the output?
<cianoscatolo> Anyways I installed Lubuntu like 10 minutes ago so it wouldn't be a problem to reinstall
<teward> you'd have to copy/paste the output into a web browser at paste.ubuntu.com and submit it, then give us the URL to the paste and copy/paste that into here.
<cianoscatolo> Well... and where can I see the output? :/
<teward> you would open a termainl to do that.  My guess is that you've got something totally messed in permissions, so you might *want* to give reinstalling a shot to see if it corrects itself.
<cianoscatolo> I think I'll reinstall. Thanks a lot.
<lubot> Carol was added by: Carol
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @cianoscatolo [<cianoscatolo> I think I'll reinstall. Thanks a lot.], Check the Iso
<lubot> <teward001> they had already left IRC by that point I think
<justtesting> guys, when i minimise the quassel program and come back after some time there is a convenient line in each room telling me where i was when i left - so i can view messages from that point. is there a keyboard shortcut to jump to that line ?
<lynorian> Control+K
<justtesting> thankyou!!!!!!
#lubuntu 2019-02-14
<lubot> <JJ_4884> any KDE pros who use BlueTooth?
<lubot> <JJ_4884> whoops.Wrong group
<sparty411> Hi all. Just wondering if 32 bit support is being unofficially maintained in any capacity.
<lubot> <Carol> http://2019.amazingsexdating.com
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (that was a spam account which has been handled)
<Mead> is there a discord server that all lubot is relaying to?
<lynorian> no  it is telegram
<Mead> hurm, never used that chat program before
<master> how to chat
<TheRockPenguin> Since 4 weeks none of the USB ports on my machine are recognising any devices
<Mead> was there an update before they quit working?
<lynorian> TheRockPenguin: what does lsusb provide
<TheRockPenguin> I have been updating whenever there is an update available
<Mead> did you notice the usb ports stop working after an update?
<TheRockPenguin> @lynorian: I don't have the output of lsusb handy now; in office now. will post in around 9 hours from now after I reach home.
<TheRockPenguin> @Mead: the USB ports have not completely stopped working. My mobile devices are charging, the data transfer is not working
<TheRockPenguin> Most probably they stopped working after some update.
<TheRockPenguin> I will revert back a few updates one by one and test tonight
<TheRockPenguin> Thanks a lot
<Mead> come back for help when you are at your lubuntu system
<lynorian> maybe try booting into an older kernel in grub
<TheRockPenguin> Yes That's the plan 😊
<master> Can Anyone Help Me  I am getting a border to a screen
<TheRockPenguin> The version is lubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<lubuntujustnow> i just installed lubuntu 18.10, could not see settings to enable touchpad clicks. need help !
<lubot> cmos13 was added by: cmos13
#lubuntu 2019-02-15
<dema> hello there
<wxl> dema: what's up?
<dema> can you explain what is this,  please
<dema> i mean this app
<wxl> when you say "this app," what exactly are you referring to?
<dema> Quassel IRC
<lynorian> wxl I am almost entirely sure dema means quassel
<wxl> ah. it's a messaging application, using the IRC protocol
<dema> thanx)
<dema> how r u guys)
<kc2bez> IRC= Internet Relay Chat, in this case. You have connected to the support channel.
<dema> ok in this channel there is any rules?
<wxl> this is explicitly for support. if you just want to chat, there's an offtopic channel
<wxl> we also have a development channel
<wxl> all of the channels are governed by the Ubuntu Code of Conduct and the Ubuntu IRC Guidelines
<wxl> basically, the rules are: be nice :)
<dema> thank you)
<wxl> https://www.ubuntu.com/community/code-of-conduct
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<dema> guys, where can i see the channel list ?
<kc2bez> Your channel list is in the left panel. You probably only have the #lubuntu channel in it right now.
<kc2bez> You would need to join another channel for it to show up. Up at the top there should be a join button.
<dema> yes, and i have #offtopic and #devel
<kc2bez> If you go to our manual page you can see screenshots.
<dema> ok thanx
<kc2bez> Ok if you click on one of them you will see that channel.
<kc2bez> Please let us know if you have any other questions.
<lubot> Gypsy was added by: Gypsy
<lubot> Ajay_Sapra was added by: Ajay_Sapra
<abbiya> need help activating touchpad clicks
<abbiya> lubuntu 18.10
<lubot> CathVader was added by: CathVader
<qwebirc69164> Hi
<qwebirc69164> Hi I have a notebook with two Operative System (Lubuntu and WIndows Vista), I have one hard disk with 160 Gb , some years ago I partitioned this hard disk. the computer starts with the "normal" grub menù.
<qwebirc69164> I saw that I have one partion with 79 Gb that I don't work. I am trying without success "take" this partion for create one new partition for linux environment
<qwebirc69164> I would request you how can I make for take this partition, can you help me?
<lubot> <aptghetto> do you work on a live system?
<qwebirc69164> no, the computer start with the grub menu
<qwebirc69164> on this menu I can select Linux or Windows
<qwebirc69164> for different situation I can't erase the windows partition
<lubot> <aptghetto> Yes, but you can't change a partition, that is in use. ... To avoid problems, I recommend you to use a live system for partitioning.
<lubot> <aptghetto> And first check your /etc/fstab file, that the partition you try to change is not listed in the file
<qwebirc69164> when I launch the disk utility program I see different partitions, the swap partition, the ext4 partition, the ntfs partition and other partition how "Unknow" that have 78 Gb
<lubot> <aptghetto> Which partition table does your disk have? Check it with `sudo parted --list` in the terminal
<qwebirc69164> sudo gparted ====================== libparted : 2.3 ====================== Unable to satisfy all constraints on the partition.
<pavon> wille
<pavon> wille
<qwebirc69164> Aspire-5920:~$ df -kh Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on /dev/sda5       4.5G  3.4G  877M  80% / udev            1.5G   12K  1.5G   1% /dev tmpfs           302M  880K  301M   1% /run none            5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock none            1.5G     0  1.5G   0% /run/shm
<lubot> <Gypsy> http://2019.amazingsexdating.com
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sigh. Removed.
<eugenio> hi, I have problem with the HDMI plug, could you help me?
<tsimonq2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lubot> Aryn was added by: Aryn
#lubuntu 2019-02-16
<edson> oiii
<MJCD> Heyo
<MJCD> what's a lightweight window manager deally using Qt5
<lubot> <HMollerCl> WM or DE?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Lubuntu uses openbox as WM and lxqt as DE
<justtesting_> running lubuntu off a usb, find if it's too loaded, then it freezes without warning, then in spurts, allows me to use the mouse, then freezes again,    if i can manage to close some windows i may be able to recover, otherwise it's too frozen to even close a window (though moving a mouse is usually ok - even if there is like a 20second delay). and i have to restart.
<heyo> Hi
<heyo> I need help
<diogenes_> !ASK | heyo
<ubottu> heyo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<heyo> :)
<heyo> I just wanted to know why on earth is screensaver turning on after changing the clock? It really scared me the first time cause it was some weird one straight from hell
<heyo> 18.10
<heyo> desktop i386
<zleap> usually the screen saver kicks in after x mins of in activity, maybe changing the clock is confusing the timing
<heyo> hmmm
<heyo> It does that only with particuall hour seems like; maybe mismatch in iso, i didn't verify it ;D
<zleap> ah ok
<zleap> does the screensaver have a log file?
<heyo> Why would it?
<zleap> i dunno, but a lot of things have log files, a log file could perhaps log any errors when starting up or failing to start
<heyo> Well I am using it in live mode anyway so wouldn't help; md5 looks good tho
<heyo> Virtualbox 5.2.22 r126460 (Qt5.6.2), resolution 1920x725, disk 4mb, live cd mode; when I go to Time and date configuration, turn off NTP and make time one hour up, screensaver is popping up
<heyo> Tbf yeah proably the timing think. Thank You for help
<heyo> But tesselimage is scary
<lubot> nerdv2 was added by: nerdv2
<lubot> <nerdv2> Hi all! ... I been contributing to the Indonesian LXQt Weblate for a while now and thinking about contributing to the ... Lubuntu Weblate too since it's fairly empty, ... it's just that seems that I haven't able to receive the confirmation email for any of my email account. ... The Weblate contact form seems to be broken too..., is the
<lubot>  website inactive?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @nerdv2 [Hi all! ... I been contributing to the Indonesian LXQt Weblate for a while now and …], Hey! Let me talk to the person who manages the MTA for that and get back to you
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Meanwhile, it would be great if you could join our development channel at https://telegram.lubuntu.me/development
<oxek> when will Lubuntu 18.04.2 LTS be released?
<tsimonq2> oxek: As soon as I publish the announcement.
<tsimonq2> So, less than an hour.
<oxek> great, thanks!
#lubuntu 2019-02-17
<lubot> Carmelia was added by: Carmelia
<noy||b> Hello I was wondering if someone could help me with setting a keybinding.  I can't seem to get it to work.  I've not used Lubuntu before but my main computer died so I revived an old one.
<noy||b> I'm trying to have the un/decorate command on a toggle with keybinding W-m and close window with W-q.
<noy||b> <keybind key="W-m">
<noy||b>     <action name="ToggleMaximizeFull"/>
<noy||b> </keybind>
<noy||b> <keybind key="W-q">
<noy||b>     <action name="Close"/>
<noy||b> </keybind>
<noy||b> Sorry.
<noy||b> Anyway I'm not sure where to enter that code into the lubuntu-rc.xml file.
<noy||b> So far I've entered it and then reconfigured openbox and each time it's come back as junk lines
<noy||b> So if anyone could help me with this I would appreciate it.  Actually what would be even better is a way to have the windows open without the title bar decoration as default, if anyone can tell me how to go about that.  Is that Maximus package an option on Lubuntu?
<lubot> edvardsr was added by: edvardsr
<lubot> <edvardsr> Hi! Does anyone know how to set the battery indicator to count the percentage based on full capacity, not the design capacity?
<lubot> <edvardsr> Cause at the moment it's current/design instead of current/full
<lubot> Aura was added by: Aura
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @edvardsr [Cause at the moment it's current/design instead of current/full], Not me, maybe you could ask in lxqt forum
<lubot> <edvardsr> Decided to use a small gkrellm overlay instead, works pretty well
<lubot> Rifat Sayem was added by: Rifat Sayem
#lubuntu 2020-02-10
<n3pla2000> Weird thing... I get an error report in lubuntu, but never a told whet it is. A pop up dialog asks if I want to report the error or cancel. Everything seems to work, however when copying files, I see no progress dialog, and vlc and some other program appear without window frames around them. No maximize, minimize, or exit buttons, title bar or left
<n3pla2000> hand program logo. Can this be fixed?
<wxl> n3pla2000: re: error tracker, whoopsie is weird at times but don't worry, it's aggregating data https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ErrorTracker
<wxl> n3pla2000: regarding other issues, which version of lubuntu?
<n3pla2000> Also the error message appears at random times, not the same time I start vlc or other programs. Firefox, and others have window frames, including controls
<wxl> could be background daemons
<n3pla2000> wxl human or bot?
<wxl> i'm a bot please don't think i'm intelligent
 * wxl rolls his eyes so far in the back of his head they look forward
<lubot> <teward001> wxl's a living being :P
<lubot> <teward001> but details are important sooooooooo :P
<wxl> oh come now don't give away my secrets
<wxl> i'm gonna get an oscar for this caliber of acting
<n3pla2000> how do I determine what the error is? has to be a log somewhere
<wxl> you can try looking if anything is in /var/crash to start
<lubot> <teward001> what wxl doesn't know is I control his thoughts as he's been assimilated into my collective :P  (Sorry I like to joke with wxl a bit, ignore me :P )
<n3pla2000> see one for two no window controls around some programs in lubuntuprograms, and one I do not recognise... _usr_bin_mandb.6.crash
<wxl> having a crash in the manual page database sounds exceptionally strange
<wxl> what version of lubuntu do you have?
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> having a crash in the manual page database sounds exceptionally strange], not too unusual if you have an OOM situation during installs, but it is definitely unusual.
<wxl> there's always exceptions to the rule but that just smells bad to me
<wxl> you usually have files in /var/crash that haven't been properly processed. you can run `ubuntu-bug /var/crash/_usr_bin_mandb.6.crash` to take care of that. then it will stop bugging you.
<lubot> <teward001> i'm curious what other crashes are present there though
<lubot> <teward001> since you indicate that there's other ones around some of the other lubuntu programs
<n3pla2000> 18.04
<wxl> ah the ancient version yay
<wxl> what is the value of $XDG_SESSION_DESKTOP /
<n3pla2000> typed ubuntu-bug command in and got a dialog that actually explained it was a mandb error. and was able to hit send. previously got error messages without explaination but could still send. can the lack of dialog boxes or file copies or the like of window frame work around some windows be caused by what ever crashed mandb?
<n3pla2000> hold will get XDG_SESS....
<wxl> unlikely
<n3pla2000> Lubuntu
<n3pla2000> only had three now have more: _usr_bin_deluge-gtk.1000.crash  _usr_bin_mandb.6.crash   _usr_bin_mandb.6.uploaded_usr_bin_gnome-mpv.1000.crash   _usr_bin_mandb.6.upload
<lubot> <teward001> nah, actually, the mandb files indicate uploads.
<n3pla2000> not worried about deluge aware of why it crashed
<lubot> <teward001> which is not unusual for when you do the `ubuntu-bug` command on the crash file
<n3pla2000> pretty sure why gnome-mpv cashedr
<wxl> you can delete the mandb ones
<wxl> what does /etc/alternatives/x-window-manager point to?
<n3pla2000> no such file or directory
<wxl> did you type that wrong, because that's pretty remarkable
<n3pla2000> may be a problem with cd command
<wxl> how long have you had this install?
<n3pla2000> openbox
<wxl> what theme name are you using if you do something like `grep -A 3 \<theme\> ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml`?
<n3pla2000> week or two ubuntu and kubuntu was so slow I could listen to an entire song after selecting a program and still not have it appear on screen, chose lubuntu not machine is responsive
<wxl> have you always had such problems?
<wxl> i.e. the window decoration issues
<n3pla2000> no window decoration problems in other "buntus" or suse, just slower than molasses in winter
<wxl> i'm talking about since you started lubuntu
<n3pla2000> Mikachu
<wxl> ah ok so you are using some weird theme. you can ask whoever cursed you with that for support :)
<n3pla2000> when I first used vlc it has window decorations, but some where along the lines they stopped
<n3pla2000> Mikachu was pre-installed, and looked nice
<n3pla2000> it looks nice around my browser right now
<wxl> um
<wxl> Lubuntu doesn't not preinstall Mikachu
<n3pla2000> every program I am using right not has window decorations
<n3pla2000> I did not install it
<wxl> then what's the problem again?
<wxl> Mikachu is an option, but we don't have it installed by default
<wxl> i've never tested it so ymmv
<n3pla2000> no window decorations around some programs, looks more like no windows around them. Means I can not move a program to another part of the screen
<lubot> <lynorian> alt+space
<lubot> <lynorian> and use the menu
<wxl> you say every program you use has window decorations but then you say you don't?
<lubot> <lynorian> also can readd decorations that way hopefully
<wxl> in any case i would restore the openbox configuration
<wxl> the defaults are in /etc/xdg/openbox/rc.xml
<n3pla2000> must right click application on the kicker to get menu, and it had no move feature. alt+space option did show move, but no window decorations
<n3pla2000> ok I used alt+space to move the program vlc
<n3pla2000> the window decorations were off the screen
<n3pla2000> how do I keep them from going off screen like that
<wxl> don't move them there?
<n3pla2000> obviously NOT a window decoration problem after all
<n3pla2000> did not move it there
<n3pla2000> it appears that way when the program opens... that is why I though the window decorations were not workig
<wxl> well the window decorations don't just separate from the window…
<wxl> they're not a separate element. they're intricately tied to the window itself
<n3pla2000> not but I have seen programs with out windows decorations before... happened when a gtk program opened and somethin was missing from gtk
<wxl> perhaps we're having a misunderstanding? try a screenshot
<n3pla2000> tried using keyboard to do screen shot, no result. may not have screen shot installed
<wxl> use `scrot`
<n3pla2000> scrot failed
<n3pla2000> anyway problem is resolved. It is simple opening programs with the title bar off screen
<n3pla2000> no window should be allowed to open partially off screen
<wxl> i've certainy never seen one that does, but like i said, we might be talking about two different things
<wxl> anyways, glad all is resolved. good night
<n3pla2000> thanks guys... sometimes I think programmers forget some basic things, having a program open partly of fully off the screen is something that guarded against
<n3pla2000> mine was opening with the title bar and decorations off screen and could only close it using the kicker / taskbar entyr
<wxl> until you can show me a picture, i can't really help you any further
<wxl> scros is the screenshot utility in lubuntu, which i know also works
<wxl> scrot i mean
<n3pla2000> I no longer need it. scrot did not work
<wxl> it's quite possible given all the strange issues you're having that you have a bad install. if you didn't check the validity of your installation media, that may be the problem
<wxl> you might have all sorts of problems lurking around
<wxl> and furthermore the theme you're using is entirely untested by us, so there's that. you could easily restore the default configuration to determine whether or not that's the problem
<n3pla2000> I burned it to a thumbdrive. same as I used to install other OSes and they work fine
<n3pla2000> Yeah, musthave been tested by someone, came with my installation
<wxl> that means nothing if you didn't check the installation media itself, i.e. ensure that you copied the exact right installation image and that there were no copy or download errors
<wxl> if you didn't check, you simply cannot verify that you have a proper installation
<wxl> i'm telling you the Lubuntu team has never tested that theme. we only ever tested the Lubuntu theme.
<wxl> the rest come with openbox and openbox has been pretty much undeveloped for a long, long time
<n3pla2000> Artwix-boxed, Bear2, Breeze-ob, Clearlooks, Clearlooks-3.4, Clearlooks-Olive, Lubuntu Arc, Lubuntu-dark-panel, Lubuntu-default, Lubuntu-small, Mikachu, Natura, Nightmare, Nightmare-01, Nightmare-02, Nightmare-03, Onyx, Onyx-Citrus, Orang, Syscrash are all listed in the Openbox Configuration Manaer
<n3pla2000> Manager
<wxl> yep, they come from openbox
<wxl> and openbox hasn't been developed in a long time as i said
<wxl> look at the versions.. they are all 3.6.1 https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openbox
<n3pla2000> Please note Mikachu is in that list, I have NOT installed any additional themes, just selected one
<wxl> and it's been that way for nearly half a decade https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/o/openbox/openbox_3.6.1-8/changelog
<wxl> i have no reason to believe that theme isn't part of your problem
<wxl> i also have no reason to believe that your installation isn't fundamentally broken
<n3pla2000> so what is the PRESENT lubuntu
<wxl> you're asking what version is openbox on now or are you asking the current version of lubuntu?
<n3pla2000> version number
<n3pla2000> Lubuntu
<wxl> 19.10 with 20.04 soon on the way
<n3pla2000> I would rather use KDE Plasma, but I let the installation choose what display manager to use since KDE is very heavy. Never used Openbox before, but Lubuntu is supposed to be light weight, so I assumed it would use a light weight display manager by defaul
<n3pla2000> so 19.10 is present so 18.04 is not really that out dated
<wxl> we stop supporting it early next year
<n3pla2000> I chose 18.04 because I am using Kubuntu 18.04 on other machines
<wxl> we're currently not using LXDE but LXQt
<wxl> every single application is different
<n3pla2000> is there an 18.04 version of LXQt
<wxl> so i would refer to them as dramatically different and 18.04 outdated because LXDE is really lacking any good support. they haven't made any development at all in quite a long time
<wxl> i would call LXQt in 18.04 as a little rough around the edges
<n3pla2000> Great! never heard of LDQt when I looked for a light weigh alternative. I never get the latest version, usually 1 version back as often new versions need bug fixes more than older ones
<wxl> yeah well in this case, the opposite is true
<n3pla2000> just got a error: System Program Problem Detected Do you want to report the problem now? No details:
<wxl> like i said, can't be sure you don't have a broken system
<wxl> you are having some incredibly weird problems that seem to be difficult to explain in another way
<n3pla2000> nothing seems to be malfunctioning before/during/after such a report
<n3pla2000> gnome-mpv seem not to use window decorations... it has it's own close button, and is moveable without them
<wxl> it sure does
<n3pla2000> what can cause mandb to crash
<wxl> a rather unsatisfactory large amount of gnome packages are like that
<wxl> i've never seen such a problem before ever
<n3pla2000> any guesses
<wxl> here's the current bugs in it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/man-db
<wxl> were you even using the manpages?
<n3pla2000> no. not during reported crash, or even since booting up
<wxl> then no idea
<n3pla2000> tried man ls to see if it would list ls man page... worked fine
<wxl> like i said, you are having fundamental problems that are inexplicable
<n3pla2000> have a few kde and gnome specific programs installed... all work, prefer synaptic pkg manager
<wxl> i wouldn't say that having *ANY* problem installed should cause man-db to have an issue UNLESS there's a fundamental problem in the manpage of a particular program
<wxl> `mandb -d` might be instructive
<wxl> also `mandb -t`
<n3pla2000> "/usr/man" appears to be missing... what chown and chmod should it be set to
<n3pla2000> mandb -t gives no report
<wxl> that's no big deal
<wxl> sounds normal to me
<wxl> so who knows
<n3pla2000> yeah but what about missing "/usr/man" directory
<wxl> it's normal
<n3pla2000> also reports: path directory /snap/bin is not in the config file
<n3pla2000> needed? I do not yet have any snaps
<wxl> nope
<wxl> totally normal
<n3pla2000> don't care for snaps prefer deb files, or other self installing machine files from vendors
<n3pla2000> rpms aren't bad either pain to install of debian based systems, great on red hat/fedora
<n3pla2000> Some one need to invent a pkg manager everyone can get behind, one that understands deb, rpm, snap...
<n3pla2000> vlc is practically the defacto media player
<wxl> well that's why so-called universal packages exist, i.e. snap, flatpak, appimage
<wxl> in any case, this is offtopic. if you have no support needs but want to chat, see #lubuntu-offtopic
<n3pla2000> yeah, not so universal... I like synaptic because it tells me everything and anything about the software, what it is doing... well I was thinking of going anyway... L8R
<CamelRiderZ> hey guys is it recommeneded to use os-uninstaller to remove windows 10 ?
<wxl> if you're trying to replace it with lubuntu, just use the installer to erase the disk and install lubuntu
<CamelRiderZ> i already have lubuntu and win10
<CamelRiderZ> i want to remove win10 without messing anything up
<wxl> format the partition
<CamelRiderZ> with gparted in a live usb ?
<CamelRiderZ> wxl: do i need to make a boot repair after ?
<wxl> assuming they're on the same target drive and that's the drive you're running on, you would need live media, yes
<wxl> you installed lubuntu second?
<CamelRiderZ> ye
<wxl> and it boots to lubuntu by default?
<CamelRiderZ> no
<CamelRiderZ> i can see the grub
<CamelRiderZ> to choose between win and lubuntu
<wxl> and if you let it run, does it pick lubuntu?
<CamelRiderZ> ye
<wxl> ok then no boot repair required per se
<wxl> but after you've rebooted into lubuntu you might want to `sudo update-grub` to get it to forget windows
<CamelRiderZ> okay i still feel like am gonna mess something up
<CamelRiderZ> gonna try now
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> remember about backups!
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> (tested and recent ones)
<wxl> ^ good advice
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Once I was doing something similar and formatted Windows, Linux, and backups at attached drive at once. Fortunately I had secondary and tertiary backups.
<CamelRiderZ> wxl back,  i removed the C partition and there was two NTFS partions sizes 450 and 350m which i also deleted
<CamelRiderZ> updated grub and it directly booted into lubuntu, is there anything else i need to do ?
<wxl> nope you did it
<CamelRiderZ> whew
<lubuntu_> hey
<wxl> ho
<lubuntu_> wxl it is me ,camelrider again sorry
<lubuntu_> after deleting the C Partition i am left with an unallocated space that i can't add to other partitions
<lubuntu_> and it is above the partition table not inside it
<wxl> pics?
<lubuntu_> https://imagebin.ca/v/5BtyfAo22yAm
<wxl> oh my crazy extended partitions
<lubuntu_> ._.
<wxl> so i think this will still work
<wxl> but you should go backup everything
<wxl> don't skip that
<wxl> then go back to the live media and you should be able to resize the extended partition
<lubuntu_> you think what will work
<wxl> yeah
<lubuntu_> no you didn't say anything
<lubuntu_> i am in the live media , what will work ?
<wxl> i know it will work with standard linux fs
<lubuntu_> ?_?
<wxl> first go backup everything
<lubuntu_> do you mean i should create a new partition
<lubuntu_> instead of resizing ?
<wxl> i've done a lot of successful resizing but it runs the risk of losing data
<lubuntu_> you don't understand , ican't resize
<lubuntu_> when i try to resize any partion i can't
<wxl> are any of them mounted?
<lubuntu_> no i am in the live usb
<wxl> (yes, that's the lock symbol)
<wxl> unmount them
<lubuntu_> wait what
<lubot> <lynorian> or did you use xfs which can't be shrunk
<wxl> swaps automount
<lubuntu_> they're all unmounted
<wxl> so you have swap mounted and since you have some logical partition in your extended partition mounted, the extended partition is mounted
<wxl> so there's no lock icon next to any of the partitions, right/
<lubuntu_> only on swap
<wxl> un mount it
<lubuntu_> you mean swapoff ?
<wxl> and unmount the extended partition if it doesn't do it when you unmount swap
<wxl> yeah same diff :)
<lubuntu_> lock is off now
<lubuntu_> but i still can't resize
<wxl> let's see the pic
<lubuntu_> wait should i resize the entire extended thing ?
<wxl> yes
<lubuntu_> here is the pic
<lubuntu_> https://imagebin.ca/v/5Bu272hr5Fgj
<wxl> https://gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=moving-space-between-partitions
<lubuntu_> i am extending right now
<lubuntu_> but it is taking so long
<wxl> yes, it does take a long time
<wxl> don't ask me why :)
<lubuntu_> they're literally moving the 72gb
<lubuntu_> now i pray that i don't get a power outage
<wxl> https://askubuntu.com/questions/177882/shrinking-file-system-taking-a-lot-of-time-is-this-normal
<wxl> tl;dr defragging XD
#lubuntu 2020-02-11
<CamelRiderZ> wxl all's done
<wxl> horray
<CamelRiderZ> it took 2 hours but no losses
<wxl> linux really is amazing sometimes
<CamelRiderZ> it really is
<juanjo_> hi
<dsc_> hello, using iexplorer on my Windows 2000, trying to download lubuntu 19.04, I go to homepage
<dsc_> "Download Latest lubuntu Version 19.04" -> 404
<dsc_> Well, specifically on this page at least: https://lubuntu.net/downloads/
<paolo91> hi guys
<paolo91>  i m trying to install lubuntu
<paolo91> i have a problem during configuration
<paolo91> it doesn t offer to erase disk
<paolo91> do you know why?
<kc2bez> dsc_: 19.04 is EOL and https://lubuntu.me/downloads is the official download page.
<kc2bez> paolo91: You may have swap enabled
<kc2bez> to disable it you should use `sudo swapoff -a` in the terminal
<guiverc> dsc_, lubuntu.net is not a Lubuntu site (lubuntu.me is), if unsure of correct flavor site see ubuntu.com for correct link, ie. https://ubuntu.com/download/flavours
<kc2bez> paolo91: After you disable it you can restart the installer to see if the erase disk option is presented.
<paolo91> ok thanks
<paolo91> i m going to try
<pablitosway> it still doesn t work
<kc2bez> pablitosway: Erase disk?
<pablitosway> yes
<pablitosway> it only say manual partitioning
<kc2bez> I was just making sure, you changed nicks
<pablitosway> yeah, sorry
<kc2bez> There is something that is automounted
<pablitosway> I m the same one XD
<kc2bez> You can unmount it using the kde partition manager.
<pablitosway> can you help me to install it in a partitioning
<kc2bez> If you get the partition unmounted the erase disk option will show.
<pablitosway> i try
<kc2bez> Open the kde partion manager from the menu and I will guide you from there.
<pablitosway> ok
<kc2bez> What do you see for devices there?
<pablitosway> first i have to install kde partition manager
<kc2bez> no it is installed
<pablitosway> ah ok
<pablitosway> i foun
<pablitosway> found
<kc2bez> ok
<pablitosway> i see 8 devices
<kc2bez> Is one of them a mmc device by chance?
<pablitosway> the first
<kc2bez> select that
<pablitosway> done
<kc2bez> then select the partition on the right
<pablitosway> ok
<kc2bez> Then go to partition in the menu and select unmount
<pablitosway> done
<kc2bez> you should be able to start the installer now and it should show the erase disk
<pablitosway> i m gonna see
<pablitosway> mate you are the best
<pablitosway> thanks so muuuuuch
<pablitosway> it work
<pablitosway> s
<kc2bez> Excellent glad it works.
<Tuor> Hi, I managed to change the keyboard layout when I'm logged into my laptop, but befor I login it's still the wrong keyboard layout. How can I change my keyboardlayout system wide?
<lubot> Emanuele65 was added by: Emanuele65
<wxl> hey there
#lubuntu 2020-02-12
<HammerPants> test
<kc2bez> passed
<antonioannecchin> I have just booted lubuntu 19.10 with my USB drive and started lubuntu 19.10, but when I try to install it I always get this error
<antonioannecchin> The installer failed to create partition on disk 'lubuntu-vg'.========================================================================================== Create a new partition (464.80 GiB, ext4) on ‘/dev/lubuntu-vg’ ==========================================================================================
<antonioannecchin> ========================================================================================== Job: Create new partition on device ‘/dev/lubuntu-vg’ ========================================================================================== ========================================================================================== Command: lvm
<antonioannecchin> lvcreate --yes --extents 118989 --name lubuntu-vg ========================================================================================== Logical volume name "" is invalid. Run `lvcreate --help' for more information.
<antonioannecchin> any help?
<nmzm> Hello everyone. Any ideas how to install proprietary amd gpu drivers for radeon r5 graphics?
<nmzm> I've tried yesterday and had no success unfortunately
<segfreeze> diogenes_:  are you from magiea?
<diogenes_> segfreeze, no
<segfreeze> dw1 I am getting fibromyalgia again Thai gf was right I am stupid with I eat
<segfreeze> Only proper thing I eat is spinach
<segfreeze> diogenes_:  so do you use Linux at all?
<diogenes_> segfreeze, i sure do, not even dual boot.
<segfreeze> Which Linux are you use now?
<diogenes_> 4.19.0-8-amd64 :)
<segfreeze> If it is not to problematic which distribution?
<diogenes_> Debian 10.3.
<segfreeze> Ah
<diogenes_> are you disappointed?
<segfreeze> I got tired of using a computer
<segfreeze> So use a mobile now
<diogenes_> i hate mobiles.
<segfreeze> Plus could not afford both any how
<segfreeze> Ya I understand small screen and stuffs
<segfreeze>  Limited  capacity in many other areas
<segfreeze> But I sorta of need it
<segfreeze> And had to choose between computer and this
<segfreeze> Body costing 200$ a month
<diogenes_> no no, not because small screen but because battery life sucks, you need to always walk with charger or powerbank.
<segfreeze> Hmm
<segfreeze> I don’t use it with intensive functions
<segfreeze> Just irc and safaris
<diogenes_> ok
<segfreeze> Web browser
<segfreeze> Yes
<segfreeze> So typically they I get all day usage
<segfreeze> If not more
<segfreeze> Plus it is similar to a computer with ssd
<segfreeze> Very fast
<diogenes_> that's good
<segfreeze> Ya
<segfreeze> I get only 500$ month disabled check
<segfreeze> So 200$ is a lot
<segfreeze> And I can’t afford both
<segfreeze> Computer and mobile
<diogenes_> what is a  disabled check?
<segfreeze> Plus prepaid mobile bus a scam
<segfreeze> diogenes_:  is when you cannot work
<segfreeze> You get it from the social security office
<segfreeze> If you live in America
<segfreeze> I think the Canadian have done something similar
<diogenes_> sorry to hear but we gonna be kicked from the channel if we keep away from the topic of the channel
<segfreeze> Dw I pity myself nothing left to fap
<twd69> i use Lubuntu bionic beaver (17.4) the latest 32-bit version. and u will make a .iso disc with a dvd but wen i insert the dvd in de dvd drive and open de standard installed program i can't select or see my dvd in de dedicated. and it say that i must make the dvd a bootdisc how can i do this?
<segfreeze> twd69:  consider going to a more focused channel like #lubuntu
<segfreeze> This channel is for magic discussion
<segfreeze> Occult , etc
<twd69> ok. i will try it . i thought that i was on the general chat
<segfreeze> twd69:  each topic (usually ) is named after its topic
<segfreeze> But channel was formed eons sgo
<kc2bez> This is the Lubuntu support channel.
<segfreeze> No, #lubuntu  is it’s named after it for a reason
<twd69> @segfreeze i am also now logined in with the user twd6965 and i came out at the same chat
<segfreeze> Hmm
<segfreeze> Their response?
<kc2bez> This is indeed #lubuntu the Lubuntu support channel.
<segfreeze> kc2bez:  see anybody helping?
<segfreeze> This is not #lubuntu
<kc2bez> It is difficult to tell who need support with the extraneous chat. please use another channel if you do not need support.
<diogenes_> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<segfreeze> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<lubot> James Young was added by: James Young
#lubuntu 2020-02-13
<jera> a
<lubot> Y_are was added by: Y_are
<nmzm> hello everyone. How can I download already installed package? For example: I installed gcc via apt, and then deleted all the downloaded packages via apt clean.
<nmzm> So is there a way to download that package again? It says that gcc is already installed
<wxl> nmzm: you want the deb file for some reason?
<gonzalo> How do I join a channel?
<gonzalo> and how do I look for channels?
<wxl> well you're on a channel so you just did the first XD
<nmzm> wxl: Yeah, I want to somehow download the gcc packages with the dependencies as it was at first install
<wxl>  /join #channelname
<wxl> looking for channels is harder. /list should do it but there's too many channels on freenode, so use the bot instead. /msg alis help
<wxl> nmzm: well `apt download gcc` will get you gcc but depends hmmmmm
<nmzm> I've seen nothing about this on wiki, but I believe it's easier to do with fresh install(On a VM), but decided to ask, maybe there's a some other way
<wxl> OH
<wxl> you could use the --reinstall switch
<wxl> `apt-get install --reinstall gcc`
<nmzm> wxl: Hmm, thank you for help, I'll try that. Hope this will help. I'm not sure that my idea with "local" repository using dpkg-dev will work, but why not to try :D
<wxl> nmzm: well what are you trying to do?
<nmzm> Just want to learn more about Lubuntu because before I was using Slackware
<wxl> so you're trying to learn about how the repositories work?
<nmzm> wxl: I want to try to create a local repository recognized by apt, yea
<wxl> ah
<wxl> i've never bothered
<nmzm> like -> Put all packages into the folder, run dpkg-dev to create a Packages.gz and then make an iso and mount it as apt-cdrom
<nmzm> Not sure it will work, but again, why not to try :D
<wxl> any time i wanted to set something up not necessarily fit for the archives, i've just put it in a ppa
<nmzm> ppa.. Hmm I'll read about ppa too. Is it more better?
<wxl> well you don't have to set up a repo so XD
<wxl> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<nmzm> wxl: True :D Thanks for the link! Seems like I need learn much more things :D
<materialismbruh> wow people actually exist in this channel
<wxl> thsi is surprising because… ?
<Deauthymen> Moin
#lubuntu 2020-02-14
<kc2bez> o/
<lubot> <heysoundude> Is it a good idea to format a portable USB drive before using it?
<wxl> it's not a bad idea!
<lubot> <teward001> it's not a bad idea
<lubot> <teward001> but the specifics of how you go about it depend on use case
<lubot> <teward001> (because you get to choose filesystem, etc. and if it has to cross between platforms you need to take that into consideration)
<lubot> <heysoundude> Ok. Just bought a 2tb Seagate for portability. I want to be able to plug it in anywhere- Linux, mac, windoze- and have my files.  … Suggested format?  It’s Ntfs now, would ext hurt it?
<wxl> yeah windoze and mac ain't gonna be happy with ext
<wxl> fat32/ntfs is yr best bet
<lubot> <heysoundude> (And I’m running 19.10 off a thumb drive until I can get a new ssd for this machine)
<lubot> <heysoundude> (I don’t like the desktop wallpaper birdies)
<lubot> <heysoundude> Ok thanks gents
<wxl> exfat might be a thing, too, but afaik it's not totally open and has limited supported
<wxl> support that is
<wxl> oh i guess ntfs has limited support in os x too
<wxl> fat32 it is
<lubot> <heysoundude> So, kde will wipe/format this unit to get the senate funk off it?
<lubot> <heysoundude> Seagate junk, that is. Lol
<wxl> generally it just creates a new partition table and sets up a filesystem on it
<wxl> so any data there is regularly inaccessible but it's not necessarily gone
<wxl> if there IS senate funk on it, you might want to do a more secure wipe :)
<lubot> <heysoundude> 😏 funny.
<lubot> <heysoundude> So I need to wade into kde’s help.
<wxl> https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.1/3.1.7/kde_partitionmanager.html
<kc2bez> @heysoundude we have some other wallpapers in `/usr/share/lubuntu/wallpapers` that don't have birdies.
<lubot> <heysoundude> @wxl [<wxl> https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.1/3.1.7/kde_partitionmanager.html], Thanks!
<lubot> <heysoundude> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> @heysoundude we have some other wallpapers in `/usr/share/lubuntu/wallp …], Thanks!
<kc2bez> Happy to help.
<Kamilion> heysoundude: Windows and macos tend to want to mount the first NTFS volume, and ignore following volumes -- leave some unpartitioned room following the NTFS volume, and you can mount them under linux for the rare filesystem-permissions seeking applications
<Kamilion> i'd typically leave about 256GB spare at the end of a 2TB
<Kamilion> (specifically, this only applies to a USB connected storage device, for the 'first-valid-partition-only' rule.
<lubot> <heysoundude> Wow...this is good info. Thank you!
<lubot> <heysoundude> I’m going to be running off this thumb drive for 48hrs- can I get the clock to follow my ntp server on my router?
<lubot> <heysoundude> I also cannot wait to install Brave back on this machine...
<kc2bez> Under the main menu --> Preferences --> LXQt settings --> Date and time You can set your timezone and tick on NTP if it is not already.
<kc2bez> There is more info in our manual page https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.2/3.2.4/date_and_time.html
<lubot> <heysoundude> Thank you.
<kc2bez> You are welcome.
<CamelRiderZ> hey guys, the show desktop shortcut (Windows + D) is not working
<CamelRiderZ> nvm
<xubuntu78w> Hi guys anyone here can assist a newbie with an issue. I installed the latest iso 18.04 and since I did the updates the trackpad has gone haywire.
<l> cant get to boot
<Guest54310> cant get to boot
<Guest54310> try install 5 times
<wxl> Guest54310: hi :) did you check the hashes of the iso?
<Guest54310> yes i did
<wxl> and did you check the disc for defects?
<wxl> or can you not get to the boot screen?
<Guest54310> new m.2
<wxl> that's irrelevant
<kc2bez> We didn't even get to ask which version.
#lubuntu 2020-02-15
<williams> a
<heloooo> Hello my wifi isn't working, possible to help me please?
<CamelRiderZ> hey guys i can't connect to nordvpn from the network manager like the usual
<akemhp> Choose OpenVpn and use listed servers.
<akemhp> You can grab actuated list of servers on NordVPN website, to connect manually.
<CamelRiderZ> i do that
<CamelRiderZ> i am using openvpn with the servers downloaded from nordvpn
<CamelRiderZ> i have been using it for weeks even today but all of a sudden  i cannot connect
<akemhp> That's strange it works fine here, i'm connected to netherlands servers.
<CamelRiderZ> apperantly i don't have access to home akemhp
<akemhp> ?
<nmzm> Hello everyone :)
#lubuntu 2020-02-16
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> is it possilbe to use tor browser with tor service installed?
<nmzm> Will I break my system if I'll remove lubuntu-desktop on 18.04? *thinking*
<guiverc> nmzm, no; you'll lose access to lubuntu/lxde destkop most likely, but ubuntu base (terminal etc) should still function.. that's not a broken system in my opinion
<diogenes_> nmzm, you won't break your system but you will boot into text mode.
<krytarik> !metapackage | nmzm
<ubottu> nmzm: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<nmzm> That's true. As I can see it will also remove xorg drivers, so I'll need to reinstall them?
<guiverc> nmzm, you shouldn't need to re-install; you can add packages back (worse should be some maybe marked as manually-installed instead of auto-installed.. but that's very minor
<nmzm> guiverc: thanks for the info :)
<ds-lxde> i upgrade lxde 18.04.4 to 20.04 what happens
